# Positive vibes Pakistan



## Lone Shooter

PESHAWAR: Mardans 18-year-old Shahzad has developed a social networking portal that does not require an internet connection  Smile SMS. The SMS-based social networking service enables users to gather local and international information on their phones, free of cost, without using the internet.

IT-savvy Shahzad has been into developing programmes and websites ever since he was in grade six. This hobby transformed into passion and helped him achieve a lot at a very young age.

Sajjad Khan, one of the users of the service said that in his village, hundreds of students dont have internet access to use this service. This is the first time that such a service has been launched in K-P. It is benefitting a lot of people, said Khan.

Social networking redefined: Mardan boy develops SMS-based portal &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## 53fd

This sounds great. May God bless this boy. Pakistan Zindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Safriz

similar to blackberry chat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

coooll pakistani boys


----------



## Lone Shooter

The year 2011 saw a number of positive developments in Pakistan&#8217;s Information and Technology (IT) industry, from app development to global recognition and a series of awards.


HIGHLIGHTS

Pakistan Fast Growth 25
In a first for the IT industry, the Pakistan Fast Growth 25, a ranking of fast growth companies, listed 10 IT companies on its index.

Official Game for ICC 2011 Cricket World Cup
Local development company, Mindstorm Studios developed the official game for the ICC 2011 Cricket World Cup.

Pak-India ICT Firms to enhance trade up to $5b
Pakistani and Indian IT committees held bilateral talks separately on both sides of borders in March &#8211; aimed at enhancing trade ties in the field of IT.

Netsol deal in India
Local ICT company Netsol engaged with Indian companies to provide applications for financial services.

Google grants to social innovators
Google granted $250,000 to Pakistan Software Houses Association for the P@SHA Social Fund

Pepper.pk mobile apps triumph
Local app developers, Pepper.pk hit the number one spot in Blackberry App World.

TenPearls wins Nokia contest twice
Pakistani IT firm TenPearls marked another record, beating out 800 entrants to bag second position and received a $50,000 cash prize at &#8216;Nokia & AT&T Innovators 2011 Contest&#8217;.

Pakistan Shines at APICTA
Pakistan was declared the winner of two gold and five silver awards at the 11th annual Asia Pacific ICT Awards (APICTA) 2011 in Pattaya, Thailand.

Congratulations to everyone for the successes!

2011: Pakistan IT industry&#8217;s golden year &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lone Shooter

There are many success stories happening around in Pakistan, but are seldom told. I am not saying that there is a conspiracy going on. Its just that such stories somehow doesn&#8217;t merits to be HOT news. We should put in our share of positive news.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistani surgeon lands in Guinness Book*

ISLAMABAD &#8211; Dr Naeem Taj, a surgeon of the Capital Hospital CDA, has earned fame and prestige for the nation by gaining entry into the Guinness Book of World Record by removing 25.5 cm long gallbladder through 1 cm incision.

Dr Naeem after operating 70-year-old patient Rasheeda Bibi at CDA hospital removed 25.5cm long gallbladder from her body. This is the longest ever gallbladder removed laparoscopically in medical history. Guinness Book of World record has awarded Dr Naeem Taj of CDA with the certificate of &#8220;world&#8217;s longest gallbladder removed through laparoscopy&#8221;.

Executive Director Capital Hospital, Dr Saddique Akbar Satti on the occasion said that he was proud of his surgeon Dr Naeem Taj and expected much more on his credit due to his sheer talent.http://www.nation.com.pk/pakistan-news-newspaper-daily-english

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

welcome back Mr Alamgir

Alamgir & Kristie Yung - Keh Dena (OFFICIAL VIDEO) HD - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

Humsafar - Quratulain Balouch - [OST HumTV] - YouTube


----------



## Lone Shooter

Zeb & Haniya, Bibi Sanam, Coke Studio, Season 3 - YouTube


----------



## Lone Shooter

*First privately-run Shalimar Express due in Karachi today*

KARACHI: The Shalimar Express, which has been contracted out by Pakistan Railways to a private company, will arrive from Lahore at the cantonment station here on Saturday night at around 11.55pm.

Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani is expected to welcome the train in Multan when it reaches there in the morning.

This is the second train, after the Business Express, which Pakistan Railways has contracted out to a private party under the public-private partnership arrangement.

The express trains will simultaneously leave from Karachi and Lahore at 6am daily and reach their destinations at 11.55pm the same day. Tickets of the service range from Rs2,800 for the parlour car to Rs800 for the economy class for the entire journey.

The train has stops in Khanewal, Multan, Rohri, Nawabshah and Hyderabad.

The Business Express, which initially started only with the business class with a fare of Rs5,000, has now introduced several new categories of tickets, including Rs3,500 for air-conditioned class, Rs1,800 for non-air-conditioned class with sleeper and berth and Rs1,500 with seat only.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*For the first time a Pakistani wons an Oscar Award*

(Reuters) - Pakistani filmmaker and first-time Oscar nominee Sharmeen Obaid Chinoy won an Academy Award on Monday for her documentary about acid attack victims, a first for a Pakistani director.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

Amazing song

Mein tou Dekhoonga by Strings - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Lone Shooter

Umeed:Hope

Umeed-e-Sahar - LAAL - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*
Tony Lazaro&#8217;s Letter to the Editor*

January 29, 2012



by mak3mirz 
.

Goodnews.pk was recently sent a letter written by Tony Lazaro, a visiting consultant to Pakistan, who wrote this in response to a very negative Time Magazine cover story about Karachi. Behold, for every bad news, there is an equal and opposite Good News! 

The Editor, Times Magazine

Dear Editor,

I recently returned from a charitable trip to Pakistan, whereby I visited both Karachi and Islamabad. I spoke with several universities, key businesses, prominent business leaders and several religious people from all generations&#8230;.

On the day I returned to the office, someone had placed your magazine (January 16, 2012), on my desk. I read with interest your article on Karachi and the city in doom. For a person to have just returned from the very same place that your magazine described was somewhat bizarre, so I read with great detail your writer (Andrew Marshall&#8217;s) account.

Let me begin by saying that I often flick through your magazine and find the articles of great interest, but on this particular day and this particular article, I found certain comments to be both one sided and indeed very negative. I say that because I saw a different Pakistan to what was portrayed in your article. I do not and will not comment on the political or religious problems that the country faces, but I will go so far as to say that not everything is as bad as the image that your magazine paints.

Sure there are deaths in the cities. Please show me a city in the world, that is free from political fighting and unrest.

Sure there are differences in the political party opinions. Please show me a country in the world where the political parties agree.

Sure the innocent are suffering. Please show me a country in the world where wealth and power is equal and the innocent don&#8217;t suffer.

Sure corruption is in Pakistan. Please show me a country in the world that is corruption free.

My list could go on, but my point is that Pakistan does have problems&#8230;but so does every other country in the world in some way or another. However, in the case of ALL other nations, there are often good things to report and the media goes out of its way to promote these good things across the globe, whenever possible. The ridiculous amount of shootings in the USA are balanced off by the success of Google, Microsoft and Apple. The financial dilemmas of Greece are lost in the marketing of the Greek Islands as a holiday destination of choice. The child slave industry of India, is brushed under the carpet in favour of the nation&#8217;s growth in the global software boom. What I am trying to say, is that someone needs to look further into Pakistan and see that there are millions of great stories to write about, which would portray the country in a different light, to that what is being portrayed by your article.

When I was in Pakistan, I visited a towel manufacturing company (Alkaram Towels). They produced some $60million in export in 2011 and are aiming at $85million in 2012. A substantial increase in sales&#8230;in a recession I would remind you. The company was started by the current Chairman, Mr. Mehtab Chawla, at the tender age of nine, after his father passed away. Today the very man employs 3000 staff. Now that&#8217;s a story.

I visited universities of NED, Hamdard, Karachi, Szabist and NUST. The students are unbelievably intelligent. They spend their spare time developing APPS for android and apple. They are involved in cutting edge technology and no one in the world knows this. Why not send a reporter to Pakistan to look into this. Why not research good things in this nation, rather than just the bad things. At NUST (National Institution for Science and Technology &#8211; Islamabad)) there were 38,000 applications for medicine. There are only 83 seats for the medicine course on offer. The competition is unbelievable. In short it pushes the best to be even better. But the world doesn&#8217;t know this. Why ? Because no one wants to report on it, or no one knows about it&#8230;or both !!

Please do not get me wrong. I understand that news is news, but it is high time that the western world stopped promoting these terrorists and political wars in Pakistan and started to write something that would help the nation. Something positive. If we really care about global partnerships and economic growth, then I suggest we try and give Pakistan a helping hand. There are 180 million people in Pakistan, 65% are under the age of 25. The youth of Pakistan is its strength.. it is like a sleeping giant. If you think that India is a booming nation. I suggest you stop a second and look at Pakistan. Given a little help from the western world, Pakistan can become a dominant economy. She doesn&#8217;t want aid and she doesn&#8217;t need money&#8230; she just wants the chance to be seen in a different light. I believe we have a fundamental obligation to assist. The only question is, who will reach out first.

Warmest regards,

Tony Lazaro
Managing Director
Rising Stars Management Group

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lone Shooter

Top Pakistani calligraphers showcase works in Riyadh
In order to preserve the centuries-old tradition of Islamic calligraphy and promote awareness about this rich form of art, the Pakistan Embassy in Riyadh organized a high-profile show, which was inaugurated by President of the Saudi Commission for Tourism and Antiquities (SCTA) Prince Sultan bin Salman on Monday night.

The exhibition, which is described as &#8220;a first step in an ambitious plan to boost cultural cooperation between the two countries,&#8221; features 200 rare pieces, rich in overtones of Islamic spirituality, drawn and painted in different mediums by 20 master calligraphers of Pakistan.

Speaking after formally cutting the ribbon to mark the opening of the calligraphy exhibition, Prince Sultan said: &#8220;In my humble assessment, I can tell you that the calligraphic pieces displayed in the exhibition today rank with the best works of art from Saudi Arabia, Turkey, other parts of the Middle East and Islamic world at large in terms of style and content.&#8221;

He said the exhibition features the best works of Pakistani calligraphers, which in fact provide viewing joy to art lovers in general.

The grand opening ceremony was attended by members of the royal family, high-ranking Saudi officials, a large number of diplomats and members of the Pakistani community. Prominent among those present on the occasion were Prince Faisal bin Saud; Alauddin Alaskari, deputy foreign minister for protocol affairs; Dr. Nasir Al-Hujailan, deputy minister for culture and information; and Mustafa M.H. Kawthar, the ambassador responsible for the Asian desk at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

Pakistani Ambassador Muhammad Naeem Khan accompanied Prince Sultan and other Saudi officials in taking a round of the show to see the calligraphic work. The show will be open from 9 a.m. to 12 noon and from 4 p.m. to 10 p.m. on a daily basis for visitors until March 2.

Speaking to reporters after taking a round of the show, Prince Sultan said Islamic calligraphy was yet another link binding the two countries that also enjoy strategic relations.

&#8220;I very much enjoyed coming to the embassy on the invitation of the Pakistani ambassador,&#8221; said Prince Sultan.

Saudi Arabia has learned a lot from Pakistan in many fields, he added, while complimenting the contributions of Pakistani professionals.

Asked about the progressively growing relations between Riyadh and Islamabad, Prince Sultan said: &#8220;We in the tourism sector is learning from Pakistan's experience, while the private sectors of the two countries are building strong commercial relations.&#8221;

In reply to a question about the move to simplify visa procedures to enable people from Pakistan and other Asian countries to visit Saudi Arabia, he said: &#8220;The Umrah Plus visa will be the first window of opportunity for different groups, especially Pakistanis.&#8221;

Prince Sultan showed keen interest in the artwork displayed on the occasion and spent more than one hour seeing the paintings and socializing with people.

Expressing his joy on the opening of the calligraphy exhibition, Ambassador Khan said: &#8220;This is for the first time that we brought this show to Riyadh in which 20 master artists from Pakistan are participating. Pakistan had splendid cultural heritage, which had greatly contributed to the flourishing of Islamic art in the sub-continent.&#8221;

The masterpieces displayed are contemporary as well as classic in style and nature, said the diplomat. He said he received a huge response and encouragement from the Saudi side to organize this event. He, however, pointed out that this show is the first step of an ambitious plan that has been formulated to boost cultural cooperation further.

The embassy, he said, is planning to organize a Pakistani miniature art exhibition in the near future.

The miniature art show will be organized in Riyadh and then move to Jeddah, he added. The two countries are also planning to boost cooperation between their respective museums, he said.

&#8220;I am also now encouraging Pakistani poets to come here and I will invite some cultural troupes in days to come to perform here as well,&#8221; he added.

Khan said the embassy was just trying to offer a wide variety of art and culture for fans to enjoy. This is a great chance for people in Riyadh to see the work of great masters, he added.

&#8220;In almost all Muslim societies, almost every household is decorated with some kind of Islamic calligraphy, featuring different verses from the Holy Qur'an or some other words from Islamic theology,&#8221; said the ambassador, adding the pieces displayed at the show look more ornamental in one's office or house.

He pointed out that the art of calligraphy dates back to a period when writing began. It is a type of visual art often called the art of fancy lettering. A contemporary definition of calligraphic practice is the art of giving a form to signs in an expressive, harmonious and skillful manner.

The great calligraphers whose work has been displayed at the exhibition include Ibne Kaleem, Irfan Ahmed Khan, Khalid Javed Yusufi, Elahi Bakhsh Mutee, Khurshid Gohar Qalam, Muhammad Ali Qadri, Ahmed Ali Bhutta, Hafiz Anjum Mehmood, Muhammad Ali Zahid, Rashid Seyal, Muhammad Kashif Khan, Tasneem Inam, Afrah Faiz, Abdul Razzaq Razi, Ashraf Heera, Aslam Kamal, Rana Riaz Ahmed and Hafeezullah. The work of the current Chief Khattat of Masjid Al-Nabawi Shafiq uz Zaman Khan, and former Naqqash of Masjid Al-Nabawi Asghar Ali are also among the exhibits.

Giving his opinion about the calligraphic pieces, guest at the show Faisal Rasheed, who works at a local PR and advertising company, said Arabic script has been an important part of Islam&#8217;s cultural heritage for centuries. &#8220;The spread of Islam during the eighth century had a deep impact on every aspect of people's life including their perception of art; and this is evident from the show at the embassy,&#8221; he added.

The desire and effort to reproduce in beautiful and creative characters verses of the Holy Qu&#8217;ran eventually generated the new art of calligraphy in Muslim societies, he noted.

&#8220;In fact, Muslim calligraphers were doing marvels with form and content in Pakistan,&#8221; said another guest, Dr. Javid Akhtar of King Saud University. He pointed out that Islam, and as a result calligraphy, came to the sub-continent through the conquest of Sindh by Mohammad bin Qasim in 712 AD, and reached its peak during the reign of the Mughal emperors. In the area that now comprises Pakistan, Lahore undoubtedly has held the title of being the center of calligraphy in the country.

In Pakistani culture, the ability to write and to write well in a clear hand are signs of good breeding and of a well-rounded education; thus, the young nation has produced many outstanding calligraphers, including Sadequain. Dubbed the &#8220;Picasso of Pakistan,&#8221; Sadequain&#8217;s art was unique in that it showed non-conformity and protest intertwined with a sense of impending martyrdom.

There are more than a dozen names of artists and calligraphers who are now internationally acclaimed, he added.



Top Pakistani calligraphers showcase works in Riyadh - Arab News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haviZsultan

Maybe this should be sticky... 

Cross anyone's mind yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kambojaric

haviZsultan said:


> Maybe this should be sticky...
> 
> Cross anyone's mind yet?



I agree, i think Lone Shooter has come up with a great idea. Far too often, we dont hear the positive news from our country as it gets covered by the negative. This thread should be made a sticky ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

Are we wrong about Pakistan? 



When Peter Oborne first arrived in Pakistan, he expected a 'savage' back water scarred by terrorism. Years later, he describes the Pakistan that is barely documented - and that he came to fall in love with 

It was my first evening in Pakistan. My hosts, a Lahore banker and his charming wife, wanted to show me the sights, so they took me to a restaurant on the roof of a town house in the Old City. 

My food was delicious, the conversation sparky &#8211; and from our vantage point we enjoyed a perfect view of the Badshahi Mosque, which was commissioned by the emperor Aurangzeb in 1671. 

It was my first inkling of a problem. I had been dispatched to write a report reflecting the common perception that Pakistan is one of the most backward and savage countries in the world. This attitude has been hard-wired into Western reporting for years and is best summed up by the writing of the iconic journalist Christopher Hitchens. Shortly before he died last December, Hitchens wrote a piece in Vanity Fair that bordered on racism. 

Pakistan, he said, was &#8220;humourless, paranoid, insecure, eager to take offence and suffering from self-righteousness, self-pity and self-hatred&#8221;. In summary, asserted Hitchens, Pakistan was one of the &#8220;vilest and most dangerous regions on Earth&#8221;. 

Since my first night in that Lahore restaurant I have travelled through most of Pakistan, got to know its cities, its remote rural regions and even parts of the lawless north. Of course there is some truth in Hitchens&#8217;s brash assertions. Since 2006 alone, more than 14,000 Pakistani civilians have been killed in terrorist attacks. The Pakistan political elite is corrupt, self-serving, hypocritical and cowardly &#8211; as Pakistanis themselves are well aware. And a cruel intolerance is entering public discourse, as the appalling murder last year of minorities minister Shahbaz Bhatti after he spoke out for Christians so graphically proves. Parts of the country have become impassable except at risk of kidnap or attack. 

Yet the reality is far more complex. Indeed, the Pakistan that is barely documented in the West &#8211; and that I have come to know and love &#8211; is a wonderful, warm and fabulously hospitable country. And every writer who (unlike Hitchens), has ventured out of the prism of received opinion and the suffocating five-star hotels, has ended up celebrating rather than denigrating Pakistan. 

A paradox is at work. Pakistan regularly experiences unspeakable tragedy. The most recent suicide bombing, in a busy market in northwestern Pakistan, claimed 32 lives and came only a month after another bomb blast killed at least 35 people in the Khyber tribal district on January 10. But suffering can also release something inside the human spirit. During my extensive travels through this country, I have met people of truly amazing moral stature. 

Take Seema Aziz, 59, whom I met at another Lahore dinner party, and who refuses to conform to the Western stereotype of the downtrodden Pakistani female. Like so many Pakistanis, she married young: her husband worked as a manager at an ICI chemical plant. When her three children reached school age, she found herself with lots of time on her hands. And then something struck her. 

It was the mid-Eighties, a time when Pakistan seemed captivated by Western fashion. All middle-class young people seemed to be playing pop music, drinking Pepsi and wearing jeans. So together with her family, Seema decided to set up a shop selling only locally manufactured fabrics and clothes. 

The business, named Bareeze, did well. Then, in 1988, parts of Pakistan were struck by devastating floods, causing widespread damage and loss of life, including in the village where many of the fabrics sold by Bareeze were made. Seema set out to the flood damaged area to help. Upon arrival, she reached an unexpected conclusion. &#8220;We saw that the victims would be able to rebuild their homes quite easily but we noticed that there was no school. Without education, we believed that there would be no chance for the villagers, that they would have no future and no hope.&#8221; 

So Seema set about collecting donations to build a village school. This was the beginning of the Care Foundation, which today educates 155,000 underprivileged children a year in and around Lahore, within 225 schools. 

I have visited some of these establishments and they have superb discipline and wonderful teaching &#8211; all of them are co-educational. The contrast with the schools provided by the government, with poorly-motivated teachers and lousy equipment, is stark. One mullah did take exception to the mixed education at one of the local schools, claiming it was contrary to Islamic law. Seema responded by announcing that she would close down the school. The following day, she found herself petitioned by hundreds of parents, pleading with her to keep it open. She complied. Already Care has provided opportunities for millions of girls and boys from poor backgrounds, who have reached adulthood as surgeons, teachers and business people. 

I got the sense that her project, though already huge, was just in its infancy. Seema told me: &#8220;Our systems are now in place so that we can educate up to one million children a year.&#8221; With a population of over 170 million, even one million makes a relatively small difference in Pakistan. Nevertheless, the work of Care suggests how easy it would be to transform Pakistan from a relatively backward nation into a south-east Asian powerhouse. 

Certainly, it is a country scarred by cynicism and corruption, where rich men do not hesitate to steal from the poor, and where natural events such as earthquakes and floods can bring about limitless human suffering. But the people show a resilience that is utterly humbling in the face of these disasters. 

In the wake of the floods of 2009 I travelled deep into the Punjab to the village of Bhangar to gauge the extent of the tragedy. Just a few weeks earlier everything had been washed away by eight-feet deep waters. Walking into this ruined village I saw a well-built man, naked to the waist, stirring a gigantic pot. He told me that his name was Khalifa and that he was preparing a rice dinner for the hundred or more survivors of the floods. 

The following morning I came across Khalifa, once again naked to the waist and sweating heavily. Pools of stagnant water lay around. This time he was hard at work with a shovel, hacking out a new path into the village to replace the one that had been washed away. 

A little later that morning I went to the cemetery to witness the burial of a baby girl who had died of a gastric complaint during the night. And there was Khalifa at work, this time as a grave digger. 

Khalifa was a day labourer who was lucky to earn $2 (£1.26) a day at the best of times. To prejudiced Western commentators, he may have appeared a symbol of poverty, bigotry and oppression. In reality, like the courageous volunteers I met working at an ambulance centre in Karachi last year, a city notorious for its gangland violence, he represents the indomitable spirit of the Pakistani people, even when confronted with a scale of adversity that would overpower most people in the West. 

As I&#8217;ve discovered, this endurance expresses itself in almost every part of life. Consider the Pakistan cricket team which was humiliated beyond endurance after the News of the World revelations about &#8220;spot-fixing&#8221; during the England tour of 2010. Yet, with the culprits punished, a new captain, Misbah-ul-Haq has engineered a revival. In January I flew to Dubai to witness his team humiliate England in a three-match series that marked a fairy-tale triumph. 

Beyond that there is the sheer beauty of the country. Contrary to popular opinion, much of Pakistan is perfectly safe to visit so long as elementary precautions are taken, and, where necessary, a reliable local guide secured. I have made many friends here, and they live normal, fulfilled family lives. Indeed there is no reason at all why foreigners should not holiday in some of Pakistan&#8217;s amazing holiday locations, made all the better by the almost complete absence of Western tourists. 

Take Gilgit-Baltistan in the north, where three of the world&#8217;s greatest mountain ranges &#8211; the Hindu Kush, the Himalayas and the Karakorams &#8212; meet. This area, easily accessible by plane from the Pakistani capital of Islamabad, is a paradise for climbers, hikers, fishermen and botanists. K2 &#8211; the world&#8217;s second-highest mountain &#8211; is in Gilgit, as are some of the largest glaciers outside the polar regions. 

Go to Shandur, 12,000ft above sea level, which every year hosts a grand polo tournament between the Gilgit and Chitral polo teams in a windswept ground flanked by massive mountain ranges. Or travel south to Mohenjo-Daro and Harappa, cradle of the Indus Valley civilisation which generated the world&#8217;s first urban culture, parallel with Egypt and ancient Sumer, approximately 5,000 years ago. 

Of course, some areas of Pakistan are dangerous. A profile of Karachi &#8211; Pakistan&#8217;s largest city and commercial capital &#8211; in Time magazine earlier this year revealed that more than 1,000 people died in 2011 in street battles fought between heavily armed supporters of the city&#8217;s main political parties. Karachi is plagued by armed robbery, kidnapping and murder and, in November last year, was ranked 216 out of 221 cities in a personal-safety survey carried out by the financial services firm Mercer. 

But isn&#8217;t it time we acknowledged our own responsibility for some of this chaos? In recent years, the Nato occupation of Afghanistan has dragged Pakistan towards civil war. Consider this: suicide bombings were unknown in Pakistan before Osama bin Laden&#8217;s attack on the Twin Towers in September 2001. Immediately afterwards, President Bush rang President Musharraf and threatened to &#8220;bomb Pakistan into the stone age&#8221; if Musharraf refused to co-operate in the so-called War on Terror. 

The Pakistani leader complied, but at a terrible cost. Effectively the United States president was asking him to condemn his country to civil war by authorising attacks on Pashtun tribes who were sympathetic to the Afghan Taliban. The consequences did not take long, with the first suicide strike just six weeks later, on October 28. 

Many write of how dangerous Pakistan has become. More remarkable, by far, is how safe it remains, thanks to the strength and good humour of its people. The image of the average Pakistani citizen as a religious fanatic or a terrorist is simply a libel, the result of ignorance and prejudice. 

The prejudice against Pakistan dates back to before 9/11. It is summed up best by the England cricketer Ian Botham&#8217;s notorious comment that &#8220;Pakistan is the sort of place every man should send his mother-in-law to, for a month, all expenses paid&#8221;. Some years after Botham&#8217;s outburst, the Daily Mirror had the inspired idea of sending Botham&#8217;s mother-in-law Jan Waller to Pakistan &#8211; all expenses paid &#8211; to see what she made of the country. 

Unlike her son-in-law, Mrs Waller had the evidence of her eyes before her: &#8220;The country and its people have absolutely blown me away,&#8221; said the 68-year-old grandmother. 

After a trip round Lahore&#8217;s old town she said: &#8220;I could not have imagined seeing some of the sights I have seen today. They were indefinable and left me feeling totally humbled and totally privileged.&#8221; She concluded: &#8220;All I would say is: &#8216;Mothers-in-law of the world, unite and go to Pakistan. Because you&#8217;ll love it&#8217;. Honestly!&#8221; 

Mrs Waller is telling the truth. And if you don&#8217;t believe me, please visit and find out for yourself. 

Are we wrong about Pakistan? - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lone Shooter

haviZsultan said:


> Maybe this should be sticky...
> 
> Cross anyone's mind yet?



Well sir to be honest I really dont know how to make it a sticky. All I know is that Pakistan is not as negative a place as its depicted and we need to show the other side of this amazing country of ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Akhtar Chanal Zahri : Simply love this guy*

Balochi Pakistani Song "Daanah Pah Daanah" [HD] 2011 - YouTube


----------



## Lone Shooter

Beautiful

http://youtu.be/0BMGFI5iVc4


----------



## Lone Shooter

My Country

Beautiful Photography Of Pakistan beautiful_pakistan_landscape_photography_by_nozibz

http://www.photographyabdu.com/beau...kistan/baha-lake-gilgit-pakistan-photography/

http://www.photographyabdu.com/beau...ey__pakistan_landscape_photography_by_nozibz/


----------



## Lone Shooter

Monal Resturent in Islamabad


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Lone Shooter said:


> welcome back Mr Alamgir
> 
> Alamgir & Kristie Yung - Keh Dena (OFFICIAL VIDEO) HD - YouTube



Hey, is Alamgir Pakistani or Bangladeshi? According to Wiki he's an ethnic Bengali, but did he join Pakistan or Bangladesh after the partition?


----------



## American Pakistani

DRaisinHerald said:


> Hey, is Alamgir Pakistani or Bangladeshi? According to Wiki he's an ethnic Bengali, but did he join Pakistan or Bangladesh after the partition?



Alamgir is a Pakistani of Bengali ethnicity. In Pakistan there are about 2.4-3million Bengali ethnic peoples.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

"Bachana" by Bilal Khan (Official Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Lone Shooter

Asian-American and Pacific Islander Heritage Month 2011: Asif Chaudhry

*
Asian-American and Pacific Islander Heritage Month 2011: Asif Chaudhry*







Ambassador Asif Chaudhry is a career member of the U.S. Senior Foreign Service, Class of Career Minister. *He was sworn in as Ambassador to the Republic of Moldova on July 11, 2008*, and presented his credentials on September 24, 2008. He previously served as the Deputy Administrator of the Foreign Agricultural Service in Washington DC. Before that assignment, he served as Minister Counselor for Agricultural Affairs at the US Embassy in Cairo. Prior to his Cairo posting, he was assistant to the general sales manager (GSM) of the U.S. Foreign Agricultural Service, where he served as the principal advisor on Department of Agriculture's commodity assistance programs for the former Soviet Union and other Eastern European countries. Earlier in his career, Ambassador Chaudhry served as the Counselor for Agricultural Affairs at the U.S. Embassy in Moscow and as the Agriculture Attaché at the U.S. Embassy in Warsaw, Poland. Before joining the Foreign Service, he taught Economics at Montana State University in Bozeman, Montana.

Ambassador Asif Chaudhry was born and raised in a farming family in Pakistan's small village of Nindowal. He received his bachelor's degree from the University of Punjab, his master's degree from the American University of Beirut and his PhD from Washington State University. He speaks several languages including Russian, Urdu, Punjabi, Arabic, and Polish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

Laal -- Neend Aati Nahin (Tribute to Junoon&#39;s 20th Anniversary) - YouTube


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Doing business with Pakistan*

Against the context of flooding, terrorism and corruption, it might seem a strange and somewhat misplaced time to be writing about the benefits of economic investment in Pakistan. But those who know me as a writer, will know my attempts to wring out inspiring news stories and splash a spotlight on a side to life that is uplifting, but no less real.

I was recently sitting amongst a sea of suited businessmen in a swanky club in the heart of London, when an American-Pakistani friend shared the news that Forbes Magazine has produced an article saying that Pakistan was a good place to invest. She delivered the revelation in an excited whisper, and I watched the jaw of another friend drop to the floor. As a British-Pakistani businessman, he of course knew this to be true &#8211; but the fact that one of the most respected business magazines in the USA was saying it was an utter delight. What the media says does matter &#8211; especially in business.

The writer of the article, Helen Coster, talks much about Lahore, the Indus Entrepreneurs and an internet mogul named Monis Rahman. Coster doesn&#8217;t shy away from some of the obvious challenges about doing business in Pakistan, but ultimately insists that &#8220;the promise of doing business in Pakistan outweighs the frustration&#8221;.

I&#8217;m right with Rahman when he says: &#8220;You tend to hear the worst 5 per cent of the Pakistan story 95 per cent of the time,&#8221; but Coster&#8217;s story was so focused on the successful entrepreneur that I wonder whether his experience of the business landscape was unique to him, or at least unique to Lahore.

On closer inspection, I discovered many others are saying the same. In an article in Blue Chip Magazine, another businessman from Karachi claims that Pakistan is &#8220;entrepreneurial to the core&#8221; &#8211; something others I spoke to agree on. The Invest in Pakistan website lists the top five reasons for foreign investment in Pakistan as being: abundant land and natural resources; human resources (huge English speaking population); a large and growing domestic market (a growing middle class); well-established infrastructure and legal systems (road, rail, sea, IT); and geographic location &#8211; as principal gateway to the Central Asia Republics and connections to the Middle East and South Asia.

Putting it crudely, the labour and raw materials are cheap, the population is 6th biggest in the world and growing fast with over 50 per cent of the 180 million under the age of 20, and tax and set-up incentives for foreign investment are good.

Business giants, like GlaxoSmithKline Consumer Healthcare are increasing investment in what it considers a &#8220;high growth market&#8221;. Rs2 billion will be invested in Pakistan over the next five years. And it&#8217;s not just inward investment that holds potential. Last week the Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry announced that despite economic challenges, Pakistani exports had reached $25 billion (against the government target of $20 billion). One export, which may surprise my fellow British countrymen, is bagpipes &#8211; in fact Pakistan is the world&#8217;s biggest producer of the Scottish instrument (worth $6.8 million in 2010).

I am not ignoring the floods, or the allegations of terror-funding, my Pakistani friends in London wouldn&#8217;t let that happen. I have my eye on the tides of disaster, but as I commit professionally to exploring Business with Britain, I can&#8217;t help but think that Business with Pakistan should certainly not be forgotten.





Caroline Jaine is a UK based writer, artist and film-maker with a background in media strategy, training and diplomacy

http://www.dawn.com/2011/10/04/doing-business-with-pakistan.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Students display artworks for a cause*






ISLAMABAD: Students of Foundation University exhibited as many as 150 art works for a cause at Lok Virsa on Thursday evening.

More than 50 to 60 per cent of the proceeds from the exhibition will go towards the welfare of street children of the Universal Women Children Art Therapy Association (UWCATA), Pakistan Sweet Home, a charity project of Pakistan Baitul Mal.

Managing Director Pakistan Baitul Mal (PBM), Zumurud Khan opened the doors of the Lok Virsa museum to a vast collection of paintings and drawings  all in mixed media.

Samina Jamshed, who curated the exhibition, was amazed by the creative concepts of the students of Foundation University.

The way they have experimented with the different kinds of mediums, unusual sizes and adopted a unique approach was amazing and it did not take me long to decide whose work to select, said Samina Jamshed who has been giving art therapy sessions at the Lok Virsa for the street children and the orphans.

Students of Graphic Design, Rida Mazhar and Sitwat Shehzad, had contributed their abstract and still life paintings for the cause.

This is the first time we have contributed for such a cause through art, said Rida Mazhar, a student of Masters in Fine Arts.

The two young artists had produced their own interpretations of Lahore, the walled city, almost reviving the grandeur of ancient Lahore.

It was interesting to note that like Rida and Sitwat, The Walled City was the subject of most young painters who seemed to be fascinated by ancient architecture.

Gohar Iqbal, another fourth-year Fine Arts student had taken on a different project and her works presented still lives in oil on canvas and pen and ink.

Zumurud Khan, the curator of the show and Director of UWCATA appreciated the enthusiasm of the students in creating an attractive exhibition. He also commended Lok Virsa for its continued support to PBM in holding its activities at the culturally
brimming location of Shakarparian.

Lok Virsas chief executive, Khalid Javaid, said, Lok Virsa follows a policy of involving all talented Pakistani citizens, in particular the youth, in implementation of its policies and programmes. Our focus is youth community. They have the potential
and it needs to be polished and projected at the national level.

He invited students to make the best use of Lok Virsas facilities for their educational needs and pointed out the various resources Lok Virsa offered. Mr Khalid especially highlighted heritage library with a large collection of books and journals pertaining to folklore, ethnology, cultural anthropology, art, history and crafts, numerous manuscripts, original reports, field surveys and research monographs on Pakistani culture.

UWCATA had been holding therapy workshops in Islamabad for the flood and war-affected areas of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa for the last three years with a view to giving children a new hope for life and will continue to do so with the proceeds of the current exhibition.

Students display artworks for a cause | Entertainment | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

http://youtu.be/gjaH2iuoYWE


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Spreading message of peace through qawwali*






ISLAMABAD: A qawwali night titled &#8216;Mehfil-e-Samaa&#8217;, organised by Pakistan National Council of the Arts (PNCA) at National Art Gallery Auditorium, enthralled the audiences of the twin cities who have a taste for this genre of music.

Spreading the message of love, hope and unity, renowned qawwal Fareed Ayaz Qawwal, along his companions, captivated the capacity crowd through his enticing devotional renditions.

A notable feature of the night was that the event was well attended by music lovers, both young and old. Foreigners also showed keen interest in the Sufi music of the Subcontinent.

Fareed Ayaz, who has been awarded the Pride of Performance, spellbound the audience with his rendition of Sufi verses in Punjabi, Urdu, Arabic and Persian, spreading the message of love for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

Bhurban Murree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

Pakistan Monument Islamabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haviZsultan

Lone Shooter said:


> Well sir to be honest I really dont know how to make it a sticky. All I know is that Pakistan is not as negative a place as its depicted and we need to show the other side of this amazing country of ours.



Contact the webmaster. He will make it sticky. If he says no tell him to read all the comments demanding him to make it sticky and he'll agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

sir I am really not familiar with the turf here. Who is the web master? where to find him and all such similar silly questions are going through my mind. Can I ask for your help on making it happen ?


----------



## Lone Shooter

*NUST unveils fastest supercomputer*






Islamabad&#8212;In an impressive ceremony held here on Tuesday at its Research Centre for Modeling and Simulation (RCMS), National University ofSciences and Technology (NUST) inaugurated its fastest supercomputing facility. The ceremony was presided over by Chairman HigherEducation Commission Dr Javaid R. Laghari.

While highlighting some of the unique features of this state-of-the-art computing facility, recently acquired by NUST through financial grant by Ministry of Science and Technology (MoST), Govt of Pakistan, Principal RCMS Engr. Sikandar Hayat informed the audience that the Super Computer installed in NUST was the fastest GPU (Graphics Processing Unit) based parallel computing system operating in any organization / academic institution in Pakistan till date.

This supercomputer can perform parallel computation at a peak speed of 132 Teraflops i.e. 132 Trillion Operations per second. It is equipped with multicore processors and graphics co-processors with inter-processor communication speed of 40 Gbps.

Besides its extensive utilization in the computation-intensive research projects in the areas of Fluid Dynamics and Biosciences, this massively parallel facility can also be utilized to handle huge data processing applications of social sciences such as Flood and Weather Forecasting, Oil and GasExploration, energy efficient building designs and transportation management at national-level.

http://irnustian.com/2012/03/nust-unveils-fastest-supercomputer/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

This guy akhtar channal is 60 years old. love his style

Nar Bait HD, Akhtar Chanal Zahri, Coke Studio, Season 4 - YouTube


----------



## Lone Shooter

Bagh e Qasim Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

This guy Mustafa Mohsin is an amazing photographer





Somewhere in nothern punjab





On Gawadar coastal highway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Women make their Day at SSUET&#8217;s Lok Virsa*

KARACHI - Beautiful dresses, music, folk songs, skits have fascinatingly depicted the cultures of provinces of Pakistan at a Lok Virsa (Cultural Fair), coinciding the women&#8217;s day, held at Sir Syed University of Engineering and Technology here on Thursday. 

The Fair was organised by the Girl Students Committee of the university. The programmes presented highlighted the cultural values of Pakistan and contribution of Pakistani woman folk towards the promotion of the same. 

Addressing the opening ceremony, SSUET Chancellor ZA Nizami highly appreciated the performance of girls and declared that such activities will continue at regular intervals. He said that holding of Lok Virsa on the occasion of Women&#8217;s Day was of great significance and the university&#8217;s girl students have made a great stride towards the promotion of cultural face of Pakistan in its all richness and values.

Women make their Day at SSUET?s Lok Virsa | The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*KSE volume at six-year high*

KARACHI - Volume on the Karachi stock market hit a six-year high on Friday with investors hopeful of progress on capital gains tax reforms, dealers said.

The Karachi Stock Exchange (KSE) benchmark 100-share index rose 0.61 percent, or 81.35 points, higher at 13,352.74 points.

Turnover rose to 552.79 million shares, its highest since March 2006. 

APP adds from Islamabad: Islamabad Stock Exchange on Friday witnessed bullish trend as the ISE 10-index gained 3.06 points to close at 2831.17 points.

Stock Analyst, Ismail Iqbal Pvt Ltd, Zaheer Ahmed told APP that the consecutive foreign buying led the bullish rally in the local markets. He said that the foreign investors had taken positions worth $8.7 million in the local bourse only from March 1 to date.


KSE volume at six-year high | The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

Sripai near Naran in northern areas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Good thread...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

Mehdi Hassan - Exclusive - Yeh Watan Tumhara Hai - YouTube


----------



## Lone Shooter

*ArtNow: Pakistan's First Online Art Magazine*

KARACHI: It was in December last year that William Lawrie, the co-owner of a gallery in Dubai, was so inspired by a Pakistani art catalogue that he decided to visit the country to check out its art scene.

I have seen thousands of catalogues in my life but the one on Rising Tide at Mohatta Palace struck a chord,&#8221; he said. &#8220;The very next morning I decided to come to Pakistan.&#8221;

He spoke at the launch of ArtNow, the country&#8217;s only bilingual online magazine on contemporary art. Although the magazine has been in print for six months, its official launch took place on Friday at Port Grand.

A jubilant and excited editor-in-chief, Fawzia Naqvi, said that the aim of the magazine was to highlight young and upcoming artists and to create a space for Pakistani artists in foreign galleries. &#8220;We want to portray Pakistan&#8217;s positive image on the international front,&#8221; she said.

Lawrie also praised the art studies in Pakistan. &#8220;I think the standard of art education is high in the country,&#8221; he said. &#8220;What the National College of Arts (NCA), the Indus Valley of Art and Architecture are doing is great.&#8221;

A sign of the times: Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Suhaila Muhammadi - An Inspiration for All*

A young girl from a highly conservative society, Suhaila Muhammadi, has defied all odds by going her own way, realizing her dream, and proving everyone wrong. At 17, Suhaila is a martial arts champ, with 35 gold medals under her (black) belt. Her message: &#8220;there is no field in which a man can venture and a woman can&#8217;t&#8221;. Here&#8217;s her inspiring story.


http://youtu.be/wmRsXYa-320

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter




----------



## Lone Shooter

*Masoom Butt - The Body Builder*

Masoom Butt is A Pakistani bodybuilder who holds the record for most NABA titles (National Amateur Bodybuilding Association) won by an athlete in a single year.

The titles he won include, Mr International, Pro-Am Oscars, Mr Titan Show, Sci-Mentor Pro-AN Classic and Caledonian Pro Am Classic.

Masoom won the Mr. Asia title at an age of 21 being the youngest ever muscleman in 1993 in Singapore and in the same year he finished fourth in the World Championship.

At the age of 34 Masoom&#8217;s ultimate dream is to win the title of Mr Olympia in next three to four years time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

Uli Biaho Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistan's First Female Master Scuba Diver*

KARACHI: Her world is mysterious, her friends are rainbow-bright and her passion runs deep; meet Rosheen Khan, Pakistans first female diving instructor.

In 2009, Rosheen Khan became the first female Scuba diving instructor in Pakistan after undergoing training in Thailand. Rosheen, a PADI Master Scuba Diver Trainer (MSDT), is originally from the province of Balochistan.

Rosheen is now the Director of Training at the Karachi Scuba Diving Center and now trains diving enthusiasts in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Follow up of thread number 54 - Rosheen Khan*

Meet Pakistan&#39;s 1st female Master Diver.flv - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Reward of Rs 50,000 to cop who foiled bank robbery*

Karachi: Sindh Home Minister Manzoor Hussain Wasan rewarded on Wednesday with Rs 50,000 cash to police head constable Rahim Bakhsh who had foiled bank heist bid at Nazimabad.

Giving away cash prize to the cop at his office, the home minister said that courageous and brave policemen would be encouraged immensely.

He directed police department to encourage the personnel with good performance so that they could play their role devotedly in maintaining peace by curbing crimes in the province. 

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Rescue at high sea*

It had been 52 days at sea for Jan Sayed and his crew of 17 men &#8211; it was time for them to return home to Karachi and their families.

As the Safina Abdul Wahid, a 42-meter fishing trawler, sailed back towards Karachi, there were some rumblings in the engine. Sayed and his crew tried to figure out the problem, propulsion came to a halt and the engine stopped working.

With food and fuel enough only for a few more days, the Safina Abdul Wahid was stranded on open waters in the North Arabian Sea &#8211; 196 nautical miles away from the coast and only a VHF radio to call for help.

As the next day rolled in, Sayed and his crew finally managed to get in touch with a near-by trawler, through a satellite phone on board. Within the hour Kamil Yar and Jan Mohammad, the owners of the trawler were at the Headquarters of the Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA). The PMSA is responsible, among many other things, for search and rescue operations within Pakistan&#8217;s maritime borders.

The Maritime Rescue Coordination Centre (MRCC) sent out a search and rescue mission, first to find the trawler by air. By 4 pm on Monday, the marines had their ship, the Vehdat out at sea. By Tuesday the trawler had been spotted. It was finally on Thursday that the Vehdat reached the fishermen and began towing them home.

&#8220;We found the fishermen 25 nautical miles away from where we had initially located them,&#8221; said Commander Rizwan Riaz, captain of the Vehdat. &#8220;They were lucky.&#8221;

According to Riaz, the trawler was just a few miles away from drifting out of Pakistan&#8217;s exclusive economic zone (EEZ) and towards the east African coast.

There are almost 20,000 small to medium fishing boats out at sea in Pakistan, along the Balochistan and Sindh coast. It is the PMSA&#8217;s responsibility to protect these fishermen if in distress and to make sure they have life-saving equipment on board before they go out to sea.

Rescue at high sea | Multimedia | DAWN.COM


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Makran coastal highway*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Hunza*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Three-day tent-pegging competition begins in capital*

ISLAMABAD: Over 300 horse riders from Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) on Friday took part in a three-day tent pegging competition at Fatima Jinnah Park.

The Capital Development Authority (CDA) organised the event in which members of prominent tent pegging clubs demonstrated the skills of horse riding as a cavalry sport of ancient origin.

Horsemen and teams from across Punjab and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa are participating in the event. 

According to the rules of tent-pegging, riders mounted on horseback running at full gallop, use weapons to strike tent stakes. The event starts the spring festivities in the federal capital. The event was inaugurated by Prime Minister&#8217;s Task Force on Islamabad Chairman Faisal Sakhi Butt, who pledged to make the traditional game a regular feature in this region and announced to establish a permanent ground for the purpose, saying &#8220;A sports ground of international standard would be set up in the capital for provision of quality sports facility for these traditional games.&#8221; Butt said the competition in the capital is taking place after eight years as the last event was held in 2004. 

He said other such events would be held in federal capital on regular basis with the support of different organisations.

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2012\03\17\story_17-3-2012_pg11_7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Lone Shooter said:


> *Makran coastal highway*



Amazing photograph.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## India defense

Positive vibes Pakistan....where....I did not hear any positive news from Pakistan....anyways nice picture...but what these picture has to do with Positive vibes....


----------



## Lone Shooter

India defense said:


> Positive vibes Pakistan....where....I did not hear any positive news from Pakistan....anyways nice picture...but what these picture has to do with Positive vibes....



Thanks for the appreciation. I am trying to do my part. As for the positive news, try going through all the posts, I am sure you will find some. Btw don&#8217;t go for the magnitude of positivity, sometimes even small little news counts. 

cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

*do oranges grow in summer ?*

believe it or not 


Kanhatty garden is located in Soon valley near village khabeki and about 7 km away from nowshehra (soon Valley). If you wanna eat fresh oranges in hot summer season (june-July) then kanhatty garden is only place to visit.

>>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## India defense

Lone Shooter said:


> Thanks for the appreciation. I am trying to do my part. As for the positive news, try going through all the posts, I am sure you will find some. Btw don&#8217;t go for the magnitude of positivity, sometimes even small little news counts.
> 
> cheers



I will see this thread in detail...I had some other expectation...Like some new good news for Pakistan which I may not know...
I like the natural beauty of Pakistan....nice


----------



## DRaisinHerald

*Saral Valley, Azad Kashmir*


----------



## Lone Shooter

India defense said:


> I will see this thread in detail...I had some other expectation...Like some new good news for Pakistan which I may not know...
> I like the natural beauty of Pakistan....nice



The idea of starting this thread was the same and most of the news items here are from most recent past/ present days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Gul Ahmed Textiles honoured*

KARACHI: Gul Ahmed Textiles (Pvt) Limited was recently honoured at the coveted 8th Pakistan France Business Alliance (PFBA) Trade Performance Awards for being the highest volume exporter. This annual ceremony is an important landmark in the corporate calendar as it recognises and honours the leading Pakistani manufacturers and exporters to France.

Gul Ahmed Textiles Director Ziad Bashir received the prestigious award from His Excellency Philppe Theibund, the Ambassador of France to Pakistan for securing first position in the Home Textile Category for 2010-11. The ceremony was well attended by Pakistans business fraternity.

This is more than just a trophy for Pakistans leading textile mills. It is a reflection of the dedication and desire that rests in Pakistani companies to carve their niche and contribute to growth and progress all around the world. Hence, this award is a source of glory for the entire nation.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*GCU wears a Punjabi look*






LAHORE - The Government College University&#8217;s Oval Ground and Ravians on Monday wore a traditional Punjabi festive look as the GCU Punjabi Majlis and Philosophy Department organised the Punjab Spring Festival to celebrate the colours of spring in order to promote social and cultural integration among the students. 

GCU Dean Faculty of Arts and Social Sciences Prof. Dr. Khalid Pervaiz inaugurated the two-day festival which was marked by traditional food and brewages stall, live music performances, cultural dance performances and horse dance with &#8216;Dhol&#8217;. However, the traditional dance performances by groups of Balochi and Phathan students remained the most enthralling events of the day. 

The venue was decorated in traditional village style with Hukka, Charkha, pitchers etc. The students also arranged a special Bhagai (traditional horse cart) to drop visitors to the festival venue. The student delegation of various departments attired traditionally visited the festival.

GCU wears a Punjabi look | The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Virtual University wins international award *

ISLAMABAD: The Awards Committee of the Open Courseware Consortium has selected the Virtual University of Pakistan as the 2012 recipient of the Outstanding New Site Award for Open Courseware Excellence. 

In a statement on Tuesday, it is stated the Open Courseware Consortium is a US-based collaboration of higher education institutions and associated organisations from around the world creating a broad and deep body of open educational content using a shared model. The Outstanding New Site Award is conferred annually by the committee and recognises an outstanding institutional or affiliate sites launched during the previous calendar year. 

A representative of the Virtual University will attend the upcoming OCW Consortium meeting in Cambridge, UK, to receive the award at a reception to be held on April 16.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

catchy tune

Allah Karay by Faakhir Offical video - YouTube


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistan prevail over gutsy Bangladesh*

Bangladesh were favourites to crack on their biggest day as a cricketing nation. A fourth consistent performance on the trot was expected to be beyond them. *But they gave an extremely creditable account of themselves with the ball and in the field*, apart from a chaotic last over. *Pakistan are masters of the big moment, though, and somehow find a player who performs*. Wicketkeeper Sarfraz Ahmed, who had a highest ODI score of 24 and a strike-rate of 62.35 before this game, turned 199 for 8 into 236 for 9 with a 52-ball 46. 

Bangladesh v Pakistan, Asia Cup final: Pakistan prevail over gutsy Bangladesh | Bangladesh v Pakistan, Asia Cup final, Mirpur Report | Cricket News | ESPN Cricinfo

Well played Bangladesh. Pakistan the new Asian Champs ...Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Dhamak OST by Quratulain Balouch*

Quratulain Balouch QB&#39;s new song Dhamak { Official } - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil khan

TIME TIME Magazine - World

Jahangir Khan
By Zebunnisa Hamid Monday, Nov. 13, 2006

How should we measure success in sport  by the number of commercial endorsements an athlete has signed? By the size of fees earned or TV audiences generated? How about the longest sequence of unbroken victories? If we take the latter as our prime criterion, then Jahangir Khan might just be the most successful sporting figure in history. In the five years to 1986, the Pakistani squash player was unbeaten in over 550 matches. Before the decade was out, he had taken six World Open trophies. From 1982 to 1991, he won 10 British Open titles in a row. If winning is everything, then Khan is the greatest. Period.

As part of a great squash dynasty (his father, brother and cousin were all international players), Khan had the game in his genes. In 1979, at the tender age of 15, he had already won the World Amateur title. But his brother, Torsam Khan, died of a heart attack that same year while playing in the Australian Open; with the loss of his mentor and hero, Khan nearly gave up the game. Two years later, however, he honored Torsam's memory by defeating the Australian squash legend Geoff Hunt to become, at 17, the youngest-ever winner of the World Open. His strategy, then and later, was eerily reminiscent of a matador's  to wear down his opponent's physical and mental reserves, bit by bit, before delivering the sudden coup de grace  usually a lethal drop shot from the very back of the court.

It was the New Zealand player Ross Norman who finally ended Khan's unbroken run, defeating the stunned Pakistani in the 1986 World Open final. But Khan's aura has not been diminished: as the new century dawned, he would be named Pakistan's Sportsman of the Millennium, and today he reigns supreme over the sport as the president of the World Squash Federation. In retrospect, Khan's total dominance of the game seems to have been determined at birth when his parents named him Jahangir, which translates as "conqueror." No athlete in any sport has done more to deserve that billing.

Read more: Asian Heroes: Jahangir Khan - TIME

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## user1

A few weeks back, on PTV, there was an interview from a NUST M.Phil student who had developed a new method for cloning the interforn alpha gene in bacteria. The advantage for this method is that it produces 3 times more interferon alpha on the same amount of nutrient medium. Bacteria were genetically engineered to produce the protein constituitively (continuously). A collaboration was initiated with NUST Business School to commercialise the project. 

On a sadder note, interferon alpha has already been cloned in Centre of Excellence for Molecular Biology (CEMB) Lahore. When the director of institute tried to market it; charges of embezzlement were brought against him and now he is thrown in jail thanks to our democratic government. 

The price of a foreign produced interforn alpha injection = ~1100 Rs.
CEMB produced = 50 rupees
NUST produced could be even cheaper than that, but, dirty government will take the bribe and protect multinationals business.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

*Pakistani entrepreneur launches airline in UAE*
Dubai: A 26-year-old Pakistani businessman from Abbottabad, Malek Naureed Awan, is set to launch an airline in the UAE.
MMA Airline has been registered with the Ras Al Khaimah Free Zone, from where it received its licence as a company last month, Awan, the airline's Chief Executive Officer, told Gulf News.
"We have also received an Air Operators Certificate [from the General Civil Aviation Authority GCAA] on March 14," he said.
An air operator's certificate (AOC) is an approval granted by a national aviation authority to an aircraft operator to allow it to use aircraft for commercial purposes. This requires the operator to have personnel, assets and systems in place to ensure the safety of its employees and the general public.

The launch event takes place today in Dubai, and the first commercial flights are expected to take off in May.
Awan's company is investing $50 million (Dh183 million) in the start-up, which will be based in Ras Al Khaimah.
"The total investment is coming from our own resources," he said.
Awan plans to launch flights from Ras Al Khaimah International Airport to Karachi and Lahore initially and then add destinations in India and other countries when it secures traffic rights.
"We have already acquired two Airbus A320s to start flights. Two Boeing 777-300s are expected to join the fleet when we plan to add more destinations, such as Mumbai after traffic rights are granted," Awan said.
The UAE already has five state-owned airlines owned by the governments of Abu Dhabi, Dubai, Sharjah and Ras Al Khaimah. The country has, so far, not allowed any private airline to operate scheduled commercial flights.
However, a number of private companies operate freighters and charter flights, including business jet operations such as Royal Jet, ExecuJet and EliteJet.
This will be the first private commercial airline to operate from the UAE.
"This new start-up airline has the potential to cause serious damage to RAK Airways, who have only just restarted operations after collapsing the first time around," Saj Ahmad, Chief Aerospace/Airline Analyst at the UK-based StrategicAero Research, told Gulf News.
Low cost
"That said, it's clear this new Pakistani-backed carrier is looking to poach traffic from cost-conscious Pakistani nationals living and working in the UAE, albeit away from the congestion and high competition seen in Abu Dhabi and Dubai."
With two A320s to start operations, it's not clear whether the company has the finance, or another avenue, to source more jets as they plan to expand operations.
"The desire to add 777-300s equally raises eyebrows. It's not like it will get the traffic rights to India, particularly when other, bigger and more successful UAE-based carriers haven't had much luck. There may well be an element of over-exuberance to cause a stir in the market," Ahmad said.
"Whether this airline can succeed depends largely on whether it carves out a niche for itself or whether it's at the expense of RAK Airways. Right now, there are a lot of questions and little substance to these ambitious plans."
The airline is being launched at a time when western airlines are struggling to survive while regional carriers are recording strong growth. Emirates and Air Arabia are making increased profits and Etihad has just become profitable.
The International Air Transport Association (IATA) this week announced a downgrade to its industry outlook for 2012 primarily due to rising oil prices. IATA expects airlines to turn a global profit of $3 billion in 2012 for a 0.5 per cent margin.
The $500 million downgrade from the December forecast is primarily driven by a rise in the expected average price of oil to $115 per barrel, up from the previously forecast $99.
"[The year] 2012 continues to be a challenging year for airlines. The risk of a worsening Eurozone crisis has been replaced by an equally toxic risk &#8212; rising oil prices. Already the damage is being felt with a downgrade in industry profits to $3 billion,'' said Tony Tyler, IATA's Director General and CEO.
Profits
Middle East carriers are expected to see profits of $500 million (up from the previously forecast $300 million). Financial performance was already seen to be better than previously expected in 2011, with an upgrade from $400 million to $1 billion. In the passenger business, load factors have improved by a slowdown in the introduction of new capacity. Long haul markets too have been relatively robust.
However, for MMA Airline, the challenge will be to attract passengers from Dubai, Sharjah and other neighbouring emirates &#8212; home to a large number of South Asian expatriates.
"We are going to offer free bus shuttle services to our passengers from Dubai and Sharjah, Awan said.
gulfnews : Pakistani entrepreneur launches airline in UAE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistan wins contract for InfoDev mobile software lab*

KARACHI: In a move that would help spur the already booming development of IT content, Pakistan has beaten off competition from regional countries to bag World Bank&#8217;s contract for setting up a research lab for mobile software development including apps, The Express Tribune has learnt.

World Bank&#8217;s division InfoDev planned to establish five mobile software development research labs across the world including one in the Saarc region, the official said. India and Sri Lanka were also shortlisted for the region but Pakistan was picked as the final destination.

The business plan focuses on combining arts and science schools under the umbrella of PSEB. &#8220;We proposed that we will bring these two communities together for content-based applications,&#8221; a PSEB official who requested anonymity. &#8220;Our plan inspired them and we won the grant to set up the lab, he added.

PSEB is leading the project while Indus Valley School of Arts and Architecture, National College of Arts, and University of Engineering and Technology (UET) are among the implementation partners, the official said. The lab will be setup at UET, he added.

Software development lab: Pakistan beats India and Sri Lanka to get contract &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*NED students launch Pakistan&#8217;s first Formula car!*







Karachi, March 23rd: What a way to celebrate Pakistan Day! Students of NED University of Engineering and Technology held their Media even for the launch of Pakistan&#8217;s first Formula-style car as part of the Formula SAE Competition.

Formula SAE (Society of Automotive Engineering) is an international competition between engineering students involving the design, construction and dynamic testing of an open-wheel racecar. NED University is the first engineering institute in the country to have introduced Automotive Engineering.

Being the pioneers, they will be the first team to compete in an international competition of such stature which will be judged by the racing industry&#8217;s most prominent engineers and consultants, including Bill Mitchell, Doug Milliken, Claude Rouelle and Jack Auld.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lone Shooter

Another Tribute to Alamgir!!!

Dekha Na Tha - Alamgir Tribute by Bilal Khan & QB - Powered by Jazba - YouTube


----------



## Lone Shooter

*KGS win Harvard Model UN award*

KARACHI: The Karachi Grammar School Model United Nations team won Best Large Delegation at the annual Harvard Model United Nations conference. The conference was hosted by Harvard University in Beijing, China from March 15 to March 18. Some 1,200 students from over 25 countries participated in the international conference.

KGS&#8217;s 10 student team was the only Pakistani delegation to win an award out of the 160 delegations participating. Azzah Hyder, the headgirl and Alizeh Atif won Best Delegates while Omar Mahmood, Faiz Khalil and Saad Ahmed Khan won Outstanding Diplomats. Shayaan Abdullah, the headboy, Sophia Ashai and Areeba Tariq also won Honourable Mentions.

From china with love: KGS win Harvard Model UN award &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pak Student Wins World Math Competition*

ISLAMABAD - A 13-year-old Pakistani student Moosa Feroz on Sunday won a gold medal in the World Eduation Games 2012 mathematics competition held in Australia. About 5 million children from 100 countries around the globe took part in the competition which was held in the first week of March.

Moosa, dissatisfied with his 5th place finish in last years competition, worked all year to bring his skills up to win the 11-13 years category.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Deserts of Pakistan*

Thar Desert in Sindh







Desert ending at sea shore Balochistan







Cold Desert Sakardu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don Jaguar

Nice thread dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistani honoured with UN Global Educator Award*






KARACHI: The 7th Annual United Nations Conference on Teaching Peace and Human Rights concluded on Friday with renowned educationalist Parveen Kassim, Chairperson International Schools Educational Olympiad and Principal Karachi High School, winning the Global Educators&#8217; award from Pakistan.

Gathering teachers, administrators, future leaders and non-governmental organizations on a single platform to acknowledge leadership in education from across the world, the two day conference run by global education motivators, teachers and educators served to highlight the role of educationalists from Karachi, Pakistan; Chennai, India; Burnaby, Canada; Mexico City, Mexico; Manila, Philippines and the US, whilst highlighting inspiring initiatives world-wide towards promoting and teaching peace within the classrooms.

Nominated for her notable contribution over the last two decades towards bridging distances, and gathering students from Pakistan and across the world including youth from India, UK and Australia on a single platform to boost shared learning, competition and healthy interaction through the yearly educational meet hosted by Karachi High School, every year, the global educator&#8217;s award is a tribute to Parveen Kassim&#8217;s commitment to promote innovation in education in Pakistan by extending learning across borders and beyond the realms of the classroom.

Further acknowledged for Karachi High School&#8217;s active partnership with the British Council&#8217;s Connecting Classroom initiative aimed at forging lasting partnerships amongst schools in the UK with others around the world, Parveen Kassim won laurels for Pakistan at the conference for breaking geographical barriers by promoting peace and instilling a sense of camaraderie, trust and understanding between young people from all across the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

Strings song with new composition

Strings feat. Zoe Viccaji -- Mera Bichra Yaar for Levi&#39;s Pakistan. - YouTube


----------



## Uchiha

You have just won 9000 internetz. And a potato

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

Uchiha said:


> You have just won 9000 internetz. And a potato



The Potato is most welcome, but I didn&#8217;t got the 9000 internetz part 

However presuming it to be a compliment I thank you sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

2012 has been great for pakistan so far won and oscar and an asian cup inshallah things will continue to trend positively

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanz

forgot to add also in 2012 pakistani film bol wons 3 awards at asian film festival in london including best film



London: Pakistan&#8217;s film Bol has secured three awards in the The London Asian Film Festival at the prestigious BAFTA building. Bol film, Humaima Malik, and Amer Kashmiri were declared winner of the different categories.

The 14th London Asian Film Festival came to a close recently with the final awards ceremony. The cinema of Pakistan was represented at the festival with a screening of Bol, a film which focuses on gender discrimination.

*The film&#8217;s lead actress Humaima Malik told media why she felt it was important for Pakistani cinema to be represented at the festival: &#8220;Bol is an art piece from my country so it feels great to represent my cinema and my country.* It&#8217;s a very meaningful film. There&#8217;s no &#8216;hulla gulla&#8217; and it features the real experiences of women. It&#8217;s an important film because the subject is so powerful and it&#8217;s been nominated in so many different countries for so many awards.

&#8220;We have seven nominations today. It&#8217;s not about winning. It&#8217;s just about being represented amongst so many people and great films. All the team is here. It feels great. I&#8217;m crossing my fingers. I get to see a lot of good work here too from other countries, she said.

Accepting the &#8216;Best Film&#8217; award for Bol, the film&#8217;s line producer Fatima Khan said:* &#8220;I would like to dedicate this award to the youth of Pakistan. They are very talented people who are working relentlessly to promote a very positive image of Pakistan.&#8221;
*

http://www.thenewstribe.com/2012/03/26/bol-secures-three-awards-in-london-asian-film-festival/

it's good to see pakistan being positvely represented more and more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance

Mods should sticky this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

couple of days ago in one of the british papers there was article about sachal studios very much positive also talking about them and revewing their music after they became an internet hit. 

Sachal Studios&#39; Take Five Official Video - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

I dont know how many will be able to catch the lyrics of Khawaja Ghulam Farid and be able to understand them but this is amazing composition and performance

Husn -- e- Haqiqi, Arieb Azhar, Coke Studio, Season 2 - YouTube


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Gypsy Mela concludes with calls to protect nomads rights *







LAHORE: The two-day Gypsy Mela, which was being held at the Childrens Library Complex, concluded on Wednesday with a call to acknowledge and safeguard the rights of nomads  the most neglected community in the country.

The event, which was full of fun and enthusiasm, aimed at bridging the gulf between gypsies and other segments of society and addressing the needs of the homeless community.

The fourth Gypsy Mela and Women Expo was organised by the Social Welfare Department in collaboration with the Grass-Root Organization for Human Development (GODH), which is striving for social well-being of the gypsy communities.

According to the organisers, around 70 NGOs under the auspices of the Social Welfare Department participated in the colourful event and set up their stalls, which displayed various products, like handicrafts, decoration pieces, toys, earthen pots, puppets traditional dresses and specimens of art work.

Gypsy artists from all over the country, specially from Cholistan and Thar, took part in the festivities and enthralled the visitors. Gypsy singer Krishan Lal Bhail performed folk songs with his troupe at the opening and closing ceremonies.

A large number of visitors, including students, professionals and families, enjoyed the event. Thousands of gypsies also attended the event, which offered them a platform to interact with the general public and exhibit their talents.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*10-day Lok Mela kicks off in capital *

ISLAMABAD: The 10-day folk festival of Pakistan, popularly known as &#8216;Lok Mela&#8217;, opened at Shakarparian on Friday.

This mega cultural event has been organised by Lok Virsa (National Institute of Folk and Traditional Heritage). Ministry of National Heritage and Integration Federal Secretary Asaf Ghafoor inaugurated the event.

More than 500 artisans and artists from different parts of the country, including remotest regions, are participating in the festival, bringing with them their creativity in arts, crafts and innovation. The festival includes a number of important features such as artisans-at-work exhibition, provincial cultural pavilions, folkloric song and dance ensembles, rural music, cultural evenings, promotional stalls by public organisations and NGOs, general assembly of craftspeople, an exotic craft bazaar, traditional cuisines, food stalls and special attractions for children.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Lone Shooter

*A view of Lahore Canal*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

April 8, 2012

Pakistanis urged to stop bashing their homeland

Motivational speaker promotes positive attitude

Irfan Mustafa, author of Mera Passion Pakistan, stresses a point during his talk where he encourages his fellow Pakistanis to think and speak about the good things in their home country. 

Stop **** bashing' and talk positively about your country as it is the key to bring the change you want to see in your homeland, a prominent motivational speaker urged his compatriots.

Irfan Mustafa, author of Mera [my] Passion Pakistan spoke his heart out at a gathering of what he calls a silent privileged community' of Pakistanis living in the UAE, most of whom just do not actively stand up to change the plight of their country but just like to criticise and talk negatively about Pakistanan attitude normally termed **** bashing'.

His interactive session and harsh facts about Pakistanis tarnishing the image of their own country provoked many into venting their frustration, blaming the system and the government. Their reaction was what he called negative thinking.

"What can we do when Pakistan's leadership is corrupt, there is no electricity and water, there is no law and order, lives are not safe, the country is marred by terrorism, etc," were are some of the concerns highlighted by the audience.

"That is where you are wrong and thinking negatively," Mustafa said, adding that people blame each other but don't do anything themselves.

He challenged those present to tell him what they have done for their country aside from thinking and talking negatively and his question was met with complete silence.

"First thing [what] we need to do to improve our state and the state of the nation is to think positive. We can't change what's happening around us but we can change the way we think. Everyone of us has to be part of this process."

He said positive intentions lead to positive actions

"We don't have to lament that Pakistan's glass is half-empty, we need to celebrate that it is half-full. All of us have to stand up and be counted with tolerance and discipline," noted Mustafa, who has been actively involved in social and community-based projects that focus on the development of youth, education and poverty alleviation.

Mustafa also told his audience some facts about Pakistan they can be proud to tell others.

He said that despite all that is negative about Pakistan, more than 400 multi-national companies are operating in Pakistan and are making money.

Output

Of all the countries in the world, Pakistan is the second largest exporter of clothing, fourth largest cotton producer, fifth largest milk producer, tenth largest workforce in the world, seventh largest pool of scientists and engineers in the world and 28th largest economy in the world worth $1 trillion (Dh3 trillion) and stands at number two in terms of per capita charity donations after the US.

The country has the fifth largest coal, copper and gold reserves in the world worth $65 billion and its stock exchange was the world's third best performing last year despite all the troubles.

Muneer Mahmoud, chairman of the Pakistan Professional Wing (PPW) which organised the function, said that the main objective of holding such motivational talks is to encourage Pakistanis residing in the UAE, especially the youth, to promote the soft image of Pakistan through their contribution in the local society.

The PPW initiated the series of events as part of their 25th anniversary celebrations being held this year. 

gulfnews : Pakistanis urged to stop bashing their homeland

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

*A warm, secure welcome for the 'British Universities'*






British Universities AAF XI captain, Kamal Alam writes about his wonderful experience touring Pakistan:

&#8230;We arrived in Lahore for the first cricket tour of Pakistan by a foreign team, apart from Afghanistan, since the 2009 attack on the Sri Lanka team. We are the Afghan Appeal Fund XI (AAF) &#8211; a charity team captained by Kamal Alam and comprised of MCC, Durham and Oxford University players &#8211; and are here to play four matches, to promote the AAF and also, crucially, to help the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) in their bid to bring international cricket back to the country...

Our initial experience security-wise has been only positive. Everyone we have met &#8211; from our bus driver to batting-legend Javed Miandad &#8211; has been incredibly welcoming, betraying the size of the hole left by the absence of touring teams. And they all echo the same sentiments &#8211; what one reads in the media back home is not the reality. While the stigma created by the 2009 attack on Sri Lanka&#8217;s team bus remains strong outside Pakistan, we have encountered nothing thus far to support negative claims. The Punjab Police&#8217;s black t-shirts &#8211; with their &#8216;No Fear&#8217; motifs &#8211; serve as a useful nudge to the ICC and Test playing nations alike, showing the attitude required to bring international cricket back to Pakistan...

[...]

Tour Diaries | Cricket Blogs | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## Sugarcane

*ISLAMABAD: Pakistan&#8217;s social game developer is well-poised to join the club of global gaming giants, Atari and Kabam in the list of 6waves the largest Facebook game publisher in the world, earning laurels and glory for the country in the IT sector.*

According to a news release issued here, Islamabad&#8217;s White Rabbit Studios is the only Facebook gaming studio from Pakistan and in fact the entire South Asian region, to get featured in the list of key social game developers.

As a result of this partnership, the company will gain access to more than 30 million users in 6waves&#8217; gigantic Facebook user network, said the release.

White Rabbit Studios is a 3 year old game development company which is primarily and solely focused on content creation. The Islamabad-based set up is already considered to be a veteran in the social gaming scene.

It is funded by a prominent Pakistani-American entrepreneur and first came to the fore in early 2010 with the release of Pakistan&#8217;s first social game on Facebook, Feline Frenzy, the release added.

White Rabbit&#8217;s Facebook partnership with 6waves will lend it an opportunity to become one of the leading content creation companies in South Asia a rare feat in the services dominated IT sectors of Pakistan and India.

&#8220;It&#8217;s very exciting to see our company&#8217;s name mentioned along the likes of Atari and Kabam&#8221;, said Hassan Baig, 29, CEO of White Rabbit Studios.

&#8220;We&#8217;re very confident in our ability to compete with the finest minds in centers of innovation across the world. We can do everything they can, and at more favorable economics. We may be considered underdogs at present, but the future, beyond any doubt, will belong to us&#8221;, he expressed.

The multi-billion dollar social gaming industry is reported to be growing at a faster pace than Hollywood, the press release stated adding, 6waves has previously published several hit games on Facebook and their partner vetting process is considered one of the most rigorous in the industry.

Overall, White Rabbit&#8217;s strategic partnership with 6waves not only bodes well for the future of the IT sector in Pakistan and portrays a new face of the country to the world, but also scripts an interesting new chapter in the history of tech rivalry between Pakistan and India, observed the release.

Pakistani developer joins elite club of gaming giants | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

Club Caramel - Zindagi :: Official Video (HD) - YouTube


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistani lifestyle exhibition in India*






Pakistan&#8217;s first ever premium exhibition, Lifestyle Pakistan has been inaugurated in the Indian capital of New Delhi with over a hundred exhibitors from Pakistan showcasing products in fashion apparel, home textiles, leather goods, furniture and marble handicrafts. The four-day exhibition was inaugurated by Pakistan Commerce Secretary, Zafar Mahmood and Indian Minister of Commerce and Industry, Anand Sharma jointly.

Pakistani lifestyle exhibition in India | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistani student wins silver medal in International contest*







Islamabad: A Pakistani student has won silver medal by bagging second position in an international environment competition held in, Baku, Azerbaijan.

Muhammad bin Qasim, a class 8 student in the Pak-Turk International School and Colleges, Peshawar got the medal in the 6th International Environmental Project Olympiad which took place on April 4-8.

Over 100 projects from the students of 42 different countries were presented in the contest.
Qasim 14, represented a research on a plant to find out treatment for the patients suffering from diabetes. The plant called Tecoma Stans (Yellow Elder) is found in abundance in the Khyber Pukhtoonkhwa province.

He analysed the plant in the laboratory conditions form various perspectives and eventually reached to the conclusion that the herb is very useful for the patients of diabetes.

Prof. Dr. Mirza Hakim Khan and Biology lecturer Huseyin Gursoy supervised the research.

Pakistani student wins silver medal in International contest | The News Tribe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Islamabad Fashion Week 2012 at Pak China Friendship Center*






For more pictures:-

Event Gallery | The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Usman Riaz - Firefly*

Check him out. seriously telented

Usman Riaz - FIRE FLY - YouTube

Pakistani guitarist Usman Riaz has been chosen as one of the nineteen people from the world to be part of the TED fellows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Lone Shooter said:


> *Islamabad Fashion Week 2012 at Pak China Friendship Center*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more pictures:-
> 
> Event Gallery | The Nation


there were 4 fashion weeks this week but none of them got international attention


----------



## VelocuR

SHAMK9 said:


> there were 4 fashion weeks this week but none of them got international attention



well, every countries has fashions show, there is no attentions from the worldwide, it is just stupid fashions for the customer requirements.


----------



## DRaisinHerald




----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistani Talent at Harvard * 

Pakistani Talent at Harvard - YouTube

This guy is amazing


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistani game developer joins ranks of Atari*

ISLAMABAD: A Pakistani social game developer is poised to join global gaming giants Atari and Kabam after accreditation from 6waves &#8211; the largest Facebook game publisher in the world.

According to a news release issued here, Islamabad&#8217;s White Rabbit Studios is the only Facebook gaming studio from Pakistan &#8211; and in fact the entire South Asian region &#8211; to be featured in the list of key social game developers. As a result of this partnership, the company will gain access to more than 30 million users in 6waves&#8217; gigantic Facebook user network, said the release.

White Rabbit&#8217;s Facebook partnership with 6waves will lend it an opportunity to become one of the leading content creation companies in South Asia; a rare feat in the services dominated IT sectors of Pakistan and India. &#8220;It is very exciting to see our company&#8217;s name mentioned along with the likes of Atari and Kabam,&#8221; said CEO of White Rabbit Studios Hassan Baig.

&#8220;We&#8217;re very confident in our ability to compete with the finest minds in centres of innovation across the world. We can do everything they can, and at more favourable economics. We may be considered underdogs at present, but the future, beyond any doubt, will belong to us,&#8221; he said.

Pakistani game developer joins ranks of Atari and Kabam &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Naseer & Shahab - Za Pukhtoon Yam *

fresh and orignal. loved it from the word go

Naseer & Shahab - Za Pukhtoon Yam (Official Music Video) - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Who dares ...*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistani cadet wins prestigious &#8216;Sword of Honour&#8217; at Sandhurst*


CAMBERLEY: A young Pakistani cadet won the prestigious &#8220;Sword of Honour&#8221; for overseas cadets at the annual Sovereign&#8217;s Parade at the Royal Military Academy Sandhurst here.Officer Cadet Muhammad Talha Zahid from Pakistan Army attended the academy during 2011/12 along with cadets from well over 30 countries.

&#8220;I am the 5th Pakistani cadet to have achieved this honour since Pakistan Military Academy started sending its graduates here. I am thankful to my trainers and my family for all the encouragement they have provided. I am honoured that I was able to win this for Pakistan,&#8221; he told Geo News in an interview.

Not only this, Talha Zahid also became the first ever cadet here for a single year to have also won awards in the categories of The Best Student (Best in Over all Academics), the Best in Defence Studies and the Best in International Affairs Studies. 

Waleed Bashir&#8217;s parents travelled from Bagh Azad Kashmir especially for this occasion. &#8220;We are overjoyed that Pakistan has won the Sword of Honour this year,&#8221; they said.

Pakistani cadet wins prestigious

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Wood art exhibition opens at RAC*






ISLAMABAD: A unique wood art exhibition by internationally famous artisan Muhammad Saleem Mughal opened at the Rawalpindi Arts Council (RAC) on Tuesday. 
The 51-year-old artisan from Wazirabad spent 38 years in promoting this unique art. 

Muhammad Saleem Mughal is a master craftsman in wood art and used to live in the neighbourhood of intellectuals Attaul Haq Qasmi and Muno Bhai. 

He has God-gifted wood art skills which are totally different from his ancestors. He started to learn brass work, but later shifted to wood art in 1973 and made first model of a house in 1974 and sold it for Rs 25, which he used to get admission in 6th class. 

He often uses teak wood for crafting intricately carved items. Mughal uses walnut wood, cedar and shisham to create exquisite models and decorative items. A single item takes two months to two years to complete. He has prepared lots of masterpieces, including holy mosques in Makkah and Medina. 

He has also made statues of famous personalities of the world, including Benazir Bhutto. He is in fact a self-made engineer who has sent his art pieces to Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Spain, Norway, America, India, France, Canada, Greek, Japan, China and Korea. He is satisfied with his profession and desires to teach his skills to his next generation. He is imparting training to several students, thus ensuring continuity of his art. 

In this regard, Mughal runs an Art Centre in Gujranwala and has trained more than 200 students all over Pakistan and has a museum housing 100 unique wood art pieces. The special is that he is scribing holy Quran with cedar wood, which is the first ever attempt in the world. 

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

Leepa Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*A tribute to Dr Adeeb Ul Hasan Rizvi*

Tribute to Dr. Rizvi - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistan&#8217;s marathon man eyeing history*






LAHORE: Ziyad Tariq Rahim, an adventure-lover, is on the brink of creating history by becoming the first Pakistani to set foot in marathons in all seven continents of the world.

Ziyad, a banker based in Qatar, has participated in some of the toughest races in the world namely the namely Marathon Des Sables (MdS) and Antarctica Marathon earlier this year and is eyeing the marathon in New Zealand which will be held in December this year.

&#8220;After competing there, I will be the first Pakistani who will have run in marathons in all seven continents,&#8221; he told Dawn in an interview.

The 38-year-old from Lahore is the son of well-known cricket commentator Tariq Rahim and when he took part in the Antarctica Marathon in March this year before participating in the MdS the next month, Ziyad became the first person to take part in two extreme marathons in the space of a month.

&#8220;MdS is a gruelling marathon and is considered to be the toughest foot race on Earth,&#8221; Ziyad said, referring to the race which is run in the Sahara desert in Morocco.
&#8220;Participants cover 250km of the Moroccan Sahara over six stages, in temperatures averaging 50oC throughout the day.

To compound the physical challenge, the wilderness and the varied terrain of rocky mountains, mile-high sand dunes and salt flats means that the competitors have to carry everything they need to survive in the event, including all personal belongings like sleeping bag, stove, food, distress flare and an anti-venom kit for potential snake bites.

&#8220;The race tested me to my limits; both physically and mentally as we had to survive the heat in the morning and bone-chilling nights and I saw few competitors drop out through injury, exhaustion and one from cardiac arrest.

&#8220;It was by far the most intricate race I have ever participated in.&#8221;
Ziyad told that he had prepared extensively for the two races by successfully completing marathons in Amman and Red Sea (Jordan), Beirut (Lebanon), Colombo, Reggio Emilia and Pisa (Italy) and Dubai between October 2011 and January 2012.

Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistan successfully test fires Hatf IV ballistic missile*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan on Wednesday successfully test-fired the Hatf IV (Shaheen 1A) missile which is a nuclear-capable intermediate-range surface-to-surface ballistic missile, DawnNews reported.

&#8220;Pakistan today successfully conducted the launch of the intermediate range ballistic missile Hatf IV Shaheen-1A weapon system,&#8221; ISPR said in a statement.

According to a statement issued by the ISPR, the &#8216;Shaheen 1A&#8217; missile is an upgraded version of the &#8216;Shaheen 1&#8217; with a longer range.

Shaheen 1 is estimated to have a payload capacity of 1,000 kilograms and a range of 750 kilometres. The exact range of the missile was not revealed, but retired General Talat Masood, a defence analyst, told AFP intermediate range ballistic missiles could reach targets up to 2,500 to 3,000 kilometres away, which would put almost all of India within reach.

The test missile&#8217;s impact point was in the Indian Ocean.

The ISPR statement further added that Director General Strategic Plans Division Lieutenant General Khalid Ahmed Kidwai was also present at the test site.

Lieutenant General Kidwai congratulated scientists and engineers on the successful launch, and the accuracy of the missile in reaching the target and said that the improved version of Shaheen 1A would further consolidate and strengthen Pakistan&#8217;s deterrence abilities.

Pakistan&#8217;s arsenal includes short, medium and long range missiles named after Muslim conquerors.

Pakistan&#8217;s most recent missile test came last month with the launch of the short-range nuclear-capable Abdali, while in April 2008 it tested the Shaheen II, or Hatf VI, missile with a range of 2,000 kilometres.

President Asif Ali Zardari and Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani congratulated the scientists working on the program over the success of the missile test.


Pakistan successfully test fires Hatf IV ballistic missile | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Lake View Park Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Virtual University wins global award*

Thursday, March 22, 2012

Islamabad: The Awards Committee of the Open Course Ware Consortium has selected the Virtual University of Pakistan&#8217;s Open Course Ware site for the &#8216;2012 Outstanding New Site Award for Open Course Ware Excellence&#8217;, says a press release.

The Open Course Ware Consortium is a US-based collaboration of higher education institutions and associated organisations from around the world creating a broad and deep body of open educational content using a shared model.

The Outstanding New Site Award is conferred annually by the Committee and recognises an outstanding institutional or affiliate sites launched during the previous calendar year. The award was previously given to the University of Sumatera Utara Open Course Ware.

A representative of the Virtual University will attend the upcoming OCW Consortium meeting in Cambridge, UK, to receive the award at a reception to be held on April 16, 2012.

Virtual University wins global award - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Whiz kid: 14-year-old to present first research paper*

After breaking four world records, 14-year-old whiz kid from Dera Ismail Khan, Babar Iqbal is now set to present his first research paper at the 8th IEEE International Conference on Innovations in Information Technology.

Iqbal will present a paper on digital forensic science, the field that covers the recovery and investigation of data from digital devices and is often used to aid computer crime investigations.

This is not the first time Iqbal has been in the spotlight, he was the youngest Microsoft Certified Professional (MCP) and the youngest Certified Internet Web Professional (CIWA) at the age of nine.

He then went on to become the youngest Certified Wireless Network Administrator (CWNA), youngest Microsoft Student Partner (MSP) and youngest Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist (MCTS) in .NET 3.5 at the age of 10, 11 and 12 respectively.

Whiz kid: After 4 world records, 14-year-old to present first research paper &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Lyceum School in Top 10 delegations at Model UN*






_
Adapted from Ehab Ansari&#8217;s &#8221;The Journey from Pakistan to Harvard MUN 2012&#8243; (Best Delegate | Model UN Conferences, Strategy, & Resources)_

In a ranking issued on the best international high school teams that participated at North American MUN conferences, The Lyceum School has featured in the Top 10 ranking, being the only team from Pakistan to do so. The team participated at Harvard&#8217;s MUN conference in Boston in January and won 9 awards out of 16 students. The ranking was diverse, taking in teams from as far apart places as Venezuela and the United Kingdom.

How many knew that LUMS, a university in Lahore, has won the Best Small Delegation award for 5 consecutive years at Harvard WorldMUN (last year, they narrowly lost to Yale)? Or that out of the 40 university students from Pakistan that participated at WorldMUN last year, eleven bagged the Outstanding Diplomacy award? In a similar vein, high school students have also done remarkably at Model UN, against all odds. Thus begins the story of a Pakistani high school delegation and its journey to HarvardMUN 2012.

At HarvardMUN 2012, The Lyceum School represented France in twelve committees: DISEC, ECOFIN, SOCHUM, SPECPOL and Legal; alongside the European Union, World Trade Organization, World Health Organization, Futuristic General Assembly, the Historical League of Nations, the United Nations Special Summit on Peacekeeping, and the United Nations Security Council.

The Best High School Model UN Teams 2011-2012: Best International Delegations
The Journey from Pakistan to Harvard MUN 2012


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistani cotton scientist declared the world&#8217;s best in 2012*

A Pakistan-based scientist has been honoured by the International Cotton Advisory Committee (ICAC), the body said in a statement released this week.

Dr Yusuf Zafar, who is the director general agriculture and biotechnology at the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission was declared &#8216;Scientist of the Year-2012&#8217; for his pioneering work in the cotton biotechnology sector.

Zafar has over 110 scientific papers (published in national and international journals) to his name. According to ICAC, &#8220;in cotton virology his group covers nearly 90 per cent of the global published literature.&#8221;

The Faisalabad-based scientist played a key role in bringing together the world&#8217;s major cotton groups, including Australia, China, UK and USA, for the purpose of conducting joint research.

Heading the National Institute of Biotechnology and Genetic Engineering in Faisalabad, Zafar and his team have contributed helped produce nearly 100 M. Phil and 30 Ph. D Pakistan-based students, focussing on various aspects of research and development in cotton. He has, meanwhile, remained in the front line to establish Biosafety Protocols, Plant Breeder Rights, Intellectual Property Rights/Patents and ISO certification in Pakistan.
In 2001, the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission awarded him Best Scientist of the Year Award. The President of Pakistan awarded him &#8216;Tamgha-e-Imtiaz (Medal of Distinction) in 2004, the highest recognition for a researcher.

In other honours, Zafar has also won the Rockefeller Foundation and UNESCO Research Awards on Agri-Biotechnology, and is member of the USDA Cochran Fellow on Agriculture Biotechnology.

Apart from leading the Faisalabad institute, he is on the Board of Governors of the International Centre for Genetic Engineering and Biotechnology-ICGEB (Italy), FAO country focal person on agriculture biotechnology and member of the Cotton Policy Committee of the government.

The &#8216;Scientist of the year -2012&#8217; award was announced by ICAC late Wednesday. ICAC is an intergovernmental body with 54 members and provides services to Common Funds for Commodity (CFC), an organisation of UNCTAD-UN family.

Pakistani cotton scientist declared the world

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

*EMAC-Extreme Maneuvers Adventure Club*

From Jet skiing to rock climbing and from paragliding to scuba diving, this place has got all experiences right here in Pakistan 





















Extreme Maneuvers Adventure Club Pakistan | Adventure | Paragliding | Camping | Cliff Diving | Rock Climbing | Caving | Jet Skiing


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Shifa Hospital&#8217;s liver transplant programme hailed *

ISLAMABAD: College of Physicians and Surgeons Pakistan (CPSP) President Prof Zafarullah Chaudhry has commended Shifa International Hospital (SIH) for starting the living donor liver transplant programme for the first time in Pakistan. 

He congratulated the SIH Chief Executive Dr Manzoor H Qazi and the liver transplant team for performing the first ever living donor paediatric liver transplant of a 12-year-old child at the hospital on April 30 followed by another liver transplant of a 47-year-old person on May 1. He said now the people of Pakistan would not have to go abroad for liver transplant as Shifa had introduced a first class liver transplant programme in the country. He was addressing to the participants of a ceremony arranged at the SIH in collaboration with CPSP in connection with Golden Jubilee Celebrations of the CPSP. 

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Citi Pakistan wins &#8216;Best CSR Programme&#8217; award*

KARACHI: Citi Pakistan has been awarded the &#8216;Best Community Programme&#8217; award for its pioneering work in microfinance and vocational training at the International CSR Awards 2012. The bank has been focusing its programmes on microentrepreneurship for vulnerable groups, including helping female entrepreneurs set up businesses. This is evidenced through the Citi Microentrepreneurship Awards (CMA) programme, which has been run in association with the Pakistan Poverty Alleviation Fund (PPAF) for the past eight years through an annual grant provided by the Citi Foundation.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter




----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistani doctor inducted into Medical Hall of Fame*

WASHINGTON: Illustrious Pakistani doctor S Amjad Hussain, has been inducted into the Medical Mission Hall in Toledo, Ohio.

Amjad Hussain is one of 34 individuals from around the world who are now members of the Medical Mission Hall of Fame. The MMHOF was created in 2004 to honor those individuals and organisations who have made significant and substantial contributions to advancing the medical well-being of people throughout the world.

A native of Peshawar, Dr Hussain has participated in medical and teaching missions for more than 40 years. He has traveled to the Dominican Republic, China, Libya, India and Pakistan, where he has taught a legion of medical students and doctors and has donated tons of supplies and equipment. Professor emeritus of thoracic cardiovascular surgery at the University of Toledo, he is a graduate of Khyber Medical College in Peshawar.

The inventor of two surgical devices  the pleuro-peritoneal shunt and a special endotracheal tube to supply oxygen during fiberoptic broncchoscopy in awake patients  he was recognised by the Khyber Medical College with its first lifetime achievement award during its golden jubilee celebration in 2005.

Dr Hussain is the author of seven Urdu and six English books on diverse subjects including religion, culture, history and international relations.

Illustrious Pakistani doctor inducted into Medical Hall of Fame &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Big win for Pakistan at Karl Popper Debates*






It was a big win for Pakistan when their team were declared winners of the first Asian Karl Popper Debate Championship and all three members of the team emerged the top speaker, runner-up and fifth. 

Zainab Shahid, aged 17, leapt out of her seat when Pakistan 2 was declared winner as her teammates Aleena Ali, 17, Murtaza Chaudhry, 18, and their coach Haider Khan cheered. They beat the Nepal 2 team in the grand finals which was held in Pattaya on May 18.

Noel Selegzi, Program Director of OSF Youth Initiatives presented the challenge trophy to teams Pakistan 2 and Nepal 2.

Earlier in his speech, he said: &#8220;You come from a wide range of countries &#8211; a wide spectrum from closed to open. This forum is to prepare you to discuss critical issues in a responsible manner. We see debate as a means to promote open society.

The top 5 speakers had 4 contestants from Pakistan:

1st Aleena Ali (Pakistan 2) 467 points

2nd Yondeen Sherpa (Nepal 2) 466 points

3rd Zainab Shahid (Pakistan 2) 464 points

4th Isha Raut (Pakistan 2) 459 points

5th Murtaza Chaudhry (Pakistan 2) 459 points

Big win for Pakistan at first Asian KPDC | IDEA Asia Youth Forum 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## muse

*



first Asian Karl Popper Debate

Click to expand...

*

This is so gratifying - I would encourage all Pakistanis and Indians, Bangladeshis (always, ALWAYS Pakistanis to me - no offense intended), Lankans and Nepali, and Chinese to read the works of Dr. Sir Karl Popper, a BENEVOLENT scholar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## p(-)0ENiX

Mehwish Khan​28th May 2012​AIESEC lauds Ufones project Pakistan Tum He To Ho​

*Pakistan is a beautiful country and we are confident that the project taken forward by Ufone Pakistan Tum He To Ho is one of the best projects which will neutralize the false negative impression of Pakistan globally.*




This was said by Haider Raza, one of the members of AIESEC International during a press conference held by AIESEC representatives here in Lahore.

AIESEC representatives from foreign countries are currently visiting Pakistan to monitor Ufones project Pakistan Tum He To Ho and as part of the project they conducted a press conference in which they shared their review of the project with the media.

Haider Raza briefed the media about the salient features of the project carried out by Ufone and AIESEC jointly. *He said that the project in mainly initiated to neutralize the negative image of Pakistan.* Haider Raza urged the visiting AIESEC to go through the portal Pakistan Tum He To Ho. *It would help them understand the positive side of Pakistan, he added.* In the next phase, the AIESEC interns would share the available information about Pakistan on the portal to other websites, blogs and networking communities to create global mass awareness that Pakistan was a progressive and forward looking country, he declared.

Christoph Rauch, another member of AIESEC International visiting Pakistan now a days, shared with the media about his perception of Pakistan before visiting and how his thought process changed after spending a couple of months here. *He also pointed out similarities and differences between different cultures and highlighted the importance of exchange programs which gave students an opportunity to visit different countries and learn about their cultures and norms.* All groundwork done by us will be shared with AIESEC members across the globe which will ensure that the Pakistans soft image is portrayed all around, Mr. Rauch maintained.

*Ms. Zsophia Antal, another AIESEC member, while sharing her experience of this project said that this project is really an eye opener for the people. She said that Pakistan is really a beautiful country and the people here are very friendly and peace-loving. To conduct this project with Ufone was a wonderful experience for me and Im pretty hopeful that Pakistan Tum He To Ho will help highlighting the positive side of Pakistan in the international arena.*

Other AIESEC members Heer Ayoub and Aneeqa Khan were also present at the press conference.

**********​
Hopefully, this project will turn out to be successful, & the image of Pakistan presented to the world will improve.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Mera Passion Pakistan - Hum Kisi Se Kam Nahi *

Mera Passion Pakistan - Hum Kisi Se Kam Nahi - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistani prodigy sets world record*

LAHORE: Pakistani student, Shayan Anique Akhtar, has set a world record in Microsoft Professional Certificate programme by achieving 998 marks out of a total of 1000.

His name has been entered in the Guinness Book of World Records for this accomplishment.

Shayan is also scheduled to meet Bill Gates in July this year on a special invitation of the Microsoft founder.

He is also a Microsoft Certified Professional (MCP), Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist (MCTS) and Microsoft Professional Developer (MPD).

MSN Pakistan | Pakistan News | Pakistani prodigy sets world record

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yoku

Lone Shooter said:


> *Pakistani prodigy sets world record*
> 
> LAHORE: Pakistani student, Shayan Anique Akhtar, has set a world record in Microsoft Professional Certificate programme by achieving 998 marks out of a total of 1000.
> 
> His name has been entered in the Guinness Book of World Records for this accomplishment.
> 
> Shayan is also scheduled to meet Bill Gates in July this year on a special invitation of the Microsoft founder.
> 
> He is also a Microsoft Certified Professional (MCP), Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist (MCTS) and Microsoft Professional Developer (MPD).
> 
> MSN Pakistan | Pakistan News | Pakistani prodigy sets world record


It is unfortunate to report that Shayan Akhtar, the self proclaimed world record holder for Youngest Microsoft professional, is a fraud told me officials from Microsoft.

Shayan Akhtar, a student from Okara, recently claimed that he has set a new world record by scoring 998 marks out of total 1,000 in a Microsoft Professional Certificate programme.

Furthermore Shayan had claimed that Bill Gates has invited him for one to one meeting in July 2012.

Microsoft officials from Pakistan as well as United States, who wanted to remain unnamed, confirmed ProPakistani that Shayan is fabricating facts and communication records to gain popularity for reasons not known to them.

Shayan Akhtar was never invited by Bill Gates, commented company officials.

Microsoft officials also maintained that Microsoft doesn&#8217;t keep track of age for its certified professionals anymore. Hence there&#8217;s no point of claiming being youngest or oldest certified professional.

When we asked from Shayan about the same, he said that Microsoft could be lying to ProPakistani, and that he was indeed invited by Bill Gates for which he is visiting US in December 2012. He said he could show us the email invitation as well. (We will update this post, when and if we get the scan of invitation)

He also claimed that his name will appear in next publication of Guinness Book of World Record, for his extraordinary achievement. He was of the view that his certification (in November 2011) was a recent record that is why his name isn&#8217;t appearing in online search for world records on Guinness website.

Shayan&#8217;s father didn&#8217;t take our call.

Microsoft didn&#8217;t comment when we asked if company is considering any legal action against Shayan for the propaganda.

It merits mentioning here that Punjab government was considering to honor Shayan by throwing a ceremony which of course isn&#8217;t happening now.

It maybe recalled that Ammar Afzal, a student from Okara too, was involved in such kind of fraud as well. He had claimed similar kind of records in various certifications, which were later found out to be fake.

Update:

Shayan has tried to fabricate emails, exactly like what Microsoft officials claimed earlier. Just five minutes ago, I received an email from &#8220;Bill and Malinda Gates Foundation&#8221;. Here is what the email reads:

We&#8217;ve just contacted Shayan Anique to confirm his Bill Gates Invitation. He is invited by Mr Gates to visit Microsoft Corporation in November because of the work he had done in the field of Microsoft Technologies like ASP.NET, MVC, .NET FRAMEWORK and WINDOWS PHONE.

He is also a youngest MCPD in Windows Phone and Web Development 4. Although we have sent his world Records Documents for Verification to Guinness. We have also verified his MCP Transcript from Microsoft. It is totally valid.

We will inform you as soon as we receive reply from Guinness.

Your&#8217;s Sincerely,

-
Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation
Main Office
PO Box 23350
Seattle, WA 98102

Interestingly, the header of email suggest that this email was sent to us using a proxy email sender.

Check below screen shot of email header:


----------



## Lone Shooter

yoku said:


> It is unfortunate to report that Shayan Akhtar, the self proclaimed world record holder for Youngest Microsoft professional, is a fraud told me officials from Microsoft.
> 
> Shayan Akhtar, a student from Okara, recently claimed that he has set a new world record by scoring 998 marks out of total 1,000 in a Microsoft Professional Certificate programme.
> 
> Furthermore Shayan had claimed that Bill Gates has invited him for one to one meeting in July 2012.
> 
> Microsoft officials from Pakistan as well as United States, who wanted to remain unnamed, confirmed ProPakistani that Shayan is fabricating facts and communication records to gain popularity for reasons not known to them.
> 
> Shayan Akhtar was never invited by Bill Gates, commented company officials.
> 
> Microsoft officials also maintained that Microsoft doesnt keep track of age for its certified professionals anymore. Hence theres no point of claiming being youngest or oldest certified professional.
> 
> When we asked from Shayan about the same, he said that Microsoft could be lying to ProPakistani, and that he was indeed invited by Bill Gates for which he is visiting US in December 2012. He said he could show us the email invitation as well. (We will update this post, when and if we get the scan of invitation)
> 
> He also claimed that his name will appear in next publication of Guinness Book of World Record, for his extraordinary achievement. He was of the view that his certification (in November 2011) was a recent record that is why his name isnt appearing in online search for world records on Guinness website.
> 
> Shayans father didnt take our call.
> 
> Microsoft didnt comment when we asked if company is considering any legal action against Shayan for the propaganda.
> 
> It merits mentioning here that Punjab government was considering to honor Shayan by throwing a ceremony which of course isnt happening now.
> 
> It maybe recalled that Ammar Afzal, a student from Okara too, was involved in such kind of fraud as well. He had claimed similar kind of records in various certifications, which were later found out to be fake.
> 
> Update:
> 
> Shayan has tried to fabricate emails, exactly like what Microsoft officials claimed earlier. Just five minutes ago, I received an email from Bill and Malinda Gates Foundation. Here is what the email reads:
> 
> Weve just contacted Shayan Anique to confirm his Bill Gates Invitation. He is invited by Mr Gates to visit Microsoft Corporation in November because of the work he had done in the field of Microsoft Technologies like ASP.NET, MVC, .NET FRAMEWORK and WINDOWS PHONE.
> 
> He is also a youngest MCPD in Windows Phone and Web Development 4. Although we have sent his world Records Documents for Verification to Guinness. We have also verified his MCP Transcript from Microsoft. It is totally valid.
> 
> We will inform you as soon as we receive reply from Guinness.
> 
> Yours Sincerely,
> 
> -
> Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation
> Main Office
> PO Box 23350
> Seattle, WA 98102
> 
> Interestingly, the header of email suggest that this email was sent to us using a proxy email sender.
> 
> Check below screen shot of email header:



*Really unfortunate if ture. And if that is the case I am sorry to have posted it in the first place.*


----------



## Lone Shooter

*TCF student wins USA Art Competition*

The TCF Family is proud of young Shahid Wajid Ali who is among the winners of 2012 Space Foundation Student Art Contest. TCF Student Shahid is one of the 36 winners (in different categories) out of more than 1,500 global entries! Because the winners are from all over the world, instead of having a ceremony, the space foundation made a video featuring astronauts who announced names of the young winners.

Based in USA, The Space Foundation, sponsor of the 2012 Space Foundation Student Art Contest, is a global, nonprofit leader in space awareness, educational programs that bring space into the classroom and major industry events, including the National Space Symposium. The winning entries of this competition were displayed in the Ball Aerospace Exhibit Center Pavilion at the Space Foundation's 28th National Space Symposium at The Broadmoor Hotel in Colorado Springs (April 16-19). Furthermore, all the winning entries were also displayed on Space Foundation Student Art Contest, an online museum of exceptional student artwork. 

VI grade student, Shahid goes to TCF Secondary School &#8211; Javaid Ikram campus, Gulshan-e-Zia, Karachi. This school is in his neighbourhood. This area is one of the many urban slums sprawled across Karachi. TCF, as per its mission, has taken its purpose-built campuses to such urban slums so that young ones like Shahid can have easy access to quality education. Thousands of children like him are discovering exciting horizons just in their very own neighborhoods when they enter TCF Campuses encompassing a world of opportunities. It was one such opportunity that took Shahid&#8217;s work and name across the globe.

To financially support his family, he has been working at a small embroidery setup in his street. Since the tender age of nine he has been working there learning the art of threadwork (zari ka kaam) his tender fingers have been bruised hundreds of times in the process of learning this art but Shahid has never given up. 

Complete story at TCF - Story Detail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Tere Bin by Uzair JAswal*

loved it...

Tere Bin - Uzair Jaswal [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## Al Bhatti

Jun 14, 2012 

Pakistanis to have special UAE training

Pakistanis hoping to work in the UAE could soon benefit from specialist training to boost their job prospects.

The Pakistan Embassy wants to provide employers with trained staff in jobs ranging from labouring to low-level management.

"We are looking at ways to work with employers, the Government and other agencies to find out what they require from their employees," said Jamil Ahmed Khan, the Pakistani ambassador.

"This will help Pakistanis looking for work and businesses looking for staff because they will get a workforce that fits their needs."

Mr Khan said the embassy was in the process of putting together the details of the programme.

Mobisher Rabbani, the philanthropist head of the Rabbani Foundation, said: "This kind of pre-departure training the embassy is looking into is common in other countries and is much needed."

The proposals are similar to the system used in the 1970s when specific gaps in the UAE jobs market were filled by skilled workers from Pakistan.

Mr Rabbani and other Pakistani businessmen said the programme should also include education on the type of life workers could expect in the Emirates.

Munir Mahmood, chairman of the Pakistan Professional Forum said people needed to be made aware of issues such as the cost of living, rent, and the realities of shared accommodation.

Pakistanis to have special UAE training - The National

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Gawadar Coast Line*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Aman Foundation enhances beach-rescue services*

KARACHI - A ceremony was held to inaugurate lifeguard services with an aim to provide safety to the 2 million annual beach goers of Karachi. &#8220;Aman-PALS&#8221; lifeguard services are a much needed public service made possible by Aman Foundation and Pakistan Life Saving.

Taking note of the massive impact of life guard services, which brought drowning rates to nil on the beaches of Karachi, AMAN Foundation has decided to become one of the primary organizations to sustain the invaluable lifeguard services for the next 5 years.

The lifeguards are selected by PALS and then trained by the best in the field, courtesy of &#8220;Surf Life Saving&#8221;-New Zealand and &#8220;Surf Life Saving&#8221;-Australia, to turn them into contributing members of their communities and their households. Aman-PALS will not only ensure safety at Karachi beaches but will also sustain and build a thriving social enterprise.

Aman Foundation enhances beach-rescue services | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Lovely voice from sweet land of Sindh - Tahir Mithu*

Pere Pavandi Saan HD, Mithu Tahir, Coke Studio, Season 5, Episode 2 - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Uchiha

Lone Shooter said:


> *Lovely voice from sweet land of Sindh - Tahir Mithu*
> 
> Pere Pavandi Saan HD, Mithu Tahir, Coke Studio, Season 5, Episode 2 - YouTube


was waiting for the full version of this :O


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Gulgee&#8217;s Buzkashi sells for record £61000 at Bonhams*







A stunning image by one of Pakistan&#8217;s foremost modern artists Ismail Gulgee led a strong selection of works by major South Asian artists at Bonhams Annual Summer Sale of Modern and Contemporary South Asian art in New Bond Street, London.

The sale included works by well-known Indian, Pakistani and Sri Lankan artists such as MF Husain, Sadequain, Jamil Naqsh and AR Chughtai, sourced from private collections in Europe and the US.

The auction presented the largest group of works by Pakistani masters to ever come under the hammer at an international auction. Gulgee&#8217;s 1965 work titled Buzkashi &#8211; given a reserve price of £15,000-£25,000 &#8211; which depicts Afghanistan&#8217;s national sport, was one of the highlights of this section, more than doubling its upper estimate to finally go for £61,250. The sale price is a record for an oil-on-canvas work by Pakistani artist and follows the success of previous watercolours by Gulgee that have also sold for record amounts through Bonhams.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Qureshi/Rojer Capture Halle Trophy*

In Halle, top seeds Aisam-Ul-Haq Qureshi and Jean-Julien Rojer captured the Gerry Weber Open title on Sunday, beating Treat Conrad Huey and Scott Lipsky 6-3, 6-4.

The Roland Garros semi-finalists won 80 per cent of their service points and broke Huey and Lipsky once in each set to wrap up the final victory in just under one hour.

&#8220;I knew it was going to be a tough final. I played Huey three times this year and Lipsky twice, so we had a little bit of an idea on what to do. Because they had lost to us, we knew they would come in pumped, so we expected them to play really well,&#8221; Qureshi told ATPWorldTour.com.

&#8220;The whole tournament, the key for us has been to stay positive and use our momentum from Roland Garros. We ended up doing it and I&#8217;m really happy with how we played during the week, dealing with the different situations we were in. Last year, it was very special to win here. But defending a title for the first time in my career is definitely very sweet and I&#8217;d like to thank my partner Jules for making it happen.&#8221;

Tennis - ATP World Tour - Doubles 2012 Sunday - Mirnyi/Nestor Defeat Bryans For Queen's Title

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Jhoom - Ali Zafar*

Interesting tune and great lyrics

Jhoom - (Full Song) - Ali Zafar&#39;s new music album Jhoom - YouTube


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Kalash Valley*


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Neray Aah*

Nicely done guys!!!

Neray Aah HD, Overload and Rachel Viccaji, Coke Studio Pakistan, Season 5, Episode 3 - YouTube


----------



## Al Bhatti

Jun 28, 2012

Pakistan expatriates to be given help hotline in coming weeks

A new hotline for Pakistanis seeking help in the UAE will be launched in the next few weeks, the Pakistan ambassador to the Emirates said yesterday.

Jamil Ahmed Khan made the announcement on the sidelines of a seminar last night aimed to educate more than 50 students on international policies.

He said the hotline should start up in the "coming weeks, rather than months".

He was commenting after a student asked how the embassy was helping the Pakistani community, particularly the large number of labourers and taxi drivers. When he said this was possible and asked for volunteers to help in monitoring phones, three members of the audience said they would help.

The ambassador also called on the students to send as much money as possible back home to help the country out of debt.

Pakistan is close to US$80 billion (Dh294bn) in debt, a figure that has risen from the $63bn figure set two months ago due to inflation, he said.

"My generation had a problem, that we don't do our work properly and [we expect] others to do it," he said. "So for four hours on TV talk shows, we are blaming each other. So instead of blaming, we should see what we can contribute. Three volunteered here for the helpline. This is the future of the country."

He said that if the students each sent $10 to a "sister or a cousin", the money would add up to a billion dollars.

"They get chocolate and are very happy, and Pakistan gets the foreign exchange," he said.

He said anyone sending more than $15,000 in a year would be given a certificate by the embassy and be congratulated. He said their target for this year was to reach $3bn of remittance.

During the seminar, the university students were taught in basic terms about peace treaties and security, the United Nations, Nato, the Peninsula Shield and America's relationship with Israel.

He told them that political oppression led to security problems and conflict, adding that this drove the Arab Spring. He added they were "lucky" that in Pakistan they had freedom of speech.

"Anyone can go on television and say whatever they want to," he said. "This takes the steam out of a person. If a student at university is stopped from expressing themselves, they will explode."

He said he planned more seminars to bring the Pakistani community closer, adding this was the first initiative held in any embassy from around the world.

Pakistan expatriates to be given help hotline in coming weeks - The National


----------



## American Pakistani

Islamabad: A Pakistani student has won silver medal in an international competition about environmental issues held at State University of New York (SUNY) at Oswego.

*Students from forty countries presented 657 projects in the Genius Olympiad where the Shadab Rasool Buriro from Khairpur, Sindh stood second to win silver medal.* 

*Another Pakistani student Abdul Daim from Haripur, Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa, was awarded with honourable mention certificate.* Shadab Rasool and Abdul Diam, both students of Pak-Turk Schools presented their project, &#8220;Removal of Pollutants from Industrial Waste Water by usage of Tea Waste&#8221; in the contest.

They had discovered a unique and economical way to reduce soil contamination which is result of accumulation of man-made toxic substances that has a negative effect of plant and animal life.

Pakistan bagged silver medal in 1st Genius Olympiad held in 2011 while so far Pakistani students have won 124 medals in the international and national competitions speak of their extraordinary talent which result in amazing accomplishments.

The students also had an opportunity to see the other projects; they participated in workshops, symposiums, cultural events, exhibitions and interacted with some of the world&#8217;s brightest young minds, said supervisor of the students Ahmet Efeturk.

Moreover, experts from Harvard, Cornell, Syracuse and SUNY delivered lectures during the mega event on how learning takes place and ways to improve skills.

Both the students will embark upon one week trip to Turkey from tomorrow (June 30) as announced earlier by the administration of the Pak-Turk International Schools and Colleges.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## get straight

saeen cha gye!!!

pak turk schools are doing realy good i guess


----------



## Lone Shooter

Remarkable story

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistani photographer gets IPC award*

New York: The International Photographic Council (IPC), an NGO of the United Nations, has awarded Muzammil Izhar Siddiqui the IPC Distinguished Service Award-2012.

The award was given for Mr Siddiqui&#8217;s services rendered for the promotion of peace in Pakistan and abroad through his photographs at the annual IPC Pro Award ceremony held recently at the UN headquarters in New York.

Having been in this field for nearly 15 years as an amateur, Mr Siddiqui teaches photography at university level and is a guest editor of a Japanese weekly, Pen News. He also organises shows and publishes an Urdu photographic magazine Fotoline.

Pakistani gets IPC award | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Shandur Lake*


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Lok Virsa workshop showcases drudgery of cross-country artisans*

ISLAMABAD: National Institute of Folk and Traditional Heritage (Lok Virsa) is continuing its training programme to create opportunities for skilled artisans and workers. The training is part of a series of workshops with five batches each of the 14-day workshops. 

The first batch focusses on the field of textiles. Master artisans involved in various kinds of textiles from all parts of the country are participating in the workshop.

The programme includes GALS (Gender Action Learning System) package and group management. GALS system is specially devised for those men and women who intend to make their lives better, enhance love, happiness and social justice among their family members. The instructors gave lectures to the artisans, using visual material and charts and the artisans were also involved in various interesting activities. The idea behind these activities is to boost the confidence of the artisans so that they could plan about their lives in a better way and to step forward through gender justice.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Acrylic cage for white tigers*

KARACHI - First time in the history of Pakistan a special acrylic glass cage is being brought to the zoo.Various steps are being taken to develop Karachi Zoo on the modern line and for its further beautification on the directives of Administrator KMC, Muhammad Hussain Syed.In this regard, the acrylic cage is being built in Karachi Zoo to facilitate the visitors to have a closer look at the pair of white lion.It may be noted here that the pair of white lion is expected to arrive to the Karachi Zoo in the mid of July, 2012. The Karachi Zoo will be the first zoo in the history of Pakistan which will bring the white lion.

Acrylic cage for white tigers | The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Larsha Pekhawar Ta*

charming to the extreme level

Larsha Pekhawar Ta HD, Hamayoon Khan, Coke Studio Pakistan, Season 5, Episode 1 - YouTube


----------



## Daywalker

*Maths contest: Pakistan bags silver medal​*


LAHORE, July 16: A Pakistani student won silver medal at the international mathematical Olympiad which continued for about two weeks at an Argentinean town, Mar del Plata, and concluded on Monday.

*He is Syed Waqar Ali Shah, an A-level student of Pak-Turk International School, Karachi, who competed with about 550 students from 96 countries of the world.
*
Pakistan had sent a batch of five students to participate in the international Olympiad held every year. They were selected from thousands of students who had participated in national mathematical Olmpiad held in October last and national science talent contest of HEC. Among them 75 students getting top positions were selected who were given two-week training at Lahore.
Further tests were held selecting 40 followed by 20 and 10 and five at the last test.

It was after such a hard series of tests they were selected for the international contest. The HEC would honour the remaining four students with special awards on their return. They are: Usama Zaid Malik of Elite International School, Islamabad, Azlan Shaukat of Sadiq Public School, Bahawalpur, Ms Huma Sibghat of Hamza Army Public School/College, Rawalpindi, and Dilsher Ahmad of International School of Choueifat, Faisal Town, Lahore. The team was led by Prof Dr Barbu Berceanu, a foreign faculty member of Abdus Salam School of Mathematical Sciences of GCU, Lahore and Dr Ahmad Mahmood Qureshi of FCC University, Lahore.

ASSMA Director-General Dr A.D. Raza Chaudhry, coordinator for training of the national team, said in a statement here on Monday that this year the international contests were extremely hard and tough at all stages including the grand jury. It is, indeed, a great achievement of a Pakistani student to win silver medal competing hundreds of students from 96 countries. The nation must be proud of the achievement, he added.

He congratulated Syed Waqar Ali Shahs teachers, especially his coaches, Dr Babu Berceanu and Dr Mircea Becheanu. He said this international victory had proved that Pakistani students had great talent and could also win gold medal in future. They needed expert coaching and training in mathematics. He said HEC and GCU, Lahore, had commendable efforts to raise the standard of science education, particularly mathematical science by providing the best international faculty to Abdus Salam School of Mathematical Sciences.


Maths contest: Pakistan bags silver medal | DAWN.COM




Keep it up chaps

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Saidpur Village near Islamabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daywalker

*Omar Khan
Consulting Magazines Top 25 Consultants
*
*Omar Khan was born in Egypt, the son of Pakistani diplomats, and has lived in Germany, the United States, Kuwait, Saudi Arabia, the Netherlands, England, Japan, Pakistan, Sri Lanka, Dubai and Singapore. Omar has been rated in the Top 25 Consultants in the World in Consulting Magazines annual award, the first time the honor has been given to someone from a boutique consulting firm. His firm, Sensei International is ranked by LEADERSHIP AND EXCELLENCE Magazine as being among the Top 25 leadership development firms in the world.
*
Khan was a *pioneer in Neuro-linguistic programming, and tapped that background when he founded Sensei International, a global leadership development and consulting firm with 20 people in the U.S., the U.K., Asia Pacific, the Middle East and South Asia*.

*In 1992, Khan created a firm called Training 2000 in Pakistan, fertile ground with enough business and hardly any consulting firms.

He was nominated for the Top 25 award by more than a dozen clients, which include American Express, 3M, Johnson & Johnson, Ritz-Carlton and Uni-lever. 
*

ConsultingMag.com


*The Top 25 Consultants, 2010*

Top 25 Consultants 2010
Are you looking to attend the Top 25 Consultants 2011 Dinner? Register Today!
The annual Top 25 Consultants issue is here, and not a moment too soon. Editors just cant get enough of this issue; or more specifically, reading the nearly 400 nominations we receive for this award each year. Its a wonderful exercise for anyone who has ever doubted the value of the consulting profession. Who wouldnt want to read 400 consulting success stories written by co-workers, colleagues, clients and C-level executives.

*The stories, of course, are inspiring every year. But in 2010, many of them revolved around the trusted advisor concept a bit more than previous years. Crisis brings out the best in consultants, and we had plenty to go around lately. While client budgets were strapped, their need for advisory work was greater than ever.
*
As usual, the profession answered the call. Time and time again, you stepped up to the plate and got the work done, often under difficult conditions when clients demanded more from consultants than ever before. They wanted results, and they wanted them better, faster and often cheaper than ever before. You delivered on all of the above. More than a few consulting firms had to trim staff in 2009, and many of you have worked harder over the last 12 months than at any point in your career.

Industrywide, utilization rates are at record levels, which makes the client satisfaction results all the more impressive. In this special 24-page section, we highlight the best of the best. The Top 25 Consultants of 2010 are recognized for extraordinary efforts in client service and leadership, as well as outstanding achievements in six client industrieshealthcare, energy, public sector, technology, retail and financial services.

And, just for good measure, well honor each award recipient in person at our annual Top 25 Awards Dinner on June 17 at the St. Regis Hotel in New York.
*Top 25 Consultants, 2010*
William Goodyear, Navigant Consulting Hana Ben-Shabat, A.T. Kearney
Niko Canner, Booz & Company Alan Colberg, Bain & Company
Baljit Dail, Aon Consulting Michael Dart, Kurt Salmon Associates
Julie Diehl, Alvarez & Marsal John Drzik, Oliver Wyman Group
Kate Fickle, PRTM Carlos Figueroa, North Highland
Dean Fischer, West Monroe Partners Joel Hoffman, Ingenix Consulting
Chandrashekar Kakal, Infosys Technologies *Omar Khan, Sensei International* 
Tony Madrigale, Capgemini David McCurley, Accenture
Tom McKelvey, Capco Peter Raymond, PricewaterhouseCoopers
Chip Register, Sapient Chantel Sheaks, Buck Consultants
Janmejaya Sinha, The Boston Consulting Group Linda Solomon, Deloitte Consulting
Lori Steele, IBM Dan Tiemann, KPMG
Chris Wright, ZS Associates

ConsultingMag.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Positive Pakistani: Wise beyond his years*

Seventeen-year-old Ghalib Khalil&#8217;s parents always knew that their son was a bit of a philanthropist. &#8220;Every time we saw a beggar on the street, he would force us to give something,&#8221; says his mother, recalling Ghalib&#8217;s childhood. &#8220;He was always curious about why people were weak, sick and poor.&#8221;

While he may not be a household name in Pakistan, he has certainly won accolades in the wider world. The Huffington Post, in partnership with youth service America included him in their list of 25 most powerful and influential young people in the world list for his relief work during the floods. The list was aimed at promoting teenagers and young adults who were having a positive effect on their community &#8212; and if anyone fit that bill, it was Ghalib!

Through his work, Ghalib has put that philosophy into action. He may not have a future plan of action sorted out already, but he knows what his calling is. &#8220;My message to young Pakistanis, and people from around the world, is that they should let go of their differences to rescue the downtrodden and secure the oppressed.&#8221;

Positive Pakistani: Wise beyond his years &#8211; The Express Tribune


After the 2010 floods, Ghalib managed to collect 10 million rupees under the aegis of his newly formed NGO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Lone Shooter said:


> *Saidpur Village near Islamabad*



its not "near" islamabad, its in islamabad, right infront of sector F-6/2.


----------



## Lone Shooter

As per my knowledge its technically outside the domain of CDA even though its in front of F-6/2. But thanks for the input mate, may be you are correct.

Still its our pakistan


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Free Ramazan kitchens set up for poor, commuters *

KARACHI - Despite the skyrocketing prices of basic commodities, the philanthropist have voluntarily set up roadside Iftar stalls to facilitate the passengers and needy citizens in the City.The metropolis is witnessing hundreds of charity-based Iftar stalls along major roads of the city set up by the wealthy people with a view to get the blessings of Almighty Allah during the holy month of Ramadan. Philanthropists, traders&#8217; associations, welfare organisations and wealthy people have set up stalls at every major street and outside the markets of the metropolis.

In posh areas like DHA, elite of the city have set up camps outside their residences to arrange Iftar for the needy people and in many commercial markets, shopkeepers have set up different stalls to provide relief to the people. In different localities of the city, volunteers distribute Iftar food boxes among commuters and passengers riding buses, cars and other vehicles. It is also witnessed that in different areas Iftar camps are set up outside the mosques where people from different walks of the life contribute food to help the needy.

Free Ramazan kitchens set up for poor, commuters | The Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak47



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Very nice thread... A feel good thread on Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Ranikot Fort* 






Ranikot Fort is the world's largest fort with a circumference of approximately 26 km or 16 miles.Since 1993, it has been on the tentative list of UNESCO World Heritage Sites.

Ranikot Fort - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistan's Mariam brings home EA Ph.D*


KARACHI: Mariam Sultana, a lecturer at Federal Urdu University of Arts, Science and Technology (FUUAST) has become the first Pakistani woman who got her doctorate in Extragalactic Astrophysics- an emerging branch of Astrophysics. 

A FUUAST statement here on Tuesday said that Professor Dr Shahid Qureshi at Institute of Space and Planetary Astrophysics (ISPA), University of Karachi supervised her.

HEC foreign faculty Professor Dr. S. Nuritdinov, also guided her in research work.

Her research is based on `Mathematical modeling of formation of ring structures in galaxies at early evolution of Universe'. 

Her work is not only accepted by national institutes but also recognized by Oxford University and University of California, the statement added.

Pakistans Mariam brings home EA Ph.D - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*London Olympics ball proudly &#8220;Made in Pakistan&#8221;*

SIALKOT: The official match ball of the London Olympic Games 2012 is &#8216;Made in Pakistan&#8217;.

The ball, &#8220;Albert&#8221;, is made by Adidas and is available for public purchase on the official London 2012 Olympics online store. Clicking the the &#8216;Details&#8217; tab on the page unveils the &#8216;country of manufacture&#8217; which is listed as Pakistan.

Tom Cleverley, the Manchester United player who unveiled the ball at City of Coventry Stadium speaks about Albert,

_
&#8221;The Albert certainly has a unique name and striking identity. It is like no other ball I&#8217;ve seen before and it is going to really stand out on the pitch. The ball looks youthful and that is what London 2012 is meant to be about.&#8221;_

The Adidas Albert sports a sequence of triangular panels, thermally bonded together for a highly reliable trajectory in flight. A woven carcass and a novel bladder beneath the outer surface of the ball, give Albert increased air retention and minimal water uptake. To enhance the ball control, each panel is covered with a grip texture, supporting boot to ball contact. The extra striking colours on the ball are in line with the London 2012 Olympics colour palette.

Source: Olympic footballs: Proudly made in Sialkot &#8211; The Express Tribune Blog

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Team Pakistan sweeps debating competition in Mexico*






KARACHI: For the three 15-year-old students selected to represent Pakistan in one of the largest high school tournaments in the world, The Karl Popper Debating Championship (KPDC), the first-time visit to Mexico became their time to shine.

Not only did the Pakistani team win the final against the team from South Korea, but all three participants were listed in the top 10 speakers of tournament. The titled was achieved after winning through 6 preliminary rounds, 3 elimination rounds and the grand final.

Karachi Grammar School student Zainab Hameed was named the top speaker of the competition while Azeem Liaquat, student of the Salamat International Campus for Advanced Studies in Lahore, came second. Their compatriot, Ahmed Shujaan from the Aitchison College, was not far behind either and bagged the fifth position among more than 200 participants.

Team Pakistan sweeps debating competition in Mexico &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Team Pakistan sweeps debating competition in Mexico*







KARACHI: For the three 15-year-old students selected to represent Pakistan in one of the largest high school tournaments in the world, The Karl Popper Debating Championship (KPDC), the first-time visit to Mexico became their time to shine.

Not only did the Pakistani team win the final against the team from South Korea, but all three participants were listed in the top 10 speakers of tournament. The titled was achieved after winning through 6 preliminary rounds, 3 elimination rounds and the grand final.

Karachi Grammar School student Zainab Hameed was named the top speaker of the competition while Azeem Liaquat, student of the Salamat International Campus for Advanced Studies in Lahore, came second. Their compatriot, Ahmed Shujaan from the Aitchison College, was not far behind either and bagged the fifth position among more than 200 participants.

Team Pakistan sweeps debating competition in Mexico &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Phoenix89

Lone Shooter said:


> *Naseer & Shahab - Za Pukhtoon Yam *
> 
> fresh and orignal. loved it from the word go
> 
> Naseer & Shahab - Za Pukhtoon Yam (Official Music Video) - YouTube



Very well Shot song, classy...didnt understood it but song is very soothing...i'll recommend this to my frnds....

Nice effort Lone shooter!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

Awesome work mate. Demands to be made into a sticky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

I know you guys will love it:



> Usman Riaz is a 21-year-old whiz at the percussive guitar, a style he learned to play by watching his heroes on YouTube. The TED Fellow plays onstage at TEDGlobal 2012 -- followed by a jawdropping solo from the master of percussive guitar, Preston Reed. And watch these two guitarists take on a very spur-of-the-moment improv.
> 
> Preston Reeds hands have an otherworldly coordination. The fingers, nails, thumbs, and palms of both left and right dance, pluck, strum, and slap his guitar, which bursts with a full sound. Full bio »
> 
> Young guitarist Usman Riaz pulls a rich, swirling sound out of the acoustic guitar.



Usman Riaz and Preston Reed: A young guitarist meets his hero - YouTube

Usman Riaz and Preston Reed: A young guitarist meets his hero | Video on TED.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Lone Shooter said:


> Are we wrong about Pakistan?
> 
> 
> 
> When Peter Oborne first arrived in Pakistan, he expected a 'savage' back water scarred by terrorism. Years later, he describes the Pakistan that is barely documented - and that he came to fall in love with
> 
> It was my first evening in Pakistan. My hosts, a Lahore banker and his charming wife, wanted to show me the sights, so they took me to a restaurant on the roof of a town house in the Old City.
> 
> My food was delicious, the conversation sparky  and from our vantage point we enjoyed a perfect view of the Badshahi Mosque, which was commissioned by the emperor Aurangzeb in 1671.
> 
> It was my first inkling of a problem. I had been dispatched to write a report reflecting the common perception that Pakistan is one of the most backward and savage countries in the world. This attitude has been hard-wired into Western reporting for years and is best summed up by the writing of the iconic journalist Christopher Hitchens. Shortly before he died last December, Hitchens wrote a piece in Vanity Fair that bordered on racism.
> 
> Pakistan, he said, was humourless, paranoid, insecure, eager to take offence and suffering from self-righteousness, self-pity and self-hatred. In summary, asserted Hitchens, Pakistan was one of the vilest and most dangerous regions on Earth.
> 
> Since my first night in that Lahore restaurant I have travelled through most of Pakistan, got to know its cities, its remote rural regions and even parts of the lawless north. Of course there is some truth in Hitchenss brash assertions. Since 2006 alone, more than 14,000 Pakistani civilians have been killed in terrorist attacks. The Pakistan political elite is corrupt, self-serving, hypocritical and cowardly  as Pakistanis themselves are well aware. And a cruel intolerance is entering public discourse, as the appalling murder last year of minorities minister Shahbaz Bhatti after he spoke out for Christians so graphically proves. Parts of the country have become impassable except at risk of kidnap or attack.
> 
> Yet the reality is far more complex. Indeed, the Pakistan that is barely documented in the West  and that I have come to know and love  is a wonderful, warm and fabulously hospitable country. And every writer who (unlike Hitchens), has ventured out of the prism of received opinion and the suffocating five-star hotels, has ended up celebrating rather than denigrating Pakistan.
> 
> A paradox is at work. Pakistan regularly experiences unspeakable tragedy. The most recent suicide bombing, in a busy market in northwestern Pakistan, claimed 32 lives and came only a month after another bomb blast killed at least 35 people in the Khyber tribal district on January 10. But suffering can also release something inside the human spirit. During my extensive travels through this country, I have met people of truly amazing moral stature.
> 
> Take Seema Aziz, 59, whom I met at another Lahore dinner party, and who refuses to conform to the Western stereotype of the downtrodden Pakistani female. Like so many Pakistanis, she married young: her husband worked as a manager at an ICI chemical plant. When her three children reached school age, she found herself with lots of time on her hands. And then something struck her.
> 
> It was the mid-Eighties, a time when Pakistan seemed captivated by Western fashion. All middle-class young people seemed to be playing pop music, drinking Pepsi and wearing jeans. So together with her family, Seema decided to set up a shop selling only locally manufactured fabrics and clothes.
> 
> The business, named Bareeze, did well. Then, in 1988, parts of Pakistan were struck by devastating floods, causing widespread damage and loss of life, including in the village where many of the fabrics sold by Bareeze were made. Seema set out to the flood damaged area to help. Upon arrival, she reached an unexpected conclusion. We saw that the victims would be able to rebuild their homes quite easily but we noticed that there was no school. Without education, we believed that there would be no chance for the villagers, that they would have no future and no hope.
> 
> So Seema set about collecting donations to build a village school. This was the beginning of the Care Foundation, which today educates 155,000 underprivileged children a year in and around Lahore, within 225 schools.
> 
> I have visited some of these establishments and they have superb discipline and wonderful teaching  all of them are co-educational. The contrast with the schools provided by the government, with poorly-motivated teachers and lousy equipment, is stark. One mullah did take exception to the mixed education at one of the local schools, claiming it was contrary to Islamic law. Seema responded by announcing that she would close down the school. The following day, she found herself petitioned by hundreds of parents, pleading with her to keep it open. She complied. Already Care has provided opportunities for millions of girls and boys from poor backgrounds, who have reached adulthood as surgeons, teachers and business people.
> 
> I got the sense that her project, though already huge, was just in its infancy. Seema told me: Our systems are now in place so that we can educate up to one million children a year. With a population of over 170 million, even one million makes a relatively small difference in Pakistan. Nevertheless, the work of Care suggests how easy it would be to transform Pakistan from a relatively backward nation into a south-east Asian powerhouse.
> 
> Certainly, it is a country scarred by cynicism and corruption, where rich men do not hesitate to steal from the poor, and where natural events such as earthquakes and floods can bring about limitless human suffering. But the people show a resilience that is utterly humbling in the face of these disasters.
> 
> In the wake of the floods of 2009 I travelled deep into the Punjab to the village of Bhangar to gauge the extent of the tragedy. Just a few weeks earlier everything had been washed away by eight-feet deep waters. Walking into this ruined village I saw a well-built man, naked to the waist, stirring a gigantic pot. He told me that his name was Khalifa and that he was preparing a rice dinner for the hundred or more survivors of the floods.
> 
> The following morning I came across Khalifa, once again naked to the waist and sweating heavily. Pools of stagnant water lay around. This time he was hard at work with a shovel, hacking out a new path into the village to replace the one that had been washed away.
> 
> A little later that morning I went to the cemetery to witness the burial of a baby girl who had died of a gastric complaint during the night. And there was Khalifa at work, this time as a grave digger.
> 
> Khalifa was a day labourer who was lucky to earn $2 (£1.26) a day at the best of times. To prejudiced Western commentators, he may have appeared a symbol of poverty, bigotry and oppression. In reality, like the courageous volunteers I met working at an ambulance centre in Karachi last year, a city notorious for its gangland violence, he represents the indomitable spirit of the Pakistani people, even when confronted with a scale of adversity that would overpower most people in the West.
> 
> As Ive discovered, this endurance expresses itself in almost every part of life. Consider the Pakistan cricket team which was humiliated beyond endurance after the News of the World revelations about spot-fixing during the England tour of 2010. Yet, with the culprits punished, a new captain, Misbah-ul-Haq has engineered a revival. In January I flew to Dubai to witness his team humiliate England in a three-match series that marked a fairy-tale triumph.
> 
> Beyond that there is the sheer beauty of the country. Contrary to popular opinion, much of Pakistan is perfectly safe to visit so long as elementary precautions are taken, and, where necessary, a reliable local guide secured. I have made many friends here, and they live normal, fulfilled family lives. Indeed there is no reason at all why foreigners should not holiday in some of Pakistans amazing holiday locations, made all the better by the almost complete absence of Western tourists.
> 
> Take Gilgit-Baltistan in the north, where three of the worlds greatest mountain ranges  the Hindu Kush, the Himalayas and the Karakorams  meet. This area, easily accessible by plane from the Pakistani capital of Islamabad, is a paradise for climbers, hikers, fishermen and botanists. K2  the worlds second-highest mountain  is in Gilgit, as are some of the largest glaciers outside the polar regions.
> 
> Go to Shandur, 12,000ft above sea level, which every year hosts a grand polo tournament between the Gilgit and Chitral polo teams in a windswept ground flanked by massive mountain ranges. Or travel south to Mohenjo-Daro and Harappa, cradle of the Indus Valley civilisation which generated the worlds first urban culture, parallel with Egypt and ancient Sumer, approximately 5,000 years ago.
> 
> Of course, some areas of Pakistan are dangerous. A profile of Karachi  Pakistans largest city and commercial capital  in Time magazine earlier this year revealed that more than 1,000 people died in 2011 in street battles fought between heavily armed supporters of the citys main political parties. Karachi is plagued by armed robbery, kidnapping and murder and, in November last year, was ranked 216 out of 221 cities in a personal-safety survey carried out by the financial services firm Mercer.
> 
> But isnt it time we acknowledged our own responsibility for some of this chaos? In recent years, the Nato occupation of Afghanistan has dragged Pakistan towards civil war. Consider this: suicide bombings were unknown in Pakistan before Osama bin Ladens attack on the Twin Towers in September 2001. Immediately afterwards, President Bush rang President Musharraf and threatened to bomb Pakistan into the stone age if Musharraf refused to co-operate in the so-called War on Terror.
> 
> The Pakistani leader complied, but at a terrible cost. Effectively the United States president was asking him to condemn his country to civil war by authorising attacks on Pashtun tribes who were sympathetic to the Afghan Taliban. The consequences did not take long, with the first suicide strike just six weeks later, on October 28.
> 
> Many write of how dangerous Pakistan has become. More remarkable, by far, is how safe it remains, thanks to the strength and good humour of its people. The image of the average Pakistani citizen as a religious fanatic or a terrorist is simply a libel, the result of ignorance and prejudice.
> 
> The prejudice against Pakistan dates back to before 9/11. It is summed up best by the England cricketer Ian Bothams notorious comment that Pakistan is the sort of place every man should send his mother-in-law to, for a month, all expenses paid. Some years after Bothams outburst, the Daily Mirror had the inspired idea of sending Bothams mother-in-law Jan Waller to Pakistan  all expenses paid  to see what she made of the country.
> 
> Unlike her son-in-law, Mrs Waller had the evidence of her eyes before her: The country and its people have absolutely blown me away, said the 68-year-old grandmother.
> 
> After a trip round Lahores old town she said: I could not have imagined seeing some of the sights I have seen today. They were indefinable and left me feeling totally humbled and totally privileged. She concluded: All I would say is: Mothers-in-law of the world, unite and go to Pakistan. Because youll love it. Honestly!
> 
> Mrs Waller is telling the truth. And if you dont believe me, please visit and find out for yourself.
> 
> Are we wrong about Pakistan? - Telegraph




AWESOME!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Articles like this have already debunked the notion of Pakistan being a failed state. There are many western journalists who are now presenting the other side of Pakistan which was over-shadowed by violence in Pakistan. Pakistan media should take it as a challenge to improve Pakistan's image in other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

I demand that PDF make this STICKY. I'm not finished, put it on top of all other sticky threads!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Banjosa Lake near Rawlakot*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Engro Foods wins &#8216;G20 Challenge&#8217; award*

The Group of 20 announced the winners of the G20 Challenge on Inclusive Business Innovation, a global competition managed by International Finance Corporation (IFC), a member of the World Bank Group. Engro Foods Limited of Pakistan was among the winners.

Ambassador Rogelio Granguillhome, Executive Secretary of the Mexican Agency for International Development Co-operation and Chair of the G20 Development Working Group, presented the awards at a ceremony, says a press release here on Wednesday. The world&#8217;s leading economies launched the G20 Challenge to rapidly expand commercially viable businesses that serve the large numbers of low-income people that constitute the base of the global economic pyramid. Its goal is to identify, showcase, and support innovative business models that can be replicated across developing countries.

&#8220;The winners demonstrate that commercially viable companies can also provide economic opportunities for poor people &#8211; along with better access to clean water, electricity, health care, education, housing, phone services, and financial services,&#8221; said Lars Thunell, IFC Executive Vice President and CEO. &#8220;They provide impressive models for others to follow.&#8221;

Engro Foods wins 'G20 Challenge' award | Business Recorder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*True Pakistan Indeed*

True Pakistan.wmv - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Tandoori Boy tops in graduation exam*

LAHORE: Muhammad Mohsin, son of a labourer of Hafizabad, has topped the list by obtaining 688 numbers in Punjab University (PU) graduation (B.A/B.Sc) exam.

Talking to media, Muhammad Mohsin said he is son of a labourer and works at Tandoor to help his father. &#8216;I could not afford college fees due to this I appeared in private exams&#8217;, he said and added &#8216;I want to get masters (M.Sc) but cannot pay the fee&#8217;

He requested Punjab the Punjab government to provide give him scholarship so that he could continue his education.

Parents of Muhammad Mohsin are very happy on this great achievement of their son.

Breadmaker tops in graduation exam - thenews.com.pk





Muhammad found time to study in between working at his father&#8217;s tandoor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Happy Independence Day*

The Pakistanis - YouTube


----------



## BATMAN

Pakistani student proves research in US

KHAIRPUR: Shadab Rasool Abro, a *student of matriculation and a resident of Khairpur*, was given an award as well as a scholarship worth 250,000 dollars by the US State University of New York for presenting his research in the field of Bio Chemical.

The *student of Pak-Turk School*, talking to Geo New said *he had conducted a modern research in the field of Bio Chemical and also worked on a project with an amazing result. Through this project the industrial world can be made virus-free and the industrial effluent recycled, he explained.*

On an invitation from the US State University of News York, Shadab Rasool Abro visited the varsity and performed a successful experiment on the basis of his research. *This won him an award and a scholarship worth 250,000 dollars in the US.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Pakistan&#8217;s higher education miracle






Pakistan has always been a knowledge and talent powerhouse of the Muslim world. It has produced gold-winning Olympians, a Nobel Laureate, an Oscar winner, world class scientists, professionals, authors, poets and artists. Pakistanis have especially excelled in the field of education and learning. Our graduates have ranked among the best in universities and educational institutions around the globe. Abdus Salam was a Pakistani theoretical physicist whose work won him a Nobel Prize in 1979, and according to a recent New York Times article, paved the way for the discovery of the Higgs boson particle, announced on July 4.

Salam is part of a Pakistani tradition of immense talent and educational excellence. On February 2, 1995, Arfa Karim a nine-year-old girl from a small village in Pakistan became a Microsoft Certified Professional (MCP), the youngest in the world, and was invited by Bill Gates to visit Microsoft Headquarters in the US. Today, Pakistan has the 7th largest pool of scientists in the world. It is the 9th largest English-speaking nation in the world. It is the world&#8217;s 9th leading nation in telecom usage and 15th in internet usage.

Lately, the Government of Pakistan has made concerted efforts to raise the quality of higher education infrastructure in the country to international standards. Today, we have the satisfaction of having several world class educational institutions. According to the Quality Standard World University Rankings 2010, there were two Pakistani universities among top 200 Technology Universities of the World. In addition, six Pakistani universities are among the top Asian universities according to the 2012 QS Rankings. These are National University of Science and Technology (108), Karachi University (191), Aga Khan University (201), Lahore University of Management Sciences (251) and Lahore University (251).

Over the past decade, two major revolutions have taken place in Pakistan - one in the Information and Communication Technology and the other in Higher Education. Tele-density in Pakistan has increased to 69 percent. The mobile phone market has grown 22-fold and internet users have grown 138-fold. These revolutions have transformed the knowledge landscape in Pakistan and made knowledge creation, assimilation and dissemination exponentially better. This has gone a long way in providing greater impetus to the progress being made in the higher education sector of the country. Today, Pakistan has 146 universities registered with the Higher Education Commission alone. Apart from these, there are many private universities developed by various bodies and societies. University enrollment in Pakistan tripled from 276,274 in the year 2002 to 803,507. Today, Pakistan produces more than 10,000 computer science graduates every year.

The government of Pakistan has invested heavily in higher education sector. This can be gauged from the fact that some 4,874 PhD scholarships have been awarded for studies domestically. In addition, about 5,000 PhD scholarships have been awarded for study in the best universities in the world. With joint funding from the Higher Education Commission and the USAID, the world&#8217;s largest Fulbright Scholarship program (worth $150 million) is also successfully functioning in Pakistan.

A substantial part of quality education pertains to easy access to sufficient quality and quantity of books, research papers and journals. To achieve this objective, the Higher Education Commission has established its own Digital Library in Pakistan which can compete with the best academic libraries in the world. The Digital Library enables every student in every public sector university across the length and breadth of Pakistan to access 45,000 textbooks research monographs from 220 international publishers as well as 25,000 international research journals free of cost. This has enabled the universities in Pakistan to function in a truly cutting edge fashion.

The provision of such state of the art facilities has resulted in the flowering of a research culture in the academic institutions in Pakistan. As a result, the publication of research papers has expanded manifold in the last few years in Pakistani universities. According to one survey, 4,300 research papers were published by Pakistani scholars in 2008 alone. Needless to say, the trend has grown since then.

The significant advances made by Pakistan have generated praise from international institutions and experts. The United Nations Commission on Science and Technology, having closely monitored these developments in Pakistan in the past years, came to the conclusion that Pakistan&#8217;s performance constituted a &#8220;best-practice&#8221; example for developing countries in building human resources and establishing an innovative, technology-based economy. A USAID report remarked, &#8220;we are impressed with the breadth, scope, and depth of the reforms implemented by the HEC since 2002. No other developing country we know has made such spectacular progress.&#8221; Pakistan also won four international awards for the revolutionary changes in the higher education sector. Nature, the leading science journal noted the progress made by Pakistan in a number of editorials and articles.

The advances made by Pakistan in the areas of education, science and technology have benefited the Arab world for many decades. By developing linkages and synergies for a win-win situation, the Gulf countries have taken advantage of the existence of a large pool of Pakistani professionals and used Pakistan&#8217;s surplus talent to meet the increasing requirements of the booming economies of the Gulf. The result has been a win-win for both Pakistan and the Gulf countries.

With the emphasis in the Gulf on the process of indigenization, another way to take advantage of Pakistan&#8217;s progress would be to send students to Pakistan for higher studies. Pakistan presents unique attractions in this area. Its centuries old linguistic, cultural and historical links make it highly suited to Arab students. Pakistanis love the Arabs and have an especial reverence for Saudi Arabia, the Holy Land. Likewise, Saudi investment and Pakistani expertise can combine to develop world class educational institutions, in Pakistan or the Gulf, which are in high demand in the region. With a booming Gulf economy and Pakistani education sector in top gear, now is the right time to think innovatively and invest in these sectors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

*Pakistani student proves research, wins $250k scholarship in US
*

KHAIRPUR: Shadab Rasool Abro, a student of matriculation and a resident of Khairpur, was given an award as well as a scholarship worth 250,000 dollars by the US State University of New York for presenting his research in the field of Bio Chemical.

The student of Pak-Turk School, talking to Geo New said he had conducted a modern research in the field of Bio Chemical and also worked on a project with an amazing result. Through this project the industrial world can be made virus-free and the industrial effluent recycled, he explained.

On an invitation from the US State University of News York, Shadab Rasool Abro visited the varsity and performed a successful experiment on the basis of his research. This won him an award and a scholarship worth 250,000 dollars in the US.

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren...h-wins-250k-scholarship-us.html#ixzz23c80UmKc


----------



## W.11

Jugal Bandi Live - Nobel Peace Prize Ceremony - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

KARACHI: Board of Management of Pakistan State Oil (PSO) meeting Thursday at Karachi reviewed performance for year ended June 30, 2012, in which it achieved a major milestone by becoming Pakistan&#8217;s first company with revenues exceeding a trillion rupees.

For the year ended June 30, 2012, PSO&#8217;s revenue exceeded Rs1,199 billion as compared to Rs 975 billion in FY11, representing 23 per cent growth.

It announced after tax earnings of Rs9.06 billion in FY12 as compared to Rs14.78 billion in last year.

Profitability was severely impacted by rapid devaluation of Pak rupee along with reduction in inventory gains. These losses absorbed improvement in margins of Furnace Oil and HSD along with recovery of financial income from power sector.

Earnings in FY12 are lower as compared to FY11 due to a deferred tax adjustment made in previous year amounting to Rs2.29 billion which had resulted from reinstatement of rate of turnover tax by tax authorities.

Further, financial cost resulting from accumulation of highest ever receivables continue to constrain both profitability and liquidity of PSO.

In period under review, industry&#8217;s volumes for Black Oil reduced by 8 per cent, whereas, White Oil grew by 4 per cent reflecting increase in PMG consumption of 22 per cent while a decline of 1 per cent was recorded in HSD demand.

In spite of reduction in market size of HSD, PSO has been able to increase its market share from 54.9 per cent to 56 per cent. It also continued its overall domination of market with its share in Black Oil and White Oil segments standing at 78.1 per cent and 55.1 per cent respectively, thereby contributing to an overall market share of 65.4 per cent.

Based on this performance, the company&#8217;s Board declared a final cash dividend of Rs2.5 per share in addition to already paid interim dividend of Rs3 per share.

It was also decided that the company will issue 20 per cent bonus share for year ended June 30, 2012.

Over the past year, PSO introduced latest, technologically advanced and state-of-art anti-counterfeit solution with each retail size pack of lubricants called Secure Code.

An awareness campaign was also launched to raise mass understanding of this unique feature.

Board Members, while expressing confidence in PSO management showed increasing concern over rising balance of receivables which stand at Rs237 billion as on August 9, 2012.

This creates acute financial crunch on company as it struggles to meet its international and local obligations. It was noted this situation is not sustainable and presents a significant risk to PSO&#8217;s ability to ensure availability of product.

PSO management continues to constantly pursue IPPs and government of Pakistan for recovery of its outstanding receivables, says press release of company.
PSO becomes Pakistan&#8217;s first trillion rupee company | DAWN.COM

Khan Kalat&#39;s Son Calls For Collective Efforts to Stabilize Pakistan (14th August 2012) - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistani film &#8220;Lamha&#8221; bags two awards at New York Film Festival*

KARACHI: Pakistani film &#8220;Lamha (Seedlings)&#8221; bagged two awards at the New York City International Film Festival (NYCIFF), which concluded early Friday.

&#8220;Lamha&#8221; won the Best Feature Film award and its leading lady Aamina Sheikh won the Best Actress in Leading Role award in a late-night ceremony at the Angelika Film Centre in New York, NY.
The film was nominated in five other categories, including Best Actor in Leading Role (Mohib Mirza), Best Actor in Supporting Role (Gohar Rasheed), Best Score, Best Original Screenplay (Summer Nicks) and Best Director (Mansoor Mujahid).

Lamha weaves through the life of a young couple Maliha (Sheikh) and Raza (Mirza) and those affected by their deep struggle to reconnect after the loss of their only child in a tragic accident.

The film&#8217;s premiere at the festival, on August 10, was a sold out affair at the Tribeca Cinema.

Pakistani film

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistani skier honoured at British Columbia Hall of Fame*







ISLAMABAD: Pakistani skier Mohammad Abbas has bagged a different distinction at the international level with the British Columbia Sports Hall of Fame putting his handmade wooden skis on display.

Abbas, 26, is Pakistan&#8217;s first skier to represent the green flag in the Winter Olympic Games 2010 by competing in men&#8217;s giant slalom held in Vancouver, Canada where he finished 79th out of 103 skiers.

An official of the Ski Federation of Pakistan (SKP) told Dawn that it was a rare distinction for a Pakistani skier since his childhood gear has been put on display by the British Columbia Sports Hall of Fame.

*The British Columbia Hall of Fame was founded in 1966 by a group of sport minded individuals with an aim to honour British Columbia&#8217;s outstanding athletes, teams and builders of sport.*

*Through the display of Abbas&#8217; gear, the official said the organisers tried to convey to visitors that his story, reflecting his humble origin, is amazing.*

Abbas, representing Pakistan&#8217;s less privileged area of Naltar valley located in Gilgit-Baltistan, had a passion for skiing for which his father carved the first pair of his ski gear out of wood.

The SFP official said that the federation has received an official confirmation in connection with the display of Abbas&#8217; handmade wooden skis.
Coach Farooq said reporters were stunned when he told them during the Winter Olympics that the skier started skiing on wooden skis made by his father.

&#8220;Abbas became top choice after the provincial authorities of British Columbia decided to form a British Columbia Sports Hall of Fame to commemorate the Winter Olympics 2010,&#8221; disclosed Farooq

http://dawn.com/2012/08/17/pakistani-skier-honoured-at-british-columbia-hall-of-fame/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Khaghan Valley*






A ravishing view of the Kaghan Valley, located in the Mansehra District of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province of Pakistan&#8212; Photo by Shameen Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Nauroz Mubarak: In true Karachi Parsi style, new year heralded with charity mela*






KARACHI: 
Teens sporting chain-link bags, fashionable young moms and dapper old men mingled at a mela organised to celebrate Navroz (also spelled Nauroz) at the Beach Luxury Hotel on Saturday evening, exchanging Navroz Mubaraks and loudly calling out to each other.

The sea breeze was thick with the sound of Gujarati, as the Zoroastrian community of Karachi celebrated the New Year. For Shireen, her day started with her sons friends coming over for breakfast, a visit to the agiary or temple, and a lunch featuring a few traditional and auspicious dishes, such as dhun-dar patia. At the mela, the food reflected a mix of generations: homemade sandwiches in Tupperware containers, shawarmas and plates of chaat.

The older Parsi women  with their pearl strands, oversized bags and neon lipsticks  had efficiently managed a number of stalls at the event. The proceeds from the stalls  including a selection of clothing, donated knickknacks, food hampers and games  go to charity.

More than Rs35,000 was raised and will be donated to different educational charities along with the main HJ Behrana Parsi Fire Temple in Saddar, and the Parsi General Hospital.






Nauroz Mubarak: In true Karachi Parsi style, new year heralded with charity mela  The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Seriously Telented *

SAJID & ZEESHAN - Sanity - YouTube


----------



## Phoenix89

*Khairpur student wins prize for using tea to clean wastewater*






KHAIRPUR / KARACHI: 
A hot sweet cup of tea will solve most problems. But it appears that more and more research is proving that tea can help clean water for human consumption.
For one, Shadab Rasool Buriro, a tenth grade student of the Pak-Turk International School in Khairpur, won silver at the GENIUS (Global Environmental Issues-US) Olympiad, for his project: The removal of harmful pollutants from industrial waste water by the use of tea waste. He defended it in front of seven impartial judges at the international competition that was jointly organised by the State University of New York (SUNY) at Oswego and the Terra Science and Education Foundation. Buriro collected used tea, washed it with boiled water till it had lost all its colour, and then dried it. He then made mixtures of substances commonly found in industrial waste, like cadmium, lead, nickel and phenol, and then mixed them with the dried tea. &#8220;After waiting for 60 minutes, I analysed different filtrates obtained by a spectrophotometer and recorded the concentration of each pollutant separately,&#8221; he told The Express Tribune. &#8220;The results proved that used tea waste can remove [pollutants].&#8221;
Buriro&#8217;s project was initially sent to the Pak-Turk School&#8217;s head office in Islamabad, from where it was forwarded to the US. &#8220;I read about the kinds of pollutants that affect our agriculture sector, and decided to work on this particular project,&#8221; he said. &#8220;I was not expecting to get any position as other students were so confident and well-prepared.&#8221;
The Turkish government has recognised Buriro&#8217;s achievement and sponsored him for a 15-day visit to Turkey, where he was officially introduced as the boy who competed against students from 50 countries.
His father, Ghulam Rasool Buriro, is a retired deputy district officer (education), while his mother, Kaneez Panjtan, was the district officer (education) elementary. &#8220;My parents encouraged me. They helped me wherever it was possible for them to,&#8221; he said.
MPA Nusrat Sehar Abbasi of the Pakistan Muslim League-Functional told Sindh Express at an event to honour Buriro that she would bring it up at the next session and recommend his achievement be acknowledged. Buriro is not the only person to have used this particular method to clean water. In the Journal of International Environmental Application & Science published a paper on how used tea waste helped remove phenol from industrial waste water in Kosovo. In 2010, a group of researchers in South Africa developed a high-tech tea bag filter filled with active carbon molecules that can be fitted on top of a bottle to purify water as it is poured on a cup. Closer to home, chemical engineers at the Mehran University of Engineering and technology, Jamshoro published a paper last year in the Sindh University Research Journal on how they used tea waste to remove arsenic from aqueous solutions. They referenced similar work done by four researchers who published their findings in the Iranian Journal of Environmental Health Science & Engineering in 2007.
A cursory search with the terms &#8216;adsorption of heavy metals with tea waste&#8217; on Google Scholar revealed 10 hits per page.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Eye Opener: An Indian-American Visits Pakistan*

Many of us travel for business or leisure. But few ever take a trip that dramatically shatters their entire worldview of a country and a people in one fell swoop. I was lucky enough to have returned from just such a trip: a week-long sojourn in Pakistan.

It was a true eye-opener, and a thoroughly enjoyable one at that. Many of the assumptions and feelings I had held toward the country for nearly 30 years were challenged and exposed as wrong and even ignorant outright.

Yes, I was aware of all the reasons not to go, safety foremost among them. As an American, an Indian, and a Hindu there seemed to be multiple reasons for someone of my background to have concerns about security. Relatives and friends couldnt hide their dismay and genuine fear; a frequent question was why would you want to go? The subtext is that theres nothing to see there thats worth the risk.

The Western and Indian media feed us a steady diet of stories about bomb blasts, gunfights, kidnappings, torture, subjugation of women, dysfunctional government, and scary madrassa schools that are training the next generation of jihadist terrorists. And yes, to many Westerners and especially Indians, Pakistan is the enemy, embodying all that is wrong in the world. Incidents such as the beheading of American journalist Daniel Pearl, 26/11 and the Osama Bin Laden raid in Abottobad have not helped the cause either. Numerous international relations analysts proclaim that Pakistan is the most dangerous place in the world and the border with India is the most dangerous border in the world.



Im not naive enough to argue that these proclamations dont have some elements of truth; through extensive academic work on Pakistans governance, its history, and its nuclear weapons arsenal I know that some problems are real. Rather, I am here to tell you that these aspects are overblown; that this country is about so much more, a whole other and much larger, beautiful, glorious, and uplifting side not given equal time by the media. Ive seen it with my own eyes. And its time that Indians and Americans acknowledge Pakistan for what it really is as a whole- and our ignorance for what that is.

*****************************************************************************************
_For complete article and detailed coverage of his trip visit_ 

Eye Opener: An Indian-American Visits Pakistan « United States  India Monitor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Blogger sets out to change image of Pakistanis*






LAHORE: 
A blogger for the last two years on topics ranging from international relations to social issues, Mehreen Kasana got sick of comments posted on her blog asking whether all Pakistanis were extremists.

&#8220;When it comes to international media and reporting, a stereotype has been established of Pakistanis as people full of hate,&#8221; said the 23-year-old student of FC College, where she studies media and political science. &#8220;People would post on my blog asking whether Pakistanis were really how they were shown in the media.&#8221;

So on August 8, Kasana set out to make a statement against this stereotyping. She advertised heavily on social media, inviting people to contribute to her project by taking a picture of themselves holding a piece of paper with the Pakistan flag on it and a message declaring: &#8220;I am a Pakistani and I refuse to be stereotyped.&#8221;

&#8220;The idea was to encourage Pakistanis to speak out and tell the world that we are a lot more than what people see on the television,&#8221; Kasana said.

Within an hour her appeal for entries, Kasana&#8217;s project &#8216;Pakistanis against Stereotyping&#8216; received close to a hundred photographs. And much to her amazement, she received contributions not just from Pakistanis across the world, but people of other nationalities too.

&#8220;I got mails from people saying even though we are not Pakistanis, we want to send in a picture speaking out against the stereotyping of Pakistanis,&#8221; she said. Pictures were sent by Britons, Americans, Canadians, Afghans, Palestinians and Indians. &#8220;An Indian sent in a picture saying I am an Indian and I am against the stereotyping of Pakistanis,&#8221; she said.

In all, she received over 200 pictures, many carrying serious or sometimes humorous statements condemning stereotyping.

She put up a collage of the entries on her Tumblr blog on August 14. &#8220;A collage is just a fun way to engage with people and make their contributions visible,&#8221; she said.

Not all the response to the project was positive. Several posters criticised it as a waste of time. She shrugs off the criticism. &#8220;You should expect to be criticised for everything,&#8221; she said.

The aim of the project, she said, was to open a dialogue to help better understand Pakistanis and their diversity. She said that &#8220;constant negativity&#8221; results in people believing in lies about themselves and their country. &#8220;We are such a diverse group of people with a rich culture and heritage. How can we be reduced to being just extremists and not raise our voice against it?&#8221;

Blogger sets out to change image of Pakistanis &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Lone Shooter said:


> *Suhaila Muhammadi - An Inspiration for All*
> 
> A young girl from a highly conservative society, Suhaila Muhammadi, has defied all odds by going her own way, realizing her dream, and proving everyone wrong. At 17, Suhaila is a martial arts champ, with 35 gold medals under her (black) belt. Her message: &#8220;there is no field in which a man can venture and a woman can&#8217;t&#8221;. Here&#8217;s her inspiring story.
> 
> 
> Suhaila - an inspiration for all girls - YouTube


 

Salute to this girl!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*12-year-old to participate in Istanbul Chess Olympiad*


LAHORE: Mehak Gul, 12, will leave for Istanbul this Monday as part of the 10-member team which will represent Pakistan in the World Chess Olympiad. 

Gul will be the youngest participant to represent Pakistan in the tournament.

Gul- who has been playing chess since the age of six- recently came in the limelight after securing positions in chess championships at provincial and national levels. A student of the Lahore Garrison School in Township, Gul won school chess championship back in 2010 after which she participated in the Punjab Chess Championship in June this year. She came third in the competition.

Her father and her coach, Mohammad Zahid said he was proud of her daughters talent.

Her performance in all the tournaments has been beyond my expectations, he said while talking to The Express Tribune.

12-year-old to participate in Istanbul Chess Olympiad &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Islamabad cityscape at night*


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Fancy a dip in Mahodand Lake?*






SWAT: 
Scores of nature enthusiasts are thronging the Mahodand Lake from across the country this season. Known for its emerald green water and abundance of fish, the spot remains an attraction for most tourists owing to its beauty and serenity.

Located some 40 kilometres from Kalam valley, the lake is surrounded by lush landscape. One has to travel a dirt track passing through roaring waterfalls, vast green meadows and flickering small lakes to reach it.

Words really cant describe the scene. There are many waterfalls, tall cedar trees and exotic scent of wild flowers, the combination of which leaves imprints on the mind and the heart, Mrs Rehman, a tourist from Lahore said while talking to The Express Tribune.

Before the summer, the lake was not accessible for common vehicles and only jeeps with four-wheel drive could get through the stony-slopes, due to which very tourists managed to get past.

Last time, we had to hire a jeep to get here. The road was not only difficult but also dangerous in some parts. I hope the government would work on its uplift, Mohammad Iqbal, a tourist from Mingora told The Express Tribune.

Though the road is not paved, but its good enough for adventure lovers like us. The view and the atmosphere are really amazing, said Anwaar Ahmad who had come with his family from Peshawar.

A complete tent city was set up to facilitate the tourists. Many small groups and families were busy enjoying the lush green valley. Some were sitting, some lying, some were busy cooking and others eating. Some were riding horses while others enjoyed boat rides in the lake.

Shazia, another tourist from Peshawar, who was enjoying the emerald green field along the lake said, Each view is unique and beautiful. I would love to visit here over and over. But there is certainly need of development and advertisement so that more people could come here since many dont even know about it. While commenting on the calm aura of the valley, she said, Initially, I was skeptical of coming here but Im glad that I did.

The children seemed to be engrossed in a world of their own as they splashed water on each other I love mountains and rain. We have come here especially to eat fish. I will ask my friends to come here and enjoy the beautiful weather, Faiqa Malik, a third grader said with a smile.

Fancy a dip in Mahodand Lake? &#8211; The Express Tribune

View more pictures of Mahodand Lake here.
Serenity at Mahodand Lake &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Awesome! Lovely!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*ICC rankings: Saeed Ajmal - number one ODI bowler*







Pakistan off-spinner Saeed Ajmal has moved to the number slot in the International Cricket Councils rankings for One-Day International (ODI) bowlers.

The 34-year-old, who had surpassed the 100-wicket mark in the opening ODI against Australia in Sharjah, scored 759 points in the ICC ratings.

He was earlier quoted saying, All I want is to become the number one bowler in all formats. My aim is to give 100% in my performance and help the team win. I dont want anything else.

The prolific spinner has 120 international wickets to his name between the period August 4, 2011 and August 6, 2012, which is the most by any bowler.

Ajmal also has 72 Test wickets, again the most by any bowler.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/432409/icc-rankings-saeed-ajmal-number-one-odi-bowler/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Two Pakistani women feature on 'foreign policy leaders' list *






KARACHI: Two Pakistani women have been featured on Top 99 under 33 Foreign Policy Leaders, list compiled by the The Diplomatic Courier (TDC).

The Washington DC-based global news and international affairs analysis magazine curates an annual list as part of an international project that captures the impact of 99 leaders under the age of 33. Profiles are included from across the globe.

The Pakistanis who have been featured in this years list include Hina Mushtaq - an Atlas Corps Fellow from Pakistan serving at Public Health Institute in California and Kalsoom Lakhani  founder and CEO of Invest2Innovate (i2i) were two of the 99 young leaders selected by their peers in recognition of their impact on their respective communities.

According to her profile for TDC, Mushtaq has worked as a consultant at the ITU-UN Headquarters in Geneva and for USAID-funded projects. She believes that innovative use of technology will reshape foreign policy by bringing about differences in peoples lives beyond their economic and social barriers, the profile stated. She was listed under the subcategory of innovator, which the magazine described as a person who designs new solutions to a critical global challenge.

Lakhani is heading an organisation that supports early-stage social enterprises and strengthens access to capital in Pakistan. She is the founder of a blog named Chup and has also written for Next Billion, Foreign Policy, the Washington Post and the Huffington Post.

She was listed under the subcategory of shaper, which the magazine described as a person who changes the public discourse on an aspect of foreign policy or raises awareness on a critical issue.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/432637/two-pakistani-women-featured-on-foreign-policy-leaders-list/


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Salon of Hope*

http://youtu.be/wtJQ5GJohp8

In a country like Pakistan, where adequate provision of facilities for the physically impaired is a huge concern, Nighat Riaz is a shining example of hope and perseverance. A successful entrepreneur and a mother of three, Riaz lost her hearing and speaking ability at the age of one, when her eardrum exploded. However, this did not deter her mother from providing her daughter with quality education, allowing her to pursue her childhood dream of becoming a beautician and representing Pakistan internationally as a black belt in Karate.

*&#8220;True humanity demands that we embrace those who are less fortunate than us and enable them to shine&#8221;* _Says Mrs Riaz to all mothers like herself, who are raising a child with disability _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistan take series after Super Over*

Seldom has the fickleness of Twenty20 been more evident. Pakistan claimed the series against Australia, but did so in circumstances as far removed from the hiding dealt out in the first match as could be imagined. Mohammad Hafeez's team celebrated their victory in the minutes after midnight in Dubai, yet George Bailey's Australians could also take solace from a much-improved display.


----------



## Lone Shooter

*OGDC discovers oil, gas reserves*

ISLAMABAD: The state-run Oil and Gas Development Company Limited (OGDC) on Wednesday announced discovery of new reserves in Karak district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, which would boost its daily oil output by about 8 per cent. 

A company spokesman said the Nashpa-3 well located in Karak district initially produced 3,165 barrels per day (bpd) of oil and about 15 million cubic feet per day (mmcfd) of gas, boosting the total production in the Nashpa region to about 11,165bpd of oil and 43mmcfd of gas. The total oil production of the company would now increase to about 44,610bpd or 64 per cent of the countrys total oil output while gas output would go up to approximately 1,030mmcfd.

The countrys total oil production has increased to about 72,500bpd against the total consumption of about 300,000bpd.

The OGDC spokesman said all the employees of the company would be paid a one-month basic pay as bonus on the discovery of the reserves.

The structure of Nashpa-3 well was delineated, evaluated, drilled and tested utilising indigenous expertise, he said. The oil produced from the well would initially be put into the system through bowzers (oil tankers) because building a pipeline would take some time.

The actual flow potential of the well will be established later.

OGDC discovers oil, gas reserves | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Lone Shooter said:


> *Salon of Hope*
> 
> Salon of hope - YouTube
> 
> In a country like Pakistan, where adequate provision of facilities for the physically impaired is a huge concern, Nighat Riaz is a shining example of hope and perseverance. A successful entrepreneur and a mother of three, Riaz lost her hearing and speaking ability at the age of one, when her eardrum exploded. However, this did not deter her mother from providing her daughter with quality education, allowing her to pursue her childhood dream of becoming a beautician and representing Pakistan internationally as a black belt in Karate.
> 
> *True humanity demands that we embrace those who are less fortunate than us and enable them to shine* _Says Mrs Riaz to all mothers like herself, who are raising a child with disability _





Awesome!! Salute to both the mom (for accepting and raising her daughter) and daughter (for her success)!!


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Tora Bahraam Khaana by Hamayoon Khan*

Sweet song

Tora Bahraam Khaana HD, Hamayoon Khan, Coke Studio Pakistan, Season 5, Episode 4 - YouTube


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Noori Top: Beauty at its Peak*






For more pics of Noori Top visit here

Noori Top: Beauty at its peak! &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Let&#8217;s Build On &#8211; Sand castle building at its best*

September 9, 2012: The lively people of Karachi displayed their creativity and their love for the sun and sand at the Sea View, Clifton, Karachi, during the second sand castle building contest byLet&#8217;s Build On (LBoN) organised by a group of young, dynamic art aficionados.

Building sand castles is a fun summer activity for people of all ages. Lucky for Karachiites, we are blessed with lovely sandy beache which make an ideal place for recreational activities and family picnics. Despite the many disturbing things Karachiites faces, like bomb blasts, loadshedding, and killer traffic jams, they are known for using every opportunity they can find to have fun, to the fullest!

Some were amateurs; others employed professional techniques and tools. At least 250-300 people were watching the sculptors work their magic with undivided attention.

Muntazir and Nabeel, the two highly motivated brains behind this event, mentioned that this will become a biannual event now. They will soon be starting activities on the beach that will teach children sand sculpting techniques. The young leaders believe that events like this will help raise awareness about keeping the beach clean and encourage healthy and purposeful activities.

In all, I thought that the event was a great, peaceful way of having fun. It served as a positive outlet of self-expression, particularly for the youth of Karachi.

Events like this are an exciting way for families to spend weekend afternoons together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak47

KARACHI: European Parliament Thursday gave a go ahead to the temporary trade incentives for Pakistan, two years after its announcement made with a view to help the country recover from the massive devastation caused by widespread floods in 2010.

Under the above package, Pakistan's total exports to Europe could witness a boost up to 900 million dollars, the economic experts believed.

Moreover, the Europe will enjoy the benefit of importing 75 types of goods duty-free.

This exceptional measure, to apply until the end of 2013, will include fabrics, garments, linen, ethanol and leather.

EU approves trade incentives for Pakistan - geo.tv

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Pak47 said:


> KARACHI: European Parliament Thursday gave a go ahead to the *temporary trade incentives* for Pakistan, two years after its announcement made with a view to help the country recover from the massive devastation caused by widespread floods in 2010.
> 
> Under the above package, *Pakistan's total exports to Europe could witness a boost up to 900 million dollars,* the economic experts believed.
> 
> Moreover, the Europe will enjoy the benefit of importing *75 types of goods duty-free.*
> 
> This exceptional measure, to apply until the end of 2013, will include fabrics, garments, linen, ethanol and leather.
> 
> EU approves trade incentives for Pakistan - geo.tv


So, when Pakistan imports from Europe..will that be duty- free too because the tax laws here are C-R-A-Z-Y!


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Yaar Ko Hum Nay Ja Ba Ja Dekha by Abida Perveen*

Mind blowing

Yaar Ko Hamne Ja Ba Ja Dekha Abida Parveen - YouTube


----------



## Haseebullah

Lone Shooter you have made this thread awesome. Keep the good stuff roolin'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*The honest Dubai taxi driver*

Sept. 13th &#8211; DUBAI: In the 18 months Omar Hayah Ajmal Khan has driven a Dubai taxi, passengers have left many things behind &#8211; from mobile phones to shopping bags.

At the petrol station, while cleaning his cab, he noticed a case tucked behind the driver&#8217;s seat. When he checked to see what was inside, he found 123,700 Saudi Riyals and gold jewellery.

&#8220;I immediately called my company to say a customer had left his bag of valuables in my car and that I was going to the police station to drop it off.&#8221;

Mr Khan took the bag and its contents to Al Qusais Police Station.

&#8220;The officers at the station also seemed surprised by what was inside the briefcase. They told me that they would call me when they located the owner of the bag and I&#8217;d have to return to verify his identity.&#8221;

Less than an hour later, Mr Khan received the call from the station.

He returned to find a very relieved Hatem Awad Al Anassi, a 30-year-old businessman from Saudi Arabia.

Dubai Police were so moved by Mr Khan&#8217;s honesty, they held a ceremony in his honour on Wednesday and presented him with a certificate of appreciation for his honesty and integrity.






http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/the-honest-dubai-taxi-driver-and-the-return-of-the-briefcase

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak47

*Automobile production increases in 1st month of current fiscal year*

ISLAMABAD: Despite challenges of energy shortage, the production of various automobiles witnessed increase during the first month of the current fiscal year as compared to the same month of last year.

The production of jeeps and cars witnessed 2.35 percent in July 2012 as compared to the production of July 2011, according to the data of Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS).

The production of cars and jeeps increased from 10,753 units in July 2011 to 11,006 units during July 2012, the PBS data revealed.

Similarly, the production of Light Commercial Vehicles (LCV's) witnessed surge of 45.33 percent by going up from 1,562 units in July 2011 to 2,270 units in July 2012.

The production of motorcycles increased from 139,056 units in July 2011 to 139,125 units in July 2012, showing an increase of 0.05 percent.

Production of buses increased from 32 units to 36 units, showing an increase of 12.50 percent while the production of tractors increased from 1,735 units to 4,569 units, showing growth of 163.34 units.

However, the production of trucks during the month under review witnessed negative growth of 33.15 percent as its production decreased from 178 units in July 2011 to 119 units in July 2012, according to the data.

It is pertinent to mention here that the overall Large Scale Manufacturing (LSM) witnessed growth of 0.60 percent during the month of July 2012 as compared to the same month of last year.

Among the LSM Sector the indices monitored by Ministry of Industries witnessed increase of 0.26 percent whereas the indices monitored by the provincial Bureaus of Statistics witnessed increase of 0.54 percent.

However, the indices monitored by Oil Companies Advisory Committee witnessed negative growth of 0.21 percent, the PBS data revealed.

Copyright APP (Associated Press of Pakistan), 2012

Automobile production increases in 1st month of current fiscal year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Goan food wins over hearts and wallets at fundraiser*


KARACHI: As Muslims wrapped up the festivities of Eidul Fitr, the Goans of Karachi laid out a spread fit for a king, indeed, Christ the King, at St Patrick&#8217;s Cathedral to raise funds for the renovation of the monument.

The aroma of the spicy beef sorpotel wafted across the stalls as people lined up to get their red chilly packets. &#8220;I prepared it two days ago as sorpotel tastes better two or three days later,&#8221; explained Rose Fernandes as she poured the stew into take-away bags. By the end of the afternoon, her two large pots were scraped empty.

&#8220;Preparing Goan food is time consuming so I&#8217;m glad we got to treat ourselves today,&#8221; said Maria Francesca, another contributor.

The event was organised by the Goinkars Own Academy. &#8220;People from different parishes have come together to raise money for the monument,&#8221; explained the academy&#8217;s representative, Deborah Santamaria.

The simple formula of a bake-sale worked. Other women brought Sanna, Godchey and prawn curry but apart from Goan cuisine, Pakistani food, such as kebabs and biryani, were also in demand. &#8220;Good food makes everyone happy and we tried to make it the best we can,&#8221; remarked Claudette who was selling the brown sweet dish Godchey for Rs40.

As the music blared in the background and youngsters gossiped and cracked jokes, the frequent announcements of apple tart and chicken hotdogs went largely ignore as it was the Goan cuisine that was the star of the day. Sister Margaret from the next door St Joseph&#8217;s Convent was caught with a big bag of food. &#8220;I haven&#8217;t tasted anything yet,&#8221; she swore. &#8220;I am buying the food and will eat it with the other sisters.&#8221;

The festival was inaugurated by Archbishop Joseph Coutts who stressed the importance of communities working together. He said that such events should be organised more frequently to promote unity and bring people together.






Sister Margaret (left) along with others buying food from one of the stalls at the fundraiser organised by the Goinkars Own Academy on Wednesday.

Goan food wins over hearts and wallets at fundraiser &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Students take to streets&#8230; To Clean Up!*






ISLAMABAD: On Sunday morning, students and citizens in several major cities across Pakistan took to the streets. Not to protest, but to clean up.

The idea for &#8216;Project Clean Up for Peace&#8217; came about when 23-year-old Faran Rafi, a resident of Islamabad, posted this message on Twitter on Friday: &#8220;I say when/if these #protests end, we take up the streets and clean up the mess. Show the world that real #Pakistanis say NO to violence.&#8221;

When the tweet and a similar update on his Facebook wall received positive response from his followers and friends, Rafi created a public event on Facebook and started inviting his friends.

In just four hours, 740 people from across Pakistan signed up for the event. As of Saturday evening, that number has gone up to 4,374.

&#8220;The tweet turned into a movement,&#8221; Rafi, who recently graduated from the Lahore University of Management Sciences, told The Express Tribune.

Rafi and his friends have appointed representatives for Islamabad, Lahore and Karachi to coordinate the clean up efforts. They have also used social media to promote the event, both on their Facebook page and through Twitter using the hashtag #ProjectCleanUpForPeace.

&#8220;The basic purpose is to tell the world that Pakistanis can be peaceful and productive as well,&#8221; Rafi said. &#8220;We are going to show our support for our Prophet (PBUH) by following his Sunnah and teachings.&#8221;



http://tribune.com.pk/story/441134/aftermath-students-to-take-to-streets-today--to-clean-up/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistani doctors in Chicago offer free community healthcare*






The Pakistani Descent Physician Society of Illinois (PPS), under the umbrella of the Association of Physicians of Pakistani Descent of North America (APPNA), opened this free health clinic in 2009. APPNA, which has been in operation for 35 years, is headquartered in the Chicago suburb of Westmont, Illinois and has brought together motivated doctors sprinkled throughout the United States to volunteer at free clinics, perform charitable acts, and has also provided assistance in times of dire emergencies when natural disasters hit both the US and Pakistan.

Open on Saturdays due to its nature of being run by volunteer physicians, medical students and community members who have other responsibilities during the week, the clinic caters to about 25 patients on a given day in the four hours it is open. With an increasing demand from the patients, PPS hopes to gain more support to start a mobile clinic and also begin providing services on Wednesdays in the future.

The clinic is open to all and not just the South Asian community of whom approximately 40 per cent are without health insurance. While, almost a fifth of the entire population lives without it and has to rely on government-assisted methods or do without proper healthcare altogether.

PPS, with its network of providers alone is rendering services worth $250 million a year to needy patients. In America, the medical process is complicated and procedures are to be followed strictly. PPS helps, not only with initial consultation, tests and analyses, but also finds specialised care when needed.

This APPNA initiative, led by Dr Imtiaz Arain has transcended to other cities within the country has proven to be a step in the right direction. The clinic runs mainly on support from doctors in the US who have helped Pakistan earn the title of being a generous nation in the country, with their continued dedication and philanthropic efforts. It is time that more people devoted their attention to this issue and reached out to support this cause.

Pakistani doctors in Chicago offer free community healthcare | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Chillin with a capital 'C'*






Once considered the ideal spot to move to after retirement, Islamabads sleepy pace has recently sped up to a more active one. If youre health-conscious, this sterile town that has been the abode of kooky politicians, overworked journalists and self-obsessed development-sector employees is probably the next destination you should be packing your bags for if you need to detox.

Offering activities that are physically challenging, help you find your spiritual centre and also offering some fresh produce straight from the lush khaits of Punjab, Islamabad will leave the high-strung Lahori and over-worked Karachiites pleasantly surprised and possibly rejuvenated! With an array of wellness options to choose from, and a small but hip cultural scene, Islamabad offers a commitment-phobic big city addict the best of both worlds  a wi-fi connection with a view.

So break a sweat while tackling one of its seven hiking trails and while away the evening sipping fresh plum juice at one of the cafés smack in the centre of the city. Here is our guide on how to detox while in Islamabad:

For details visit : http://tribune.com.pk/story/435436/chillin-with-a-capital-c/


----------



## Lone Shooter

Inspiring to say the least ...

How one man spent his 22nd birthday. [VIDEO]


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistan to produce nuclear safety equipment locally*






TAXILLA: 
Having formally received a go-ahead from the country&#8217;s nuclear regulatory body to manufacture class I nuclear safety equipment, Heavy Mechanical Complex (HMC) III Taxilla will take Pakistan into the list of countries certified to produce such equipment indigenously.

HMC III &#8211; the specialised workshop operating under the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) to produce spare parts for nuclear plants and other related equipment &#8211; was issued the licence by the Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority (PNRA) on Tuesday.

&#8220;Pakistan has constantly been under international embargoes. Local production of parts would not only help them keep up the required maintenance of nuclear plants but it would also improve the existing plants,&#8221; said PNRA Chairman Engineer Anwar Habib.

The HMC III will produce equipment related to core nuclear islands that are directly linked to controlling and maintaining multiple activities in a nuclear reactor.

&#8220;It is indeed a happy moment for Pakistan. We will ensure that quality is not compromised in haste or achieving any production target,&#8221; said Habib.

He revealed that HMC-III already possessed the certification to manufacture class II and III nuclear safety equipment which was obtained some six years ago.

However, class I equipment deals with parts like tanks, vessels, cooling systems, steam generators, etc and any compromise over quality at this stage cannot be tolerated, warned the PNRA chairman.

PAEC Chairman Ansar Pervaiz said that Pakistan has not only silenced its critics who raised concerns over the country&#8217;s nuclear plant safety, the local development of parts and equipment has also made the Karachi Nuclear Power Plant (Kanupp) surpass its designed life by 10 years.

Pakistan to produce nuclear safety equipment locally &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Refining extravagance*

The Pakistan Fashion Design Council (PFDC) launched the second season of L&#8217;Oreal Paris Bridal Week 2012 at a local club in Lahore. The event provides a platform to designers and make-up artists to celebrate the best in bridal fashions and emerging make-up trends. A sneak peak of the show where exquisite models twirled in creations by designer Misha Lakhani and Azza on the first day of the show.
















Refining extravagance | DAWN.COM


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Untainted beauty of the land we inherited*






A view of the Himalayas from the Babusar Top. Babusar top is supposedly the highest peak of Kaghan Valley which is at an approximate altitude of 15,000 feet.


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Japanese investor confidence grows in Pakistan*

LAHORE: Several Japanese investors, currently on a visit to Pakistan, have changed their negative perception about the country and its investment climate, said Daisuke Hiratsuka, vice chairman of Japan External Trade Organisation (Jetro).

&#8220;We brought 25 Japanese investors to participate in a Karachi Expo. By the time we reached Islamabad to meet with concern quarters, the delegation had doubled as these 25 investors communicated to their counterparts about the available potential in Pakistan&#8217;s economy,&#8221; Daisuke said.

&#8220;Pakistan has been really implementing the World Trade Organisation (WTO) regime for foreign investment as compared to India, where policies for foreign investment is restricted,&#8221; he said.

Pakistan is also located at a very important place on the world map, heaving good sea ports and land routes, which is an added advantage for foreign investors as they can export their products easily to the other parts of the world from here &#8211; especially easy access to Central Asian States and Europe, Daisuke said.

http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-News-3-137337-Japanese-investors-perception-about-Pakistan-changed


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Anthem-singing youth set new world record*

LAHORE: 
Thousands of Pakistanis sang their way into the Guinness World Records (GWR) on Saturday by singing their national anthem in unison at the Punjab Youth Festival 2012. The festival was held at the National Hockey Stadium in Lahore.

When adjudicators of Guinness World Records, Gareth Deaves and Imran Javed, gave the thumbs up to the Punjab youths&#8217; attempt, the whole stadium roared with applause.

Scores of stewards of the GWR closely observed participants singing the national anthem of Pakistan.

After Punjab enters the country&#8217;s name in the Guinness World Record Book, it will move towards individual events of GWR at the Expo Centre and attempt to achieve the record for largest mosaic and biggest human flag.

According to the Sports Board of Punjab, at least 24,000 students and athletes and 60,000 citizens were invited to sing the national anthem in order to create a new record in the GWR.






Anthem-singing youth set new world record &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## SamranAli

Lone Shooter said:


> *Japanese investor confidence grows in Pakistan*
> 
> LAHORE: Several Japanese investors, currently on a visit to Pakistan, have changed their negative perception about the country and its investment climate, said Daisuke Hiratsuka, vice chairman of Japan External Trade Organisation (Jetro).
> 
> We brought 25 Japanese investors to participate in a Karachi Expo. By the time we reached Islamabad to meet with concern quarters, the delegation had doubled as these 25 investors communicated to their counterparts about the available potential in Pakistans economy, Daisuke said.
> 
> Pakistan has been really implementing the World Trade Organisation (WTO) regime for foreign investment as compared to India, where policies for foreign investment is restricted, he said.
> 
> Pakistan is also located at a very important place on the world map, heaving good sea ports and land routes, which is an added advantage for foreign investors as they can export their products easily to the other parts of the world from here  especially easy access to Central Asian States and Europe, Daisuke said.
> 
> Japanese investors



Really awesome news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistan duo clinches gold in ju-jitsu event *

KARACHI: Pakistan&#8217;s Mohammad Ammar and Abu Huraira clinched a gold medal in the duo-men&#8217;s category at the fourth Asian Ju-Jitsu Championship underway at the Kish Island in Iran.

The duo defeated Kazakhstan in the final fight to clinch first place.

&#8220;We won the same event back in 2009 and it is good to get the gold medal again,&#8221; said Huraira. &#8220;We are proud of our performance here. But considering we had almost cancelled our participation, it is a big achievement. We financed ourselves just to represent the country at this level and it paid off.&#8221;

According to coach and PJF official Shabina Saeed, the participation itself was a task as all of these players arranged the airfare for themselves.

&#8220;It&#8217;s a great achievement considering the circumstances,&#8221; Saeed told The Express Tribune. &#8220;Had we been able to send 12 of our athletes, we are sure we could have won at least seven or eight gold medals there.&#8221;

Pakistan duo clinches gold in ju-jitsu event &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## A.Rafay

*Solar energy awarded to students in Pakistan*
*Solar energy and education combine forces*

Pakistan is now home to a fairly innovative initiative concerning solar energy and education. The government of the Punjab province has announced a new plan to reward students who perform well in school. This new initiative will provide some 300,000 students who have high academic scores with solar panels that are capable of powering a single fan and light in a home. The cost of the program is approximately $46 million.

Punjab government aims to reward good students with solar energy

Like other countries with developing economies, Pakistan has often struggled with problems concerning energy. The country&#8217;s various provinces experience blackouts from time to time and many homeowners simply go without electricity for extended periods of time. The country has been making strides in alleviating this problem through the adoption of alternative energy, but these efforts have been slow and arduous. The Punjab government is keen to help in the adoption of solar energy and help students have a way to contribute to their households by doing well in school.

*Solar panels able to power single fan and light*

Because energy is so important to many, the initiative is expected to provide students with a powerful incentive to do well in school. The solar panels awarded to promising students are only capable of producing enough electricity to power a simple fan and a single light. These solar panels will only have a one-year warranty, suggesting that they may cease operating optimally after that time. Most conventional solar panels boast of 25-year warranties.

*New incentive may create promising education opportunity*

More than providing energy for a household, the small solar panels present a promising opportunity for schools in the Punjab province. Students are unlikely to have an intricate understanding of how solar panels work and the prospects of solar energy. Educators can take this opportunity to teach students about clean energy and the benefits that can be had through its adoption. Such an initiative could prepare students for a future that may be filled with clean technology and alternative energy systems.


----------



## A.Rafay

*One of the best held Guinness events: Deaves*






*LAHORE - Guinness World Record adjudicator Gareth Deaves has praised the organization of Guinness record breaking events during the ongoing Punjab Youth and Sport Festival. *

&#8220;It was a memorable experience to be part of such big gatherings. It were the best ever organized events for Guinness World Records which I have seen as an adjudicator during an event and its credit goes to Punjab Government and Sports Board Punjab,&#8221; he said before his departure to England here on Tuesday. He said it was an amazing feeling to experience that high standard organizational facilities for attempting GWR and he was very much impressed with the handling of all the events, specially the big ones including singing of Pakistan&#8217;s national anthem and formation of the flag.
&#8220;I have attended a number of record breaking events but the way Punjab Government organized the events it showed a lot of discipline and keenness on part of the gatherings on the occasion of making new records,&#8221; he said.
Gareth gave credit to the youth of Punjab for getting Pakistan into GRW by demonstrating higher exhibition of skills and talent and said it was the result of their hard work and commitment which put their country into record book for establishing as many as eleven new marks in different fields.
&#8220;It was a very impressive show on part of Pakistani youth and it is good to see that Pakistani youth created number of records in a very well behaved and disciplined manner,&#8221; said the GWR adjudicator.
&#8220;Punjab youth is full of talent and it was a life time experience to see big gatherings singing national anthem and forming national flag,&#8221; he said
He further added: &#8220;If they keep doing hard work in a similar wan they can do a lot more in future for bringing good name for their country.&#8221;
He said the creation of records has created a new image of Pakistani people who are keen to do wonders in different fields and tasks. Gareth said GWR team is very impressed to see the enthusiasm of the people of Pakistan and he was glad to see the interest of people to attempt create new records for GWR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*&#8216;Thank you, my dear Pakistan&#8217;*

MOST of the times we read and talk all the stuff that is against our sweet homeland. Here, I tell you a true story that is to thank Pakistan.

I was born in a very poor family in 1952 in Mirpurkhas district. My maternal uncles were educated up to the final class (i.e., equal to Class VII).

That inspired my mother to send me to school. At my village, &#8216;Dengan Bhurgri&#8217;, the birthplace of Raees Ghulam Muhammad Khan Bhurgri (the first graduate of Sindh), I studied up to Class VI. The great and selfess teachers taught very well. I studied from Class VI to Class X at Tando Jam Muhammad.

To earn for my studies, I started working when I was in Class V. The first wage was 25 paisa for a half day. It increased to Rs15, Rs50, Rs125 and finally to Rs200 a month in 1975.

Domestic circumstances compelled me to marry at the age of 20. I could not continue my engineering classes after HSC (Pre &#8211; Engineering) because of financial constraints. I did many odd jobs &#8212; at a restaurant, a fruit shop, a paan &#8211; bedi shop, a shoe shop, a cotton factory, a flour mill and at a trading company.

In January 1975 I took a bold step of quitting the job that meant losing Rs200 a month and sought admission in M.A. English literature at the University of Sindh. It all became possible because of Mr Fayaz Ahmad &#8212; my best friend &#8212; who gave me Rs200 a month for two years. His salary was only 350 and he was married too.

I studied 14 hours a day at the university hostel because there was no room for any sluggishness. I did my MA and got second position.

The great Principal, the late Capatin Shukuruddin, and the late Prof. Tariq Mustafa Khan selected me for the post of lecture in English in 1977 on merit.

I taught English at Cadet College, Petaro, for 35 years, and retired as Vice Principal this year.

The boy who earned Rs25 a day in 1962 was receiving Rs133,000 a month in 2012. Now, I am receiving a pension of Rs55,000 a month.

My head bows down to God Almighty, all the time.

Thank you, my dear Pakistan. Thank you, Cadet College, Petaro. Thanks to all those who helped me, especially Mr Fayaz and my late mother.

The moral of the story is: never be without hope, never be discouraged. Just keep working hard with a total faith. Time does not remain the same. Stop talking and writing against Pakistan.

We have, recently, been declared the 16th happiest country in the world while India is 32nd and the US is 105th.

We do have our problems but it is we who have to rise above the self and steer the ship out of the troubled waters to the island of safety, happiness and prosperity. Just keep the faith. Things have changed for the better &#8212; you must try further to make more good changes to make Pakistan great and strong.

PROF. JETHA NAND RAHI
Hyderabad

âThank you, my dear Pakistanâ | DAWN.COM


----------



## VCheng

^^^ Already posted:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/current-events-social-issues/215830-thank-you-my-dear-pakistan.html


----------



## Lone Shooter

Sorry for the repost, missed it completely. still a great story indeed


----------



## VCheng

Lone Shooter said:


> Sorry for the repost, missed it completely. still a great story indeed



It is an inspiring story for sure.


----------



## Lone Shooter

Pakistani Bus in 'The Canadian Museum of Civilization', Ottawa, Canada.


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Female Pakistani Journalist Honored*

Zubeida Mustafa was the first woman to work in Pakistan&#8217;s mainstream media. That was more than 30 years ago. Today, because of Zubeida&#8217;s courage to use her voice, report on other women&#8217;s voices, and argue for hiring policies that would allow women to occupy all positions in the newsroom, life is different for women in Pakistan.

&#8220;I wanted to create space for women and I thought if there were more, it would give them strength,&#8221; says Zubeida.

On Monday night in Los Angeles and last week in New York, Zubeida Mustafa was honored by the International Women&#8217;s Media Foundation and the U.S. media elite with the Courage in Journalism Lifetime Achievement Award.






At the IWMF Courage in Journalism Awards in NYC, L to R: Christiane Amanpour, Asmaa al-Ghoul, Zubeida Mustafa, Khadija Ismayilova, Cynthia McFadden and Martha Raddatz. 

Tabby Biddle: U.S. Media Elite Honor Female Pakistani Journalist for Her Courage


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Mohammad Asif claims World Snooker Championship title*

KARACHI: Pakistans Mohammad Asif defeated Englands Gary Wilson in the final to win the IBSF World Snooker Championship on Sunday in Sofia, Bulgaria.

Asif, who was unbeaten in the tournament, defeated Wilson 10-8.

In a best of nineteen frames match, Asif was leading through most of the final and was 6-3 up at the break. Pakistans number one cueist started off well reaching 3-1 but later made mistakes which Wilson took advantage of to win the the fifth and the sixth frames to level the scores at 3-3.

Wilson made a comeback after the break, levelling the scores at 8-8. At this point in the match, Asif demonstrated brilliant cue control to win the seventeenth and eighteenth frame to clinch the title.

President of the Pakistan Billiards and Snooker Association, Alamgir Sheikh, termed the victory a turning point for snooker in Pakistan.

Asif worked very hard to win this and it is a very big victory, a turning point for the sport in Pakistan. I hope the government takes notice and supports these boys, Sheikh said while speaking to Dawn.com.

Asif was the third Pakistani to reach the final of the world event and the second one to win it. Before him, Mohammad Yousuf won it in 1994 while, in 2003, Saleh Mohammad was defeated by Pankaj Advani of India.

Mohammad Asif claims World Snooker Championship title | DAWN.COM


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistani IT companies win four silver awards*

KARACHI: Pakistani IT companies have bagged four silver awards at the Asia Pacific ICT Awards 2012 in Brunei Darussalam, held on December 5, announced Pakistan Software Houses Association for IT & ITeS (P@SHA) on Thursday.

The Centre for Advanced Research in Engineering (CARE) secured the silver award in the communications category while gKrypt &#8211; a product of Tunacode Private Limited &#8211; got the award in the security category.

Pi-Labs Inc&#8217;s product, Candy Pot and Feed Garfield Gaming Engine, also bagged the silver award in new media and entertainment and NUST and Centre for Advance Research in Engineering &#8211; in a joint submission on &#8220;Early Detection of Diabetic Retinopathy without Invasive Die Injection&#8221; &#8211; got the award in the research and development category.

Pi-Labs is a startup based out of Karachi. They develop apps for iOS, Android and Windows Phone8. Their app Candy Pot has consistently remained among the top five apps in five app stores worldwide

Tunacode is also a startup that came out of National University of Science and Technology (NUST), Islam*abad. They develop security software. A bunch of their applications are being used by American companies and are highly rated in encryption technology.

P@SHA&#8217;s delegation was smaller than previous years as only six technology products competed for the awards, the statement said.

APICTA judges from 16 economies evaluated the categories in which Pakistan participated. The judges, according to P@SHA, praised the consistently high standard of technology products Pakistan has presented year after year.

This year, the Pakistani team benchmarked its products against 153 products from the region. Over the years, the event has become a platform for the best technology companies of the region to meet and form potential partnerships with each other.

Pakistani IT companies win four silver awards &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Lone Shooter

*A lesson in life: Volunteering at the SIUT*






&#8220;Those of us who are in this world to educate &#8212; to care for &#8212; young children have a special calling: a calling that has very little to do with the collection of expensive possessions but has a lot to do with the worth inside of heads and hearts. In fact, that&#8217;s our domain: the heads and hearts of the next generation, the thoughts and feelings of the future.&#8221; &#8212; FRED M ROGERS

It would be perfectly believable if Dr Adeeb Rizvi had himself said these words, for he is indeed striving, and successfully accomplishing, exactly that. The renowned kidney specialist and founder of the Sindh Institute of Urology and Transplant (SIUT), has committed himself to not only treating kidney and liver patients for free, but to in fact create a generation of compassionate and socially responsible young men and women through a vigorous student volunteer programme that he conducts at his hospital.

How successful is he in achieving this lofty goal? Well, take for example Mohammad Ali, who was in the first batch of this programme six years ago and has since then been promoted to the position of &#8216;Captain,&#8217; supervising new volunteers.

&#8220;Simply getting up early in the morning felt like a task on the first day of work at SIUT. Cleaning bathrooms and sweeping floors was awful, and I really wasn&#8217;t fond of kids,&#8221; he says, admitting that he was least bothered by anyone&#8217;s troubles as long as they did not affect him or his loved ones. &#8220;Now after six years, I ask for more work, decorate the Paediatrics Ward and don&#8217;t even hesitate to change the nappies of minor patients.&#8221;

The student volunteer programme was initiated in 2006, and so far 3,000 students in 150 batches have completed the course. Volunteers, divided into groups of ten and supervised by &#8216;captains&#8217; and &#8216;co-captains&#8217; (former volunteers who have become regulars), are required to buy lab coats that allow them entry into wards, operation theatres, dialysis rooms and out-patient departments. Serving in various wards and cleaning is mandatory.

Volunteers are given an orientation on Nursing, Gastroenterology, General Infection, Cardiology, Patient Care, Radiology and diabetes by senior doctors, who even let them observe kidney transplant surgeries and offer Q&A sessions. Recently, the syllabus was updated to include information about the organ donation law in Pakistan and bioethics. Altogether, it&#8217;s 30 hours of lectures and activities spread over five days.
The programme not only has humanitarian value, it also imparts practical training to school children and educates them about medical issues and procedures in a way that other hospitals offering volunteer programmes do not. &#8220;We have designed a course in which they learn [how to extend] moral help, learn how to coordinate between doctors and patients and also learn first aid,&#8221; says Kishwer apa, as she is affectionately called at the SIUT, an organisation she has been associated with since 1972. For her, watching often spoiled students transform into caring individuals is proof of a job well done.

Take the example of one volunteer who says, &#8220;According to my friends and mother, I was an extremely impatient and rude person. I never thought of cleaning even my own room, and for me poverty was associated with our house maids and servants only. But here I weep every day and can&#8217;t stop my tears from coming when I see such helpless people who don&#8217;t have money, health or, most importantly, love in their lives.&#8221;

Then there&#8217;s the grandmother who thought her grandson had things too easy in life and had never learned responsibility. Until he volunteered at the SIUT, that is. Now, she says, &#8220;he gives me medicines regularly and often checks on me during the night. He polishes his shoes himself and doesn&#8217;t allow our servants to do his errands for him.&#8221;

Principal Minhas is also all praise for the positive changes she has seen in her own students. &#8220;A group of students used to regularly terrify and play tricks on the school gatekeeper. But once they were back from their volunteer programme, they starting giving him relief during home time by taking over his position at the school gate and monitoring the kids. That way, the guard is be able to say his prayers and eat.&#8221;

_________________________________________________________________________________________

For complete article 
A lesson in life: Volunteering at the SIUT &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Salute*

Just came accross on the net....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Parkour in Karachi*

The word AMAZING would be an understatement!!! Do watch the video

Parkour in Karachi on Vimeo

Vernin U&#8217;Chong started jumping around at home at an early age &#8211; around when he was six or seven. It was only when he watched a documentary on parkour and free running later in life did he realize that what he was doing was an actual sport. After a little research he took his passion to a whole different level. He is the one of the pioneers of parkour and free running in Pakistan and has inspired many youth into the sport. Vernin is also a professional athlete and has taken part in many national and provincial games. In the recent Sindh games in 2012, Vernin took the gold medals in the 100, 200 and 4×100 relay races.

Meanwhile his brother, Neil U&#8217;Chong, who also practices parkour, has also been break dancing in Pakistan for many years now and has been teaching it to children from his community for around half a decade. He now teaches at the Body Beat Recreational Centre and trains various people in break dance. Neil is also a graffiti artist, who practices the mantra that it&#8217;s not vandalism if someone wants it to be done on their property. He has been appointed to do graffiti for various television commercials and also promotes the activity if it is done legally.

For those who are new to this urban sport, parkour was developed in the 1990&#8217;s by David Belle in France. The sport is a training discipline that has been developed out of military obstacle training courses. The point is to move from point A to point B, overcoming all obstacles in between. It is a non-competitive sport and all one needs is a good pair of sneakers and the city is your playground.

Parkour in Karachi | Entertainment | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistan sweep skiing competition in Korea*






ISLAMABAD: Pakistani skiers clinched two top positions at a skiing competition called Dream Programme &#8211; 2013 held in Gangwon Province, the Republic of Korea, said a press release on Monday.

President Ski Federation of Pakistan (SFP) Air Marshal Farhat Hussain Khan congratulated Noor Muhammad and Shah Hussain of Naltar Ski School who won the gold and silver medals respectively at the event. He hoped that the success would significantly boost the SFP&#8217;s ventures in national and international ski events.

The winning skiers also met with the Korean Ambassador to Pakistan Choong-joo Choi who appreciated the performances of the budding players.

The Dream Programme was initiated by Gangwon Province in 2004 to promote winter sports in countries where winter sports facilities were not fully developed. Pakistan joined the programme in 2011.

This year, around 150 participants from 40 countries took part in the training after which athletes were divided into groups and competitions were held among them.

Pakistan sweep skiing competition in Korea &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Snowfall in Murree*


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Sharmeen Obaid-Chinoy makes us proud again!*






Academy Award winning filmmaker Sharmeen Obaid-Chinoy was presented the &#8216;Crystal award&#8217; by Hilde Schwab at the World Economic Forum meeting for her efforts in promoting human rights and women&#8217;s issues through film. The award was given at the official Crystal Award ceremony held at the World Economic Forum Congress Centre, Congress Hall in Davos, Switzerland.

The World Economic Forum introduced the Crystal Award to honour personalities who are highly regarded as both cultural Leaders and global citizens committed to improving the state of the world in 1995.The award pays tribute to the decisive role that culture and art play in the creation of global understanding and peace and is presented every year at the Annual Meeting of the World Economic Forum.

Alongside Sharmeen Obaid-Chinoy, the session awarded Charlize Theron, actress and founder of the Charlize Theron Africa Outreach Project and Vik Muniz, artist and member Global Agenda Council, on the Role of the Arts in Society. The ceremony was chaired by Hilde Schwab, Chairperson and Co-Founder, Schwab Foundation for Social Entrepreneurship. Past winners include A R Rahman, Amitabh Bachan, Muhammad Ali, Yvonne Chaka Chaka and Richard Gere.

Sharmeen Obaid-Chinoy makes us proud again! « Style On Paper


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Scuba diving off the coast of Karachi*

Scuba diving off the coast of Karachi on Vimeo

Meet Yousuf Ali of the Karachi Scuba Diving Centre (KSDC) and his daughter Rosheen &#8211; both teach people how to scuba dive and snorkel in Karachi. A breezy hour-long drive from the city and on towards the Mubarak Village is where the duo take Karachi&#8217;s adventure seeking crowds.

From Mubarak Village, people are taken to Charna Island on a boat, where they can experience diving, snorkeling and exploring the extensive marine life the Arabian Sea has to offer. However, as Ali explains in the video, the operations of an oil refinery are about to start in the area, which might just destroy this marine haven.

The KSDC has been in existence for the last 30 years, they promote environmental protection of all kind, especially underwater protection, and take groups for reef cleaning and conservation of the extensive coral reef life down below.

Recently Ali has worked with the WWF to catalog the different kinds of species the sea has to offer &#8211; they have compared the species cariation off the coast of sandy beaches versus rocky beaches in the country as well.

View the video to see exclusive footage of the various fish species, corals, plants and other marine life and hear the stories of beginners, amateur and veteran divers of the city.

Scuba diving off the coast of Karachi | Pakistan | DAWN.COM


----------



## jaibi

Amazing and optomistic read. I hope we have critics of Pakistan come here and read this too though I fear they'd tie this to another sinister plot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Quetta Youth Festival*







The First Quetta Youth Festival 2012 (facebook Page) held recently appears to have been a great success, organised by Organization for Development of Youth. ODY aims to provide exposure to the youth of Balochistan and to change their perception that everyone outside Balochistan is an enemy or has no interest. Talha Masood (@TalhaMazud), a very young, passionate man, is one of the key team members behind ODY, writes Ali Rahman from Karachi, a friend and mentor of Talhas who emailed me about this event recently.






Ali Rahman writes: My objective is simple. We spent too much time cribbing and complaining and while doing so, forget the small great happenings. Though this was not small by any definition.

PTV has interviewed Talha, adds Ali, but we need to somehow create a lot of noise on this great event. Looking at the videos really changed my perception of the youth of Balochistan. Such brilliant young men and women, sitting together for a cause, enjoying, eating, singing, dancing and spreading the message of love. Do share this with anyone who can help give exposure as well. I have only one objective and that is, the passion that Talha and his team has, must be highlighted and celebrated in order to give this team more and more confidence to do a lot more good. More power to all these young people.

Quetta Youth Festival 2012: Winds of change? « Journeys to democracy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*TCF wins prestigious international award*






KARACHI: The Citizens Foundation (TCF), Pakistan has won the prestigious Skoll Award, according to a statement on Friday.
The Skoll Foundation announced the winners of its 2013 Skoll Awards for Social Entrepreneurship (SASEs) on Thursday, it said. Chosen from hundreds of applicants, the award recognises a highly selective group of the world&#8217;s most promising social entrepreneurs.

While Skoll&#8217;s new awardees focus on different issues, they share what Skoll believes is key to accelerating large-scale change: an entrepreneurial approach, a proven innovation with demonstrated impact that can be scaled, focus on a pressing issue that is at an inflection point, and an ability to catalyse systems change, according to the statement.

Some of the previous international winners of Skoll Award include Pratham, Teach for All, INJAZ Al-Arab, Barefoot College and Kashf Foundation.

TCF is an internationally acclaimed, not-for-profit organisation, which was set up in 1995 by a group of Pakistani citizens. It is now one of the country&#8217;s leading organisations in the field of formal education for less privileged children.

TCF wins prestigious international award

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Kashf Foundation*






Through a chance meeting with Muhammad Yunus, Roshaneh Zafar was inspired to quit her job and establish the Kashf Foundation. Believing that the Grameen model could help empower women both economically and socially, Roshaneh ignored warnings that a microfinance program focusing on women would not work in Pakistan. Ten years later, she has proved her critics wrong. Starting with her own family&#8217;s funds, her personal car and a volunteer workforce of five women, Roshaneh drove her colleagues to distant villages to start microfinance centers. Beginning with 15 clients in 1996, Kashf now boasts approximately 500,000 families.

*IMPACT AS OF JAN. 2013:*
&#8226;Kashf has disbursed $265 million.
&#8226;The organization now provides training, financial literacy and employment as well as loans.
&#8226;Economic Impact: 32% of Kashf&#8217;s clients have moved above the poverty line; households can spend 13% more on education and 22% more on health care. 85% of clients have increased monthly income by 30% annually ($27).
&#8226;Social Impact: 82% of clients mentioned gains in self confidence and self esteem thanks to the ability to plan for the future and reduced dependency on others; 40% say they had fewer domestic fights, 54% say their husbands respect them more, and 42% see a new future for their daughters.
&#8226;Financial Viability of Institution: Kashf is the first microfinance (MFI) to achieve financial sustainability in Pakistan; it&#8217;s the third largest MFI in the country, with current reach of 500,000 clients through a network of 157 branches. Forbes named Kashf a Top 50 Global Microfinance Institution in 2007 and it was also ranked 22nd among the top 100 MFIs of the World by Mix Market. Kashf has covered over 600,000 lives (the client and her spouse) through its life insurance product, which it pioneered with a local insurance company in 2000

http://www.skollfoundation.org/entrepreneur/roshaneh-zafar/


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Girls ROCK at Rock Climbing*

Pakistan Scales Mountains of Success - Video Dailymotion (Video Link)






Alongwith many stigmas and misconceptions associated with Pakistan, a major misconception is regarding equal rights and equal opportunities for women. However, the youth of Pakistan is radically changing this concept paving paths for a brighter future of Pakistan. Nazia Parveen is an example of this effort. Not only she has participated in many sports, but has proved her mettle in all of them. Beating many of her counterparts that include men as well Nazia Parveen has proved that women are not a weaker gender anymore; they can participate in all walks of life and can prove their excellence just like men.
Nazia Parveen a Defense and Diplomatic Studies graduate is one of the Pakistan&#8217;s best rock climbers. She has participated in competitions at all levels and is winner of All Pakistan Rock Climbing Competition. At a young age of 23, Nazia Parveen is performing the role of club instructor as well where she in light of her experience, talent and understanding guides the newcomers. Apart from this she actively participates in paragliding that is globally looked up to as one of the most adventurous sport, and holds paragliding elementary pilot certificate too.



Nazia Parveen hails from Bajaur agency, FATA that is one of the most conservative regions in Pakistan. However, her struggle and success shows that you can have anything you want if you want it truly. Nazia&#8217;s success not only speaks for her dedication, but also shows the brighter side of Pakistan. Nazia Parveen is a depiction of empowered youth and empowered women of today. She is the face of inspiring youth of Pakistan that is full of high spirits and is determined to represent the real Pakistan globally.






Nazia Parveen and other talented youth of Pakistan can be used as Pakistan&#8217;s brand ambassadors that will represent Pakistan on international forums in all their respective fields. Though, the society is still male dominated, but the fact that parents and families now support their daughters and encourage them to participate in all walks of life proves that Pakistan is full of talent and that the future is bright for Pakistan. Nazia Parveen is a symbol of positive Pakistan who is fostering on equal opportunities for all.


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Snow adventure: In Malam Jabba, jeep rally thrills racers and tourists alike*






SWAT: 
The Malam Jabba snow jeep rally kicked off on the zigzag mountain track on Saturday, in the ski resort, about an hour&#8217;s drive from Swat.

The snow jeep rally, which attracted 35 participants, double that of the previous year, was organised for the second consecutive time by the Frontier 4×4 Club.

According to visitors who spoke to The Express Tribune, a jeep rally, some 9,000 feet above sea level in the pristine snow has its own charm. The adventure race in snow in the mountains is thrilling doubt, said Zeeshan Durrani, a tourist from Lahore.

Ameenul Haq, a participant in the rally, said he had come not just for the thrill of the race but also because he wanted to send a message of peace to the entire country.

This is a great winter sport which is full of fun and adventure for us and the spectators, he stated. &#8220;The rally will help attract more tourists to Swat.&#8221;

Tourists thronged the valley this year to attend the rally as many of them had come to know about the previous one. We waited one whole year for the rally as we could not attend the last one at Malam Jabba. We really enjoyed it, said Riaz Hussain, a tourist from Peshawar. &#8220;It was unlimited fun, today.&#8221;






Snow adventure: In Malam Jabba, jeep rally thrills racers and tourists alike &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*4th ASNA Clay Triennial: These potters don&#8217;t need wands to create magical objects*






KARACHI: 
The potters of the country may not be wizards, but they still have the magical power to transform soil into dazzling, colourful objects that have brought joy to many lives.

At the three-day &#8216;Kumbhar Mela&#8217; orgainsed by the Sindh Indigenous and Traditional Crafts Company at the Rangoonwala Community Centre, they have been offering up their wares to delighted customers. Saadia Pervez, who went to the mela on Sunday, was one of the people thrilled by the objects for sale. &#8220;I used to make this stuff! The long lost memories of my childhood have been refreshed by the mela,&#8221; she said. &#8220;It&#8217;s sad that our children don&#8217;t engage in such a wonderful pastime anymore.&#8221;

Craftsmen from parts of the country, including Hyderabad, Badin, Mohenjo Daro, Hala, Bhit Shah, Swat and Dera Ismail Khan are participating in the mela. Even they have noticed the seemingly magical effect that their wares have had on the people.

&#8220;The elderly go into a trance when they see the small items for sale. Sometimes they start crying and buy small toys without even asking for their price!&#8221; said Muhammad Ismail, a craftsman from Tando Bago in Badin. His small stall was bursting with over 300 interesting items which he had made himself.

Among them was a small clay elephant which could suck water through its trunk. &#8220;Our forefathers made stuff like this and people still like to buy them today,&#8221; he told 

Behroz from Swat also chimed in and agreed with the fact that all of his muscles get a workout when he makes the objects. &#8220;I can make 15 different items, but people will have to tell me in advance. It isn&#8217;t an easy job because I have to collect terracotta from mountains and then process it.&#8221;

But for some potters, the trade is much more than just making decorative items &#8211; it&#8217;s about reviving and preserving culture that was lost over time. Making seals, toys and other objects similar those archeologists have discovered in Harappa is not only Muhammad Nawaz&#8217;s family business, it&#8217;s his passion as well. His family has been in the trade for over two decades. &#8220;People love to buy such objects. We want to bring back things from the past and preserve them. But it is very difficult to make small seals instead of bigger items with clay,&#8221; he told The Express Tribune.

4th ASNA Clay Triennial: These potters don

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

Indigenious art and heritage needs to be promoted

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistan close to getting rid of a polio virus: WHO*

LAHORE, Jan 26: A World Health Organization (WHO) official says this is for the first time in the public health history of Pakistan that the country is on the track to get rid of poliovirus type 3 (P3), one of the two globally continuing strains of the wild poliovirus, in April.

Last time, a P3 case was reported on April 14, 2012 and it would be a great breakthrough in the fight against polio if the virus is not found in any part of the country till April 14 this year.

India is gearing up to be declared polio free by 2014. The WHO has already removed India from the list of polio endemic countries.

&#8220;We believe that Pakistan is on the right track to become free of poliovirus type P3, as the last P3 case was reported in the Bara Tehsil in Khyber Agency in the second week of April 2012, whereas all recent sewage samples show no active transmission of the P3 strain across the country,&#8221; Dr Elias Durry, head of the Polio Eradication Initiative at WHO Pakistan, told Dawn.

According to the WHO, type 2 strain of the poliovirus (P2) has been eradicated globally since 1999.

About eradication of the P3 strain throughout the world, Dr Durry says Nigeria reported 19 cases of the P3 strain and the most recent case was reported in November. He says that recent security-related incidents disrupted national polio campaigns. &#8220;Though there is more than 70 per cent decrease in polio cases in Pakistan, no corner of the country can be considered polio free until the poliovirus is eradicated throughout the country,&#8221; says the WHO official.

&#8220;Pakistan successfully brought down the number of cases by 71 per cent in 2012 compared to 2011. All provinces except Khyber Pakhtunkhwa have brought down the number of cases from 66 per cent to 95 per cent,&#8221; says the official.

Pakistan close to getting rid of a polio virus: WHO | Newspaper | DAWN.COM


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Inside a Bogglingly Fascinating Mind*

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvlcmv_inside-a-bogglingly-fascinating-mind_shortfilms(Video Link)


Trying something that no one has tried to do before needs a lot of courage and pursuing such an approach to lead practical life might seem risky and immature, but not for people who have a desire to do the unconventional. Many people wish to do &#8216;something different&#8217;; however, only few of us truly do so. Adnan Sabzwari is a young Pakistani who belongs to the later set.



As Adnan Sabzwari puts it, his father once showed him a fish that is different from others because it moves against the tides. The image was so deeply embarked on his mind that he as a person decided to fight the conventional clichés and thus, make an identity for him.



Adnan Sabzwari is much more than just a person involved in multitasking. He is a scientist, graphics designer, scale modeler and animator, but above all he is a teacher! He is a person with knowledge of diverse fields who is ready to build capacity of other people too. In a world where holding a professional degree is considered as pre-requisite for a successful career Adnan Sabzwari holds a matriculation certificate only, but is still teaching students enrolled in degree programs.



Adnan Sabzwari is serving Pakistan in many capacities and has brought many honors for the motherland. At a young age of 14 or 15 Adnan Sabzwari left the world astonished by making F-16&#8217;s scale model and was awarded by PAF and British government for his efforts.






Ever since then, Adnan Sabzwari is pushing his limits and bringing a positive version of Pakistan in news. Adnan Sabzwari has developed first 3D simulation software of Pakistani for Pakistan army.

Adnan Sabzwari because of financial difficulties had to leave his studies incomplete, but his passion towards learning was not bound to any institute. Though, his life has been synonymous to strive and struggle, but he doesn&#8217;t wishes similar fate for anyone. Adnan Sabzwari, therefore, is greatly involved in teaching and amalgamating modern sciences with traditional curriculum.






Adnan Sabzwari is an asset that any country can be proud of, but Adnan Sabzwari is proud of being Pakistani. He is one of those many Pakistanis for whom Pakistan is the only home, who can spend their entire lives serving this country selflessly and are always up for giving whatever it takes for the brighter future of Pakistan.

If someone wants to know where is Pakistan and what is Pakistan, they need to see people like Adnan Sabzwari who are the face of real Pakistan. Who gives a varied perspective about Pakistan that is missing in Pakistani news locally and globally.


----------



## Lone Shooter

*National science fair: Students show promise of solutions to everyday local problems*






ISLAMABAD: 
Two years ago, Haris bin Ashraf set out to solve a household problem.

&#8220;The gutter line of my house had choked because of plastic bags,&#8221; Ashraf said, laughing nervously. &#8220;I thought something must be done about it.&#8221;

While most teenagers would have settled for unclogging the drain, Ashraf, now a student of grade 10 at Karachi&#8217;s Defence Authority Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed College, went straight to the root of the problem: the natural decomposition of plastic bags.

Polythene bags take hundreds of years to disintegrate, according to scientific estimates. So Ashraf started researching ways to accelerate the decomposition process.

On Monday, he was in Islamabad to display his Cost Efficient Self Disintegrating Eco Friendly (CESDEF) Plastic Bags Project at the National Science Fair 2013.

The fair, organised by Intel Pakistan at the Allama Iqbal Open University in sector H-8, featured around 80 science projects produced by some 250 high school students from all over Pakistan. These students had previously won at provincial-level science fairs, also organised by Intel in 2012.

In the environmental sciences section of the fair, Ashraf said he settled upon Zeolite, a naturally occurring mineral that has several commercial uses including detergents, after a lot of background reading and experimentation. In fact, he placed small orders for plastic bags to be made with Zeolite so he could test their degradation over a few months.

&#8220;When mixed with polyethylene resins, the Zeolite can make the plastic bags decompose in an estimated 9 to 10 months,&#8221; Ashraf said, based on the analysis of the bags by Karachi-based laboratory.

The cost is slightly more than polythene bags but much less than other eco-friendly alternatives, he said.

Ashraf&#8217;s solution might not be novel: Zeolite has been used in plastic bags in western countries, where it has been advertised to store fruits for longer periods because of its ability to adsorb ethylene gas.

But for Pakistan&#8217;s plastic bag pollution issue, it could be a much-needed remedy.

Some of the projects seemed even more advanced than the grade-level of the students. For example, Rahimullah and Muhammad Mehdi, first-year students from Edwards College, Peshawar, said they had spent money from their own pockets to build a prototype robot intended as a fire-safety tool.

Like Ashraf&#8217;s project, most of the ideas were based on practical applications that could resolve Pakistan&#8217;s problems.

Fatima Moin, Hania Hasan and Ummae Salma, students of the Mama Parsi Girls School in Karachi, said they came up with the idea to purify water using finely ground fruit peels because they wanted to focus on the lack of clean drinking water in Pakistan. The initial results of their project show the fruit peel approach can remove a significant percentage of harmful heavy metals such as lead from water.

http://tribune.com.pk/story/499944/...mise-of-solutions-to-everyday-local-problems/


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Serving Humanity- No Discrimination*

â&#8364;&#339;Serving Humanity- No Discriminationâ&#8364; - Video Dailymotion (Video Link)

All of us are born as living beings, but only few of us are truly humans. Pakistan a country that is portrayed as a country badly affected by war of terrorism and greatly dominated by extremist minded fanaticsstill have people who are humanitarian and find their satisfaction by serving humanity. Abdus Sattar Edhi is one of such kindhearted human beings who is selflessly serving Pakistani society. Abdus Sattar Edhi today provides shelter, food, clothing, care and above all love to people who have been disowned by their own family and society. Despite of strong influence of sectarianism in country Abdus Sattar Edhi believes in serving everyone equally without any fear, without any bias.






Abdus Sattar Edhi&#8217;s love for humanity can be realized for the fact that *throughout his life he drove only one car i.e., ambulance*, as according to him he wanted to take steps towards human survival. Not only this, considering the fact that many people don&#8217;t have easy access to hospitals Abdus Sattar Edhi later developed a wide network of ambulances that operate in every part of the country. Apart from this Edhi homes give shelter to people of all age groups. Withstanding the increasing importance of education Abdus Sattar Edhi alongwith his wife started educating children living in Edhi homes.

One may call him a mystic, dreamer or humanitarian, but the fact remain that Abdus Sattar Edhi personifies kindness, compassion and love to serve fellow countrymen. Abdus Sattar Edhi is the brighter side of Pakistan; he is the face of a positive Pakistan, a Pakistani that has been a part of Pakistani news and international news for all the good reason only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pak student gets $5000 reward from PayPal*

ISLAMABAD: Rafay Baloch, an independent security researcher from Karachi, has been rewarded with $5,000 for reporting a remote command execution bug in the PayPal's website.

According to details, the PayPal had announced that this reward initiative for those researchers who would report about the existence of a bug and its subsequent remote command execution, Technology Times Reported.

Rafay Baloch explained that the bug he had reported was very critical in nature and carried a high amount of risk to the PayPal as an attacker could have easily managed to execute any command on the server and manipulate the data at his will.

According to him, PayPal has offered him job in lately. However, he said that he has not decided in this regard mainly due to his continued studies.

It is to be mentioned here that Rafay has earlier been acknowledged by Microsoft, ESET and eBay for reporting bugs and flaws in their systems.

Pak student gets $5000 reward from PayPal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## uzbi aka viper

long live pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Nice thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

Pakistani girl bags silver medal in INEPO






ISLAMABAD: A Pakistani student has bagged silver medal in the 7th International Environmental Project Olympiad (INEPO Euroasia) held in Baku, Azerbaijan where students from 47 countries presented 123 projects.

Alvaz Adnan, a student of PakTurk School Lahore, presented her biology project on removal of dyes from effluent of factories and won a silver medal.

Commenting on the success, Chairman PakTurk Unal Tosur and Director Education Kamil Ture said that Pakistan students have been leaving others behind in almost all the international competitions which has encouraged them to boost investment in the future of Pakistan.

&#8220;We aim to shape the view of Pakistani students to think on a global scale while being sensitive to their traditions and values; they should be well acquainted with the competitive environment and capable to cope with the on-going and forthcoming challenges, they said.&#8221;

The INEPO Eurasia, held every year, encourages students from around the world to develop projects that can solve environmental issues.

Pakistani girl bags silver medal in INEPO | DAWN.COM


----------



## Sedqal

Excellent thread Lone Shooter - cheered me up  







MashAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pak tannery second best in Asia*

LAHORE &#8211; The energy-starved leather industry had largest ever participation in Asian Pacific Leather Fair Hong Kong this year. More than 75 companies participated in the fair. Pakistan first time participated in global contest of tannery of the year 2013 and Pakistani tannery based at Lahore was decorated with first position in highly commended award of Asia and was declared second best tannery in Asia after Japan. The award ceremony was held in Hong Kong among hundreds of tanners from all over the world.

The awards for Europe, Africa, Asia and South America were decided by panel of judges. The finalist made presentations about their commitment to environment community, quality and best practices. Pakistan first time participated in the contest and Lahore based tannery M/s Royal Leather Industries picked the award.

Pak tannery second best in Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Infomatrix Competition: Gold medals and greenhouses  The Express Tribune

*Quetta*: If you ever wanted a greenhouse that can literally run on remote control, then you need to talk to Waleed Bashir.
Hailing from Khuzdar, this *15 year old Pakistani* recently bagged the *Grand Winner position*, along with a *gold medal,* at the *International Infomatrix Asia Computer Competitio*n, *held between April 18 and 21 in Almaty, Kazakhstan.*

*Infomatrix is an annual international computer project competition which aims at bringing together computer science students from across Asia. Although the Infomatrix competitions have been held since 2003, this was the first International Computer Project Olympiad.*
This means that *Bashir beat out competitors and projects from over 20 countries*. Participating nations included *Russia, India, Bangladesh, Georgia, Bosnia, Ukraine, Kyrghzstan, Azerbaijan, and Kenya, and judges had to choose between hundreds of projects. They chose Bashirs Green Automation project .*
B*ashir, a ninth grader at the Quetta chapter of Pakturk International Schools & Colleges*, designed an automation system that illustrates how to control a greenhouse with only a computer and an internet connection. With heat, water level, humidity and other factors controlled through strategically installed sensors, there is virtually no need for human attendants,.
Thats not all; the energy required for the functioning of the system is provided by movable solar panels that follow the position of the sun for the best possible energy recovery.
*The honor and the pride belong to my country, Pakistan. They belong to my school and teacher, and to my parents, he said. Carrying our flag on an international platform, with dignity and honour, was my dream, he said.*
In addition to this, students from Pakturk schools across the country hold countless awards. Through many international competitions held in 2012, the Quetta chapter of the same institution won a gold medal in Turkmenistan and a silver medal in Turkey.
Published in The Express Tribune, April 23rd, 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Indus Hospital introduces E-Cardiology in country*

Indus Hospital for the first time in the medical history of Pakistan is starting E-Cardiology, which focuses on monitoring and providing immediate help to any heart patient, electronically. The Cardiology team at The Indus Hospital, along with the help of Health Information Management system, has made it possible for any image or video to be transferred from the hospital to the cardiologist&#8217;s cell phone within seconds.

Now, the staff is able to transfer an ECG, X-ray image, lab report, coronary angiogram or echocardiogram to the consultant&#8217;s phone within no time. This practice has helped save lives as the time taken for an expert decision has been minimised to a few minutes even during the night. The project has been accomplished by the Health Information Management system and the cost incurred on every transfer of image is less than Rs 6.

&#8220;It has been successfully used for the past few months and is an accomplishment for The Indus Hospital for initiating emergency electronic cardiac service which facilitates decision making through rapid and effective communication. This has and would certainly make a major difference in providing emergency cardiac care to our patients,&#8221; commented Dr Sajid Dhakam, Director Cardiac Services at Indus Hospital.

Indus Hospital introduces E-Cardiology in country | Business Recorder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Outstanding individuals honoured by ACCA Chief Executive in visit to Pakistan*






Outstanding achievements by two individuals were recognised when the Chief Executive of ACCA, Helen Brand, visited Pakistan recently. Helen Brand presented the ACCA Achievement Award to Mr Shehzad Yousuf, Deputy Chief Financial Officer with the Karachi Electric Supply Company, for his contribution to the accountancy profession in Pakistan. She also awarded a gold medal to ACCA student Aqsa Waseem for achieving the highest marks in the world in ACCA&#8217;s final professional level examinations.

This is the first ever gold medal and Achievement Award in Pakistan. The awards were presented at Indus Hall, Avari, on 31 January, 2013.

Mr Shehzad Yousuf, who received the ACCA Achievement award for his outstanding contribution to the accountancy profession in Pakistan, is the Deputy Chief Financial Officer at the Karachi Electric Supply Company (KESC).

He has been working closely with the management and has been instrumental in the turnaround of KESC. Prior to this he was working as Chief Internal Auditor Pakistan State Oil Co. Ltd (PSO).

Mr Shehzad is a qualified member of Institute of Chartered Accountants of Pakistan (ICAP), where he has won a gold medal for his outstanding academic performance.

In making the presentation to Mr Shehzad, Helen Brand said:


&#8220;Not only has Mr Shehzad achieved a great deal in the field of accountancy, but he has always strived to ensure that others get the opportunity to excel in the profession.

&#8220; He is a great believer in capacity building and has been a key player at setting up training regimes at both PSO & KESC. He is currently managing the training scheme at KESC which is providing opportunity for 80 young finance professionals.

&#8220; His experience, achievements and dedication to supporting the next generation of finance professionals makes him a worthy recipient of this award,&#8221; said Helen Brand.



Helen Brand also presented the ACCA Gold Medal to Ms Aqsa Waseem, who achieved the highest combined marks in the final professional level papers in the ACCA examinations in June 2012. In total, Aqsa Waseem, who lives in Lahore, achieved the highest marks worldwide for five out of fourteen ACCA exams.

She thinks accounting is a wonderful field for someone who is career oriented, and is grateful to financial management professor Sir Atiq Riaz, in helping her to succeed in the ACCA exams.

Helen Brand said; &#8220;I am delighted to have been able to make this presentation to Aqsa, since I am well aware of the hard work and ability which is required to excel in the ACCA examinations,

&#8220;We make no apology for making the exams demanding, since that ensures we meet the needs and expectations of employers around the world, who recognize the value of our examinations and can be sure that those who qualify with us will be of the highest standard.

So, for someone to excel in these examinations indicates they are a special individual and I am sure that Aqsa has a glittering career ahead of her.&#8221;

Outstanding individuals honoured by ACCA Chief Executive in visit to Pakistan - Economy Age

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda




----------



## Lone Shooter

*The Centaurus Mall*

The Centaurus is a building project in Islamabad, Pakistan. Designed by British architectural company WS Atkins, it comprises three skyscrapers, containing corporate offices, residential apartments and a 5-star hotel. The tallest skyscrapers in the city have 41 stories and all three are linked by a shopping mall. The Centaurus Hotel is the symbol of a new and modern Pakistan. Its estimated cost is $350 million USD.[3] The Centaurus Mall is located over four-storey, which has around 250 shops, The Centaurus Mall features a five-screen cinema, a &#8220;fun city&#8221; for children, a food court featuring international fast food chain outlets, and four levels of parking in the basement.

Some of the facilities are still under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*KVTC holds pioneering &#8220;Right to Work&#8221; Conference*

For Mumtaz Rafiq, who is one such child, enrolling at the Karachi Vocational Training Centre (KVTC) 14 years ago was a life-changing decision. After two years of culinary training, he got a job at a fast-food chain and now earns Rs14,000 a month.

The centre, located in Phase IV, DHA, focuses on providing vocational training to people with cognitive disabilities. &#8220;It started off with a promise &#8211; to aim for something greater than the simple rehabilitation of totally neglected members of society. Slowly, people with similar goals started joining the initiative,&#8221; said Imran Sohail, who is a speech therapy specialist at the centre and develops the curriculum for children with cognitive disabilities. &#8220;We shattered the myth that children with cognitive disabilities cannot learn, hold jobs, earn livelihoods and live independently.&#8221;

Training centre helps people with cognitive disabilities prove they can hold jobs too &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## M.harris

YAHOO MY CITY


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Female Carpenters! Now THAT&#8217;S a First!*

Female Carpenters! Now THAT (Video Link)

Molding a plain hard matter in a form that makes it distinguished and different from the rest is a real arduous task. Bibi Amna is mastering this art and mastering very artistically. Bibi Amna is a carpenter from beautiful valley of Hunza. Bibi Amna is the first woman carpenter in Hunza who is not only reshaping wooden pieces, but also her future.






Bibi Amna has motivated many other women and over the span of four years more than 35 women have stepped into this field. Today all of them are earning a respectable living for their families and are contributing productively towards Pakistan&#8217;s economy.






In a society where women are looked upto as weaker gender whose first and only preference should be to make her house; Bibi Amna is pursuing a career that demands strength and courage and is working on building elements and structures. Not only this, she aspires to start her own venture &#8211; a construction company via which she can design and décor various cities of Pakistan.



Bibi Amna is an ordinary Pakistani girl who worked towards accomplishment of her dreams with complete dedication. Today she is designing and opening new horizons for a brighter Pakistan. Bibi Amna is an inspiration for all Pakistani girls, she is the face of a positive Pakistan for the rest of the world and a person who deserves to be promoted and be a part of Pakistani news.



Bibi Amna is a strong supporter of positive women empowerment by means of education and skill attainment. She propagates a message that is vital for growth of any society, especially for women and the message is of not underestimating yourself, having self confidence and a desire to be a support for other instead of being dependent on them.


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Motorcyclists participating in NLC Motorcycle Race in Rawalpindi*

Atleast its a start!!!


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Gas reserves found in Kirthar belt*

ISLAMABAD, May 3: A new gas reserve has been found in Kirthar range, the petroleum ministry said on Friday.

Italian energy major ENI with joint venture partners Pakistan Petroleum Ltd and Kuwait Foreign Petroleum Exploration Company made the discovery in the Kirthar Fold Belt region, 270km north of Karachi.

&#8220;During the production testing gas flowed at 33 million cubic feet per day highlighting an excellent potential for the future energy needs of the country,&#8221; the ministry said in a statement.

Officials said that under an early production scheme, gas supply from the new reserve would be possible within three years.

Federal Minister for Petroleum and Natural Resources Sohail Wajahat Siddiqui said the discovery was &#8220;good news for the nation and the energy sector of Pakistan&#8221;.

The discovery of new oil and gas reservoirs were &#8220;vital&#8221; to cope with the prevailing energy shortage in the country, Mr Siddiqui said.

ENI has been in Pakistan since 2000 and is the country&#8217;s largest producer, with an average production of 54,800 barrels of oil equivalent per day in 2011.

Gas reserves found in Kirthar belt | Newspaper | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*3D-animated content: Pakistani company creates animated show for the UAE*






KARACHI: 
Pakistani animators are at par with animation artists from Vietnam, South Korea and Singapore &#8211; countries known for high-quality production of 3D-animated content &#8211; according to Stu Gamble, head of creative and production at Fanar Production, a UAE-based computer-generated animation company.

Gamble was speaking to The Express Tribune on Thursday evening at a dinner organised to celebrate the launch of Mansour Cartoon &#8211; an animated cartoon series for Emirati children produced in the Karachi studio of Ice Animations, an animation company which is part of the Lakson Group. Gamble said Ice Animations and other Pakistani visual effect companies have the potential to compete in the global animation industry.

&#8220;Cartoon Network and other top producers from the West have actually said that it [Pakistani animation] is very high-quality animation. So you&#8217;re actually standing up against some of the bigger animation houses,&#8221; he said.

Mansour Cartoon is a project of the Mobadala Development Company, which was established in 2002 by the Abu Dhabi government and has interests in a range of fields, including healthcare, infrastructure, financial services, aerospace, real estate, metals and mining and information and communications technology.

3D-animated content: Pakistani company creates animated show for the UAE &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Aamir Atlas wins final to become Asian Champion*






KARACHI: Pakistan&#8217;s Aamir Atlas Khan brushed aside Kuwait&#8217;s Abdullah Al Mezayan in three sets to become the first Pakistani in 14 years to win the Asian Squash Championship on Sunday at the Islamabad Sport Complex.

Khan triumphed over Al Mezayan after an impressive performance with figures of 11-9, 11-3, 11-8.

Speaking to Dawn.com, Khan said the victory was the result of his hard work and he was happy to have won a title for Pakistan.

&#8220;I am very happy and I am sure that after this victory, squash in Pakistan will see better days,&#8221; Khan said. The twenty-two year old had earlier said that he was using the home advantage to his benefit.

&#8220;I knew I had advantage of home glass court and crowd, and I took advantage of both,&#8221; he said.

Khan had beaten Asyraf Azan of Malaysia 11-5, 11-6, 11-6 in the semi-final on Saturday.

He added that his expectations before the start of the tournament were low because he had just recovered from an injury; however, his goal was to win the Asian title for which he worked hard.

Aamir Atlas wins final to become Asian Champion | Sport | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistani film 'Lamha' wins award at DC South Asian Film Festival*






Pakistani feature film, Lamha (also known as Seedlings) won the Best Feature Film Award at the DC South Asian Film Festival &#8211; where it was the only Pakistani film to be aired.

The award was presented by the Indian Ambassador to the US, Nirupama Rao, to Producer Meher Jaffri. 

Jaffri, who is also an actor, also spoke during a panel discussion on independent cinema in Pakistan and India at the festival. While saying that it was difficult to compare the film industry in both countries, she added, &#8220;We in Pakistan are standing on the cusp of an emerging independent film scene aided by industry veterans who are beginning to listen to the increased demand by audiences and filmmakers alike to figure out solutions and make space for Pakistani independent films that are already gaining acclaim internationally.&#8221;

Previously, Lamha has also won two awards at the New York City International Film Festival &#8211; the Best Feature Film (Audience Choice) and Best Actress in a Lead Role award, which went to Aamina Sheikh.

Pakistani film 'Lamha' wins award at DC South Asian Film Festival


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Samina Baig from Gilgit Baltistan conquered Mount Everest *







Miss.Sameena Baig, First Pakistani woman mountaineer with her brother Mr. Mirza Ali hailing from Shimshal Gojal successfully climbed the world&#8217;s highest mountain &#8220; MOUNT EVEREST.

This is a historic mountain climbing Expedition to Mt. Everes 2013 with the them of GENDER EQUALITY, in Pakistan`s adventure history,On the occasion of the 60th anniversary of Mt.Everest, since its first ascent back in 1953, where hundreds of renowned mountaineers around the world celebrating this mega event of Mt.Everest, two Pakistani brother & sister carrying the green national flag to be part of this grand event. Samina Baig and Mirza Ali from Shimshal village located at the up part of Hunza valley of Gilgit- Baltistan went to represent our beloved country Pakistan in this event. Sameena Baig & Mirza Ali the famous young Pakistani climber achieved this milestone by scaling the world&#8217;s highest mountain. On May 19,2013 at 7:40 AM local time. Sameena Baig become the first woman mountaineer, while Mirza Ali the third and youngest Pakistani male to have the honor of raising national green flag on the top of the world&#8217;s highest point. The expedition starts from 1st April 2013 until 3rd June 2013. The team has attempted the mountain via the south face from Nepalese side. The expedition has booked with famous M/s Seven Summit a best Nepali tour operator. The expedition is privately sponsored by Mirza & Samina&#8217;s Kiwi friends & younggrasshopper.

Samina Baig from Gilgit Baltistan conquered Mount Everest | Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pak tech innovator impresses Obama *






KARACHI: A recent tweet by US President Barak Obama mentions Pakistani tech innovator Faizan Buzdar as a perfect example of why immigration reform was required in the country. 

The US president attached a link to a video with his tweet in which Faizan Buzdar speaks of his experiences in starting a tech company in the United States. Buzdar founded Convo.com which is a cloud based digital collaboration workspace that enables businesses and their globally distributed teams to work faster. 

In the video, Buzdar mentions how it took him over a year to set up the business which is &#8220;light years for a start up.&#8221; He said America needed immigration reform or it risked losing out on innovations. &#8220;Economies are going to be built on innovation,&#8221; Buzdar said in the video. 

The US president has made immigration reform one of his top priorities for this year and Organizing for America (OFA) has gathered 7,000 stories from undocumented immigrants to be distributed on social media. 

The movement is being supported by many in the technology community who favour an immigration bill which would allow more non-US nationals into the country to help promote innovation. 

Pak tech innovator impresses Obama - thenews.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pak Girl's Journey: Karachi Slum to Harvard Business School*

Anum Fatima, a resident of Ibrahim Goth slum located near Karachi's Steel Town, is making history; she is going to Harvard Business School this summer as part of a student exchange program.

Anum's father is employed as a driver and her mother works as a maid. The slum school she attended is run by The Citizen's Foundation (TCF), a private foundation. From 5 schools in Karachi in 1995, TCF has expanded to 910 purpose-built schools with 126,000 students in 97 towns and cities across Pakistan.

After graduating from the TCF school located near her slum, Fatima has completed her BBA in Human Resource. She is currently attending College of Business Management (CBM) of the Institute of Business Management (IoBM), a private Business School in Karachi.
Anum is breaking many stereotypes about Pakistani women, particularly poor women, by studying business management at top business schools in Pakistan and the United States. She told a news reporter that when she broke the news to her father, he did not know what Harvard was. &#8220;When he went to work that day, he asked his boss, who told him what a tremendous achievement it was,&#8221; she said.

Although it's the first time that a TCF grad is going to Harvard, the Foundation schools have had many success stories of its graduates from poor families who have gone on to attend professional schools to become doctors, engineers, lawyers, teachers and business executives.

***********************************************************

For complete blog visit Haq's Musings: Pak Girl's Journey: Karachi Slum to Harvard Business School

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*A Will Made of Steel and An Aircraft Made in Pakistan*

&#8220;That, my friend, is the very first airplane made in Pakistan by a private aircraft manufacturer,&#8221; proudly stated my host pointing in the direction of the aircraft hanger behind me.

As I turned around with anticipation and saw an all composite two seat, three propeller aircraft, gleaming in the sunlight coming in through the hanger vents, a feeling of pride overwhelmed me. It was immediately followed by profound respect for my host entrepreneur and his long and inspiring journey from a dream to its realization parked right in front of me in that hanger.






My host was Faisal Naveed Asif, CEO of Scaled Aviation Industries, whom I had met on the judges&#8217; panel at a business plan competition in a local university just a few weeks ago. Before the event, when Faisal introduced himself as the CEO of the only private-sector, certified, aircraft manufacturer in the whole of Middle East and South Asia, I was immediately impressed and decided that I must know and tell this man&#8217;s story which is guaranteed to be inspirational for seasoned and budding entrepreneurs alike. I asked Faisal if I could come and visit his facilities and a couple weeks later he called and we agreed to meet at Scaled Aviation&#8217;s Walton Airport Royal Hanger.

Faisal is a soft spoken and very down to earth individual. But underneath that modesty, he hides a brilliant mind trained by years of working with the defense sector, especially the Air Force and excellent academic credentials. When giving me an overview of some of the innovative aspects of his manufacturing process, his eyes lit up like those of a father telling the story of his child&#8217;s achievement. I could tell that this man was truly proud of all the ingenuity around him, most of it, a product of his own brilliance.

Faisal&#8217;s journey started back in 2001 when he announced to his family that he is going to quit his work in the defense sector and develop an indigenous aircraft in Pakistan. The initial reactions were not very encouraging. He recalls that one of his uncles quipped that he couldn&#8217;t produce a stable, four-legged chair in his furniture factory, let alone build an airplane. He also remembers his friends speculating that he has gone mad.

There is one particular incident, that Faisal recounts as what made him absolutely determined to build an aircraft. Faisal is a burly fellow and the very next morning, after announcing to his family that he will be building a company that manufactures aircrafts in Pakistan the night before, he was coming down the flight of stairs for breakfast when the folks at the table jokingly remarked, &#8220;Look, here comes the aircraft.&#8221; That was the moment, Faisal told me, that he made up his mind that he will prove everyone wrong and realize his dream at any cost.

One of the first things Faisal realized after embarking upon this journey was that it&#8217;s littered with clearance requirements from numerous departments even before he could file for the formation of a company with the stated objectives of manufacturing an aircraft. The bureaucracy, the red tape, the security clearances, the No Objection Certificates (NOCs), the wild goose chases between departments and ministries; none of that deterred Faisal.

The man, with the will of steel, persevered and managed to kick off his manufacturing operations in 2006. After about six years of bootstrapping the operations with his own capital and some debt financing, Faisal managed to produce the first air craft in 2012 that was ready for test flights. More importantly, his factory gained the capability of producing dozens of planes of varying capacities every year, making it a potentially viable business. The plane would cost less than many of the high end cars we see on the roads and it would be more fuel efficient than a standard four door sedan!

Along the way though, Faisal had to make some compromises because two of the most sensitive parts of the aircraft &#8211; the engine and the instrument panel &#8211; could not be built in Pakistan because of very stringent laws, lack of economically viable manufacturing facilities and an absent partner ecosystem. He managed to import those parts, but after and among others, clearances from the US Department of State pursuant to Pakistan signing off on the Kerry-Lugar bill. That was a real shocker for me.

Once the plane was ready, unbeknownst to Faisal, that opened another Pandora&#8217;s Box of requisite clearances before he could even fly, and more importantly sell the new aircrafts. He thinks that earlier, he may have gotten the required clearances with people thinking that he will never be able to actually build a plane. After he proved everyone wrong, all the agencies wanted to revisit what they had previously approved because of Faisal&#8217;s unyielding persistence.

He once again prevailed and obtained the necessary permissions for his aircraft to start logging airtime. Although this whole experience of getting run-arounds from the government departments and various agencies has left him bitter, he always managed to sneak in a satisfactory smile on his face when recalling his horror stories with the bureaucratic red tape. He proudly tells the story of when he turned down the offer by an Arab prince to come and build his factory in the Middle East. He was offered anything he would want along with state citizenship, but he refused and chose to realize his dream in Pakistan.

The day I met Faisal, he had scheduled a flight for his aircraft and was waiting for his pilot buddy to arrive. When he did and readied the plane, I was offered a ride in it. Multiple thoughts crossed my mind before I responded to that offer. At first, I hesitated, thinking this is the first of its kind airplane, the very first off the factory floor. I am a software engineer by training and know that it&#8217;s usual to put software with known bugs into production in order to meet project constraints.

&#8220;What if this plane had bugs,&#8221; I asked myself? &#8220;What if it went up and never came down,&#8221; I thought? But then I was reminded of Faisal&#8217;s meticulous planning, his entrepreneurial zeal and determination to build a first class flying machine. &#8220;This man wouldn&#8217;t take the slightest chance and won&#8217;t let anything shatter his dream,&#8221; a voice inside me reassured.

It was just that, a moment&#8217;s hesitation, and then I said yes. As I flew over Lahore in Faisal&#8217;s two seat Storm Rally aircraft, the exhilarating feeling of flying in Pakistan&#8217;s first privately manufactured aircraft remained in the backdrop and I couldn&#8217;t help but stay in awe of Faisal&#8217;s spirit and feel proud to be associated with him by virtue of being a fellow Pakistani.

So there, muffled among the many screaming stories in the media about injustice, intolerance, terrorism, corruption, energy crisis and what not, breathe the whispers of ingenuity, inventiveness and excellence. The untold story of a shy entrepreneur from Quetta who dared to dream big, persevered and fought all odds stacked against him, and built Pakistan&#8217;s very own, indigenously manufactured aircraft!

I flew in it, and it was amazing!

A Will Made of Steel and An Aircraft Made in Pakistan - Techies.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bobby

Nawaz Sharif became new PM ...another positive vibes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Bobby said:


> Nawaz Sharif became new PM ...another *positive* vibes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Sajjad Ali - Har Zulm*

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xyfyoy_sajjad-ali-har-zulm-official-video_music#.Uc4EMjgcBjo


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistan becomes major player in world research *

ISLAMABAD - Pakistan has witnessed, an impressive 50 per cent increase in the number of research publications during just the last two years, going up from 3939 to 6200 in the higher education sector of Pakistan. 
This has been the second highest increase worldwide. Scimago, the world's leading research database, forecast that if this research trend from Pakistan continues, then by 2018, Pakistan will move ahead 26 notches in world ranking, from 43 to 27, and for the first time ever, will cross Hong Kong, Singapore and Thailand in Asia. Today Pakistan is publishing more research papers per capita than India. 
The number of PhD faculty at our public universities has also increased by almost 50%, from 4203 to 6067 in just the last 2 years alone. This is the result of the HEC PhD scholars that have started returning back and joining universities. These scholars are being selected for pursuing studies at leading universities of the academically advanced countries through a well-defined open, transparent and merit based mechanism. 
About 10 to 15 scholars are completing their PhDs every week and are being placed by HEC at the universities under Interim Placement of Fresh PhDs Programme (IPFP). Other HEC incentives include a 0.5 million research grant to every returning scholar. Currently, there are hundreds of fresh foreign PhDs currently inducted into various universities across the country.
The number of PhD students enrolled at the universities has increased by over 40% in just the last one year, from 6937 to 9858 students, while over 28122 students are registered for MPhil/MS, up from 16960, an increase of 65% in just two years. 
The increase in the number of PhDs awarded is again very similar, from 628 to 927 in the last 3 years, and will surge exponentially in the future as more PhD faculty and students join the universities.
Commenting on these developments, Dr. Javaid R. Laghari Chairperson HEC said that Universities are the single most important producers of knowledge and research that leads to innovation and entrepreneurship. 
By introducing innovation, creativity and interdisciplinary research as a vital component of teaching, and with knowledge exchange programs, the university contributes more directly to the economy and the society than many other institutions in the country. 
The HEC is encouraging research and ensuring proper utilization of the manpower being trained in fields relevant to the socio-economic development of Pakistan. In this regard, HEC has identified and prioritized energy, water resources, environment, food security etc. and other important socio-economic issues related to Pakistan.
Dr Laghari was of the view that with increased budget allocations for higher education sector and encouragement by new democratic government, Pakistan will win more laurels in the higher education at international level.

Pakistan becomes major player in world research

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

[video]https://www.facebook.com/video_id=431850833589558[/video]


----------



## BATMAN

Bobby said:


> Nawaz Sharif became new PM ...another positive vibes



And this troll is licensed by ????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak47

@Lone Shooter

Love how you're always updating this thread. Great Job!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-16 Viper

Continued from Lone Shooter's post...
KARACHI: 

All our dreams can come true, if we have the courage to pursue them, says Walt Disney.

Disney&#8217;s quote, perhaps, best explains the success story of Farhan Masood, who has been recognised as one of the world&#8217;s brilliant minds by Massachusetts Institute of Technology earlier this year for his product &#8211; world&#8217;s fastest retina and face scanner algorithm called SmartXS.

Masood&#8217;s dream &#8211; to build a Pakistani product and turn it into a global one &#8211; came true this year after he won the MIT Business Acceleration Plan contest, a highly competitive annual event whose objective is to help Pakistani IT, ITES, telecom and new media companies improve their business.

Of the 165 participants that compete in this contest, some members of top teams also get a chance to attend an entrepreneurship development programme at MIT in Cambridge, USA.



After a winning performance in the contest, Masood joined the list of MIT alumni. He has just returned after attending a course at MIT, one of the world&#8217;s best educational institutes. Those who attended this programme previously had benefited a great deal.

According to Pakistan Software Export Board&#8217;s website, some of the companies that participated in this programme saw their revenues grow by 5 to 10 times and valuation increase by 15 times. Giving the example of Sofizar, the PSEB&#8217;s website stated that the company&#8217;s revenue increased from less than $1 million to $30 million in two and a half years.

Masood, too, seem to benefit from the programme as his product has been well received by both MIT and the industries worldwide. &#8220;MIT has done tech evaluation of SmartXS, which is a big achievement,&#8221; Masood told The Express Tribune. &#8220;When your product is recognised by MIT, there is not much you can ask for.&#8221;

Interestingly, the man behind this technology is a college dropout who hated math for he was weak in the subject. &#8220;I have got all of this achievement because of my passion,&#8221; the 36-year-old Lahorite said.

Masood is the CEO of Solo Smart that&#8217;s based in Lahore and has offices in the UK and USA, represented by its subsidiaries namely Solo Tech and Solo Matrix respectively. It also has an office in Australia.

&#8220;We are trying to bring all these companies under one name &#8211; Solo Matrix. It is a high-tech company that deals in Mechatronics &#8211; a combination of software, electrical and mechanical engineering,&#8221; he said.

SmartXS is a biometric verification system that uses human face and eye to verify his identity, Masood said, and works mainly in two spaces &#8211; workforce management and security access control.

&#8220;Our algorithm is very fast,&#8221; he said while claiming it is the world&#8217;s fastest retina and face scanner algorithm.

The product was first brought to life in 2005 and its hardware was as big as a refrigerator, but now it&#8217;s smaller than a PC, Masood said. It has started to get worldwide recognition.

He said his product is currently used by the National Database and Registration Authority, the Pakistan Army and many multinational groups including Pepsico, Nestle and Tetra Pak. These companies are in talks with Masood for the implementation of the technology in their global operations.

&#8220;We are also getting queries from immigration departments of many governments for this product,&#8221; he said, refusing to share details. &#8220;University of Pennsylvania has also shown interest in the medical application of this product.&#8221;

Before starting his own entrepreneurial venture, Masood served as IT professional and had a lucrative job. He is the originator of Urdu, Persian and Arabic on internet and was able to incorporate Urdu, Persian and Arabic characters in English-based Windows back in 1997.

Masood was hired as a project director in Dubai Electronic Government in 2000. &#8220;The government had softened its state laws for one day to hire me and few others,&#8221; he said as he didn&#8217;t have a bachelor&#8217;s degree, a requirement for that job.

Despite his lucrative job that paid him 55,000 UAE dirhams per month, he chose to be an entrepreneur. &#8220;If I can do a lot of things for others, why not for myself and that very thought was the reason I chose to come back and launch my own business,&#8221; he said.

Correction: An earlier version of the story had misspelt mechatronics. The correction has been made.

Published in The Express Tribune, July 14th, 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

somebozo said:


> Indigenious art and heritage needs to be promoted



That requires a complete revamp of how the country is run

--------------------------------------

July 15, 2012






As part of her 30 deeds during Ramadan last year, Salma Hasan Ali and her children prepare cookies for their neighbours


Ramadan: 30 days, 30 deeds

Last Ramadan, US-based Pakistani writer Salma Hasan Ali taught her children to be generous and compassionate by doing one good deed a day. This year, she plans 30 Days, 30 Gratitudes

A package of almond butter and dark chocolate for a friend in the peace corps, sharing moon and star-shaped cookies with neighbours, an interfaith iftar, making and selling greeting cards for charity, walking at suhoor to raise money for children in Somalia, planting trees, taking cupcakes to homeless shelters and foot massages for mom... these are just a few of the good deeds that Salma Hasan Ali got down to last year during Ramadan, in a bid to teach her children, Saanya (16) and Zayd (10) to care for others and to give back, while documenting the journey on a blog, 30days30deeds.com.

*Creating better lives*

&#8220;We decided as a family that we would try and do at least one good deed each day &#8212; something that would help someone else, make their life a little easier, or simply put a smile on their face,&#8221; she says. 

The task, often daunting, proved to be easy because Ali is active in a group called MoverMom, which promotes family-friendly service.

&#8220;Some days I would panic when I didn&#8217;t have a specific service project in mind. But those days ended up being even more meaningful, because I would ask the kids for suggestions on good things we could do that day, and we would come up with simple, easy-to-do deeds &#8212; like writing letters or sharing stories with grandparents &#8212; and in that process realise that a good deed is as easy as making someone smile, and it is something that we can all do every day,&#8221; Ali says, in an email interview with GN Focus.

One of the 30 good deeds was to visit a recycling plant, taking with them brush, cardboard boxes and a bag full of materials that could be burned and made into power. The children came back empowered to recycle and with an understanding of how the process works.

On day 22, deed 22 was &#8216;leftar&#8217;, where you have an iftar meal out of leftovers. The deed held special significance for Ali, as she remembers her father-in-law living through the Bengal famine in 1943. &#8220;What he saw &#8212; people dying of hunger on the street &#8212; is etched in his heart, and in his habits. He never takes more than he can finish; his plate is always polished, and he has no issue eating leftovers for days. He is one of ten children; growing up, there was rarely seconds to go around. My kids need to learn these lessons; and so do I. I felt terrible throwing away fresh basil this morning that had turned limp and brown; I had only used a few leaves,&#8221; she says, in the blog entry for that day. 

*Lessons in charity*

On the blog 30days30deeds.com, each day&#8217;s deed is accompanied by an inspirational quote from the Quran &#8212; including those on recycling. &#8220;I would write the deed, and then research a verse from the Quran or hadith which ever seemed to fit. This was something I hadn&#8217;t thought about doing in advance, but it was wonderful in that I learned so much that I didn&#8217;t know; for example, planting trees is so important in our faith, and you get continuous rewards from planting a tree when others benefit from it,&#8221; Ali says. 

The year gone by has seen the ripple effect of the good deeds. One task included the children making two resolutions for Ramadan, one for themselves and one for the family.

&#8220;For the family, we committed to at least one dinner together each week (no easy feat given [husband] Arif&#8217;s travel),&#8221; Ali says. 
A year down the line, she says, &#8220;We&#8217;ve been much better about having one meal together each week &#8212; sometimes even two!&#8221;

*The bigger picture*

At a larger level, there are ripples too. Ali says that what initially started as an interfaith teen group has turned into &#8220;a much more cohesive, committed band of teens of different faiths who do service projects together, and have fun doing it. They now call themselves, more officially, Capital Area Interfaith Friends. They did a Unity Walk, cooked and served dinners at a local shelter and ate with the women there, tutored young kids, watched a film about a Muslim football team (Fordson), and a film about the Holocaust (Paper Clips), learned more about a religion by giving up one thing for Lent, learned about Prophet Mohammad&#8217;s [PBUH] birthday, and just hung out getting to know
each other.&#8221;

Buoyed by her success last year, Ali has a blog and deeds planned this year too. She says: &#8220;This year, I&#8217;m thinking it will be 30days30gratitudes. The idea again is to focus and reflect on the true meaning of Ramadan &#8212; whether it&#8217;s performing good deeds, or in this case, expressing gratitude for everything God has given us and to appreciate all that we have.&#8221;

Ramadan: 30 days, 30 deeds | GulfNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

*First Pakistani women paratroopers make history*






ISLAMABAD: Pakistan's first group of female paratroopers completed their training on Sunday, the military announced, hailing it as a &#8220;landmark achievement&#8221; for the country.

Captain Kiran Ashraf was declared the best paratrooper of the batch of 24, the military said in a statement, while Captain Sadia, referred to by one name, became the first woman officer to jump from a MI-17 helicopter.
After three weeks' basic airborne training, which included exit, flight and landing techniques, the new paratroopers completed their first jump on Sunday and were given their &#8220;wings&#8221; by the commander of Special Services Group, Major General Abid Rafique, the military said.

First Pakistani women paratroopers make history - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Jeep Safari*

Jeep Safari Pakistan visits Lora, Ghambeer, Phala, Ruprah Lilaphota, Sangla Gali and Pir Sohwa. Departure time was set at 1000 Hrs. Entrance to the track is just 20 minutes away from Islamabad. The Journey took 6/7 hours in total reaching an elevation of more than 4000 Ft.
































Jeep Safari Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Neelam River near Taobat*






A humble personal contribution


----------



## zeeshanaayan07

Woow this is the good news for boys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

July 24, 2013






Free for all: Atiq Ahmad, director and Mohammad Zubair owner of Sheher-e-Karachi with a staff, centre, serving food to the faithful during iftar. The tradition was started by their father in their Bur Dubai branch 22 years back and today even their Al Quoz branch has started the practice








From The Right, Atique Ahmed Director of The sheher e karachi restaurant, Tanzeel Aziz Ahmed and Mohammad Zubair Managing Director of The sheher e karachi restaurant, at the time of iftar in Al Quoz in Dubai.

Dubai restaurant hosting free iftar for over 20 years

Everyday more than 500 people end fast at Bur Dubai and Al Quoz branches of Shehar-e-Karachi restaurant

A restaurant has been offering free iftar meals for more than two decades.

Shehar-e-Karachis Bur Dubai and Al Quoz branches have been feeding more than 500 people ending their fast every day in Ramadan. The Pakistani restaurant has been doing this for 22 years at Bur Dubai and two years at its new Al Quoz branch.

We feel blessed as people across nationalities visit our restaurant during iftar. There are no barriers. You can be a Muslim or non-Muslim, the food is for every-one, Mohammad Zubair Abdul Razaq, owner of the restaurant, told XPRESS.

Every evening throughout Ramadan, visitors flock to the restaurant to end the fast with dates and water before partaking of food such as samosas, pakodas (fried savoury), chickpeas, fruit and juices.

I come here every evening to end my fast. With my limited income, this is quite a relief and I get to eat delicious food which I would otherwise not buy. Throughout the holy month I do not have to worry about what I will eat, said Suleman, a Bangladeshi worker who was ending his fast at the Al Quoz restaurant.

The Bur Dubai outlet of the restaurant has been carrying on with the tradition for 22 years with people of all income groups coming for iftar, be they executives, workers and even families of various nationalities.

Eating with the community is a good feeling and I come here regularly during Ramadan, said an Indian bank employee.

Zubairs family came to the Gulf about 30 years ago and it was their father Abdul Razaq who started offering free iftar in Bur Dubai.

The tradition is now carried forward by Mohammad Zubair and his brothers Aziz Ahmad and Atiq Ahmad.

The trio likes to maintain a low profile and continue with the charitable work without seeking any publicity.

This is not about publicity, there are many people who cannot afford a decent meal and even for those who can afford, this is one of the ways we can share the blessings we have received. We want as many people as possible to come here, he added.

Dubai restaurant hosting free iftar for over 20 years | GulfNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Nofil remains Asia&#8217;s No 1 U-14 player*






ISLAMABAD - Syed Nofil Kaleem continues enjoying No 1 ranking in U-14 category not only in Pakistan but also in Asia, which is a great honuor for the country and entire nation. 

According to the latest rankings issued by Asian Tennis Federation (ATF) on July 29, Nofil with total 1,365 points continues to be on the top of the rankings. He is the first Pakistani to become Asian U-14 champion after playing in eight tournaments in which he won two ATF singles titles, remained runner-up in three and winning three doubles titles. The young lad distinctly excelled and produced consistent performances, which helped him in retaining the top slot.

In an exclusive interview with The Nation on Saturday, Nofil said: &#8220;I am now targeting the ITF juniors and intend to participate in the circuit this year to play in Jordan, South Africa, Kuwait, Bahrain and Colombo. I have completely stopped in participating in U-14 features and now regularly playing juniors U-18 as well as seniors event at the national level.&#8221;

Nofil remains Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Moin Khan: Building a positive image of Pakistan on wheels*






This short documentary takes us on the journey of a young Pakistani motorcyclist, Moin Khan, who has combined his passion for motorcycling with the love for his country.

Khan decided to travel from San Francisco to Lahore on nothing but his motorcycle. After graduating from university, he worked two to three jobs per day for two years to gather money for this venture. He met many people on his way to Pakistan, mostly to ask for directions, as he had decided not to carry any electronic device to get directions.

This turned out to be a great idea; he made many memorable and beautiful experiences not only for himself, but also for the people of many different countries, cultures and regions that he interacted with.

His journey, however, was not easy and Khan had to face many difficulties and hardships. He had a lot of accidents, some nearly fatal. The first accident took place near Munich, Germany, while a second took place in Romania. He broke several bones in the second accident. However, what was much more devastating for him was that his motorcycle was destroyed.

His experience with the people he had earlier met on his journey, and how much people loved and believed in his purpose was unbelievable. Khan not only received well wishes from all over the world, but also received care and love from the people he was meeting for the first time.

People from all over the world would send him motorcycle parts so that he could continue his journey. A mechanic in Romania got to know of Moin&#8217;s story, found him and then repaired his motorcycle. With a more carefully planned journey and love and support from the people, Moin was able to reach Lahore on December 31, 2011.

He was welcomed like a hero because of his extraordinary endeavor. Moin then planned to go on a journey to the north of Pakistan on a very old, 1962, yellow scooter.

He met a lot of people on this journey and set a record for taking such an old bike to the heights of the Pak-China bordar.

Moin wants to work for the freedom of expression for women in the future, and plans to do this by teaching them how to ride motorbikes. He has started a motorbike driving institution for women, where he provides all the bikes and equipment for riding.

Since a woman riding a motorbike is not considered to be decent in Pakistani culture, Moin wants to change this sort of thinking by his actions and give women their deserved freedom.

During his journey of nearly 40,000 kilometers, there wasn&#8217;t even a single incident which he would say was unhappy or negative, he claims with pride.

Khan hopes he helped build a positive image of Pakistan in the hearts of the people he met.

Moin Khan: Building a positive image of Pakistan on wheels &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Katoora Lake: An awe-inspiring spectacle of beauty *






Katoora Lake (also called Jaz Dand) is situated in the Lamoti Valley of Upper Dir, KPK at an altitude of 11,500 ft approximately. Most of the time, this lake is surrounded by high mountains covered with snow. The best season to visit it is August/September. However, June and July are also good months for a tour, if you are prepared for random monsoon showers. The level of difficulty for trekking in the area may be considered &#8216;moderate&#8217; for regular trekkers/hikers.






Travel towards Jaz Dand actually starts when you reach Upper Dir &#8211; a location that can be reached from Islamabad within seven hours or the Swat Valley through Badgoi Pass. From Upper Dir, it takes almost five hours to reach the base camp in Jandrai (also pronounced as Zhandrai). At this point, one has to leave the road (as there is none!) and start trekking towards Jaz Banda.






It takes another five hours of trekking in dense forests to reach the destination. I would advise tourists to stay a night in Jaz Banda and then trek towards the lake &#8211; this will take you close to three hours.






As far as accommodation is concerned, the best option is to set up camp, as my companions and I did. However, for those who are not comfortable with camping, there is one private rest house in Jandrai and one in Jaz Banda. These rest houses are owned and managed by Mr Raja Taj Muhammad. He is a renowned personality of the area and has been promoting tourism and serving visitors for more than 10 years now.






If I have to describe this place in one sentence, I would say &#8216;It is just amazing!&#8217;











For complete Blog visit : Katoora Lake: An awe-inspiring spectacle of beauty &#8211; The Express Tribune Blog

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistani cadet awarded 'Sword of Honour' at Sandhurst ..... AGAIN *






ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Army cadet Coporal Asad Mushtaq was awarded the prestigious &#8220;Sword of Honour&#8221; for overseas cadets at the Royal Military Academy Sandhurst (RMAS), in England. 

Corporal Mushtaq was commissioned on August 9, 2013 and received the sword from the Countess of Essex on the same day during the Sovereign&#8217;s Day Parade.

A press release received from London on Monday stated that the distinction has carried forward the baton of success and high standards typically displayed by Pakistani cadets at Sandhurst.

RMAS is the training hub for all British army officers. Every year, the academy holds three Sovereign&#8217;s Parades to mark the passing out of its cadets from Senior Division.

Amongst the awards handed out to outstanding cadets, the overseas Sword of Honour is awarded to the Cadet considered by the Commandant to be the best one amongst all Cadets sent in by foreign armies for the course.

Corporal Asad, a cadet at the Pakistan Military Academy in Kakul, expressed his resolve to serve the nation in line with the traditions of Pakistan Army.

He dedicated his sword to all martyrs and troops of the Pakistan Army currently engaged against terrorism.

The commissioning ceremony was attended by the High Commissioner of Pakistan and Army & Air Adviser at Pakistan High Commission Colonel Muhammad Zulfiqar Bhatti.

Later, a reception was also held at Pakistan High Commission, London in his honour.

Pakistani cadet awarded &#8216;Sword of Honour&#8217; at Sandhurst &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Azadi plantation drive for peace: Youngsters in Karachi go green all the way on Independence Day*






KARACHI: 
On Pakistan&#8217;s 67th Indep-endence Day, when most Karachi&#8217;ites were enjoying the pleasant rains or hoisting flags at the top of the roofs or vehicles, a group of young men and women were planting trees for a greener Pakistan.

&#8220;Flags which are hoisted for August 14 are usually taken down, which is why we wanted to start something which would only grow and benefit people,&#8221; said Ammar Ali Khan, president of the Organizing Committee of Aiesec.

In collaboration with Go Green PK, Aiesec launched the plantation drive at China Town, Clifton on Wednesday where they planted 150 plants of Ipil and Corno Corpus. Khan said that the activity was a part of Aiesec&#8217;s project &#8216;Envirocycle&#8217;.

Dressed in green shirts, the participants sang the national anthem and prayed for the country&#8217;s prosperity and for the saplings they planted.

&#8220;This [trees] is nature. We have to take care of it, otherwise we all will sink,&#8221; said Ayessha Quraishi, a visual artist who volunteered to participate in the activity after learning of the event through a social media websites. &#8220;Today, people might laugh at a handful of young people planting trees in the rain but one day, the whole country will be with them.&#8221; The vice-president of Go Green PK, Arslan Ali, said that a nearby restaurant has adopted some of the plants and promised to look after them. &#8220;A bank has also assured us of taking care of the plants. We will keep visiting the site to examine the plants and their growth,&#8221; said Ali. Go Green PK plans to launch more plantation drives for environmental sustainability along the roads and chowrangis of Clifton within a month. &#8220;We want to see Karachi greener and make it a peaceful place to live in,&#8221; said Go Green PK Director Zaman Zeb. &#8220;Let us make it clean, green and peaceful.&#8221;

Azadi plantation drive for peace: Youngsters in Karachi go green all the way on Independence Day &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Five things going right in Pakistan*

by Adil Najam

The challenges that Pakistan faces are all too real. These pages are, in fact, an unending litany of all that is not going right in Pakistan. Indeed, our greatest challenge is to reverse the immense negative trends that glare us in the face. But it is also important to recognise, celebrate and encourage the trends that are progressing in the right direction. Arguably, the key to achieving the former lies &#8211; at least, partially &#8211; in whether we can progressively invest in the latter.



In this spirit of identifying positive trends that have the potential for large-scale and long-term societal improvement, let me offer five examples of things going right in Pakistan. This is neither a comprehensive offering, nor presented in any particular order. My list emanates from the belief that a failure today to recognise that which is good &#8211; even when less than perfect &#8211; will condemn us tomorrow to lamenting the unfulfilled potential of the same. And that would be a terrible waste.

A giving people. In the year 2000, a landmark study by the Pakistan Centre for Philanthropy (PCP) discovered that twice as much money was contributed annually by private philanthropy in Pakistan as the then total foreign assistance. In 2006, my book &#8216;Pakistanis in America: Portrait of a Giving Community&#8217; estimated that the giving and volunteerism by the Pakistani diaspora in the US is worth more than a billion US dollars. My own recent experience at the Lahore University of Management Sciences (LUMS) has reaffirmed and reinforced my faith in Pakistanis as a giving people. 



Despite a deep cynicism that pervades our societal persona, acts of generosity and giving are abundant all around us, at all times, in all forms, and at all scales. Our giving may not be particularly well-organised, it may be more directed at individuals than institutions, and you may often hear complaints of how it is used, but the undeniable fact is that we are a giving people. Not just the most affluent amongst us, but all. Importantly, in the absence of a formal social security apparatus, private giving acts as a social safety net for many. Across the country, the sufaid-poshi (middle class façade) of so many is maintained by acts of personal giving without which our social landscape would be even more fractured than it is.



Desire for education. There is a palpable desire and demand for education in Pakistan &#8211; especially amongst the lower-middle class and the poor. This was not always so. Until fairly recently a major challenge was convincing the relatively poor to invest in the education of their children. Today, one consistently finds parents investing more than what they can afford in the schooling of their children. Not merely because the cost of education has gone up, but also because of a strong desire to give &#8211; even if it has to be &#8216;buy&#8217; &#8211; the best education they can for their children. 



It is not a trivial matter that the belief in education as a passport to success is beginning to set roots in society, especially amongst the lower-middle and lower economic classes. Arguably, the growth of private schools and the changing landscape of higher education are driven not only by government policy and governance failures, but also by demand-side impulses. 



Of course, the myriad challenges that beset our education system at every level &#8211; of which the most vital ones relate to education quality much more than quantity &#8211; stand in sharp contrast to this growing desire for education. The tragedy is that this strong desire for education has not yet translated to actual improvement. Indeed, in many instances it has been the reverse. However, it need not always be so. Ultimately, there can be no greater driver of quality in education than households that begin to recognise and demand quality.



Pakistaniat. Pakistanis are incessantly and incurably obsessed with Pakistan. We discuss, debate, deliberate, delineate, dispute and eventually devour all things Pakistan with a passion that is both unusual an endearing. I realised just how important &#8216;Pakistaniness&#8217; is to Pakistanis in the years I edited the website pakistaniat.com. The intensity, emotion and centrality that we invest in discussions related to Pakistan is beyond the norm; is more pervasive than most want to acknowledge, and cannot be dismissed as simple flag-waving. 



The constant struggle to grapple with and put meaning into the idea of &#8216;Pakistaniness&#8217; is a very real and meaningful struggle, especially (but not only) amongst the young. All too often, this merely motivates deep and often divisive fractures of identity that translate into impassioned argument about whose &#8216;Pakistaniat&#8217; is right and whose is not. But on more rare but also more rewarding moments, the same epicentre can release an immense positive energy that we suddenly discover amongst ourselves when confronted by a common cause that we can all agree on: an external threat, a natural disaster, a game of cricket. If only we could find ways to create more common cause.



Entrepreneurship. In many developing economies the logic of necessity dictates a constant search for novel solutions to overcome hurdles posed by adversity, scarcity and lack of opportunity. In South Asia we have a long and illustrious history of such ingenuity and a special word for it: &#8216;jugaar.&#8217; Within the culture of jugaar lies the roots of what may be called Survival Enterprise. Today, battalions of the educated young in Pakistan are transforming this legacy into a new wave of knowledge-based innovation and entrepreneurship. 



The energy and excitement that is on display anytime an entrepreneurial competition is held anywhere in Pakistan is not just unmatched, but outright infectious. There is clearly a wave of enterprise and innovation running through our educated youth &#8211; especially, but not solely, those armed with the liberating spirit of information technologies. It has begun to show up in the still infant but growing world of the Pakistani internet, in successful web businesses being run out of small-town Pakistan, in the emergence of Pakistani designer brands, in the mushrooming of boutique and chain restaurants. But it is most evident in the choices that our young are making at colleges and universities. Suddenly it has become cool to think about entrepreneurship. 



Voice. Belonging to a generation whose greatest sin was having remained silent in times of tribulation, there is probably nothing more endearing to me in Pakistan today than the fact that many of the things that we do identify as our strongest signs of hope are, in fact, manifestations of a society struggling to find voice. 



Charges of having turned into a cacophony aside, the rise of the electronic media in Pakistan needs to be credited for having transformed the national discourse &#8211; mostly for the good. Also worth celebrating is a new generation of Pakistani music, which has given voice to a renewed social consciousness. The debacle of &#8216;Eye to Eye&#8217; notwithstanding, the (re-)emergence of music with a mission on contemporary issues &#8211; education, inequity, corruption, distortion of history, injustice, Sufism, etc &#8211; has allowed the young in Pakistan to engage, enthuse and educate the national discourse in a new and powerful voice. 



The manifestation of societal voice is debate and discourse. Debate can sometimes be divisive. Discourse can sometimes be jarring. But no matter how uncomfortable the questions &#8211; on the role of democracy, of institutions, of law, of the media itself, and maybe one day also of religion &#8211; a society that gives voice to its internal angst is better off than one that does not. 

Five things going right in Pakistan - Adil Najam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Martial artist breaks two world records in Saudi Arabia *






Tae Kwan Do black belt Ahmad Amin Bodla, 21, broke two Guinness World Records on Wednesday in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia.

The first record was for &#8220;number of kicks in three minutes,&#8221; breaking Indian master Sidhu Kshetri&#8217;s world record of 620 kicks with 783 kicks with one leg.

The second record was in the number of punches in one minute in the Wing Chun style of martial arts, breaking Australian master Mick Faber&#8217;s 301 punches with 313.

&#8220;I feel quite proud and happy that all this hard work has paid off,&#8221; said Bodla after breaking both records. There was a lot of pressure and a lot of hype, but despite all that, Alhamdulillah (thank God), I&#8217;ve broken the records,&#8221; he said.

Bodla, who hails from Pakistan, has studied in Riyadh&#8217;s King Saud University (KSU) and will be on his way to Pakistan next week.

Bodla&#8217;s journey through martial arts was challenged by a childhood struggle with asthma, his father said: &#8220;Incidentally, Ahmad was very slim and weak and I never thought he would become so strong, but because of his personal dedication and zest, Masha&#8217;a Allah, he has been able to achieve this standard.&#8221;

http://english.alarabiya.net/en/spo...breaks-two-world-records-in-Saudi-Arabia.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mdcp

They spoiled beautiful spot and construction and design really obselete and borning and waste of money and land
Rather they should have used small place with modern design and more garden space


----------



## Lone Shooter

mdcp said:


> They spoiled beautiful spot and construction and design really obselete and borning and waste of money and land
> Rather they should have used small place with modern design and more garden space



Sorry but I didn't get any of it. you are referring to which post?


----------



## mdcp

Lone Shooter said:


> Sorry but I didn't get any of it. you are referring to which post?


Pakistan monument islamabad
I been there and really feel sad


----------



## Lone Shooter

I guess its a matter of personal choice. still thanks for giving your valuable opinion and you are most welcome to share any positive vibe you see


----------



## Al Bhatti

United Youth of PakistanUnited Youth of Pakistan Welfare Association - Welfare Association

*UYP and Pakistan

*Pakistan came into being on 14th August 1947, exactly 66 years ago. Since then this country has had to face grueling demands from all over the world. No other country would have been able to survive through which Pakistan has gone through these years. It has seen the worst of worse yet it stands tall and gets ready in time to face the uphill battles.
Since Pakistan is a developing country, it has many NGOs in it that are striving to make it a better place to live. United of Youth of Pakistan Welfare Association is also one of those non-profit organizations which aim to provide free education services in Pakistan.

UYP believes that a country&#8217;s condition can only be improved when its masses will be educated. Education is the key to enhance the living conditions, with 63% population of Pakistan living in the rural areas it is nearly impossible for everyone to get education. This is where UYP comes in play, they provide free education services to those who want it and are not able to get it because of their financial status. UYP puts all their efforts in the education services because they believe that &#8220;An educated Pakistan; will be a better Pakistan!&#8221;

-------------------

Can any one shed light on this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistan app developer community growing*







Lahore, Pakistan (CNN) -- The Pakistani city of Lahore is known as the heritage capital of the country. It's scattered with ancient mosques, majestic 16th century mansions and antique minarets. Lahorites are proud of their cultural legacy.

It's old, it's timeless but it's changing. In the midst of this old city, a vibrant technological revolution is taking place that is buzzing its presence onto the Internet and beyond. Groups of dynamic young tech entrepreneurs are converging on the city to invent mobile apps that can change the way Pakistan can do business with the rest of the world.

Pakistan has 30 million Internet users, that's almost four times the population of New York City. About 15 million Pakistanis are accessing the Internet via their mobile phones opening up a whole new stream of consumer possibilities for savvy business people.

Young entrepreneurs like Ali Rehan, 26, are now exploiting this potential. Rehan and his team at Eyedeus Labs has created "Groopic," a new smartphone app that lets you take a group picture -- and put yourself in it. This way, the photographer will also be included in the picture. It's easy to use and it's making waves in the tech world.

Rehan told CNN about how the Internet as a medium is a "paradigm shift for all the companies working in Pakistan."

Citing his company Eyedeus Labs as an example he said: "We worked on a product online, we launched it online, we marketed it online. We got featured by all these big blogs and we were contacted by smartphone companies."

Picked up by Google, Rehan's team was flown out to Silicon Valley for a mentoring program to develop its product. Now Rehan says that major mobile phone companies like Samsung, Huawei and LG are courting Eyedeus Labs. But they're not the lone rangers in Pakistani tech talent.

Companies in the country are making mobile apps for Fortune 500 companies in the United States, said Badar Khushnood, from Google Pakistan.

These are companies that had previously been "very reluctant to come to Pakistan" because of the security situation, Khushnood said.

In the country, both the private and government sectors have come up with financial solutions to provide assistance to gifted young whiz kids who are down on their luck.

For example, Plan 9 is a business incubator in a swanky skyscraper in the heart of Lahore. Founded by Dr. Umar Saif and funded by the government, its main goal is to transform young tech talent into budding businesses.

"The world is becoming flat," said Saif, vice chancellor at Information Technology University-Punjab. "The geography, the political situation, the security situation is becoming totally irrelevant in a country like Pakistan."

Thirteen teams at Plan 9 are developing apps and products like "DrivePal" - which alerts relatives and emergency services about a car crash and "iTrak," an optic mouse for paraplegics that was inspired by an 18-year-old who lost his limbs and wanted to continue studying. Meanwhile location based app "LocPro" adapts your phone's privacy settings depending on where you are. It can even remind you to pick up milk when you walk past the supermarket.

The next big app you download on your smartphone may have been made in Pakistan.

Pakistan's tech talents find app success - CNN.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Maria Toor becomes first female Nash Cup champion*






Pakistan&#8217;s squash player Maria Toorpakai Wazir put her name in the history books by winning the first ever women&#8217;s event in the Nash Cup in Canada by beating Milou van der Heijden of the Netherlands 13-11, 11-3, 11-9.

The victory gave Maria, who hails from South Waziristan, the third title of her WSA career after she won the Southwest Squash Open and the Liberty Bell Open last year in the US and was another milestone in her journey of immense courage and perseverance. 

&#8220;When I win a tournament, I feel that I am moving towards my goals. So winning today means a lot to me,&#8221; Maria said after winning the Nash Cup.

Maria who had faced stiff opposition in her native Bannu for playing sport, often posed as a boy to compete in matches in her conservative hometown. She moved to Peshawar in 1999 to pursue her love for squash. 

Upon her move, Maria was immediately inducted into the Hashim Khan Complex, named after the first great player to emerge from a Pakistani dynasty of squash players which dominated the international game for decades.

It was in Peshawar where Maria&#8217;s father really began to realise the true potential his daughter had. Representing Warsak High School in Peshawar, Maria became the youngest ever winner of the National Women&#8217;s Squash Championship toppling top seed Muqaddas Ashraf of Punjab in straight sets in the final at Karachi Club squash court in 2004. She was 13 at the time and while the cash prize of Rs. 8,500 and a crystal trophy felt good, it was really the satisfaction of being better than everyone that was to accelerate Maria&#8217;s drive. She quickly swatted away her competition, winning an Under-15 tournament and then at 15 winning the Under-19 Hashim Khan National junior championship in 2005.

She scaled up the national rankings, Dunlop racquet in hand and Mohammad Ali-like confidence, often calling her self the world&#8217;s best squash player in some of her post-match press conferences. It was this self belief and great form that finally brought her to the world stage, joining the WISPA in 2006. She was immediately at ease on the international circuit as well, reaching the semi-final stage of the 2nd WISPA International Women&#8217;s Squash Championship at the POF Jahangir Khan Complex in Islamabad.

In early August 2007 she was given the Salaam Pakistan Award by the President of Pakistan, alongside tennis player Aisam-ul-Haq Qureshi and footballer Muhammad Essa.

The year 2009 saw her win her first international tournament when she beat the same opponent she had defeated as a 13-year-old. Muqaddas Ashraf once again succumbed to Maria&#8217;s power and agility losing the Chief of Army Staff International squash tournament.

But it was in 2011 that her fortunes really changed. 

After learning of a job opening at Canadian squash legend Jonathan Power's National Squash Academy in Toronto, Maria wrote an emotional letter to Power about the difficulty of training freely in Peshawar and about her aspirations of following in the footsteps of Pakistani greats. Moved by the plea, Power immediately took the young talent under his wings and vowed to make her a world champion.

The academy in Toronto gave Maria &#8220;10 out of 10&#8221; as far as talent was concerned but a lack of proper training meant she had a long way to go before she could compete with the top stars in the world. Her grit and determination, however, meant that it wasn&#8217;t going to be long until that happened.

Two titles in 2012, qualification in the British Open main draw (a first for Pakistani female players) and now the Nash Cup. For Power, who was in attendance at the London Squash & Fitness Club in Ontario, Maria seems to be headed in the right direction. 

Maria Toor becomes first female Nash Cup champion - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Human chain to protect Christians at Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BATMAN

Lone Shooter said:


> *Jeep Safari*
> 
> Jeep Safari Pakistan visits Lora, Ghambeer, Phala, Ruprah Lilaphota, Sangla Gali and Pir Sohwa. Departure time was set at 1000 Hrs. Entrance to the track is just 20 minutes away from Islamabad. The Journey took 6/7 hours in total reaching an elevation of more than 4000 Ft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeep Safari Pakistan



I have done this tour on motor bike at the age of 19.
During those times, it was dangerous due to presence of leopards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

BATMAN said:


> I have done this tour on motor bike at the age of 19.
> During those times, it was dangerous due to presence of leopards.



I believe the leopards are still there. A few years ago one came down as far as Islamabad, was seen in a house's backyard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Pakistan win IBSF World Team Snooker Championship



> IRELAND: Pakistan defeated Iran 5-3 in a snooker match in Carlow, Ireland, winning the World Team Snooker Championship, Express News reported on Sunday.
> It was speculated earlier that Iran would take the lead but Pakistan followed a good strategy to secure a win.
> Mohammad Sajid and Mohammad Asif from Pakistan were playing against Iran&#8217;s Sohail and Amir.
> Final Best of 9 Frame Result
> Pakistan beat Iran 5-3 &#8211; (33-70(50), 18-68(58), 9-74, 88-20(83), 67-11(50), 87-15, 75-43(51), 58-35).
> Earlier, a nerve-racking game of snooker on Saturday had ended with the Pakistani snooker team prevailing against a seasoned Ireland team in the semi-final.
> Muhammad Asif and Muhammad Sajjad had gone into the match on the back of a good run in the championships, having beaten Poland and India to reach the semi-final.
> The Irish duo of Michael Judge and Robert Murphy had proved to be a stern test for Pakistan, after the team had prevailed against the UAE side in the quarter finals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

&#8216;Pakistan develops search engine for free online courses&#8217;



> KARACHI, Oct 7: Pakistan will become the first country to offer top-quality education on an integrated online platform that will include free online courses from hundreds of top universities around the world, claimed Dr Prof Atta-ur-Rahman, the former chairman of the Higher Education Commission, at the Second National Conference on Space Science on Monday.
> 
> Speaking to Dawn on the sidelines of the first day of the conference, he said that the search engine had been developed. He added that the Hussain Ebrahim Jamal (HEJ) Institute of Chemistry would launch the integrated platform for the best available free online courses like MIT open courseware, Coursera, Udacity, Khan Academy, Virtual University of Pakistan and other courses next month.
> 
> Dr Rahman said that the lack of trained faculty was a major hurdle in educating the masses especially in developing world. And joining hands with world&#8217;s top varsities such as MIT and Harvard to deliver excellent academic material would greatly help Pakistan and other developing countries, he added.
> 
> According to the former HEC chairman, Pakistan will be the only country to have brought together the great wealth of educational material from around the world on one single platform.
> 
> Some 60 research presentations and papers will be presented at the two-day event being organised by the Institute of Planetary Astrophysics (ISPA), the University of Karachi, to celebrate the &#8216;World Space Week 2013&#8217;.
> 
> The first day of the two-day conference brought together scholars and experts from Pakistan Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (Suparco), Ghulam Ishaq Khan Institute of Engineering Science and Technology, Institute of Space Technology, ISPA and other institutes.
> 
> The official topic of this year&#8217;s Space Week celebrations is &#8220;Exploring Mars, Discovering Earth&#8221;.
> 
> In an interesting presentation, Salman Zubair from the department of Geography, Karachi University, shared his findings about road designs and accidents, which according to him, could be curbed using the help of satellite imagery and Geographical Information System.
> 
> He also urged road planners to consider the mass awareness about the new road facilities and GIS planning while designing major roads, a lack of which was responsible for 34 per cent accidents directly or indirectly.
> 
> Mr Zubair said that Karachi ranked fourth in the world when it came to road accidents.
> 
> In another lecture, Mohammad Shafique from the National Centre of Excellence in Geology, the University of Peshawar, said that Pakistan witnessed 138 major disasters over the past 30 years. He said remote sensing and satellite imaging could be used as an important tool in disaster mitigation and management.
> 
> Other scholars presented their findings in cosmology, theoretical physics, renewable energy, Mars explorations and other topics related to Space Science, technology and cosmology.
> 
> NCSS-2013 has been organised with the collaboration of Suparco, HEC and Pakistan Science Foundation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Trailer of WAAR*

Theatrical Trailer of WAAR Pakistani Movie | Tune.pk


----------



## Lone Shooter

*The Beetle crush*






KARACHI: &#8220;The Volkswagen Beetle has always been a good and sturdy option for a family car. Everyone here had a Beetle in their collection of cars during the 1960s and 70s,&#8221; says Mohsin Ikram, founder and president of the Vintage and Classic Cars Club of Pakistan.

Among his own collection of classic cars, Mr Ikram is proud to own a 1951 Beetle, the first one that came to Pakistan and a 1958 Mircobus. 

"I waited 13 years for the Beetle. It was brought here by a German couple but got confiscated by the customs at that time. The customs department then auctioned it off to a family here. And I had been convincing that family to sell it to me for 13 years until they finally gave in a few years back."

This particular Beetle has a split window for a rear windshield. This is the oldest Beetle and the only one of its kind in the subcontinent certified by the Volkswagen Club in India. Right now, it can fetch something between 20,000 and 60,000 Euros or between Rs3 million and Rs8 million,&#8221; he adds.

Mr Ikram also points out that with classic cars out of the reach of hobbyists, the Volkswagen is still a good classic to acquire. &#8220;It is also easier to maintain while being good on petrol,&#8221; he says. 

Asad Ishaque heads the Karachi chapter of the Volkswagen Club of Pakistan. Proud of his own collection of Beetles, he says that he owns three models: a 1959, a 1968 and a 1972. 

He says, &#8220;I can&#8217;t even think of parting with my Beetles ever.&#8221; Laughingly, he adds, 

"Yes, my family would like to see newer cars at home, but they, too, have tired of bringing up that issue with me now."






About their exclusive club, he says that it was formed with some aims in mind. &#8220;There are very few Beetles left. The last show we held here in December last year had some 65 cars most of which were well-maintained. Still, we Beetle owners wanted to be here for the newcomers in the club. Since we have the know-how about this car we wanted to share it with the others, too. We want to help them keep their cars in good condition. The Beetle deserves to be preserved,&#8221; he says.

Meanwhile, Abdul Rahim Ghauri, shows his love for the Beetle through his workshop, Universal Motors, on Jahangir Road. &#8220;The Beetles in really bad condition, we call kachra gari. I take it off its owner&#8217;s hands for around Rs50,000 to Rs60,000 then I have my fun restoring it. I resell a restored Beetle for around Rs450,000 and up,&#8221; he says, gesturing towards the many Beetles in various stages of repair inside and outside the garage.

There is an entire chassis that he has built right here resting against a wall. It is for one Beetle that has to be rebuilt. There are fiberglass bodies, sparkling new engines, etc. Mr Ghauri discards several myths about the Volkwagen. If you think that a Beetle engine once opened up for overhauling is never the same again, you have to see his smooth-running Beetle engines; if you think that a Beetle cannot be converted to CNG, he has achieved that, too; and if you think a Volkswagen cannot be air-conditioned, you are wrong there as well. Mr Ghauri proudly unlocks his own metallic green Beetle to display its AC, etc.

Although this city also has a couple of dedicated Volkswagen spare parts dealers, Cheap Autos and Novelty Motors, at Plaza, Mr Ghauri says that he usually gets his spare parts from Germany, Brazil and China. &#8220;All over the world, people associate my name with the Volkswagen,&#8221; he announces. He has been running his garage for 42 years now. &#8220;None of my 11 children share my love for the Beetle but I have been here all this time,&#8221; he says.

The Beetle crush - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Umer Mumtaz (Karachi) Selected for National Geographic Project*






Out of 20,000 Photographers around the world, A Local Karachi Based Photographer Got Selected For National Geographic Project by none other then *bear Grylls (Host of Man Vs Wild).*

Talking to *The Music Beats * Umer stated that, 5 months ago National Geographic started a worldwide competition under the leadership of bear grylls where he was competing among 20,000 photographers from all over the world. Initially he got short listed among 7000 photographers and then after few Skype interviews, he`s now on top 50.
Top 8 Photographers will be getting 7 countries (Spain, Turkey, France, Belgium, Italy, Brazil and Malaysia) free adventure tour with bear Grylls with 100% scholarship.
This is indeed a proud moment for all Pakistanis. The Music Beats congratulates Umer and prays for his selection in top 8.
A special message given by *Umer Mumtaz *“Everything is possible, all you need to do is be yourself”
- See more at: http://www.themusicbeats.net/umer-m...-geographic-project.html#sthash.VNwhuKQr.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MohitV

AWESOME!!!!! thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

*Pakistan remain unbeaten to date in Japan*
*Pakistan remain unbeaten to date in Japan - thenews.com.pk*

*



JAPAN: Pakistan beat India 5-4 in the Asian Hockey Champions Trophy on Thursday at Kakamigahara, Japan to reach the final of the event.



In a thrilling match the scores were level at 2-2 at half-time but Pakistan managed to score 3 more in the second half where as India could mange just 2.



This keenly contested match was pakistan’s penultimate league match and the green shirts will play their last league match against Japan on Friday.



Pakistan has won all its league matches so far.

Click to expand...

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Pakistan women writers’ body formed | Arab News — Saudi Arabia News, Middle East News, Opinion, Economy and more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

Pakistan's first CubeSat satellite launched 

*ISLAMABAD: Just after noon (Pakistan time) on Thrusday, the Russian Dnepr launch vehicle took off from Yasny in Russia. The launch takes 31 satellites into space, including iCUBE-1, Pakistan’s first CubeSat satellite.*
On-board Dnepr launch vehicle, the satellite was launched from Yasny launch base, Russia. The launch also created a record for the maximum payload launched into space.
iCUBE-1 by the Institute of Space Technology (IST), will open up future possibilities for carrying out experiments in the domain of space dynamics, nano technology and microgravity and is expected to serve as testing ground for developing satellite constellations.

Pakistan’s first CubeSat satellite launched – The Express Tribune

ICUBE-1 has been launched in a polar orbit, 600 Km above the surface of the Earth, and is designed to take low resolution images of Earth and other space objects. Initially, ICUBE-1 will transmit a Continuous Wave Morse coded beacon with message “ICUBE-1 First CubeSat of Pakistan”. Ham radio operators have a great opportunity to hear those signals on the VHF band. ICUBE-1 has a mass of 1.1 Kg and is thus categorized as a pico-satellite. The satellite has a volume of 10cm cube and it houses several sensors to collect data for scientific purposes. ICUBE-1 is a fully autonomous satellite and is capable of maintaining its health via its on-board computer. The satellite will send its health data to ground stations and can also be commanded from Satellite Tracking and Control Station at IST.

iCUBE-1 Launch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistani scientist features on leading American journal*

*KARACHI: A leading American science magazine has listed a technology by a Pakistani scientist in its ‘World Changing Idea’ list– the magazine’s annual feature for the recognition of the world’s top ten technologies that have potential to change the world.*
On November 19, Scientific American – a reputable science journal based in the United States (US) – recognised Muhammad Hamid Zaman, a Pakistani biomedical engineer, for his innovative product Pharmacheck, which was chosen by the magazine as one of the world’s top 10 technologies for its December, 2013 issue.
Every year, the magazine chooses 10 technologies that have the potential to change the world and publish this list. The selection process, Zaman told _The Express Tribune_, is controlled only by the journal and no one can nominate himself as they make their own selections based on the potential impact of the discovery or technology.







Accolade: Pakistani scientist features on leading American journal – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

Pakistani women break new ground at Kabaddi World Cup in India






LAHORE: Sixteen young Pakistani women will make history this weekend as they compete in the 2013 Kabaddi World Cup — the first time the country has ever fielded an international women's team in the sport.
The traditional tag-wrestling sport involves players trying to tag an opponent before making it back to their half of the field.
Kabaddi is hugely popular in the Punjab provinces of India and Pakistan, where it originates, and is played in countries around the world with South Asian populations.
It has traditionally been seen as a macho sport but now Pakistan is sending a women's team to the November 30-December 14, 2013 World Cup in India.
For 24-year-old Sayeda Fareeda Khanum, who comes from a conservative, religious family where she fought for years to be allowed to compete in sports, it is a dream come true.

The Pakistan women face England, Mexico and Denmark in their pool matches while arch rivals India play the United States, Kenya and New Zealand.

Pakistani women break new ground at Kabaddi World Cup in India - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Lone Shooter said:


> *Human chain to protect Christians at Lahore*




surprise surprise this never hit the big news like other shitty news gets many followers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

Special children channel their inner artists for exhibition

KARACHI: The creative canvases and handiworks on display at the Grandeur Gallery have not been prepared by a seasoned artist per se – they are the creations of ‘special’ children who refuse to let their physical disabilities hinder their development. These young artists, using the limited resources at hand, have poured the vibrancy of their thoughts and ideas onto the canvases.

From collages depicting Pakistan’s noted historical structures and monuments to the intricately designed truck-art, these young minds have shown their creative side on the canvases, in the forms of paper-made birds and reflective stickers on tables, trays and photo frames.






Had these been the creation of a noted artist, the works would have sold at a remarkably high price. At the Grandeur Gallery, however, the children have put up their efforts for sale at affordable prices.
The exhibition was organised by the Special Children’s Educational Institute (SCEI), a non-profit organisation that aims to nurture and provide opportunities to mentally and physically challenged children. It featured works based on the theme, “I am Special and so is my country.”






“We chose this theme because it relates to the children and our country is special to them,” explained the institute’s principal, Saima Haq, adding that the exhibition was the result of a two-month long effort by the children and their teachers.
Haq went on to say that the exhibition was aimed to create awareness about the special children and their remarkable potential and talents. “If these children are provided with opportunities equivalent to those who are ‘normal’, they have the potential to achieve so much more.”






The pieces are a collaborative effort of the 42 students at the SCEI, with a few original pieces like the Kawaa (crows made with papers) having been done by them independently. “One of the children, who has limited motor abilities did the background with a roller brush, while those with more advanced skills added details to the paintings.” She added that the autistic patients had been provided with stencils to add colour to the canvases with spray paints.

Zeritta Mavalvala, who volunteered at the institute for a month, told _The Express Tribune_ that she had made the children feel involved by putting a picture in front of the children and making a sketch for them to which they added colour. “Sometimes you have to hold their hands to teach them, but then they learn to do it by themselves. Some children have visual problems and some can’t hold the brush in their hands but they are all quick learners,” she said, adding that she had taken an aptitude test of the children and then planned the classes according to their skills.

“Some children can’t progress in education after a certain level, which is why we have made a vocational centre where they are employed. We sell the handicrafts made by the children in the vocational centre to gather money and purchase the items required for the arts and crafts,” explained Meher Cowasji, the headmistress of SCEI. The institute is always in dire need of more funds, she lamented.

The love these children share for painting, dancing and listening to music is like any other’s. They love attending school and going on outings to Pizza Hut and McDonalds, but they cannot understand abstract things.

They cannot comprehend words like ‘strike’. “We have told them that their school will be closed only on weekends and they fail to understand unplanned closures like strikes,” she said.


Special children channel their inner artists for exhibition – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

Pakistani flag hoisted on South American peak

ISLAMABAD: Samina Baig gave her fellow countrymen another reason to celebrate when she and her brother held the Pakistan flag high on top of the highest peak of South America.
Samina Baig and her brother Mirza Ali have become the first Pakistani mountaineers to summit Mount Aconcagua in Argentina.
The Alpine Club of Pakistan (ACP) informed its annual general meeting on Monday that the duo had reached the top of the 6,961 metres high peak at 3pm on December 13.
“Samina Baig and her brother informed us last night at 11pm that they had managed to reach the top of the peak after battling harsh weather conditions for almost nine hours,” said Karrar Haideri, a member of the ACP executive council.
He said the conquest was the first success of Samina Baig and Mirza Ali under the Adventure Diplomacy Expedition that aimed at projecting the positive image of Pakistan around the world.

The ACP described the success of Samina Baig as the second major achievement after she became the first Pakistani woman to climb Mount Everest in May this year.

Pakistani flag hoisted on South American peak - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BATMAN

*http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/31/h...istani-pediatrician.html?hpw&rref=health&_r=0*

*$1 Million Prize for Pakistani Pediatrician*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## michaeljordan

That's really interesting! What is the URL of the portal or source?


----------



## BATMAN

*Pakistan beat Proteas women*
*Pakistan beat Proteas women - Cricket | IOL.co.za*
*



Johannesburg – Pakistan beat the Proteas by a convincing seven wickets to claim the T20 section of the Qatar International Women’s Cricket Championship, in Doha, on Friday.

Pakistan restricted South Africa to 68/9 after winning the toss and choosing to bowl. Pakistan knocked off the runs with ease as they reached 72 for three, with 23 balls remaining.

South African captain Mignon du Preez said Pakistan were too good on the day.

“We had a bad day at the office today,” said Du Preez.

“We didn’t put on the runs needed to have a competitive enough game and we disappointed ourselves.

“Hats off to Pakistan for playing their game ruthlessly and getting the win.”

Asmavia Iqbal and Sania Khan took 2/14 and 2/16 respectively to keep South Africa constantly under pressure.

Marizanne Kapp showed resistance, scoring 40 off 48 balls, the best effort of the South African innings, with no one else managing more than Sunette Loubser’s eight.

Nain Abidi was the first casualty of the Pakistani reply, stumped off Loubser (1/14) for four in the fifth over. Nida Dar followed in the ninth, run out by Du Preez for 11.

Javeria Khan added 38 off 46 balls to set up her side’s victory, before she lost her wicket to Moseline Daniels (1/13) in the 16th over.

Bismah Maroof (14 not out) and Nahida Khan (2 not out) added the remaining runs for victory.– Sapa

Click to expand...

*
Pakistan women cricket team was harassed last time when they went playing in India, there food was intoxicated and they were forced to sleep in stadium.
This win is slap on the face of haters.
Now surely this news is not going to go down the throat of hindus and i trust BCCI is already contemplating conspiracies.

Victorious Women Cricket team returns home | SAMAA TV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

^^ Sir I am honoured for your contribution on this thread as before and looking forward for some other positive inputs as well in coming times. However I request that let this thread remain all about POSITVE VIBES PAKISTAN only, as positivity through negativity ends up in negativity only. I hope you'll understand and take it in positivity as well 

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khair_ctg

some people in both Bangladesh and Pakistan sometimes say Pakistan is powerful because of military and nuclear power. but i think this kind of talent still the most powerful weapon Pakistan has (besides a lot more of course and the coke studio gigs maybe )










this is a little different from the type of music i usually listen to. and I came across Sajjad Ali very recently

Enjoy!

@Armstrong @Aeronaut @Al-zakir @Syed Naved

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Sajad Ali is awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

Pakistanis break world record of most number of people waving flags






*LAHORE: In a week that has seen a number of records being broken, the another Guinness World Record was broken on Saturday of the most number of people waving flags. *
The record was established at the opening of the Punjab Youth Festival at the jam-packed National Hockey Stadium on Saturday as a total of 56,263 enthusiasts participated in the event. The record had previously been held by Argentina where 49,850 participants waved their national flag.

Pakistani youth have established 29 world records during the ongoing Punjab Youth Festival. More than 60,000 students of different educational institutions took part in these record breaking activities.

Pakistanis break world record of most number of people waving flags – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guluchulo

mashallah


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Alots of "records" were broken tht day..


----------



## Lone Shooter

26 amazing Pakistanis who have made us proud!






*Pakistan, a land that has become synonymous with ‘versatile’ crime, crude jokes about Talibanisation in the West and a euphemism for all that is dark and grey. There are always two sides to a coin; the first side is seldom the accurate or the complete picture.*

There are plenty of problems in this country, yet somehow I always get the impression that the media outlets in Pakistan do tend to overemphasise the negative aspects over the positives. I am sure this statement would fetch many comments that can be classified as nefarious by any linguistic measure. But, please, do try to understand the point of all this.

The point is that the country is in transition- it is a volatile transition wherein we all must play a role to change the social standards and norms of Pakistan. In this blog post, I will go over a list of people of Pakistani descent, from diverse backgrounds, who are working diligently to promote a pro-Pakistan image abroad.

Their efforts combined with individual efforts from all of us would ultimately determine both the pace and the quality of the social change that we all so desire to manifest in Pakistan. I draw my inspiration from these people, I hope you do too.
______________________________________________________________________________________________

For details visit 26 amazing Pakistanis who have made us proud! – The Express Tribune Blog

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

*Above 7,000 Pakistani women working abroad on prominent posts*
*




*
*About 7,331 Pakistani women were sent abroad for employment during the last five years in different cadres. Official sources said that women have been appointed on important posts including Community Welfare Attaches (CWAs) in Pakistan embassies. These women were posted in Pakistan embassies of Saudi Arabia, United Arab Emirates, Qatar, Bahrain, Oman, United Kingdom, United States, Canada, Norway, Italy, Kuwait, Malaysia for resolving the problems of the Pakistanis. Elaborating the responsibilities of CWA, they said, these officials attend the problems promptly and take up issues with the concerned authorities. “Even the legal aid is provided wherever it is required and appropriate action is taken to resolve the issues of overseas”, they said.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Holi celebrations in Pakistan




*
















for more pictures Holi celebrations in Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

Adil Najam Named Dean of Pardee School of Global Studies
(Global policy expert will develop new school’s vision and strategies)






Adil Najam has been named inaugural dean of the Pardee School of Global Studies, which was endowed by a generous gift of $25 million from Frederick S. Pardee (SMG’54, GSM’54, Hon.’06). Photo by Vernon Doucette

The new Frederick S. Pardee School of Global Studies took a major step forward last week with the appointment of Adil Najam as inaugural dean. The school, whose core mission is the improvement of the human condition around the globe, will open in the fall. Najam, a College of Arts & Sciences professor of international relations and of earth and environment, is a well-known expert in international diplomacy and development. He was director of BU’s Frederick S. Pardee Center for the Study of the Longer-Range Future from 2007 through 2011.

“Adil is a wonderful choice for the dean of the Pardee School,” says President Robert A. Brown. “He has the leadership experience and the academic breadth and depth needed to lead the creation of new approaches to interdisciplinary global studies. I look forward to working with him in his new role.”

Jean Morrison, University provost and chief academic officer, says she is delighted that Najam has agreed to take on the role of inaugural dean. “Professor Najam is well positioned to lead the effort to establish the new Pardee School of Global Studies,” says Morrison. “He is a highly regarded scholar with expertise in international environmental and development policy, global governance, and higher education in developing countries. I also look forward to working with Adil in his new role.”

Adil Najam Named Dean of Pardee School of Global Studies | BU Today | Boston University


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Karachi Time Lapse




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152055322853137




*


----------



## Al Bhatti

May 4, 2014





Peter Claes, Belgium ambassador to Pakistan, presenting Sadruddin Hashwani with the jewel and diploma of Knight- Commander in the Order of Leopold II in Islamabad.


*Dubai-based Pakistani businessman honoured by Belgium*


Sadruddin Hashwani was conferred the Award of Knight Commander in the Order of Leopold II

A prominent Dubai-based Pakistani businessman Sadruddin Hashwani has been honoured by the Belgium government for his role in the socio-economic development of his country and improving relations between the two countries.

Peter Claes, Ambassador of Belgium to Pakistan, officially presented Hashwani with the jewel and diploma of Knight-Commander in the Order of Leopold II during an official ceremony in Islamabad last week.

The Order of Leopold II is one of the three national Belgian Orders of chivalry. All three Orders have the Belgian Sovereign as Grand Master. They have 5 grades: Knight, Officer, Knight-Commander, Grand Officer and Grand Cross.

The Order of Leopold II, instituted by the King Leopold II in 1900, is awarded for loyal services to the Belgian monarch and as a sign of his personal gratitude. It is awarded both to distinguished Belgian military and senior civil servants and to foreign nationals. The grade of Knight-Commander is usually reserved for captains of industry and high dignitaries.

Hashwani thanked the ambassador for his kind support and expressed his gratitude to the King of the Belgians for the honour and reiterated his commitment to the promotion of good relations between the two countries.

In his address Ambassador Claes thanked Hashwani, who is also honorary consul general of Belgium in Pakistan, for his commitment to the Belgium and his active support to the Embassy over the past 25 years.

Belgium has had a diplomatic presence in Karachi since 1948 and the Honorary Consulate, the ambassador said, symbolises the long-term commitment of Belgium to Pakistan’s success and the indelible bonds of friendship between the people.

Dubai-based Pakistani businessman honoured by Belgium | GulfNews.com

https://defence.pk/threads/dubai-based-pakistani-businessman-honoured-by-belgium.312438/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

May 23, 2014

*Pakistan to produce World Cup soccer balls*

When FIFA World Cup's Chinese supplier Adidas failed to keep up with the demand of soccer balls in Rio de Janeiro, a Sialkot ball manufacturing company in Pakistan then stepped in and got the contract.

The 159th-ranked football nation and a country known as a cricketing nation - Pakistan will be exporting the soccer balls for the upcoming FIFA World Cup in Brazil.

It was when he felt the roar of the crowd at the 2006 World Cup in Germany that Pakistani factory owner Khawaja Akhtar first dreamt up a goal of his own: to manufacture the ball for the biggest soccer tournament on the planet.

Last year he finally got his chance - but only 33 days to make it happen.

Factory owner Khwaja Akhtar, who has made balls for the German Bundesliga, French league and the Champions League, is excited with the challenge of being a part of World Cup soccer history.

"It was when I felt the roar of the crowd at the 2006 World Cup that I dreamt of a goal of my own: to manufacture the ball for the biggest football tournament on the planet," Akhtar said.

"The people were chanting all around me. I just thought, this is the real thing. I was part of the crowd. I never had that kind of feeling before," added Akhtar.

Sialkot, a town in eastern Pakistan, was once the unassailable soccer ball production capital of the world -- exporting about 30 million balls a year, an estimated 40 percent of global production -- but India and China have recently caught up.

In December 2013, Brazil unveiled the latest soccer ball for the 2014 edition -- the Brazuca -- on the official FIFA World Cup website.

The Brazuca features a striking new design and new panel system. Six identical interlocking panels make up the ball's synthetic surface, thermally bonded to keep out moisture.

The month-long tournament, which kickstarts on June 12, has 32 of the worlds best sides locking horns in the most watched event in sports.





Employees work near official 2014 World Cup balls at the final stage of their quality check inside the soccer ball factory that produces official match balls for the World Cup in Brazil, in Sialkot, Punjab province May 16, 2014.





































Pakistan to produce FIFA World Cup Soccer Balls

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al Bhatti

May 24, 2014







*10-week Arabic lessons launched*
Pakistan Association Dubai starts 10-week practical Arabic classes

The Pakistan Association Dubai has started a 10-week Arabic language course in its premises in Oud Metha.
The Religious Affairs Committee of the Association designed the programme that is being held twice a week for 10 weeks, totalling 20 classes. The programme, which started on May 14, is for beginners interested in learning Arabic.

People from different fields such as accounts, engineering, marketing, medical and business, have registered for the programme. Haroon Malek, welfare secretary of the Pakistan Consulate, was present during the launch of the programme.

A Dh150 registration fee is required to cover the study materials, refreshment, and certificates on completion of the course.

The association is also taking steps to launch a similar course exclusively for women.

“Impressed by women’s interest and response to the launch of the course for men, we are trying to start a similar programme for women too,” says Abdullah Adnan, secretary of the religious affairs committee.

He said that the association is also planning to design three to four 10-week modules to cater to the needs and interests of beginners and advance-level learners. This will be made possible through the help of teachers, including Sultan Fatih, the lead teacher in the programme.

10-week Arabic lessons launched | GulfNews.com

-----------------------

This is a very good initiative

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

*13 April 2014*






_Muhammad Tariq Wazir and Dr Zia Ul Hasan with Pakistan Day Awards winners at the Pakistan Association, Dubai, on Friday._


*Pakistani expats honoured in Dubai*

The Pakistan Association Dubai (PAD) on Friday honoured and appreciated a number of community members who have been striving to improve the image of Pakistan.

The PAD and Skyline University signed an MoU by which the university will allocate Dh1 million scholarships for post graduate students and eight scholarships for grade 12 Pakistani students.

Dr Faisal Ikram, Secretary-General of PAD, said the best way to celebrate Pakistan Day was to pay tribute to people and organisations that are working towards creating a better image of Pakistan.

Muhammad Tariq Wazir, Head of Chancery at the Pakistan Consulate Dubai, also attended the event. Dr Zia Ul Hasan, president of the PAD, requested the community to come forward and be part of its campaign to portray positive and bright Pakistan. Twenty community members and organisations from 14 different fields were given awards.

Pakistani expats honoured in Dubai - Khaleej Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## najeeb ahmed

sound's good...


----------



## xyxmt

Lone Shooter said:


> *Jeep Safari*
> 
> Jeep Safari Pakistan visits Lora, Ghambeer, Phala, Ruprah Lilaphota, Sangla Gali and Pir Sohwa. Departure time was set at 1000 Hrs. Entrance to the track is just 20 minutes away from Islamabad. The Journey took 6/7 hours in total reaching an elevation of more than 4000 Ft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeep Safari Pakistan



I did not see any Jeep in the above pictures


----------



## Dubious

xyxmt said:


> I did not see any Jeep in the above pictures


the large cars are called Jeep in Pakistan...someone told me


----------



## untitled

Akheilos said:


> the large cars are called Jeep in Pakistan...someone told me


Yup the larger suv types

like all mini buses are called mazdahs
lorries maybe called datsuns
and motorbikes called scooters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Akheilos said:


> the large cars are called Jeep in Pakistan...someone told me



oh i see so its like some people used to call every motor cycle Honda.
I thought it was a jeep only rally for all jeep owners in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

xyxmt said:


> oh i see so its like some people used to call every motor cycle Honda.
> I thought it was a jeep only rally for all jeep owners in Pakistan.


lolz yea kinda post 343 by @persona_non_grata explains it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

July 8, 2014

*Needy Pakistani families in Dubai given food packages*

Coupons for food packages are being distributed to 750 poor families during Ramadan by the Pakistan Association Dubai (PAD). 

The donations should met the month-long needs of an average family of four, said PAD general secretary Dr Faisel Ikram.

The packages will contain rice, cooking oil, flour, lentils, dates, sugar, ghee, tea and other items.

In a ceremony held at PAD premises in Oud Mehta on Monday, a group of families were given coupons that could be redeemed at the Lulu Hypermarket in Sharjah’s Al Wahda branch.

The coupons were presented by Javed Jalil Khattak, the Consul General of Pakistan and Bushra Al Rahoomi, the chief executive of the Al Jalila Culture Centre for Children in Dubai.

About 500 Ramadan food packages were distributed by the organisation last year.

“There are a lot of deserving families out there, some of them are shy to come forward and pick up the coupons, so PAD will be going to their places to hand over the coupons,” said Dr Ikram.

“The coupons are a good idea; they let people go to the store and collect the package. These packages have almost all the necessary food items for an average family for about a month. I’m very thankful to the community for their donations and their support.”

Those who wish to be part of the programme must first register for the coupons with PAD at its Oud Metha office, he said.

The organisation has also organised prison visits and launched a prisoner release programme in which fines for minor offenses will be paid.

During Ramadan a health awareness day will also be conducted at a labour camp to provide basic medical checks.

Mr Khattak said the consulate was keen to cooperate with PAD in the prisoner release programme and in educational activities.

“I would like to thank PAD, this reflects the spirit of Ramadan of giving and sharing with others,” said Ms Al Rahoomi.

“Pakistan and UAE have been brothers and sisters for ages. May God reward you for helping and supporting each other in Ramadan.”

PAD officials also spoke of plans to set up a medical centre that would charge minimal fees so needy patients of any nationality could receive medical attention.


Needy Pakistani families in Dubai given food packages | The National

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al Bhatti

July 8, 2014






Working in slums and rural communities in Pakistan gave Sadaffe Abid a great appreciation of how the majority of her compatriots live.

*Pakistani businesswoman Sadaffe Abid makes it her mission to empower women*

Sadaffe Abid is one of Pakistan’s most successful businesswomen. She was the chief executive of the Kashf Foundation, one of the largest microfinance institutions in Pakistan, growing it from a pilot project in two rooms, to serve 300,000 female clients with micro-loans. Ms Abid also co-founded the Buksh Foundation, a Pakistani start-up that enhances financial access to micro entrepreneurs. After 13 years in micro-financing, Ms Abid now splits her time between Dubai and Pakistan, conducting leadership training focused on developing high-potential female professionals and entrepreneurs and emerging talent.

*What was your inspiration for wanting to help Pakistani women?*

I’m from an educated family of men and women, and my father worked in the military so we had a tight budget. But I was able to get a scholarship to study at Mount Holyoke College in the US. That opened my mind to possibilities – I met people from different cultures, developed a love for learning and growth and wanted to go back to Pakistan to make a difference. I started out in development, doing two years of consulting work for the World Bank and the Asian Development Bank. I went to slums and rural communities in Pakistan, which gave me a great appreciation of how the majority of Pakistan live. Their daily challenges were very different from mine. Over 5.1 million primary school-aged children are out of school in Pakistan – the third highest number of out-of-school children in the world – and 63 per cent of them are girls. However it’s a society that’s changing, and female role models are emerging.

*What does the Kashf Foundation do for women?*

I joined Kashf in 1997 when it was a two-room incubator in Lahore. At the beginning we didn’t know much about micro-financing, we were really working like a lab. I worked with the founders to turn Kashf into an organisation that employs 2000 staff and has disbursed US$200 million. Kashf micro-finances small businesses for women who are earning $2 to $3 a day. We help them open grocery stores, make bangles or shoes and buy goats by giving women micro-loans starting at US$100, and going up to $1,000.

*Why did you turn your focus to helping other female business leaders?*

I got another scholarship for a masters in entrepreneurship and leadership at Harvard Kennedy School in the US. I learnt the adaptive leadership model with professor Ron Heifetz, which really inspired me.

Two years ago I moved to Dubai and started running leadership programmes with women in the UAE and Pakistan. The idea was to enable them to become more effective at exercising leadership and to create a group of women who can engage, sponsor and mentor each other.

*Who are the women on your leadership programmes?*

We’ve had 30 Emirati, Arab, South Asian and western high-potential women go through the programme here. These women were looking at accelerating their growth and also becoming effective and purposeful in their personal life. I also work with emerging female professionals, young women just starting their careers that are really interested in learning. Women in companies like PwC, Microsoft, Dell, MasterCard, Sharjah Business Women’s Council, Dubai Holding and DP World have participated in our programmes.

*How does the programme work?*

It’s about empowering women so they can tap into their unique strengths. We create a safe space for discussions on what’s working, what’s not, and where women can step up. For example, to exercise leadership you’ve got to have a stomach for conflict and difficult conversations. But women generally tend to be stabilisers. So they develop self-awareness about their defaults and blind spots. What’s different about us is that our leadership techniques are innovative – it’s not a lecture-based model, it’s very experiential. So we get women to practice new behaviours in the room. For example if you want to be a risk-taker, what would risk- taking look like during the programme? Because we’re all born with these qualities. It’s just that based on our culture, environment and family, some qualities get nurtured more than others. We practice using the muscles we’re not used to using.
*

How can workplaces evolve to better support women leaders?*

Workspaces were built when men were in the majority, so they still reflect that. Having more women in positions of decision-making power will make a difference, as will having more candid conversations about balancing the needs of raising a family and work life, and engaging with men on these topics to understand their perspectives. There are many unconscious biases that we carry as women and men and these discussions help us peel the layers. There’s a lot of potential for society to be more holistic, to recognise the different roles women have. It would also be valuable to have men in senior positions mentor and sponsor women, it would lead to such a great exchange.


Pakistani businesswoman Sadaffe Abid makes it her mission to empower women | The National

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al Bhatti

Read the last sentence from The National









-------------------------------







------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

July 10, 2014





Rock climber Nazia Parveen (R) jokes with her trainer Imran Junaidi during their practice in Islamabad






Aleena Raza stands behind her three-year-old son Ryan as he plays on a tablet computer in his room in Lahore. Raza manages textile retail brand So Kamal






Educationalist and model Fatima (R) uses her mobile phone while her Filipino domestic worker holds her glass of water at her house in Lahore.






Interior designer Zahra Afridi (L) talks to a carpenter at a workshop on the outskirts of Islamabad. Afridi runs her own interior design company. Her most recent project was the Classic Rock Coffee cafe in Islamabad.


*Taliban and terror fail to chain these Pakistani women*


There is a side to Pakistan that many are unaware of, with women at the front

One recently became the country’s first female fighter jet pilot. The other is CEO of a group of schools. Yet another left an engineering degree to become captain of the national cricket team.

Though terrorism has plagued Pakistan, women are bravely making inroads in different fields, defying all odds to represent the modern face of their country.


News and images of honour killings and acid attacks on women in the country often make headlines around the world, but the progress made by Pakistan’s women is hardly shown.


Women in Pakistan are building impressive careers, launching successful, independent ventures of their own and training young girls to follow in their footsteps.

 With impressive resumes and university pedigrees that rival most male executives, these women are making waves.


“Most women in Pakistan are extremely progressive in their presence in every field whether it is politics, sports, entertainment, fashion, performing arts or business but all we need is to portray them positively,” said Ambreen K, who is pioneer member of the Pakistan Change Initiative (PCI) — a Dubai-based group working to highlight positive image of Pakistan. Ambreen said the PCI strives to present the positive side of the country through various events.

“We recently held an event in Dubai to showcase modern face of Pakistani women and their contribution to the society and it was a big hit,” she said.


Though traditional gender roles still exist for many women in Pakistan, some are making impressive gains.


They are part of a growing cadre of women who are determined to move forward despite threats from hardliners.


 Women make up slightly more than half of Pakistan’s population of 180 million. Though only 17 per cent of them are considered “economically active”, given the chance they have proved their mettle in every field.


The women in Pakistan have never been so proud as when First Lt Ayesha Farooq became the first female fighter pilot in the Pakistan Air Force in 2013.


She had joined the Air Force at the age of 17 after battling to convince her mother to let her realise her dreams.


 Cultural practices used to prevent many women from working outside their homes in Pakistan. Today, that is changing. More women are now leading a number of successful businesses in various industries while creating previously unheard of opportunities for other women.


One such woman is Fatima, an educationist and model in Lahore.


Fatima is the chief executive officer (CEO) of Beaconhouse School System, a network of private schools founded by her mother-in-law. Another example is Sana Mir, captain of Pakistan’s women’s cricket team, who has become a great inspiration for girls to join sports. Mir was enrolled in an engineering degree at a national university, but left to pursue her passion for cricket.


 Pilates instructor Zainab Abbas was determined to be different when she opened her fitness studio, Route2Pilates, in Lahore after receiving training in Bangkok, Thailand. She carries out rehabilitation workouts for people with joint problems as well as specialised workouts for pregnant women.


Zahra Afridi chose to be an interior designer and runs her own interior design company. Her most recent project was the Classic Rock Coffee café in Islamabad. She is also an avid kick-boxer and regularly trains to stay fit.


Taliban and terror fail to chain these Pakistani women

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

*WAY TO BETTER BALOCHISTAN: *
Shahid Afridi during closing ceremony of All Pakistan T-20 Cricket Cup Quetta 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Men in Green

National anthem played in Bugti Stadium Balochistan





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=354762671337687





Documentary : Badal Raha Hai Balochistan

indians must watch this xD





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=778524548837507

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Lone Shooter said:


> PESHAWAR: Mardans 18-year-old Shahzad has developed a social networking portal that does not require an internet connection  Smile SMS. The SMS-based social networking service enables users to gather local and international information on their phones, free of cost, without using the internet.
> 
> IT-savvy Shahzad has been into developing programmes and websites ever since he was in grade six. This hobby transformed into passion and helped him achieve a lot at a very young age.
> 
> Sajjad Khan, one of the users of the service said that in his village, hundreds of students dont have internet access to use this service. This is the first time that such a service has been launched in K-P. It is benefitting a lot of people, said Khan.
> 
> Social networking redefined: Mardan boy develops SMS-based portal &#8211; The Express Tribune


How come this wasnt furthered?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

View attachment 40102



Pakistani swimmer Lianna Swan is aiming to set new national records when she competes at the 2014 Commonwealth Games which get underway in Glasgow, Scotland today.

The Dubai-based Lianna qualified for the Commonwealth Games after a string of record-breaking performances in the Pakistan National Championship in June where she won nine gold and three silver medals.

The 17-year-old already holds seven national records, but she is now aiming to go even faster in Glasgow, where she will compete in the 50 and 100-metre breaststroke, 50 and 100-metre freestyle and the 200-metre individual medley.

“Medalling at the Commonwealth Games may be a little unrealistic, I’m going more for the experience,” Lianna told Gulf News in an interview. ahead of what will be her seventh national team appearance.

Lianna who was born in Bahrain to a British father and a Pakistani mother said her main targets were personal bests in both the 50-metre breaststroke and freestyle.

For the teenager who began taking swimming seriously when she moved to Dubai six years ago and started training with Hamilton Aquatics, representing Pakistan was going to be an honour regardless of how she fares at the Games.

“Whatever happens, I’m extremely proud to be representing my country. I’ve waited a long time to hear if I had made the team after the nationals but now I know I’m going, I’m just really looking forward to it. Compared to my previous events, this is so much bigger in scale, so it should be an amazing experience.”

Her first race is the 50-metre breaststroke this Thursday, followed by the 50-metre freestyle on Friday and then the 100-metre breaststroke, 100-metre freestyle and the 200-metre individual medley are all on Sunday. This will be Lianna’s seventh national team appearance.

Pakistani Swan targets glory at Commonwealth Games - Sport - DAWN.COM


___________________________________________________

Mullahs are gonna get heart burns over a Christian representing Islamic Republic of Pakistan.. 

God bless & prayers for her..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*On the 60-year summit anniversary, first Pakistani team scales K-2*

*GILGIT: Almost 60 years ago, when Achille Compagnoni and Lino Lacedelli became the first to ever summit K2, their team included a Pakistani member Muhammad Ata Ullah. But on Saturday, just five days shy of that anniversary, six mountaineers from Gilgit-Baltistan became the first ever Pakistani team to reach K-2′s summit (8,611m). The day, though, saw nearly 20 climbers reach the summit.*

The six Pakistanis including Hassan Jan, Ali Durani, Rahmat Ullah Baig, Ghulam Mehdi, Rozi Ali and Muhammad Sadiq managed to reach summit from the Abruzzi Spur shortly after lunch on Saturday, four of them without supplemental oxygen.

They are part of a Pakistan-Italian K2 60 years later team that was attempting to mark 60 year anniversary of Achille Compagnoni and Lino Lacedelli maiden summit of the ‘savage mountain’ with a group summit by the first ever Pakistani team.

On the 60-year summit anniversary, first Pakistani team scales K-2 – The Express Tribune


----------



## Al Bhatti

August 14, 2014






*Pakistanis in the UAE lend a hand*
Expatriates get involved in charity to uplift the country

Children are often unjustly affected by conflict, and for this very reason UAE resident Kabul Wazir travels to northern Pakistan regularly to give them assistance under the Children of War initiative he established in 2009.

His family originates from this region, so he has an affinity with the people here. Greater Manchester–born Wazir, says, “Children hold a special place in my heart. [They] are the future and it is important that they are looked after.”

The charity provides relief to homeless, orphaned and impoverished children in whatever capacity is most needed — water, food, clothing, education or shelter.

He says that many UAE residents are helping this initiative and can follow its events via its Facebook page.

Meanwhile, *the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees put the number of internally displaced persons (IDPs) in Pakistan at around 747,498 in January*. The recently formed arts and photography wing of Pakistan Association Dubai (PAD) is raising funds to assist IDPs through an exhibition of work by expatriate Pakistanis.

Nazar Haidri and Irfan Mirza are the first to feature in a series of UAE-based events that will focus on the creative talents of Pakistanis abroad. Karachi-born Mirza experiments with abstract, conceptual, figurative and calligraphy art forms, using oil paint and acrylic. Inspired by nature and spirituality, natural global disasters and wars influence him to create imageries that reflect the brutal conditions of humankind — yet there is a thread of hope woven into  his artwork.

For Haidri, retirement led to rekindling an old passion. One of the first graduates of the Arts Council of Pakistan in the 1960s, he combines music and painting in his work, many which feature dancing and musical instruments including sitar, tabla, shahnai, tanpura and sarangi.

He counts Picasso’s cubist paintings among his inspirations. “Even though I use cubism techniques in my paintings, I still manage to maintain the form,” says Haidri.

Today is the last day for viewing. Visit Pakistan Association Dubai

Pakistanis in the UAE lend a hand | GulfNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dil_dil

Men in Green said:


> National anthem played in Bugti Stadium Balochistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=354762671337687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Documentary : Badal Raha Hai Balochistan
> 
> indians must watch this xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=778524548837507



can't see anything.


----------



## Lone Shooter

SI returned Rs6.5m found by him

PESHAWAR: Sub-Inspector Umar Khan, who returned the bag containing Rs6.5 million found by him after it fell from the security vehicle of a bank, said he was a contented man as his salary was enough to feed his family
comprising his wife and four children.
“The only thing that came to my mind was how the security guards of the bank would suffer in case the bag was misplaced. I returned it immediately to the bank to save them from botheration,” said Umar Khan when asked whether he had thought to keep the bag instead of returning it to the bank.
Sub-Inspector Umar Khan, a ticketing officer of the Peshawar Traffic Police, was performing duty at the Rampura Gate in Peshawar city when the bank’s security vehicle drove past the Chowk Yadgar and a beg fell from it.
Umar Khan and some other people shouted to the driver, but he and others onboard the security vehicle couldn’t hear them. “I rushed forward and picked up the bag. At first I thought that it could be a bomb, but I dispelled the thought soon as it had fallen from a bank’s security vehicle,” he recalled.
Umar Khan called Sub-Inspector Tilawat Shah for help and both found out that the bag contained Rs6.5 million. They went to the bank and handed over the bag to the manager. They collected a receipt from the bank manager and informed their bosses in the police about the incident.
Both the Capital City Police Officer (CCPO) Ijaz Ahmad and Senior Superintendent of Police (SSP) Traffic Faisal Shehzad rewarded Umar Khan with Rs2,000 cash and also gave him commendation certificates. The traders at the Rampura Gate gave him Rs5,000 as reward for his honesty. “The CCPO and I rewarded Umar Khan. I also rewarded SI Tilawat Shah who was called by Umar Khan for help after he found the bag,” SSP Traffic Faisal Shehzad said.
Rampura Gate is a busy trade centre where thousands of people are usually present. Anyone could have taken away the bag had Umar Khan not picked it up. It was learnt that an internal inquiry had been ordered to ascertain as to how the bag full of cash dropped from a protected vehicle that transfers huge amount of cash from one bank to another on a daily basis.


----------



## dexter

*Tum sahi ho jao Mulk apnay aap theek ho jae ga.*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

*Memories of 89 
PIA Airhostess wins Miss World Airline Tittle 89*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Now here is something positive that I commend wholeheartedly: 

Road show - Newspaper - DAWN.COM

*Road show*
By Editorial
Updated about 15 hours ago





— Photo by Shazia Hasan


With the country embroiled in a seemingly never-ending political crisis, there are many who fear that the dark clouds will never lift, that nothing can be allowed to function as normal in Pakistan.

*No wonder, then, that it is increasingly possible to detect in the citizenry a desperate desire for something other than the projections of gloom.

Happily, it is possible to turn to other interests, as Karachiites were reminded on Sunday when an automobile show brought together some 500 stately ladies of the mechanical kind at the Expo Centre.*

_Also Read: Automobile show attracts over 500 vehicles_

*Organised by PakWheels, one of the largest community-based websites in the country, the show had vehicles both of the classic and fairly new variety* — a 1982 Suzuki FX and a 2000-model Honda Civic can’t be termed vintage but that doesn’t prevent them from being spectacular.

Jeeps, VWs, vans and trucks rubbed shoulders with sedans and motorcycles, a motley crew with one thing in common — they were all owned and kept in top condition by enthusiasts who clearly lavished time, expertise and money on motor vehicles.

*On display were vehicles that, as many a visitor to the show must have fancied, reminded one of the gentler, more charismatic times when these designs and technologies tooled along the country’s roads.*

There can be no denying that nostalgia for the Pakistan that once was is alluring.

But *the organisers and attendees of events such as the automobile show, and the very many other similar efforts that are made across cities and towns, should be aware of the value of their work: they aren’t just providing an avenue of distraction, they are actively helping construct the country that aspires to be.*

With every piece of good cheer, every show of normalcy, the tide is reversed to that little extent against those who wish to pull Pakistan towards darkness.

*There is a large constituency for positivity, and more importantly, the willingness to work towards it is strengthened in a thousand small ways each day.*

_Published in Dawn, September 16th, 2014_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Full throttle: Meet Pakistan’s only certified professional F1 driver*





Saad believes that racing is a sport in which younger participants must start training as early as 5 to 7 years of age. PHOTO: SOCIAL MEDIA

*ISLAMABAD: 
“If you’ve lived your dream, you’ve accomplished your purpose in life.” This is the motto 27-year-old Saad Ali — the only certified professional Formula One racecar driver in Pakistan — lives by.*

Ali dropped out of university, where he was enrolled as an undergraduate student in business administration, during his first semester in 2006 to pursue his passion for motorsports. The thrill for speed, adrenaline and to experience “life on the edge” is what inspired him to become a professional open-wheel racecar driver.

“Speed has always played a dominant role in my life – it makes me come alive,” said Saad, who started racing when he was 18. Most of the extreme sports practiced by adventure-lovers around the world have either speed or height as the prime ingredient, he added.

After finishing on the victory stand at his very first race in Bahrain, Saad realised that racing came to him naturally. His performance and lap-time greatly impressed his trainer who strongly advised him to pursue racing as a career. Ever since, he has participated in racing competitions in a number of countries including Abu Dhabi, Malaysia and Bahrain, where he has won several awards.

“Formula One is the pinnacle of auto racing and one of the world’s greatest sporting spectacles. The fact that it’s the highest level of racing that there is on four wheels inspired me to experience it,” he said. “Racing is not merely a competitive sport; it provides an excellent opportunity for people who love speed driving to have a go on a secure track.” It actually promotes road safety and minimizes the risk of mishaps, he added.

Saad believes that racing is a sport in which younger participants must start training as early as 5 to 7 years of age in order to develop and work on quick reflexes — necessary instincts and the skill-set required for this sport. Racing can severely strain the body and one can lose up to 5 kg of fluids per race. Endurance and stamina-building is an essential part of the training, and this only becomes more difficult as one grows older.

However, not many younger people are pursuing the sport in Pakistan today. This is due to the fact that racing is an expensive sport and Pakistan does not have the required infrastructure for its training which subsequently has to be acquired from other countries that offer specialized courses. It was only in 2013 that Pakistan’s first karting track was built in Lakeview Park in Islamabad. “The government should consider building a world standard racing track while the corporate world needs to start looking into auto racing from investment perspective because it’s an extremely profitable business worldwide,” Saad explained.

And if there’s one piece of advice Saad has for avid racing fans and motorsport enthusiasts: start as early as possible and understand the challenges and limitations associated with the sport in a developing country like Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=718520101557022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Is this just another rich college dropout being financed by his daddy?


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Sincerity pays. having lost someone very dear to renal failure, I can understand the importance of what this man is doing - God bless him.*


BBC News - Pakistan's 'miracle' doctor inspired by NHS



Dr Adib Rizvi says he and his team still has "a long way to go" to improve healthcare in Pakistan

Pakistan's shambolic public health system suffers from corruption, mismanagement and lack of resources. But one public sector hospital in Karachi provides free specialised healthcare to millions, led by a man whose dream was inspired by the UK's National Health Service.

Dr Adib Rizvi's most distinguishing feature is not just his grey hair. You can spot him in a crowd of people in a cramped hospital corridor by the respect he commands among patients and staff.

It doesn't only come from being the founder and the head of one of Pakistan's largest public health organisations.

Quite the opposite, for a man who's spearheaded a life-long mission of providing "free public health care with dignity," Dr Rizvi is unassuming as he walks around the hospital wards checking on his patients.

Many of them he knows by name. They include children as well as the elderly, Muslims as well as non-Muslims.

The rapport he enjoys with them is striking. He's seen as a friend, someone they trust, someone who's not after whatever little money they may or may not have.






SIUT hospital now has 800 beds in two multi-storey buildings and three more are being built




The hospital has grown from a shabby eight-bed ward in 1971

Most of these patients would have nowhere to turn to for the specialised care their life depends on if it wasn't for the free treatment they get at the Sindh Institute of Urology and Transplant (SIUT).

Located in an old congested neighbourhood, the institute is an extended arm of Civil Hospital Karachi - one of the largest teaching hospitals in Pakistan.

Since it was set up as an eight-bed ward 40 years ago, SIUT has seen phenomenal expansion to emerge as a world-class kidney disease centre in Pakistan.

Now the hospital says it has the distinction of performing the highest number of successful renal transplants, dialysis sessions and treatment of kidney stone disease anywhere in the world.

None of this would have been possible without the selfless leadership of Dr Rizvi.

Adib Rizvi was barely 17 when Hindu-Muslim communal riots forced him to migrate from India to the newly created country of Pakistan.

Without a family, he spent much of his time as a medical student in Karachi in the 1950s living in boarding hostels.

"In those days, I had plenty of time to roam about and observe what goes in our hospitals," he remembers.

What he experienced there would leave a deep impact on him for the rest of his life.




SIUT provides free specialised healthcare to millions across Pakistan and beyond

"I saw people being abused for not being able to pay for treatment. I saw elderly women taking off their earrings and pawning them to pay for medicine.

"People would beg for healthcare, but they would be demeaned. It was like people were required to pawn off their self-respect to get a service which I felt should have been their right as citizens in the first place."

After completing his medical degree in Karachi, Dr Rizvi went to Britain for a fellowship in surgery. There, he spent a decade working in hospitals.

"I was inspired by the National Health Service (NHS). It showed me that providing free healthcare was doable," he says.

But when he returned to Pakistan in 1971 and joined Civil Hospital Karachi as assistant professor of urology, most people around him told him he was talking utopia. "They said it can't be done here."

At the time, he had a choice.

He could have opted to set up his own private hospital. He could have built up his own lucrative empire while keeping his day job at the poorly run government hospital - a path taken by many highly qualified physicians in Pakistan.

"But the option never really appealed me," he says. "I always felt that in order to really make a difference, I had to be committed to this public sector hospital. Because when you contribute to public sector institutions, you help the common man. That's what I wanted to do."

No obstacle was big enough. Lack of funds, beds, medicines, surgical instruments didn't discourage him. Neither did the lack of enthusiasm among health officials to change or improve things.

Contributions were collected from a close network of friends and well-wishers. A team of publically-spirited doctors and medics started to come together. They got on with whatever they could manage to expand their services. A few second-hand dialysis machines were imported from Britain and added to the small urology ward.

'Clandestine' project

The impact of their dedication and hard work was such that, soon, public support and voluntary contributions started trickling in.




Pakistan's hospitals are often overcrowded and lack doctors and medicine

*Slowly but surely, Dr Rizvi's ward kept adding latest services to their offerings, always free of cost.*

"I never waited for the government or a corporation to give us funds. I never planned any of this. Our expansion was purely organic - always driven by the needs of our patients."

By the late 1970s, the institute was serving hundreds of kidney patients hooked to dialysis machines. That's when Dr Rizvi and his team realised that it couldn't go on like this and that it was time to embark on the next phase of their journey - organ transplantation.

In those days, no medical facility in Pakistan offered renal transplant.

Once again, Dr Rizvi and his team were told it wouldn't be possible.

"I was advised to confine myself to being an urologist. I was told that I was wasting my time when I could be running a successful private practice," he said.

*I have no doubt that long after I am gone, our next generation of doctors committed to serving the public will take this institution forward” *

Determined to pursue transplant surgery, Dr Rizvi went back to Britain and then on to the US to brush up on the latest technology and practices.

"I was keen that we get it right because the operation involves live donors," he says.

He was also conscious of the possible religious opposition to transplantation of human organs. "For this life-saving procedure to become acceptable in Pakistan, we had to make sure it was successful," he said.

After returning home in the early 1980s, Dr Rizvi started developing a team of doctors, nurses, technicians and other staff to train them for transplant surgery.

The rooftop of one of the hospital buildings was quietly taken over and turned into an animal farm of sorts.

It would serve as their experimental lab where dogs, pigs, monkeys and other animals were brought in, looked after and operated on for training purposes.

It was an unofficial project, run rather clandestinely by Dr Rizvi and his team. Not many people knew what went on up there.

"Let's just say we were tolerated by the hospital administration because by then I managed to acquire a bit of autonomy within the system," he says with a smile.

*"As long as I didn't ask them for any money, they were happy to let us get on with our work."*

'National achievement'

Dr Rizvi insists the team was required to take utmost care, as if they were handling human tissues, and to make sure the animals had to survive the transplants.




Dr Rizvi says he is proud of what his team has achieved

The experimental lab went on for a couple of years.

And so, when the time came for their first human transplant, Dr Rizvi and his team were ready for it.* In December 1985, they performed Pakistan's first successful kidney transplant.*

*It was done rather quietly in the urology ward because, as Dr Rizvi puts it, "we didn't want to make a big deal of it".

When the Pakistani media and government ministers got wind of it a week later, it was celebrated as a national achievement.*

The operation was a huge success as it allowed the patient, who was in poor health because of kidney failure, to live another 18 years.

*From then on, Dr Rizvi and his team never looked back.*

Over the years, the procedure has become routine at SIUT. To date, nearly 5,000 free organ transplants have been performed, in addition to 750 dialysis sessions on a daily basis.

All along, local philanthropists, members of the community and beneficiaries of SIUT donated millions to expand its services.

"We started with an eight-bed ward 40 years ago. Today, we have 800 beds. Back then, we used to have a small room in this hospital. Today, we have two multi-storey buildings and three more are being built."

*Pushing 70 and still working round-the-clock, Dr Rizvi says he's proud of what his team has achieved at SIUT.*

"But we have a long way to go," he says.




Dr Adib Rizvi (centre) and his staff in the 1970s

With a growing population and a failing public health system, the pressure is on institutions like SIUT.

"We are constantly struggling to keep up with the rising number of patients who can't afford specialised care. We need to continue to expand, which means more donations, more hospitals and more doctors," he says.

Dr Rizvi is optimistic that public support and ownership of the institution will make sure that it continues to grow.

*He says: "I have no doubt that long after I am gone, our next generation of doctors committed to serving the public will take this institution forward."*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

HUNZA, PAKISTAN: A group of young Pakistani girls sit on a carpeted floor listening as their teacher writes on a whiteboard, preparing his students for the rigours of climbing some of the world's highest peaks.

This is Shimshal Mountaineering School, tucked away in a remote village in the breathtaking mountains of Pakistan's far north, close to the border with China.

While most of Pakistan's overwhelmingly patriarchal society largely relegates women to domestic roles, in the northern Hunza valley, where most people follow the moderate Ismaili sect of Islam, a more liberal attitude has long prevailed.

Now the women of the region are breaking more taboos and training for jobs traditionally done by men, including as carpenters and climbing guides on the Himalayan peaks.

"You have to be careful, check your equipment and the rope, any slight damage can result in death," Niamat Karim, the climbing instructor warns the students.

Karim is giving last-minute advice to the eight young women who are about to embark on a practical demonstrations of climbing class. 

They are the first batch of women to train as high altitude guides at the Shimshal Mountaineering School, set up in 2009 with support of Italian climber Simone Moro.

*- Isolated community -*

The women have spent the last four years learning ice and rock climbing techniques, rescue skills and tourism management. 

At 3,100 metres (10,000 feet) above sea level, Shimshal is the highest settlement in the Hunza valley, connected to the rest of the world by a rough jeep-only road just 11 years ago.

The narrow, unpaved road twists through high mountains, over wooden bridges and dangerous turns with the constant risk of landslides to reach the small village of 250 households.

There is no running water and electricity is available only through solar panels the locals buy from China, but despite the isolation, the literacy rate in the village is 98 percent -- around twice the Pakistani national average.

It has produced some world famous climbers including Samina Baig, the first Pakistani woman to scale Mount Everest.

The people of Shimshal depend on tourism for their income and the village has produced an average of one mountaineer in every household. 

The eight women training as guides have scaled four local peaks, including Minglik Sar and Julio Sar, both over 6,000 metres.

For aspiring mountaineer Takht Bika, 23, the school is a "dream come true".

"My uncle and brother are mountaineers and I always used to wait for their return whenever they went for a summit", Bika told AFP.

"I used to play with their climbing gear, they were my childhood toys -- I never had a doll." 

For Duor Begum, mountaineering is a family tradition -- and a way of honouring her husband, killed while climbing in the Hunza Valley.

"I have two kids to look after and I don't have a proper means of income," she said.

Begum joined the mountaineering school with the aim of continuing the legacy of her late husband and to make a living. 

"I am taking all the risks for the future of my children, to give them good education so that they can have a better future", she said. 

But while the women are challenging tradition by training as guides, there is still a long way to go to change attitudes, and so far Begum has not been able to turn professional.

"I know its difficult and it will take a long time to make it a profession for females but my kids are my hope", she said. 

*- 'I had to support my kids' -*

Lower down in the valley, away from the snowy peaks, Bibi Gulshan, another mother-of-two whose late husband died while fighting in the army has a similar tale of battling to change minds.

She trained as a carpenter under the Women Social Enterprise (WSE), a project set up in the area by the Aga Khan Development Network to provide income opportunities for poor families and advocate women's empowerment at the same time.

Set up in 2003, the WSE now employs over 110 women, between 19 and 35 years of age.

"I want to give the best education to my kids so that they don't feel the absence of their father," Gulshan told AFP.

"I started my job just 10 days after my husband was martyred, my friends mocked me saying instead of mourning my husband I had started the job of a men but I had no choice -- I had to support my kids."

With the 8,000 rupees ($80) a month she earns in the carpentry workshop, Gulshan pays for her children to go through school, and she has also used her skills to build and furnish a new house for her family.

As well as giving poor and marginalised women a chance to earn a living, the WSE project, funded by the Norwegian embassy, also aims to modernise local skills.

Project head Safiullah Baig said traditionally, male carpenters worked to a mental plan of houses they were building -- a somewhat unscientific approach.

"These girls are using scientific knowledge at every step right from mapping and design and their work is more feasible and sustainable," Baig said.

*Story First Published:* October 22, 2014 09:37 IST

Source : High in Pakistan's Mountains, Women Break Taboos

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




_Pakistani students from the Shimshal Mountaineering School use ice axes to climb a slope on a glacier near the Shimshal village in the northern Hunza valley. (AFP Photo)_





_Women work at their woodshop in Altit village in the northern Hunza valley. (AFP Photo)_





_Pakistani students from the Shimshal Mountaineering School prepare to climb near the Shimshal village in the northern Hunza valley.(AFP Photo)_





_Women carpenters at their woodshop in Altit village. (AFP Photo)_


----------



## Sulman Badshah

CM Sindh announces to officially celebrate Diwali | Pakistan | Dunya News

KARACHI (Web Desk) – Chief Minister of Sindh, Qaim Ali Shah of Pakistan People s Party (PPP) has announced to officially celebrate the Hindu festival of Diwali on October 23. All government employees from the Hindu community would be given an official holiday on Diwali, said Shah.




All government employees from the Hindu community would be given an official holiday on Diwali.

CM also promised to pay Diwali bonus to the government officials before the festival commences on October 23. Orders have been issued to the Sindh Finance Department regarding the advance salary payment to the Hindu government officials.

While minorities in Pakistan continue to live in a state of constant fear amid the growing terrorism, CM of Sindh’s announcement about official celebration of Hindu festival of Diwali comes as good news.

Earlier on October 19, Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf celebrated Interfaith Harmony Day at Azadi Square. Imran Khan assured in his speech that the rights of the minorities will be protected as promised by Quaid-e-Azam. There was a representation from different religious communities including Christians, Hindus and Sikhs. Diwali was celebrated by the participants of the sit-in protests at D-chowk on the Interfaith Harmony Day by lighting sparklers and fire workers. A beautiful rangoli (folk art from India) was also created using colorful powders by PTI activists.





*
Rangoli created by PTI activists to celebrate Diwali*
Diwali, the ‘festival of lights’ is a Hindu festival which is celebrated in autumn every year. The festival signifies the victory of lightover darkness, knowledge over ignorance, good over evil and hope over despair.


Source: CM Sindh announces to officially celebrate Diwali


----------



## Lone Shooter

A Single Light Bulb Adorns an Entire Room with Lacy Shadows






A single light bulb may not sound large enough or bright enough to decorate the entire interior of a large room, but artistAnila Quayyum Aghaaccomplished just that. Her installation, Intersections, was the winner ofArtprize 2014at the Grand Rapids Art Museum in Michigan.

Read more:http://dornob.com/a-single-light-bulb-adorns-an-entire-room-with-lacy-shadows/#ixzz3H5GT8Gf9


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Pakistan bags first prize at the One Young World summit this year*







This year, at the fifth One Young World summit in Dublin, Pakistan won the first prize at the Rwanga Social Startup Competition.Representing Pakistan, Khizr Imran Tajammul, shared his vision to research and manufacture affordable energy solutions for low income communities. His idea is to use the potential of solar energy in Pakistan and to make solar energy solutions more accessible to the lowest common denominator.Among an array of potential utilities and products, he feels that solar water heating has great potential and that ‘greenhouse technology’ as opposed to evacuation tubes (used in most conventional solar water heaters) can prove more efficient and affordable and therefore have the immense potential to rapidly spread across Pakistan.


Jaan Pakistan, is the name of the organization Khizr has co-founded with his friends to launch this initiative. Jaan Pakistan has thus far received USD 20,000/- in prize money and is planning to venture into prototype development at the end of this year. Jaan Pakistan is also collaborating with international manufacturers and technology giants to fine tune the design for their first product – the solar water heater.


*More about One Young World*
One Young World was founded in 2009 by David Jones, Kate Robertson and Founding Corporate Partner: Havas. One Young World is a UK-based not-for-profit that gathers together the brightest young people from around the world, empowering them to make lasting connections to create positive change.

This year the conference was attended by a series of established global leaders such as Kofi Annan, Mary Robinson, Sir Bob Geldof, Professor Muhammad Yunus, Paul Polman, Doug Richard, Jimmy Wales, Former Latin American Presidents, Sol Campbell, Dame Ellen MacArthur, Martin Pollock, Hans Reitz, Professor Meghan ‘O Sullivan and Meghan Markle.

*THREE PAKISTANI AUTHORS MAKE THE CUT*





_Tapu Javeri for the Lahore Literary Festival_

*DSC PRIZE SHORT-LIST TO BE UNVEILED NOV. 27.*
Three novels by Pakistani authors have made the long-list for the 2015 DSC Prize for South Asian Literature.

Keki N. Daruwalla, Indian writer and jury chair for the prize, unveiled the long-list of 10 books in New Delhi on Monday. The books on the long-list are (by author, in alphabetical order):

_The Mirror of Beauty_ by Shamsur Rahman Faruqi
_Noontide Toll_ by Romesh Gunesekera
_The Prisoner_ by Omar Shahid Hamid
_And the Mountains Echoed_ by Khaled Hosseini
_The Gypsy Goddess_ by Meena Kandasamy
_The Lowland_ by Jhumpa Lahiri
_Mad Girl’s Love Song_ by Rukmini Bhaya Nair
_A God in Every Stone_ by Kamila Shamsie
_Helium_ by Jaspreet Singh
_The Scatter Here is Too Great_ by Bilal Tanweer

“As expected, the variety is considerable,” said Daruwalla. “Obviously, there was a tremendous mix here of themes, landscapes, styles, issues—both political and personal. The narratives ranged from 18th- and 19th-century history to the Naxalite era in West Bengal, tribal rebellions to feudal atrocities … the novel(s) had to be situated in South Asia, that being one of the main requirements of the prize.”

“Now in its fifth year, the DSC Prize has been rewarding the best writing about the South Asian region and bringing it to a global audience,” said Manhad Narula, member of the DSC Prize Steering Committee. “I feel each of the books on the long-list is a must-read.”

The long-list selection, from a pool of 75 submissions, was made by a five-member jury comprising Daruwalla; literary critic and former _Granta_ editor John Freeman; Maithree Wickramasinghe, who teaches at the University of Kelaniya, Sri Lanka, and at the University of Sussex; Michael Worton, professor emeritus at the University College London who has written on modern literature and art; and Razi Ahmed, the founding chairman of the annual Lahore Literary Festival (LLF).

The short-list of five to six books will be announced on Nov. 27 in London. The winner of 2015 DSC Prize will be named on Jan. 22 at next year’s Zee Jaipur Literature Festival and will also receive $50,000.

Pakistan’s H. M. Naqvi won the inaugural DSC Prize in 2011 for his debut novel, _Home Boy_. Other winners of the annual prize are: Shehan Karunatilaka for _Chinaman_, Jeet Thayil for _Narcopolis,_ and Cyrus Mistry for _Chronicle of a Corpse Bearer_.


----------



## Stealth

Sulman Badshah said:


> *Full throttle: Meet Pakistan’s only certified professional F1 driver*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saad believes that racing is a sport in which younger participants must start training as early as 5 to 7 years of age. PHOTO: SOCIAL MEDIA
> 
> *ISLAMABAD:
> “If you’ve lived your dream, you’ve accomplished your purpose in life.” This is the motto 27-year-old Saad Ali — the only certified professional Formula One racecar driver in Pakistan — lives by.*
> 
> Ali dropped out of university, where he was enrolled as an undergraduate student in business administration, during his first semester in 2006 to pursue his passion for motorsports. The thrill for speed, adrenaline and to experience “life on the edge” is what inspired him to become a professional open-wheel racecar driver.
> 
> “Speed has always played a dominant role in my life – it makes me come alive,” said Saad, who started racing when he was 18. Most of the extreme sports practiced by adventure-lovers around the world have either speed or height as the prime ingredient, he added.
> 
> After finishing on the victory stand at his very first race in Bahrain, Saad realised that racing came to him naturally. His performance and lap-time greatly impressed his trainer who strongly advised him to pursue racing as a career. Ever since, he has participated in racing competitions in a number of countries including Abu Dhabi, Malaysia and Bahrain, where he has won several awards.
> 
> “Formula One is the pinnacle of auto racing and one of the world’s greatest sporting spectacles. The fact that it’s the highest level of racing that there is on four wheels inspired me to experience it,” he said. “Racing is not merely a competitive sport; it provides an excellent opportunity for people who love speed driving to have a go on a secure track.” It actually promotes road safety and minimizes the risk of mishaps, he added.
> 
> Saad believes that racing is a sport in which younger participants must start training as early as 5 to 7 years of age in order to develop and work on quick reflexes — necessary instincts and the skill-set required for this sport. Racing can severely strain the body and one can lose up to 5 kg of fluids per race. Endurance and stamina-building is an essential part of the training, and this only becomes more difficult as one grows older.
> 
> However, not many younger people are pursuing the sport in Pakistan today. This is due to the fact that racing is an expensive sport and Pakistan does not have the required infrastructure for its training which subsequently has to be acquired from other countries that offer specialized courses. It was only in 2013 that Pakistan’s first karting track was built in Lakeview Park in Islamabad. “The government should consider building a world standard racing track while the corporate world needs to start looking into auto racing from investment perspective because it’s an extremely profitable business worldwide,” Saad explained.
> 
> And if there’s one piece of advice Saad has for avid racing fans and motorsport enthusiasts: start as early as possible and understand the challenges and limitations associated with the sport in a developing country like Pakistan.



Completely wrong information... He is not the only one... he is basically close wheel racer.. the open wheel (Formula Racer) is Yastoor Mirza, YASFORZA won Spain BMW De-volleta Formula, FG1000 Gulf, undisputed champ of karting Pakistan and so on.....


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Stealth said:


> Completely wrong information... He is not the only one... he is basically close wheel racer.. the open wheel (Formula Racer) is Yastoor Mirza, YASFORZA won Spain BMW De-volleta Formula, FG1000 Gulf, undisputed champ of karting Pakistan and so on.




Thanks for the Information .... Stupid journalisim


----------



## Donatello

Stealth said:


> Completely wrong information... He is not the only one... he is basically close wheel racer.. the open wheel (Formula Racer) is Yastoor Mirza, YASFORZA won Spain BMW De-volleta Formula, FG1000 Gulf, undisputed champ of karting Pakistan and so on.....



Formula driver and Formula 1 Driver are two different things, albeit related.

There is Formula 1, 2, 3 etc and then student formula etc.

Formula 1 being the top notch category.


----------



## Al Bhatti

October 26, 2014

*



*
Haji Daraz Khan devotes his spare time to the sad but necessary task of returning the bodies of workers who have died to their families in Pakistan. ’All of us return to Allah one day, but dying away from home is the most helpless situation,’ he says.

*



*
Abu Dhabi-based social worker Haji Daraz Khan has spent the past 30 years helping fellow-Pakistanis cope with the loss of an expatriate family breadwinner.

*Pakistani’s mission to repatriate dead workers from UAE*

For more than 30 years, Haji Daraz Khan has been undertaking the sad but vital task of funding the repatriation of the bodies of Pakistani blue-collar workers.
Often, when they pass away unexpectedly it is a double tragedy because not only can their families not afford to have their body sent back home, but their sole breadwinner is also gone.

So, since 1983, Mr Khan has been raising money from the Pakistani community to fund the airfare costs as well as provide financial support to the bereaved family.

The 62-year-old, who works as a public relations officer for a private company, remembers his first case.

“The first dead body I repatriated to Pakistan was a middle-aged taxi driver who died in an accident,” said Mr Khan, who originates from the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province.

Since then, he helps to repatriate an average of four to five bodies a month, most of whom are victims of traffic or workplace accidents.

Despite the amount of paperwork involved, Mr Khan strives to get the body home within 24 hours.

He also provides a payment to the families, although at first this was only a small amount.

“But now, by the grace of Allah and with the help of generous donations, we give 35 lakhs (about Dh125,000) to each family as financial support,” he said.

Mr Khan said most of the deaths were of young men who came here to earn a better future for their families back home.

“We cannot give them their sons back so, as a community, it is our responsibility to take care of their families afterwards,” Mr Khan said.

“As Muslims we believe that all of us have to return to Allah one day. But dying away from home is the most helpless situation.”

He was keen to praise authorities in the UAE and the Pakistan embassy for the help they provide to him.

His work in this field has made him popular among the Pakistani community in this country. He is also well respected back in his native land.

Obaid Ullah Khan is related to one of five workers from the same village in the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province who died two years in ago in a traffic accident near Tarif.

He said the whole village was indebted to Mr Khan’s support.

“He is our superhero. He not only sent the dead bodies on time, he supported each family in a way so that they have been able to sustain themselves even after the loss of their breadwinners,” he said.

The Pakistani mission also acknowledged Mr Khan’s efforts in supporting members of the community in their darkest hours.

The ambassador to the UAE, Asif Durrani, said that people like Haji Draz Khan are a blessing to the Pakistani community because they inspire others to be humane and charitable.

“He is a selfless social worker who has evolved a system of helping his countrymen through a transparent system. Luckily, he has formed a dedicated team that is always ready to help Pakistanis in distress,” he said.

The Pakistani mission in Abu Dhabi facilitates the movement of about 30 to 40 bodies eachmonth. Pakistan International Airlines does not charge for transporting the body and also gives one free ticket to an accompanying person.

Mr Durrani urged Pakistanis to register with the embassy or consulate so their contact details and those of their next of kin back home are readily available in case of such a tragedy.

Pakistani's mission to repatriate dead workers from the UAE | The National

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Sulman Badshah said:


> Thanks for the Information .... Stupid journalisim





Donatello said:


> Formula driver and Formula 1 Driver are two different things, albeit related.
> 
> There is Formula 1, 2, 3 etc and then student formula etc.
> 
> Formula 1 being the top notch category.




Ahmed aims at raising green flag high in F1 races


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Pakistan Claims First Prize at the One Young World Dublin*
Pakistan has won first prize at the Rwanga Social Startup Competition, which was held at the fifth One Young World summit in Dublin.

*Khizr Imran Tajammul represented Pakistan and presented his idea for researching and manufacturing affordable energy solutions for low income communities. His idea taps into the potential of solar energy in Pakistan and helps make solar energy solutions more accessible to the lowest common denominator.*

According to Tajammul, *solar water heating has great potential in a country like Pakistan. Greenhouse technology as opposed to evacuation tubes (used in most conventional solar water heaters) can prove more efficient and affordable and therefore has potential for fast adoption across the country.*

Tajammul has established an organization with his friends, ‘Jaan Pakistan’, to launch support and further explore this initiative. *As prize money, Jaan Pakistan has received USD 20,000 which will help with the organization’s plans to venture into prototype development at the end of 2014. Jaan Pakistan is also collaborating with international manufacturers and technology giants to fine tune the design for their first product – the solar water heater.*

One Young World, established in 2009,* is a UK-based not-for-profit organization that helps bring together the brightest young people across the world together and empowers them to make lasting connections to create positive change.*

This year the conference was attended by a series of established global leaders such as Kofi Annan, Mary Robinson, Sir Bob Geldof, Professor Muhammad Yunus, Paul Polman, Doug Richard, Jimmy Wales, Former Latin American Presidents, Sol Campbell, Dame Ellen MacArthur, Martin Pollock, Hans Reitz, Professor Meghan ‘O Sullivan and Meghan Markle.


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Conquering the world with their documentaries, campaigns and cartoons, four Pakistani women have made it to BBC’s 100 Women list.*

Among BBC’s 100 women are documentary film-maker and Oscar award winner Sharmeen Obaid-Chinoy, Internet rights activist Sana Saleem, filmmaker and campaigner Sarah Khan and cartoonist Nigar Nazar.

*Nigar Nazar*




_PHOTO: CARTOONNEWS.BLOGSPOT.COM_

The first Pakistani female cartoonist, Nigar Nazar is Gogi Studios’ mastermind and lead cartoonist. A subtle, bilingual (available in English and Urdu) commentary on local gender issues, these comics are an important part of an emotive venture. From raising awareness to childhood development to a life of poverty to education and environmental degradation, Gogi covers a gamut of our society’s positives and pitfalls.

*Sana Saleem




PHOTO: TWITTER

Internet rights activist, Sana Saleem is the director of the Bolo Bhi non-profit group that advocates free speech.

She is also the co-founder of Stories Beyond Borders, a crowd-sourced storytelling platform connecting personal stories for advocacy and policy change.

Sarah Khan




EXPRESS NEWS SCREENGRAB

A Pakistani Briton, Sarah Khan is a woman rights activist and filmmaker is the director of Inspire – a human rights organisation and has actively campaigned for women’s rights within Muslim communities for over 18 years.

Emphasising on the need to invest more in women, Khan said female participation is always fruitful for a society.

Sharmeen Obaid-Chino





PHOTO: REUTERS

Lauded as Pakistan’s first Oscar winner, Sharmeen Obaid-Chinoy was awarded the Hilal-e-Imtiaz for her documentary Saving Face.

Empowering women and bringing their plight to the forefront through her documentaries, Obaid-Chinoy won as Academy Award winning film for her short documentary titled Humaira: The Dream Catcher.

Two-time Emmy winner, the film-maker received two Emmy Awards for the Best Documentary and Outstanding Editing: Documentary and Long Form categories in 2013 and also the accolade in the Current Affairs category for her documentary Children of the Taliban in 2010.*

Source: Four Pakistanis listed in BBC'S 100 Women

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*First Pakistani receives Prince of Asturias Award*

Broadcast journalist and documentary filmmaker Shehzad Hameed Ahmad from Pakistan has won the Prince of Asturias Award — Spain's equivalent of the Nobel Peace Prize — for his work during Fulbright scholarship which also included a documentary 'The Pakistan Four'.

Ahmad received the award from the Spain's King Felipe Juan on behalf of the Fulbright Global Program for International Cooperation.

Nelson Mandela, the revered icon of the anti-apartheid struggle in South Africa, had also been a recipient of the Prince of Asturias Award in 1992.






Shehzad Hameed Ahmad (third from right) poses for a group photo during the Prince of Asturias Award ceremony in Oviedo, Spain. — Courtesy photo/Shehzad Hameed Ahmad


Ahmad's documentary was also the recipient of the best documentary award at the Indiana Short Film Festival 2014. The film is in the running at the Seattle South Asian Film Festival as well.

The Seattle South Film Festival would also see other Pakistani films 'Anima State' and 'Without Shepherds' tying for an award.

The Prince of Asturias Foundation has been convening the Prince of Asturias Awards since 1981. The awards are presented at an academic ceremony held each year in Oviedo, the capital of the Principality of Asturias.

The aim of the foundation is to consolidate the existing links between the Principality and the person who bears the title of Prince or Princess of Asturias — a title which corresponds to the heir to the Spanish throne — and to contribute to promoting the scientific, cultural and humanistic values that form part of mankind's universal heritage

The Pakistan Four - Documentary Teaser from Shehzad Hameed Ahmad on Vimeo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Saad Haroon, first runner up in Funniest Person in the World competition*







*Pakistani Comedian Saad Haroon was the first runner up with 59,213 votes in the Funniest Person in the World competition won by stand-up comic from Finland, Ismo Leikola with 158,945 votes. *

Haroon is a founding member of the Pakistani improv group Blackfish and other comedy troupe and creator of English-language Pakistani show “The Real News,” a mix of political and social satire.

“Countries don’t owe money to each other, countries owe money to banks,” says Ismo Leikola. “If the countries owe money to banks how stupid are the countries to pay. Like the country has an army. The bank has four cashiers and a cleaning lady.”

When Leikola told that joke in the semifinal round of the competition last week at the Laugh Factory in Hollywood it got the biggest laugh of the night.

From there the Finnish comedian bankrolled himself to victory at Friday night’s final round, a five-comic showdown at the Laugh Factory in Las Vegas. The competition was streamed over the Internet.

Mustapha El Atrassi of France was third, Nitin Mirani of United Arab Emirates was fourth and Archie Bezos of Spain was fifth.

Leikola wins $10,000 and a national comedy tour.

The competition was the brainchild of Laugh Factory owner Jamie Masada, who plans to make it an annual event. He said he hopes it can show the world that if people from different countries laugh together they can set aside other differences.

Dozens of comics from around the world entered. Online voters narrowed the competition to 10 semifinalists, then five finalists before the final showdown in Las Vegas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Inspired by Pakistan - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

*Inspired by Pakistan*
Maliha Mansoor
Updated about 5 hours ago




Photo courtesy: Iara Lee Facebook page
Born to Korean parents and raised in Brazil, activist and film maker Iara Lee has a love affair with Pakistan — in part because Pakistan provoked her to channel her passions of art and culture into “something beyond art and culture.”

“I used to run an international film festival in Brazil,” says Lee. “Then somewhere along the way, I realised that it wasn’t enough. Art and culture has always been an essential part of me, but as I grew up, I realised we need to utilise art and culture for something ‘beyond’ art and culture.”

Lee left Brazil in 1989 for the United States (US) to pursue further studies and with a penchant to ‘see and explore the world at large’. In America, Lee ran Caipirinha Productions, a media company to explore how different art forms could better synergise for the purposes of storytelling and social justice.

In 2000 Lee landed in Pakistan to visit and film an Afghan refugee camp in Peshawar. She had been to the region before for other projects, but this visit turned into a life-changing trip.

*Activist and film-maker Iara Lee found her calling while visiting a refugee camp in Peshawar*
“We were in this refugee camp where I wanted to focus on the plight of Afghan women and children when people started pelting stones at us and shouting. I heard an old man cry that every day, scores of media personnel arrive to cover them but nothing changes.”





At Hopper Glacier, Hunza
Lee realised that the man was right.

“I felt that more needed to be done; something beyond merely reporting corruption, oppression and injustice; to report the plight in such a manner so as to bring about a positive change in the life of sufferers. I felt we needed to bring about a change, make a difference and so the documentary Cultures of Resistance was transformed into an organisation, the Cultures of Resistance Network.”

In Lee’s words, the Cultures of Resistance Network is all about ‘creativity with a cause.’ The organisation “endeavours to raise a voice, condemn and inspire people to fight against corruption, oppression and injustice in all its forms and to promote peace and justice through non-violent action and the creative dimension of cultures. To this end, CoR connects and supports activists, agitators, educators and artists all across the globe. In Pakistan, CoR has been actively pursuing its cause through Khubaib Foundation, Kalash People’s Development Network, Muhammad Ibrahim Memorial Society and Dawood Global Foundation.

“I especially like to focus on young people, who I feel are the future. I like to engage them, encourage them to step forward and take the command of their life in their own hands,” Lee says.

Much of the idea for the organisation, as Lee confesses, initially began as the documentary film: Cultures of Resistance was meant to explore the contours of how creative action contributes to conflict prevention and resolution around the world. The documentary was to encompass injustice inflicted in different parts of the world, from Iraq to Iran to Tunisia to Syria to Africa to Gaza to Lebanon and other places.

But as things progressed, Lee realised how other people and humanitarian organisations (Amnesty International, Green Peace) merged together in a global network and pursued the same cause. The commitment is endless; and not without its toll undoubtedly. This was a workable blueprint.

“My biggest concern regarding the Cultures of Resistance Network is its finances, of course, since we do not collect monetary donations. I have to keep the resources flowing by working all year long as well as investing in technology and renewable energy,” she says.





Iara with a group of children at Shigar Fort
Though Lee confesses to really putting her head down and generating enough resources to run the Cultures of Resistance Network, she loves the independence it brings: “I am my own boss and it’s a wonderful feeling of creative independence! There’s no one to tell me to make a film with a certain perspective or edit it down with a specific slant.”

But besides the flow of finances, Lee also concedes there are other impediments along the way; and of a much graver nature! “I’ve been detained in the ‘terrorist room’ by the US authorities who came up with all sorts of stupid questions like ‘What’s your religion?’ etc. I told them that I am not a Muslim but I do have a lot of Muslims friends, and no I am not with al-Qaeda, but yes, I am dead against Israeli occupation and aggression in Gaza. The main reason I left the US was when they invaded Iraq and then left the country wounded and bleeding; in a much worse state.

“I have also met with a lot of resistance from other governments as well like when I was working for the poor people of Sahara Desert in Western Morocco. I have been physically present in a ship which was attacked by Israel and I thought to myself: ‘maybe this is the end for me.’

“I had been through a lot of tough situations, and my work does involve a lot of stress and struggle, but nothing would stop me from being curious, getting to the core of things first hand, being active and contributing in my own humble way to make this world a better place; even if it is in a very small ratio.”

Her love affair with Pakistan has brought her to the country several times now. This particular visit of hers involved making a documentary on the K2 and the amazing Kalash people. Speaking of her ventures and experiences in the country, she says, “For a person like me, who has been travelling across the globe, Pakistan is one fascinating country. The cultural diversity in this country is mind boggling; from the traditional to the contemporary to the different linguistic and ethnic sects, it really is wide-ranged. Yes, with time things may have become a bit more complicated, especially for foreigners, but I definitely don’t think it is a monster country, full of terrorists, as projected by the Western media — a crazy country where nothing works.

“What has really captured me about Pakistan is the kindness of the people here; really they are so generous and hospitable with such magnanimous hearts which is even beyond the Arab world.

“My experience of Pakistani hospitality deepened even more when I went up north for my documentary on K2. People there are so pure and innocent and so helpful to tourists.

“I would also like to comment on the expertise and skill of the local trekkers who provide guidance to the foreign mountaineers: They are incredible people in an amazing place; they are so under privileged and underpaid but the risks they take in their profession, brace the impacts and with such genuine passion that it is really commendable.”

And what about some of the problems she might have faced here, I ask.

“I wouldn’t call them problems really; they are more like challenges,” says Lee. “One thing that I could not help but notice is the deep rooted family traditions which even the modern new generation adhere to still. I mean I cannot understand how young people can get married in an arranged way and not out of love!

“Also the political situation here is so unpredictable. There’s a palpable tension in the air — what’s going to happen? When? How? I call it nonstop excitement in Pakistan, for better or worse, I can’t say, but it is undeniably exciting! I think it is one of the most happening places in the world!”

Before we wrap up, I have two more questions for her. Lee has Korean lineage, was raised in Brazil, then studied and worked in the United States, and then trotted the globe on her journey for social justice. But which nationality or country does she really identify with as her native own?

“Yes all that is true; maybe I am a Palestinian woman at heart, but gradually becoming very Pakistani, as I spend more time here in your lovely country.”

Finally, my last question: How is it possible for a woman to trek such an absorbing pursuit and have a normal family life too? She takes a moment to let the words absorb but then answers simply yet very conclusively.

“You and many people around the world noticed I have no conventional family comprising husband, children, time to chit chat with friends and regular leisure time. But a life can take on other dimensions and I have consciously chosen a rather unconventional path.

“Many years ago I, realised we can only do so much and in life we need to make choices as there is no such a thing as ‘having it all’. So I decided that instead of having biological children, I would devote time to orphans from war-torn countries, youth from refugee camps or IDPs, kids from underprivileged societies.

“Children are so defenceless, they come to this world many times as product of parents’ irresponsibility or lack of planning and they suffer the consequences of being neglected or exploited. I feel for these children and truly resent that they become victims of abusive adults.

“For now, and forever, this is it for me. The Cultures of Resistance Network is my whole life and I intend to live it till the last of my breath.”

_Published in Dawn, Sunday Magazine, November 9th, 2014_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sulman Badshah

British Pakistani Youngest microsoft certified 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=479557538852425

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

What a wonderful effort lead by Hanif Bhatti, founder of Pakwheels:

Project Water Well - Goth Halim - Lasbela District. - 243924

Thank you for all your hard work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*THE BACKSTORY*
Our story begins in the year 2010 in a small village of district Okara, Pakistan, the birthplace of our founders Waqas and Sidra. Where they met with Hussain, a local, who made handmade leather shoes in a small workshop for a living. On visiting the workshop, they felt so proud and intrigued to see the work of the small group of talented craftsmen.

But everything was not going well. They learned that Hussain’s craft as well as other shoemakers in the region were at the risk of extinction because of the lack of essential resources and demand in the local market - all the consequence of mass production. Waqas left his college and Sidra had to shrug off the traditional gender biases in the society to work towards turning this craft into a world renowned brand. They were determined to make this craft known to the world.

Since then there has been no looking back. After making and selling shoes in small quantities around the globe, and facing many successes and numerous failures, the team decided to launch Markhor with the help of backers from Kickstarter.


----------



## ghazi52

*Sindh brings out its colours on 'Ajrak-Topi' day*
8th December 2014 

Clad in Sindhi traditional costumes, humming Sindhi folk songs and dancing to drum beats, the old, the young, the youth and the elderly men and women poured onto streets across the province to celebrate Sindh culture day.





Snake charmers take part in a rally on Sindhi Topi Ajrak Day. —ONLINE




Girls in traditional Sindhi dresses, present a tableau during a ceremony outside Karachi Press Club. — ONLINE




People celebrate Sindhi Topi Ajrak Day, in Dera Allah Yar. — ONLINE
Women dance on traditional Sindhi songs to celebrate Sindhi Topi Ajrak Day outside Karachi Press Club.— ONLINE




People dance on traditional Sindhi songs on Sindhi Topi Ajrak Day. — ONLINE




People dance on traditional Sindhi songs on Sindhi Topi Ajrak Day. — ONLINE




A car decorated with the Sindhi topi. — ONLINE




Students present a tableau.— ONLINE




Children wear traditional Ajrak and Sindhi caps.— ONLINE





Students dance on Sindhi folk music during Sindhi Cultural Week at a school in Hyderabad. — ONLINE




Students pose for a group photo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHARGER

In a big province, an even bigger push to f ix a schooling crisis - The Express Tribune Epaper


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Dr.Naweed Syed. A Pakistani Canadian who is the first man in the world to make a Computer chip which can talk to Brain cells. Creating real possibility of a Human machine hybrid or a Cyborg.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=637072159738305

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

December 15, 2014





Pakistani gym owner Bashir Ahmad watches as young boxers take part in a training session at a gym in Lahore. In a dingy gym tucked away in a dim basement in Pakistan's eastern city of Lahore, pumped up teens get to grips with jujitsu moves before unleashing volleys of ferocious punches.





Pakistani gym owner Bashir Ahmad.

*Pakistan’s Fight Club emerges from shadows*
There are around 500 diehard fighters that practise this extreme sport

In a dingy gym tucked away in a basement in Pakistan’s eastern city of Lahore, pumped up teens get to grips with ju-jitsu moves before unleashing volleys of ferocious punches.

Some dream of following in the footsteps of Bruce Lee and Muhammad Ali, but others idolise the gym’s owner Bashir Ahmad, the first Pakistani mixed martial arts (MMA) fighter on the world stage.

With its exciting blend of wrestling and boxing, MMA is fast becoming a worldwide phenomenon. Events attract thousands of spectators and millions more tune in to watch their muscled heroes battle it out on TV or over live internet streams.

In Pakistan there are around 500 diehard fighters that practise this extreme sport, which stands in marked contrast to the country’s more sedate pastimes such as cricket, with its breaks for afternoon tea.

Today Bashir watches as youths — some lean and sinewy, others muscular, trade blows as onlookers scream: “We want blood! We want blood!”

Dawood Shahid, who at 12 years old already packs a mean uppercut, says he used to watch American WWE wrestling on TV for many years before switching over to MMA.

“WWE is made up, MMA is the real thing,” he says after his friendly bout.

In Pakistan, MMA is growing under the watchful eyes of a close-knit circle that surrounds Bashir.

Short but tough and built like an ox, the Pakistani-American former soldier served with the US Army in Iraq before devoting himself to martial arts, taking an MMA course in Thailand where he took part in his first amateur bouts under the name “Somchai”, meaning “man” in Thai.

In 2009, the 32 year old returned to Pakistan, opened his own gym and began to organise “extreme combat” in metal cages, sowing the seeds of an underground scene.

Last year the Asian championship ONE, the MMA’s de facto second division behind the US Ultimate Fighting Championship with its millionaire stars like Canadian George St-Pierre, approached Bashir for a fight in Singapore, which he won.

Pakistan had found its first MMA victor.

That success energised young fans of the sport in Pakistan but had relatively little impact on the rest of the country, which remains in love with cricket and to a lesser extent traditional wrestling.

But unlike Brad Pitt in the cult hit Fight Club, whose first rule was never to speak of Fight Club, MMA adherents are trying hard to emerge from the shadows.

“Last year, I kept on travelling to different TV channels to say ‘Hey I have a good idea, I have good fighters, I have a ring, I have this and that, the whole team, why we don’t put a show on?’ But they replied ‘What is it? Is it cricket?’” said Sheikh Sultan Shahid, an MMA promoter.

In Bashir Ahmad’s gym, youths from rundown neighbourhoods square up to to others from a posh suburb of Lahore who pay $50 a month for training, bringing together two different worlds in this highly class-oriented society.

The son of a cleric from a poor family, Abdul Rafique, 19, gets a $10 a week stipend from the proprietor of a gym, who sees in him the making of a future warrior.

“I come from a poor family and I joined it because I am studying as a sportsman and getting a scholarship and also being trained for MMA. I really like MMA, I want to fight with all my heart and soul,” said Rafique.

In conservative Muslim Pakistan, apprentice fighters have limited exposure to martial arts and are taught to avoid hitting the face, which is considered forbidden in certain sects of Islam — though it doesn’t prevent the neighbourhood mullah from praying for the fighters’ protection.

And though some dream of the octagonal cages of Asia and America, the more well-off fighters are more reluctant to think of the sport in professional terms.

Harris Butt, a medical student with rock solid biceps and abs, recently got his first offer to fight abroad, but his mother didn’t allow him. After all, she said, better to be a doctor than a patient after a fight.

Pakistan has battled an Islamist insurgency for more than a decade, and its stuttering economy is plagued by power blackouts, joblessness and high poverty — frustrations that may create the breeding ground in which combat sports like MMA could thrive one day.

For now, this Fight Club remains confined to a handful of poor fighters and some who can afford to pay up to $100 a month in a smattering of gyms.

Mohammad Abdullah, a young MMA convert, is in no doubt about what is holding it back.

“If MMA moves into the open in Pakistan, you will see what good fighters we are.”

Pakistan’s Fight Club emerges from shadows | GulfNews.com


----------



## PakGuns

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> What a wonderful effort lead by Hanif Bhatti, founder of Pakwheels:
> 
> Project Water Well - Goth Halim - Lasbela District. - 243924
> 
> Thank you for all your hard work.


Pak wheels tourist department is full of explorers and adventurers .. I love the work of Mubin, who's also owner of pal.com..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

December 24, 2014






A Pakistani taxi driver Mubein Al Haq Lal Haleem, who returned a bag containing more than Dh100,000, was honoured by Sharjah Police on Thursday morning for his honesty.

*Honest taxi driver honoured by Sharjah Police*
Driver returns bag containing more than Dh100,000 left in his cab

A Pakistani taxi driver, who returned a bag containing more than Dh100,000, was honoured by Sharjah Police on Thursday morning for his honesty.

Mubein Al Haq Lal Haleem handed over the bag with the money that was left by a passenger, to the police as soon as he found that in his taxi.

Brigadier Mohammad Eid Al Madhloum, Director-General of Police Operations at Sharjah Police, and Colonel Jihad Sahoo, director of Sharjah Police’s Criminal Investigation Department, presented Haleim with a certificate of appreciation.

They said the award comes within the framework of activating a partnership between the community and Sharjah Police, as well as spreading the spirit of cooperation, in order to establish a secure and safe society.

Brigadier Al Madhloum praised Haleim and said he was a model for taxi drivers. He urged all community members to follow Haleim’s deed.

Honest taxi driver honoured by Sharjah Police | GulfNews.com




--------------------------------------------------




December 30, 2014





Javed Jalil Khattak (left), Consul General of Pakistan in Dubai, and Muhammad Abdul Wahid Khan, Press Counsellor at Dubai Consulate, honour taxi driver Mubein Al Haq on Monday.

*Pakistani cabbie honoured: Returns Dh100k forgotten by passenger*
*He was awarded a certificate for his honesty*

Honesty is the best policy! This matters most when a poor man earning a few thousand bucks returns a bag full of money to its original owner.

In a second such incident in the UAE, a Pakistani taxi driver handed over to police a bag containing more than Dh100,000 in cash, which forgotten by a passenger in the taxi.

Mubein Al Haq Lal Haleem, a father of six, was honoured by Javed Jalil Khattak, Consul General of Pakistan in Dubai, on Monday, December 29, 2014.

A ceremony was held at Consulate General of Pakistan, Dubai, to honour the ‘hero of the Pakistani community’ with a certificate for his honesty.

In a similar incident earlier this week, a 20-year-old Pakistani Shahan Sardar, a cleaner with a Dubai-based car rental company, was honoured for his honesty when he returned a bag with Dh25,000 in cash to its rightful owner.

Pakistani cabbie honoured: Returns Dh100k forgotten by passenger - Emirates 24/7

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHARGER

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=762656587158134

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

Btw guys, there is an article on a Pakhtuns musician in dawn.com today. The story is heartwarming.

I can't link because i am on a mobile device

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

19 January 2015





_Pakistan President Mamnoon Hussain honouring Mobisher Rabbani for his contributions in the fields of diplomacy and philanthropy at a ceremony in Islamabad recently._

*Pakistan president felicitates Dubai-based philanthropist*

*  Mamnoon Hussain commended Mobisher Rabbani for his contributions in the fields of diplomacy and philanthropy at a ceremony held in Islamabad. *

Dubai-based diplomatic consultant and philanthropist Mobisher Rabbani was recently commended by the President of Islamic Republic of Pakistan, Mamnoon Hussain, for his contributions in the fields of diplomacy and philanthropy at a ceremony held in Islamabad.

Rabbani spent five weeks as part of the study group of the National Defence University, Pakistan, that was tasked to prepare an implementation policy plan for “Pakistan Vision 2025”. The study group consisted of senators, parliamentarians, ambassadors, bureaucrats, military officials, and industrialists. To understand the dynamics and diversity of Pakistan, they travelled to all provinces and were briefed by the respective governors, chief ministers, and ministers.

In order to implement Vision 2025 effectively, the study group recommended a well-defined coordination mechanism among federating units including four provinces, and special areas such as Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata), Gilgit-Baltistan (GB) and Azad Jammu Kashmir (AJK) to reach the desired goals. A rigorously defined roadmap and timeline along with performance indicators were prepared in consultations with all stakeholders. “It was a proud moment to be part of the prestigious group and to be able to share my experiences and expertise on behalf of overseas Pakistanis. It is high time the Pakistani diaspora go beyond just contributing through remittances and philanthropic contributions back home,” he said.

Pakistan president felicitates Dubai-based philanthropist - Khaleej Times

-------------------------------



July 20, 2011





Mobisher Rabbani (cq-al), 26, of Dubai, poses for his portrait at Times Square Mall in Dubai on Monday, December 21, 2009. Rabbani was recently elected president of the UAE chapter of the Future Leaders of Pakistan, a nongovernmental organisation that aims to reach out to young

Mobisher Rabbani was born and raised in Dubai but has never forgotten his heritage from Sialkot in north-eastern Pakistan.

A businessman and philanthropist, Mr Rabbani, 27, is writing a book about what it means to be a Pakistani expatriate in the UAE, aiming to dispel some of the misconceptions he says the world has about Pakistan.

He is putting the finishing touches to Travelling with a Pakistani Passport and is looking for a publisher.

"The reason I started the book was because of the negative impression people have of Pakistan from outside of the country," Mr Rabbani says.

"I wanted to show people the benefits and disadvantages of having a Pakistani passport."

The story, which he expects to finish by the end of the year, takes the reader through his childhood in the Emirates during the 1980s.

"That was an interesting time because the Pakistani economy was doing well at that time and it was stable, and the GCC countries were on the way up," Mr Rabbani says.

He attended the English Medium Private School in Dubai, which is opposite the Pakistan School in Oud Metha.

"I was in Dubai during the 1990s when the Babri Mosque was destroyed and saw the reaction that had on Pakistanis living here," Mr Rabbani says, referring to the 1992 destruction of the 16th-century mosque in Ayodhya, India.

Babri was the subject of a decades-long ownership dispute between Muslims and Hindus. Pakistanis joined Muslims around the world in their outrage at the mosque's destruction.

"That had a very negative impact on Pakistanis here and I try to explain that in the book," Mr Rabbani says.

He then went to the US to study business administration at Oklahoma State University and was there during the September 11 terrorist attacks in 2001.

"That was a difficult time, not just for me as a Pakistani Muslim but for everyone," he says. "There had always been security measures but following the attacks it became increasingly difficult to go anywhere."

The book also looks at the impact those attacks had on the lives of Pakistanis and their country.

"But there are also many positives to being a Pakistani and carrying a Pakistani passport," Mr Rabbani says. "In countries like Turkey, Sri Lanka, the UAE and China you are welcomed."

He recalls one time when he was in a long line of cars waiting at a checkpoint in Sri Lanka. When the guards spotted his Pakistani passport he was immediately moved to the front of the line.

After university, Mr Rabbani has devoted most of his efforts to supporting human rights and humanitarian campaigns for victims of Pakistan's flooding and earthquake disasters.

He regularly meets ambassadors from other countries to try to bring people together through associations and groups. He splits his time between working for his family trading business and running a foundation that helps disadvantaged people in Pakistan.

"People in Pakistan think that those who live outside of the country have no interest in participating or helping the country, but that just isn't the case," Mr Rabbani says.

"Pakistani expatriates from all over the world have a deep affection for the country and that is one of the reasons I felt I had to write this book."

His uncle, Nawaz Rabbani, says the book will help to dispel some of the myths surrounding Pakistan.

"We call Dubai and the UAE home now as we have been here for 40 years, but your heart is always in your native land," Nawaz says.

"We might not be living in Pakistan, but we do have family there and take a great interest in what the country is going through."

Along with a growing number of young Pakistanis who have studied in western countries, Mr Rabbani is part of a generation with experience outside of the country, his uncle says.

"This means they can bring in new ideas from outside and help improve the situation in Pakistan," Nawaz says.

All of the proceeds from the book will go to the Rabbani Foundation, which carries out charity work in Pakistan, the author says.

Dubai author provides passport to Pakistani life | The National

----------

"This means they can bring in new ideas from outside and help improve the situation in Pakistan,"

But who will allow that to happen? Our lawmakers, decision makers and politicians?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al Bhatti

Meanwhile in Pakistan?


-----------------------------------------


February 09, 2015





Honest Pakistani returns Dh50,000 found on Dubai ATM.

*Honest Pakistani returns Dh50,000 found on Dubai ATM*
*Police honours Pakistani and Filipina for their honesty*

Dubai Police honoured Pakistani national Mohammed Alem on Sunday for his honesty and sincerity for returning a sum of money that amounted to more than his annual salary.

The honest man who earns Dh3,500 a month found Dh50,000 on top of an ATM machine in Dubai, but without a second thought, he took the amount straight to the nearest police station, in Muraqqabat.

The police also honoured Jean, a Filipina, for returning Dh4,300 found in an ATM in Deira City Centre.

Mohammed Alem works in a contracting firm, and found the package with money when he went to withdraw some cash from his personal account.

At a news conference to honour Alem and other honest Dubai residents, Colonel Dr Adel Mohammed Al Suwaidi, Director, Al Muraqqabat police station, said: “The police discovered that the amount of money belonged to a Sudanese businessman, who had gone to deposit a cash amount of Dh150,000 in the ATM, but forgot one of the packets on top of the ATM machine.

“When he realised that he was short of Dh50,000, the Sudanese gentleman thought he had been robbed and rushed to report it at the Muraqqabat Police Station. Since the bank branch was closed by then, we decided to wait until the next day to get security footage from the bank.”

However, within a few hours, Alem arrived at the police station with the missing package. Police summoned the Sudanese owner and returned the money to him in the presence of the honest Pakistani. The Sudanese businessman rewarded Alem an undisclosed amount of money for his honesty.

Colonel Adel Al Suwaidi honoured Alem with the money and a certificate of appreciation in recognition for his honesty.

He noted that Alem had shown utmost honesty despite the fact that he earns just Dh3,500 per month, and supports a family of his wife and two children, in addition to his father and mother (all living in Pakistan), but he refused to take the money.

Alem said at the press conference that he didn’t even think of keeping the money for himself because he can’t feed his family with money that isn’t his (haram).

These are the first two individuals to be honoured by Dubai Police in 2015.

Honest Pakistani returns Dh50,000 found on Dubai ATM - Emirates 24/7


----------



## Al Bhatti

February 8, 2015





Dr. Adel Mohammad, Director of Muraqabat Police Station, gives a recognition of honesty award to Mohammad Alam of Pakistan who returned AED 50k to Dubai Police which he found on the floor infont of an ATM machine at the Al Mamzar Center.


*Man who returned Dh50,000 in cash says it was his duty as a Muslim*

Mohamad Alem has been praised for his honesty after handing Dh50,000 he found on a bank cash machine to the police.

After finding the money while using the ATM, the Pakistani, 25, took it and went to the nearest police station.

Meanwhile, a Sudanese businessman lodged a police report that he had lost money while trying to deposit Dh150,000 at the ATM.

“The businessman had placed the Dh50,000 on top of an ATM because he could only deposit a certain amount at a time,” said Col Adel Al Suwaidy, director of Al Muraqqabat Police Station.

“He took Dh100,000 and tried to deposit it in the machine, which wouldn’t accept the money. So he moved to another ATM and forgot about the Dh50,000.”

Col Al Suwaidy said his officers thanked Mr Alem for his honesty. “Brother Alem is a supervisor at a construction company and earns Dh3,500, a very modest income,” he said.

“We wanted to honour him for his honesty and show that safety in the country is important to UAE residents just as much as it is to the authorities.”

Mr Alem, whose wife and two children live in Pakistan, said he was very happy to be thanked by the officers, adding that it was his duty as a Muslim to be honest.

“I would never take money that does not belong to me, it would be tainted. I wish to earn my money honourably,” he said.

Mr Alem is not the only honest person to hand over large sums of lost cash to the police.

More than Dh125,000 was returned to its owner after being taken to Al Muraqqabat Police Station, said Col Suwaidy, adding that separate sums of US$24,792 (Dh91,038) and €825 (Dh3,427) were also returned.

Man who returned Dh50,000 in cash says it was his duty as a Muslim | The National

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK




----------



## Al Bhatti

February 12, 2015





Rehman Shah, originally from Peshawar, at work in his small but bright studio in RAK's old town.





Shah’s workspace is replete with paintings of the outdoors — all palm fronds and blue skies.


*Artist from Ras Al Khaimah paints prayer words on road signs to promote humility and responsibility*


They can be seen everywhere – small signs wedged into rocks on bumpy wadi roads, or stuck in the sand beside three-lane motorways. Each carries a word or two of prayer in tidy Arabic calligraphy: alhamdulillah, praise God; astaghfirullah, God forgive us; mashallah, God has willed it; and Allahu Akbar, God is great.

The signs appear on the side of the road, placed anonymously to serve as a reminder of one’s humility before God and, some believe, to make people better drivers. Religious symbolism in the UAE is kept to a minimum and the signs are small and simple.

“Yanni, it makes people take time to look and to read, and to think of God and the dead,” says Rehman Shah, 37, a painter whose signs punctuate the country’s roadsides. “They turn off the music or radio and then they start to recite these words.”

Shah believes reminding people of their mortality causes drivers to be responsible. He comes across his signs at dangerous intersections, sharp corners and areas known for fatal crashes.

Many customers order signs by the dozen when advised by family.

“A lot of people come and say: ‘My mom or my father told me to do this,’” says Shah. “Maybe their friend has died from a crash and they do this for his soul. They might get five Subhan Allah [Glorious is God], five Allahu Akbar, five astaghfirullah. Many come from Abu Dhabi and Sharjah. The price between Ras Al Khaimah and Sharjah is so different.”

Shah works from a cluster of art shops in RAK’s old town, where Emiratis travel from across the country to buy prayer signs at competitive prices. Like most of the artists in this quarter, he comes from the Peshawar district in northern Pakistan, an area renowned for its artists. Shah has worked as a professional painter since he was 12. He operates from a bright shop under a ceiling painted with palm fronds and blue skies. He sees his signs on roads all over the country.

When he’s not painting prayers onto plywood for Dh20 a sign, Shah paints ornate outdoor scenes in majlis reception rooms, a popular trend in new Emirati suburbs.

One of the busiest times of the year is around National Day in December, when Shah paints poetry and portraits of sheikhs on cars to commemorate the 1971 union of the UAE. The wall on his shop reads, “The Happiest Nation” and Shah is inclined to agree. Between religion and state, Shah makes a good living.

Various prayers can also be found on cars. Mashallah, a phrase used for protection from the evil eye, may be the country’s most popular car decal, and with good reason. A 2008 survey of 260 Al Ain traffic policemen at eight stations found that 17 per cent attributed crashes to the evil eye and 15 per cent to djinn or spirits.

When Faisal Shihabudheen got a new 4x4, he carefully placed a sticker with the Arabic words “Do not forget to think of God” on the front windscreen to protect his car from the evil eye.

“You know, if someone sees the car and feels jealous, they then will see this and pray and we won’t have any problems after that,” said the 20-something Shihabudheen, who lives in RAK.

A small disk decorated with script from the Quran dangles from his rear-view mirror. “It’s just to say drive safe,” says his friend, Sam Suseelam, an Indian national raised in RAK.

But not everyone subscribes to Shah’s belief that such signs change driver behaviour. “It does not change our driving style. We just deeply believe in it,” says Suseelam, who identifies himself as a mix of Hindu and Christian.

The purpose is spiritual, according to Salem Akram, a graphics designer at Art Design. Roads are a good place for signs because they reach a wider audience.

“It’s to put in their mind they should always remember Allah,” says Akram, 23, a Palestinian.

Art Design makes these signs in wood, aluminium and plastic for free on request, for government or individuals. After all, says Akram, “it’s for God”.

The best places are the most congested, where people’s thoughts are most likely to turn more frustrated or annoyed, he says.

“In waiting areas, because people hate waiting and maybe this will fill the time, to remember God and what God does,” says Akram. “Like parking areas, public areas that gather people, places with traffic.”

Who, after all, has not said a little prayer in traffic?

Artist from Ras Al Khaimah paints prayer words on road signs to promote humility and responsibility | The National

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

February 19, 2015





Kulsoom Tariq says some parents have no respect for arts or literature and force their children to study science because they want them to become doctors or engineers.


*Dubai student battles odds with diligence*
Kulsoom ranks first among 19,000 children from 1,100 schools in Pakistan board exam

Dubai student Kulsoom Tariq, has stood first from among 19,000 students from 1,100 Pakistani schools around the world who sat for Islamabad’s Secondary School Certificate (SSC) 2014 examination.

After securing the highest marks in the Federal Board of Intermediate and Secondary Education, Islamabad, SSC examination, the Pakistani 16-year-old said she hopes to use her education to change people’s mind-set in the country.

The Pakistani who was honoured by her school, H.H Shaikh Rashid Al Maktoum Pakistan School on Thursday, believes many from her country are constrained by pressure from parents who don’t allow their children to choose their line of study or take decisions with regards to their lives.

“I stood first in the humanitarian stream.* I got a total of 969 out of 1,100* after completing two-year examinations in economics, computer science and general science. What helped me was that my parents were open-minded and supported me in my education-related choices,” said Kulsoom.

But other parents, she said, don’t give their children the luxury of choosing what they want to study, leading students to become demotivated and so, underperform in school.

“Parents force their children to choose the science stream because they want them to become doctors or engineers. They have no respect for the arts or literature streams. I think this contributes in a big way to the unsatisfactory performance of Pakistani schools in the annual school inspections.”

 According to the Knowledge and Human Development Authority (KHDA), Pakistani schools have underperformed in inspections, receiving an ‘unsatisfactory’ ranking year after year.

 Kulsoom also believes that teachers in Pakistani schools are not doing enough to motivate students.

“I am currently studying psychology at the Pakistan Education Academy and after that; I want to major in educational psychology at university. I choose this subject after seeing students become indifferent about their education since they were not doing what they loved.”

Kulsoom said in her case, she was able to excel because she spared no effort in her studies and ensured that she revised all her subjects with diligence.

Her advice to students who wish to excel in their board exams is to follow their passion and study hard.

Kulsoom’s mother said she was ecstatic when she learnt about her child’s achievement, but not surprised.

“I expected it because my daughter always did well in school. I did not force her to pick a particular stream, because all I care about is for her to get an education. It doesn’t matter what type it is as long as she is happy.”

Dubai student battles odds with diligence | GulfNews.com


----------



## ghazi52

*Bill Gates praises KP’s anti-polio campaign*
DAWN.COM







Gates assured his support to the KP government in efforts to eliminate polio from the province. -Reuters/File Photo


KARACHI: Philanthropist and chairman of Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, Bill Gates, called Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) Chairman Imran Khan on Tuesday and appreciated his efforts in trying to eliminate polio virus from Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.

Gates congratulated Imran on conducting a successful anti-polio campaign, ‘Sehat Ka Ittehad’ (Alliance for Health), in the province. He also expressed grief and sorrow over the killing of 131 students during a Taliban attack on school in Peshawar.

The philanthropist assured his support to the KP government in carrying out further efforts to eliminate the crippling disease from the province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muqeet Sabir

WOW !!! This is too good child should be promoted in every platform.. But where is our Media ? Oh Sorry if a child sing a Justin bieber's song he will be on Morning shows and in In every news . Sadly this is how things happen in Pakistan


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistani bodybuilder wins title at Arnold Classic Australia






Pakistani bodybuilder Atif Anwar on Sunday won a title at the Arnold Classic body building competition held in Australia.

Anwar won the ‘over 100 kg class’ title at the event named after Hollywood legend and seven times Mr Olympia, Arnold Schwarzenegger.

Anwar is a former Mr Pakistan and first ever Pakistani to compete in the Mr Universe competition, where he secured the fourth position. He has previously won the National bodybuilding title as well as Mr Sindh and Mr Karachi.

Pakistani bodybuilder wins title at Arnold Classic Australia - The Express Tribune
*


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistani girl competes in skiing compeititon despite losing leg in 2005 earthquake






Insha Afsar was one of the 138,000 people injured in the devastating earthquake which hit northern parts of Pakistan in 2005, losing her left leg up to her hip. But the 14-year-old has come a long way since then.

The teen is now tearing down the giant slalom course at Loon Mountain as she competes for a top position in the US Paralympic Alpine National Championships.






The talented Ski racer says she loves her new life in America, where she was brought after the 2005 earthquake to get a prosthesis.

Pakistani girl competes in skiing compeititon despite losing leg in 2005 earthquake - The Express Tribune
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

March 28, 2015 





Asif Durrani, Ambassador of Pakistan to the UAE, Zia Ul Hasan, President of the Pakistan Association






* Girl, 4, returns envelope with Dh13,000 in it; honoured for honesty *
Pakistan Association in Dubai honours community members to mark National Day

Four-year-old Qurratulain never knew she would be honoured in front of hundreds for an honest deed.
The kindergarten pupil at Pakistan Islamic Higher Secondary School in Sharjah was recognised on Friday after she returned an envelope containing Dh13,000 (about $3,515) which she found on the street -- and made sure that it was returned to its rightful owner.

The girl’s father, Atiq-Ur Rehman, told_ Gulf News_ that his daughter is in the habit of picking up pieces of papers which have Arabic writing on them, thinking it might be verses from the Quran.

And that's how she picked up the envelope from the street as she was going to school with her mother early one morning. As it turned out, the girl had found Arabic writing on the envelope's cover.

Qurratulain gave the envelope to her mother saying that she should take care of it.

Her mother was startled when she found Dh13,000 in the envelope. She informed her husband and all of them went to the Buhaira police station in Sharjah to return the money.

Police found the person who had lost the money: an Arab student who had lost the cash meant to pay his school fee.

The police officer was very pleased with the girl and asked her if she wanted anything.

*Police car ride*

“I want a ride in the police car and a picture with a police uncle,” she said and was assured by the officer that her wish would be granted.

“My wife and I are very proud that my daughter was honoured for her honesty as it is a lesson for all children to follow in their life,” Rehman said and thanked the association for their recognition.

Qurratulain stood tall as Asif Ali Durrani, Pakistan Ambassador to the UAE, handed her the Pakistan Day Award for her honesty at a jampacked gathering organised on Friday by the Pakistan Association in Dubai (PAD) at its premises to mark the National Day of Pakistan.

A total of 12 Pakistani community members who excelled in their fields while working in the UAE were awarded.

Durrani also gave presented Pakistan Day awards to others who were selected by the PAD for their distinguished services.

They included Saher Shaikh, volunteer; Ashfaq Ahmed, journalist at _Gulf News_; Jameel Khan, journalist; Zamarud Khan, journalist; Zahoorul Islam, poet; Aisha Memon, student; Dr Mohammad Hamed Farooqi, Director Dubai Diabetic Centre; Rafiq Ahmad; finance professional; Abdul Gaffar Aboobaker Fancy, chartered accountant; Sajjad Haider, chartered accountant; and Alai Javid, nurse.

Dr Zia-Ul Hassan, president of the PAD, said that Pakistan Day Awards are the most prestigious honours for the community members who are chosen by the special committee formed by the association. The awards are given in recognition of individuals for their services in any field of interest reflecting a positive image of Pakistan in the UAE.

Girl, 4, returns envelope with Dh13,000 in it; honoured for honesty |GulfNews.com


----------



## Al Bhatti

31 March 2015

*Pakistan siblings become youngest certified ethical hackers*

*  Class-5 student Ahmed, 9, and his 14-years-old sister Musfira have earned the honours of becoming youngest ever certified hackers of the CEH. *

Following in the footsteps of Arfa Karim and Aziz Awan, young brother and sister Musfira and Ahmed have proved their mettle in the world of computers by passing exams of Certified Ethical Hacker (CEH) with flying colours.

Class-5 student Ahmed, 9, and his 14-years-old sister Musfira have earned the honours of becoming youngest ever certified hackers of the CEH.

Belonging to a middle-class family from Lahore’s Ravi Road neighbourhood, both children always wanted to pursue their careers in the Information Technology (IT). They have expressed their desire to be part of the government’s efforts to safeguard sensitive national data and websites.

Pakistan siblings become youngest certified ethical hackers


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*Avengers: Age of Ultron's Video Effects By Pakistani VFX Artist*









Rumor has it that *Avengers: Age of Ultron*, will have over record-breaking 3000 video effects shots used, to create the visually stunning movie that we all are excited about.

What makes this all the more impressive is that one of the VFX artists behind the onscreen magic is our very own Pakistani, Wajid Raza.

Born in Lahore, Wajid Raza is one of the few Pakistanis working in Hollywood and making us proud. The VFX artist has been employed at the* Industrial Light & Magic (ILM) Company*, a part of Motion Pictures and Lucasfilm, since 2011 and has worked his magic from behind the screens for blockbusters like* Rango, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Star Trek into Darkness, Now You See Me* and the upcoming, *Avengers: Age of Ultron*, as reported by the Express Tribune.

From a culture where academic and professional choices are restricted to being an engineer, a doctor or an accountant, Wajid Raza still managed to breakthrough and mounted on an inspiring journey.

With a computer sciences degree from good old Government College Lahore, Wajid Raza moved on abroad to pursue a Masters degree in Fine Arts from Savannah College of Art and Design. With by then a background in digital arts and computer graphics, Raza landed a job in ILM, an experience he still feels overwhelmed by.

*Read More: Pakistani Short Film "Baat Cheet" to Participate at Cannes Film Festival 2015*

The initial work at ILM did not come easy to Raza, however, now after having shined through in a number of projects under a number of different capacities, he feels confident enough to mentor aspiring artists. 

“Always focus on quality (instead of quantity) whether you are preparing to apply at a school or trying to find work. Watch good contents (TV/film) and take up challenges that can help you grow.”

While talking about the revival of Pakistani cinema and the need for VFX artists locally, Raza stated how there is barely a need for visual effects in the local film industry. However, he does believes that our aspiring artists can work offshore for USA and China, granted basic problems like lack of infrastructure and load shedding issues are overcome. 

*Watch Trailer: Avengers: Age of Ultron New Trailer Shows All-Star Team*

We don’t know about the future of VFX in Pakistan, but we would definitely be applauding the work of Wajid Raza in The Avengers, Age of Ultron next month.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful..................
Love it.






Tirich Mir is the highest mountain of the Hindu Kush range, and the highest mountain in the world outside of the Himalayas-Karakoram range, located in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan. The mountain was first climbed in 1950 by a Norwegian expedition consisting of Arne Næss, P. Kvernberg, H. Berg, and Tony Streather. Tirich Mir overlooks Chitral town, and can be easily seen from the main bazaar. It can also be seen from Afghanistan.

height 7708 meter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al Bhatti

May 9, 2015





Dr Rafeeya Pasha began her career at the Central Hospital in Abu -Dhabi in 1968.

*Women of the UAE: Dr Rafeeya Pasha*

In 1968, Dr Rafeeya Pasha flew into Abu Dhabi with only a herd of goats as fellow passengers.

Little would she know that such an inauspicious start would lead to the gynaecologist and obstetrician mingling with royalty and helping deliver some of their children.

Her journey began when she chanced upon an advert for a doctor’s job in the UAE in the classified section of a newspaper in her home country of Pakistan. Despite some opposition from her family, she applied and was chosen for the role.

“On my flight from Dubai to Abu Dhabi, I was the only passenger and I sat in a seat next to the pilot,” said Dr Pasha, 77.

“However, there was a herd of goats travelling with me and I could hear them bleat all the way to Abu Dhabi.”

She began working at the Central Hospital in Abu Dhabi. Soon afterwards, she was asked to go and work in Al Ain. The journey there took her six hours.

“I understood that I could not be afraid. Unless you take some calculated risks in life, you will not get anywhere,” she said.

While in Al Ain, she met Sheikh Zayed, the founding President of the country, and his wife, Sheikha Fatima bint Mubarak.

“The First Lady of the country was so kind, generous and humble and a true visionary,” she said.

“When I met Sheikh Zayed, he asked me about my family. I told him I had left my nine-month-old baby and husband behind in Pakistan and he said ‘in my country, it is not possible that a mother and child and a husband and wife are separated.’ He issued orders and within a week, my husband and child landed in Dubai,” she said.

Dr Pasha’s next challenge was to learn Arabic, so she sought the help of interpreters at the hospital.

“Gradually, I could speak Arabic fluently.”

Nowadays, the country’s health care system is renowned for its excellence, but back then, it was less advanced.

“We had to do the X-rays ourselves without any technicians,” she said. “Doctors would donate blood for patients if their blood group was compatible.”

She eventually resigned from the hospital in 1987 to join a private practice, where she worked until 1993.

Dr Pasha said she could not have had her career without the support of her husband.

“If were not for him, I would not have been able to do things I wanted to. We are like two wheels of a cart,” she said.

She has also managed to raise three accomplished children. Timour and Tahnoon both work in finance, while her third, Dua, is a lawyer.

Dr Pasha has since retired and devotes much of her time to charity work.

“My father told me ‘be a tree that bears fruit that is not useful only for itself, but for others as well’,” she said.

Dr Pasha and her friends help collect money to pay off the blood money debts of prisoners so they can go home.

She also helps pay for children’s education and organises fund-raising drives for victims of natural disasters.

As for her mantra for success, she puts it down to her work ethic.

“To achieve anything, you need to have patience. Set a goal and have conviction in it,” she said.

Women of the UAE: Dr Rafeeya Pasha | The National

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

May 12, 2015





Children learn computer skills at City District Government Middle School, Chah Meeran, Lahore. In 2008, the school had 26 pupils and was on the verge of closing due to dilapidated conditions, lack of teaching staff and poor facilities. It was adopted by Seema Aziz’s Care Foundation and now teaches more than 1,100 pupils. Muzammil Pasha for The National





Businesswoman Seema Aziz, centre, has not only built up Pakistan’s fastest-growing women’s wear chain but is a champion of philanthropy. Courtesy Care Pakistan





The students of City District Government Middle School in Chah Meeran, Lahore, just one of the state schools adopted and regenerated by the Care Foundation. Muzammil Pasha for The National

*Educating a nation: Seema Aziz is giving Pakistani children a brighter future*

Businesswoman and philanthropist Seema Aziz has changed thousands of lives through her vision that it is every child’s right to have an education. Through the Care Foundation, she gives the children of Pakistan a brighter future, Samar Al Sayed writes

Her children have long left school, but hundreds of thousands more can thank a Pakistani philanthropist and businesswomen for their own education.

At 63, Seema Aziz continues to run her business and foundation with equal passion.

“Some told me education would do these children no good,” says Ms Aziz. “But I knew that equipping them with a future would be better than just giving them temporary resources that they may never cultivate.”

In the late 1980s, Ms Aziz visited villages in the Punjab, which had been destroyed in floods.

“I had never witnessed such devastation and poverty at close proximity,” she says.

“Thousands of villages had been totally wiped out.”

“A group of us went to a village to see how we could help. Our business was still very small. We had experienced limited monetary success at the time, but I had witnessed such horrors in the aftermath of the floods that I decided I wanted to give these children something that no flood can ever take away.”

The result was the Care Foundation – Cooperation for Advancement, Rehabilitation and Education – that now has 177,000 children enrolled in schools across Pakistan.

Ms Aziz, who was in Dubai last month as part of the judging panel for the million-dollar Hult Prize for education, says that schooling was always a priority for the people she was trying to help.

“Many women from these villages had, in fact, urged me to abandon the idea of building houses and focus on getting a school built in the area.”

The first school was set up on January 17, 1991, with just 250 children enrolled.

“By the following year, the number increased to 450, then 800 the year after that,” she says.

The fees were set at 10 rupees (60 fils), because Ms Aziz “did not want any child to grow up thinking they were educated on charity”.

“We firmly believe it is their right and duty,” she says.

“More than 80,000 have cleared their matriculation exams and graduated over the years, and we have never looked back.”

Care builds and runs its own schools, with no government or donor funding. In 1998, the government invited Care to adopt 10 failing state schools.

“We managed to turn these schools around and enrolment increased by several hundred per cent,” says Ms Aziz.

“Through our espousal of state institutions, we helped to pioneer public-private partnership for the first time.”

Care runs 270 schools, with another 100 holding evening classes.

“Each school is different in the way it was set up. The very first school we had built, for instance, was in a village with no electricity or sewerage systems,” says the philanthropist.

Twenty years later, about 2,000 boys and girls are enrolled in that school.

The first medical student to have finished his studies there went on to attend King Edward Medical University in Lahore, an acclaimed medical college in the country.

More than 25 million children are out of school in Pakistan, which has the second lowest literacy rates in the world, a situation that has been declared an emergency by the United Nations.

How much support the Care Foundation gets from her business empire is something Ms Aziz is uncomfortable talking about.

“We don’t like to discuss that aspect,” she says.

But if the reported 1 per cent of revenues is correct, it means a substantial sum.

Her company, Bareeze, is Pakistan’s fastest-growing women’s wear chain, and has expanded into countries, including the UAE and the UK.

Growing up in a middle-class family with no business background, she and her brother faced obstacles when setting up the textiles firm.

“There was no concept of brand in Pakistan when my brother and I started out,” says Ms Aziz, who graduated from the University of the Punjab, and later from Harvard Business School.

“We wanted to make and sell local fabrics that are equal in quality to the best in the world. My father and many others were sceptical of the idea, saying I was mad to think we could ever rival premium brands, but we continued in our path.

“We wanted to bring Pakistani textiles to the international scene and market them to be as good as any other label.”

Through Bareeze, which runs under her umbrella company Sefam, the siblings design, make and sell their fashion ware and have since gone on to create 11 brands.

With 460 outlets in Pakistan, five in the UAE and three in the UK, the multimillion dollar business is thriving.

In 1994, she took her business to Dubai. “We now have one store in Abu Dhabi, one in Sharjah and three in Dubai,” says Ms Aziz, whose mother is a silent partner in the business.

“Though Bareeze and Care are run separately, I juggle the same type of managerial skills in the day-to-day operations of both projects, and in equal measure, to keep them going.” The Hult Prize is the world’s largest student competition, and aims to find budding entrepreneurs to solve the world’s pressing social issues.

Ms Aziz was one of 12 judges who helped to select a team in the first round and chaired the decision for the final round of the prize, which will be announced by former US president Bill Clinton in September.

She says: “I met a senior member of the Hult Prize at a retreat in Maryland, who then asked me to become a judge.”

Ahmad Ashkar, chief executive and founder of the prize, says he chose Ms Aziz as the “unofficial authority in this domain”.

“Who else has put more than a quarter of a million children through school and had the poor outperform the rich?,” says Mr Ashkar.

“She not only built a commercial empire through Sefam, but pioneered education for the poor. Most people wrote off poorer parents, accusing them of choosing to send their children to the field instead of school.

“Seema helped these parents prove them wrong. She created an education system that serves as more than just a daycare centre.”

He says: “Seema served as our anchor social enterprise expert for education for the prize. She worked with business experts to select the Gulf region winners for this year.”

Mr Ashkar predicts Ms Aziz’s huge effect on education in Pakistan, combined with business success both at home and abroad, will lead to much more international recognition.

“Seldom do you meet someone who is as successful in philanthropy as they are in enterprise,” he says.

Educating a nation: Seema Aziz is giving Pakistani children a brighter future | The National

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

*IIFA 2015: Soch band nominated in Best Music Directors category*
ENTERTAINMENT DESK — PUBLISHED about 6 hours ago








Soch the band — Publicity photo
You'd think the pop/rock band Soch would be on to their next big thing by now, but the song that shot them to fame is still picking up honours!

Their song '_Awari_', which was included in the soundtrack of Mohit Suri's _Ek Villian_, has been nominated at International Indian Film Academy (IIFA) Awards 2015 in the Best Music Direction category.


This is the fourth nomination for the band in India; Soch has previously been nominated at Brittania Filmfare Awards, GIMA Awards and Life Ok Screen Awards (where the band won the Best Music Award).

At IIFA 2015, the band is up against Shankar-Ehsaan-Loy (_2 States_), Vishal Bhardwaj (_Haider_) and Mithoon, Yo Yo Honey Singh, Pritam and Arko Pravo Mukherjee (_Yaariyan_) in the Best Music Director category.

Music directors for other tracks of _Ek Villian_ —Mithoon (_'Banjara'_, _'Zaroorat'_and _'Hamdard'_) and Ankit Tiwari (_'Galliyan'_) — have also been nominated.

IIFA 2015 kicks off on June 5 in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan shows modest improvement in standard of education, says report*

DAWN.COM | SHAMEEN KHAN






A schoolgirl, who was displaced with her family from Pakistan's tribal areas due to fighting between militants and the army, puts down her shoe before entering her classroom, in a poor neighborhood on the outskirts of Islamabad.
*The Alif Ailaan District Education Rankings 2015 is the third annual attempt at comparing and contrasting the various regions of Pakistan based on their standards of education.*
Alif Ailaan and SDPI began this exercise in 2013. The attempt is to assess both educational outcomes and school infrastructure by comparing the relative performance of different regions.






Pakistani schoolgirls, who were displaced with their families from tribal areas due to fighting between militants and the army, listen to their teacher in a poor neighborhood on the outskirts of Islamabad.
*Objectives of the rankings*
The objectives of the rankings are:


To produce a comprehensive measure of education standards in Pakistan, covering important policy areas such as access, quality, gender parity and infrastructure.


To use this measure as the basis for a comparison of different parts of the country to track their performance, and thereby to encourage healthy competition between districts and between provinces.


To create awareness about the importance of data and evidence in assessing the state of education, and to promote the use of data in the development of education policy.


To encourage more accurate and comprehensive data collection by government and non- government entities.






Orphaned children react while watching an early screening of the first episode of the animates Burka Avenger series, at an orphanage on the outskirts of Islamabad.
*Provincial and National Education Scores (Primary School)*
*2015*

Overall Pakistan’s education score remained steady (an increase of 1.67%). This is the second consecutive year of modest improvement.


The biggest decline seen in the scores was in learning score, while improvements were seen in retention (survival till class 5) and gender parity.


Islamabad is the highest ranked territory for the third year running.


In 2nd and 3rd place are Azad Jammu & Kashmir and Punjab, respectively. This represents a reversal from last year when Punjab ranked 2nd. Punjab’s score declined by 3.38%, while AJK’s stayed static.


Gilgit-Baltistan holds steady at 4th position while its education score increased by 1.69%.


Sindh and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) exchange positions for the second year in a row, with KP reclaiming 5th spot which it had lost last year. KP shows an improvement of 13.15% in its education score (second largest improvement), while Sindh dropped by 1.02%.


Balochistan and the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA) round up the bottom of the rankings. This, despite a drop in -
Balochistan’s score (3.67%) and a large increase in FATA’s score (15.12%).






Pakistani schoolgirls, who were displaced with their families from tribal areas due to fighting between militants and

t










*Education Score*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

...................n
*Rahat Fateh Ali Khan’s song Zaroori Tha that made director Mohit Suri incorporate it into his forthcoming film Hamari Adhuri Kahani.






*


----------



## IrbiS

*Silsila 2015: Art reimagined*


By Shanzay Subzwari
Published: May 24, 2015
View attachment 224469


Abid Aslam’s Lovers’ Dinner, mixed media on wasli. PHOTOS COURTESY: SANAT GALLERY

*
Silsila 2015 is a unique and significant on-going exhibition at Sanat Gallery, Karachi, spanning over a month. It is unique because it is the second of its kind and brings together mid-career and emerging artists who have had associations with Studio RM, and significant because it displays work by some of the most capable and promising artists of Pakistan. The exhibition is structured around the idea of reinterpreting or reinventing the genres of still life, landscape, portrait/ figure and calligraphy — the strict definitions of which are considered to be obsolete in today’s contemporary art world.*

Dua Abbas’s charcoal and pastel piece _Long Distance_ is hauntingly beautiful. With a conch shell and telephone receiver superimposed on an idyllic endless sea, it evokes childhood memories where waves are believed to communicate through shells. The piece also explores memory and the passage of time, as well as a false sense of hope, where one enters a make-believe relationship that does not necessarily exist.






Saba Khan’s _Eating Fries,_ beads and acrylic on Hahnemuhle paper. PHOTO COURTESY: SANAT GALLERY

Abid Aslam’s artistic practice is unique because it involves the use of plastic grommets or eyelets punched into wasli (handmade paper). Depicting a vexing scene with a waiter serving a human head to a fine-dining couple, his diptych _Lovers’ Dinner_, according to art critic Nafisa Rizvi, reminds one of the “biblical account of the Last Supper in which food and drink were associated with physical human attributes….” The hands and human head are painted in detailed miniature technique and the piece evokes ideas of the marginalisation of certain groups of society.

Irfan Gul Dahiri’s _Still Untitled_, acrylics on wasli, is an enigmatic, dark and foreboding piece. What dominates the composition is a large, yellow form, depicting a cross between a flower and a bunch of bananas, strung together by what looks like an emblazoned helmet. To its left is a much smaller, beautifully painted, wilted flower, and the dark background reveals abstract human forms, perhaps mutilated.






Dua Abbas’s _Long Distance, _charcoal and pastel. PHOTO COURTESY: SANAT GALLERY

Irfan Hasan displays skill and dexterity with _Self Portrait as David with the Head of Goliath, After Johann Zoffany_. Stemming from his ‘After’ series that pays homage to Renaissance masters, the piece involves the Mughal miniature medium of opaque watercolour on paper. The phrase ‘David and Goliath’ here is used to denote a situation where a weaker opponent faces a stronger adversary, perhaps reflecting Hasan’s struggle to emulate Renaissance masters.

Donia Kaiser’s _Sleep Walking _is bold and dramatic, depicting a recently occupied, unmade bed in the spotlight. Emerging from the bedside table is a haunting, blue, bare tree and a red moon, reminding one of dark forests and nightmares.

Ali Kazim’s _Untitled I and II (The Storm Series),_ at first, seem to depict calm clouds in unidentifiable locations that either hover above or seem to rest on a surface. However, a closer look reveals the opposite; these are desert storms rushing towards or away from the viewer, destroying everything in their wake.

Saba Khan’s _Eating Fries_ stands out from the rest. In mixed media, a blonde woman is depicted (literally) eating fries. The work speaks of rampant consumerism, globalisation of tastes and foreign influence into Pakistani culture.






Irfan Gul Dahri’s _Still Untitled,_ acrylic on wasli. PHOTO COURTESY: SANAT GALLERY

Eminent artist and art-educator RM Naeem’s acrylic on canvas _Still+Life_wows with his skill, displaying a man and woman separated on either end of a table by cubistic, pyramidal and spherical shapes. He, perhaps, questions (and balances) the praxis of spirituality versus religion, male versus female, as well as the genre of still life versus real life.

Naveed Sadiq’s _Untitled_ depicts, in colour pencil, an incredibly realistic looking pair of feet as seen from a voyeuristic, introspective point of view. Across them, one can faintly make out an assemblage of thorns. The message it gives is that it is our feet that allow us to travel; yet, these very feet can be shackled and bound.

Other artists exhibiting soulful pieces in Silsila 2015 include Sadaf Naeem, Sana Arjumand, Mudassar Manzoor, Faisal Asghar, Nazia Gull, Kiran Saleem, Irfan Gul Dahiri, Mizna Baluch, Akif Suri and Amra Khan. It is left to the viewer to decide whether the artists’ pieces successfully fall under the classifications they claim to be under, or is art today too integrated to fall under a single category.

*Shanzay Subzwari is an artist and art writer based in Karachi. She tweets @ShanzaySubzwari*

_Published in The Express Tribune, Sunday Magazine, May 24th, 2015._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fasih Khan PK

God bless Pakistan !!!


----------



## Al Bhatti

If we have the right leadership we can turn desert into green land like Abdul Hafeez Khan of Pakistan did.

We have thousands of Abdul Hafeez Khan in their respective fields but without the right leadership it is of no use.

@Indus Falcon @Akheilos


------------------------------


June 9, 2015





Sheikh Zayed, for whom plants were ‘like children’, was determined to see his land bloom.





Sheikh Zayed planted the eucalyptus in Abdul Hafeez Khan Al Yousefi’s garden in 1962.





Sheikh Zayed's agriculture advisor Abdul Hafeez Khan interviewed at his home in Al Ain



*The man who realised Sheikh Zayed’s dream of a desert turned green*

Abdul Hafeez Khan Al Yousefi faced the daunting task of turning the desert green on his arrival in Abu Dhabi in 1962. But Sheikh Zayed’s friendship and passion for the project led him to stay well beyond his one-year contract.

Could you really turn the desert into a lush green land? Fifty years ago, one man firmly believed it was possible. For Sheikh Zayed the only limit was your imagination.

To turn his vision into reality, the Founding Father summoned prominent agricultural experts from around the world to the oasis at Buraimi. After seeing the barren land, most decided to return home.

Except for a 25-year-old graduate in agricultural science from Karachi in Pakistan.

But even Abdul Hafeez Khan Al Yousefi had his doubts in the beginning. He remembers what people said: “God created this place a desert, and it will remain a desert.”

What stopped him from going back to Pakistan? It was, he says, the love and affection of Sheikh Zayed and the look in his eyes when he spoke of his plans.

Now 77, Mr Al Yousefi recalls one of his most moving moments with Sheikh Zayed. Grasping his arms one day, Sheikh Zayed said: “You will not leave me, will you now?”

Sitting in the shade in his garden in Al Ain, surrounded by his children and grandchildren, Mr Al Yousefi remembers the years of companionship with the Founding Father.

Those memories have been collected in a new book dedicated to Sheikh Zayed called 50 Years in Al Ain Oasis: Memoirs of Abdul Hafeez Khan.

Just asking Mr Al Yousefi about his first memory of Abu Dhabi is enough to take him back to the summer of 1962. “The story I am about to reveal is of a Dark Age,” says the father of seven. “In 1962, I was pursuing my graduate studies in agriculture sciences at the American University of Beirut.”

Sheikh Zayed, then Ruler’s Representative for the Eastern Region, had turned to international diplomacy in his efforts to find someone to develop Al Ain’s agriculture.

Sir Hugh Boustead, the British political agent in Abu Dhabi, contacted Dr Jack Eyre, an agriculture adviser to the Middle East development division at the British Embassy in Beirut, requesting a candidate.

Mr Al Yousefi got the job but remembers that he was preoccupied with one question: “Where is this Abu Dhabi? I couldn’t find it in an atlas. Does it even exist?”

Having said goodbye to his family and friends, he landed in Abu Dhabi on September 7, 1962 for what he thought was a one-year contract.

And at that moment, his plans came to a sudden halt. There was no river gushing with water – just sand dunes that blurred the line between Earth and sky.

“But I knew Allah had sent me here for a purpose,” he says.

Mr Al Yousefi had no idea that he was being sent inland, to the oasis village of Buraimi.

“You see, it’s all an adventure. Then the news spread that a ‘big’ agriculture adviser is coming to help with the plantation,” he says pointing to himself with a chuckle.

“This house was especially built for me by Sheikh Zayed. It is the first properly built house in the history of the UAE.”

The building was also used by a young Sheikh Khalifa, the President, for his private lessons.

Even today the exterior of the house remains the same, as a reminder to Mr Al Yousefi of more than 40 years of friendship.

Sheikh Zayed visited him two days after his arrival in Buraimi, and in the days and weeks that followed, a deep companionship developed between a leader and an adviser striving for a common cause.

“Give me agriculture and I assure you of civilisation,” was the deal between Sheikh Zayed and Mr Al Yousefi.

To work together, the two men had to find a way to communicate.

“An interpreter named Mohammed Zain from southern India was hired to ease communication between me and Sheikh Zayed,” says Mr Al Yousefi.

But it emerged that Sheikh Zayed was uncomfortable conveying his thoughts and ideas through another person.

“One day, I was told Sheikh Zayed gave him a huge amount of money and gently convinced him to go,” he recalls.

“Sheikh Zayed gestured that Zain had left, and that we would communicate through English or Urdu. Both of us knew we couldn’t.”

Mr Al Yousefi was left with no choice but to learn Arabic.

“Sheikh Zayed was after cultivation,” he says. “He had the money to built a modern city, but he wanted greenery before modernity.”

Gradually, the dream began to take shape.

Among the plants imported were 12 crates of eucalyptus from Australia. A tall eucalyptus still stands at one end of Mr Al Yousefi’s garden.

“This plant was among the first batch of the imported exotic trees. Sheikh Zayed chose the location,” he says. A plaque on the tree reads: “Planted by H.H. Sheikh Zayed bin Sultan Al Nahyan in 1962.”

The leader wanted to see greenery everywhere, Mr Al Yousefi says. So one morning, Sheikh Zayed asked him to select a plant that would survive the harsh environment and not be uprooted by a sandstorm.

“I thought and thought for days,” he says.

“While passing by my area, I came across a palm tree – yes, date palm,” he exclaims.

He recalls rushing to tell Sheikh Zayed and finding him having breakfast at Hili village.

“Zayed, you have made me mad,” he recalls saying. “The past 10 days, I have been thinking of a plant that would survive and not vanish. How about we plant palm trees?”

The idea excited Sheikh Zayed, who insisted that they start work at once.

“Sheikh Zayed would be holding one end of the measuring tape and I the other,” Mr Al Yousefi says. “We were like friends. I called him Zayed.

“Do you think the palm trees in the middle of Al Ain Road was a coincidence? It was an effort by me and Zayed. Zayed couldn’t have done it alone, nor could have I done it without him.”

For Sheikh Zayed plants were like his children. “Always thinking about work, work and work,” Mr Al Yousefi says. “He always ran from one place to another, relying only on himself.”

As to why he stayed for so long, Mr Al Yousefi says: “I signed a one-year contract at the beginning and I should have left a long, long time ago, but I couldn’t. I just couldn’t.

“How can I explain through words? Sheikh Zayed had a magnetic personality that stopped me. His love and affection are indescribable.

“His determination and conviction to see this land bloom instilled confidence in me.”


The man who realised Sheikh Zayedâs dream of a desert turned green | The National


------






Abdul Hafeez Khan during the launch of his book






Abdul Hafeez Khan







Shaikh Zayed during one his trips to the western region (Liwa) in 1979








Abdul Hafeez Khan in the early days after his arrival in Abu Dhabi


----------



## Lone Shooter

*PAF officer awarded Best Overseas Candidate at UK’s Royal Air Force Academy*

*



*

*LINCOLNSHIRE: Flying Officer of Pakistan Air Force (PAF) Junaid Saleem has been awarded with the ‘Best Overseas Cadet Award’ in Royal Air Force College(RAFC) Cranwell.

This is first time ever in the history of Pakistan that someone from PAF has been rewarded as the Best Overseas Candidate in Royal Air Force College Cranwell.

Junaid Saleem, who passed out on June 18 from Royal Air Force Academy Cranwell made the nation proud.






The RAFC is the Royal Air Force training and education academy which provides initial training to all RAF personnel who are preparing to be commissioned officers.
*


----------



## Hira Mohsin

WOW this is good invention


----------



## Kiran Qasim

Very Amazing


----------



## ghazi52

..........
*15 Of The Most Inspiring Women In Pakistan*
By Sana Rais 








Pakistan has many immensely talented women working both at home and abroad to make the country and the world a better place. We have compiled a list of some of the most inspiring women in Pakistan.



*1. Roshaneh Zafar*
Roshaneh Zafar (@RoshanehZafar) is an active social entrepreneur with an impressive list of credentials. She was an Ashoka Fellow and worked extensively at the World Bank on Water and Sanitation issues. After meeting with Muhammad Yunas and seeing the impact of Grameen banking, she started the Kashf Foundation in Pakistan in 1996, and is the Managing Director of the Foundation. She also started Kashf Microfinance Bank Limited.

“Believing that the Grameen model could help empower women both economically and socially, Roshaneh ignored warnings that a microfinance program focusing on women would not work in Pakistan.” The initiative has since then proven to be a success, and Kashf Foundation provides microfinance, job opportunities and training for women and supports over 500,000 women and families in Pakistan. Roshaneh Zafar has received several awards including Skoll Award for Entrepreneurship, Tamghai Imtiaz and Vital Voices Economic Empowerment Award, among others.

*2. Jehan Ara*
Jehan Ara (@jehan_ara) is the President of Pakistan Software Houses Association for IT and ITES (P@SHA). Se has a considerable amount of experience in communications, media and marketing in several countries around the world, and has put this knowledge to use in transforming P@SHA into a center for industry innovation and growth. She is sought after for events and talks, and regularly supports tech innovation forums.

An optimist, she is passionate about product and service development, new ideas and empowering youth and women in Pakistan. She has helped kick start several initiatives including the Pakistan branch of Women on the Web, Take Back the Tech, and Women’s Virtual Network, all of which aim to have some impact on improving women’s social situations and supporting their entrepreneurial

*3. Kalsoom Lakhani*
Kalsoom Lakhani (@kalsoom82) founded Invest2Innovate, also known as i2i, in 2011. Invest2Innovate connects budding entrepreneurs with investors and support, in line with their belief that “entrepreneurs have the power to change the world.” They have an i2i accelerator, which provides support to startups and matches them with i2i Angels, their investors.

Kalsoom Lakhani is active in a number of forums: as a founder and Editor of CHUP blog, co-ambassador of Sandbox, co-chair for Blended Profit, and a World Economic Forum Global Shaper. She worked as Director of Social Vision before she founded i2i, and has considerable experience in building support and networks for startups and young entrepreneurs in Pakistan.

*4. Ghulam Sughra Solangi*
Sughra Solangi overcame significant odds and a difficult situation to become “an exceptional example of what an oppressed woman can achieve through sheer determination and strength.” Married off at 12 and divorced at 18, she struggled to educate herself at home and despite social and cultural obstacles, went on to get her High School Certificate. She became a teacher and realised that people were not sending their daughters to school for two reasons: lack of funds and social customs. Following her belief that changing attitudes is as important as economic development, she began Marvi Rural Development Foundation.

The Foundation has projects that support literacy, health and well-being, development of community organisations, income generation and ending violence against women. She has had significant success in developing her village Solangi, Khairpur District, and developing new villages every year in Sindh. She became an Ashoka Fellow in 1999, and for her achievements she received the International Women of Courage Award in 2011.

* 5. Malala Yousafzai*
Malala Yousafzai became known worldwide after being targeted and subsequently shot by the Taliban in Pakistan in 2012. Already a vocal campaigner for education in Pakistan, Malala Yousafzai is now one of the most prominent advocates for education in the world today.

She wrote anonymously for a blog detailing her life and education under the Taliban in Swat for the BBC for years before being targeted and having to leave Swat and Pakistan. More recently, she addressed the UN on her 16th birthday, and launched the Malala Fund, which supports education for girls around the world.

*6. Maria Umar*
Maria Umar (@MariaUmar) is the founder of Women’s Digital League (WDL), which is an online portal that provides digital services. WDL aims to tap into what it calls “a vast dormant workforce which is either discouraged from working outside or has trouble finding work opportunities.” Maria Umar was inspired by the possibilities inherent in such a service, after she had to work from home following maternity leave, and was using oDesk.

WDL is different from oDESK and other sites because it focuses on women, who for various reasons are unable to work outside their homes, and also women in rural areas who lack the required equipment and training to work online. WDL provides these services, and enables women to work online on “data entry and data conversion tasks” and “tasks like wordpress, writing, graphic designing” for various clients.

* 7. Saba Gul*
Saba Gul (@sabagl) is the founder of popinjay, which was previously known as BLISS. Popinjay is a non-profit organisation that works with artisans in Pakistan to produce handmade and high quality handbags. It focuses on empowering these artisans, especially women, as the website states that they “offer our artisan women practical training, fantastic wages, dignity and a path to self-sufficiency. By connecting them to global markets, we bring them a fair value for their work.”

Saba Gul is a graduate of MIT and a self-proclaimed “engineer-at-heart” with a talent for social entrepreneurship and finding solutions to enduring poverty through empowerment.

* 8. Sabeen Mahmud*
Sabeen Mahmud (@sabeen) is the President of The Indus Entrepreneurs (TiE ) in Karachi. She started PeaceNiche and one of its very first projects, T2F, which is also known as The Second Floor Café. T2F is a space for people to come together to partake in events and discussions revolving around activism, innovation, arts and culture.

She stated in an interview: “It is my biggest dream to change the world for better through internet, design and other communication technologies & T2F is a part of that dream.” PeaceNiche has several projects under its belt, and T2F is just one of them, which aims to find peaceful solutions to social problems through dialogue and debate and inspiring events.

*9. Rabia Garib*
Rabia Garib (@rabiagarib) has a passion for education and tech innovation. She used to run CIO Pakistan and was a co-founder at Rasala Publications, but is now focusing on being the Chief Wrapper at ToffeeTV, which she founded with@taleazafar. She is also an Eisenhower Fellow and a recipient of the LadiesFund Trailblazer Award.

ToffeeTV focuses on providing children with learning and entertainment in Urdu. Furthering education is a particular interest of hers, as is the medium of music for promoting it. Rabia Garib has promoted the local IT industry and the way it helps to shape Pakistan’s global image and often explains the following: “The future of any country is its children (who then become the youth) and the preservation of its language, culture and heritage. If you aren’t already focusing on localized content development for education, your future will be shaped by others.”

*10. Sheba Najmi*
Sheba Najmi (@snajmi) is the founder of Code for Pakistan, a “non-profit building a non-partisan civic innovation ecosystem to improve quality of life across Pakistan.” Describing her project, she explained: “I want to put forth this idea of Gov 2.0 which has caught on all over the world; which is to use apps and data to reframe the relationship between local government and citizens.”

She has extensive experience in design management, product strategy, product management, developing entrepreneurship and startups, and civic engagement. Starting out as a TV anchor and reporter, she previously worked as a Fellow at Code for America and at Yahoo. She also works as a Growth Hacker at Tradecraft, a Consultant at the World Bank, User Experience Design Consultant at Cloudwords, Inc. and is on the Board of Advisors of Go-Fig Solutions.

*11. Sophia Hasnain*
Sophia Hasnain has considerable experience in telecommunications and innovative Internet technology. She is currently working as a Trends and Transformations Consultant and has previously worked for Telenor in Pakistan, and Deutsche Telekom AG. She also launched Pakistan’s “first real-time online Lottery in Pakistan with 5000 retail terminals.”

Her focus in consulting is on innovative products, and she helps companies to “take a leap, start innovating, become leaders of their markets, bring their products back into focus; manage the product, manage the customer experience, manage the growth and grow the revenues.”

*12. Fawzia Salahuddin*
Fawzia Salahuddin works at Alchemy Technologies as the Director of Technology and Project Management. A certified Project Management Professional (PMP), she has proven leadership skills and extensive experience in managing both people and products.

She specialises in various aspects of team management including client management, and establishing goals. She has previously worked for several software companies and also does voluntary work where she mentors managers and budding leaders.

*13. Erum Khalid*
Erum Khalid has worked as the Director of Technology at Alchemy Technologies and as a Project Manager at Folio3. She has worked extensively on software development, software engineering and design, and project management.

She is a graduate of the National University of Computer and Emerging Sciences, where she has also worked as a visiting faculty member.

*14. Maliha Khan*
Maliha Khan works at Folio3 as the Director of Engineering for Social Media and Consumer Web Applications. She has over a decade of experience in developing web and mobile applications, where she has managed, designed and marketed them.

She completed her degree at Shaheed Zulfikar Ali Bhutto Institute of Science and Technology, and has worked at various organisations including PixSense Inc., and Clickmarks (Pvt) Ltd. Maliha Khan took part in an MIT Summer Research Program and has been behind the development of several innovative apps such as Your Place, Fashion Playtes, and Brilliant Earth.

*15. Fariha Akhtar*
Fariha Akhtar (@farihaak) is a software engineer, and is well known as an avid blogger and activist. She writes regularly about issues relating to Internet and digital privacy, growth in the tech sector and app development. She is also known for her live blogging.

She has been a part of TakeBackTheTech, a campaign to use technology to end violence and abuse towards women. A self-described humanist, and deeply interested in issues of women’s rights and online activism, she “came up with lots of ideas for creating awareness about privacy and security online,” along with providing information and advice about Internet privacy and protection.

........... . . . 
. . .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Ustaad jee: Karachi's selfless roadside teacher - Blogs - DAWN.COM

*Ustaad jee: Karachi's selfless roadside teacher*
ERUM SHAHID — PUBLISHED about an hour ago
Some people are born selfless; having little or no concern for their own self is an intrinsic part of their existence.

I have often wondered about this, committing to a life that only serves others, only giving and never taking; and I understand now how difficult it is to truly act in someone else's interest. With no worldly return, just the spirit to keep doing good and more importantly, to never stop.

Everyday on a pavement at the centre of a road under an old giant tree in Gulistan-e-Jauhar, Karachi, 66-year-old Mohammad Shaukat Niaz Siddiqui gathers children of ages 6-10 around him to teach them for free.

Now referred to as _Ustaad jee_ by his disciples, the elderly fragile man has dedicated his life to the underprivileged for the past six years.





Ustaad jee with his students.




The students force their parents to take them to Ustaad jee everyday.




Ustaad jee teaching mathematics.
He teaches everyday from 3pm to 6pm, excluding Sundays. And he is loved. So much that many of his students who weren’t allowed to study, forced their parents to send them to _Ustaad jee_.

_“Ustaad jee kay paas parhnay main buhat maaza ata hai, main zidd karti hoon toh Abu anay daitay hain,”_ said Ruksana.

Shaukat softly tells me how sad it makes him to think about the children in Pakistan who are incredibly talented, but sadly their talents, creativity and thirst for knowledge has been suppressed because they are forced to work; to be victims of child labour.

He teaches subjects like Urdu, English, Mathematics and Religion. Once an avid writer of drama scripts in his younger days, he now finds bliss in teaching the needy.





He gives equal attention to every child.




He also teaches ethics.




A student takes leave after the lesson.
_Ustaad jee_ is now a cardiac patient, but he does not miss a single day of teaching.

“Due to my heart problem, I face a lot of trouble and unease when I walk on my own to get here everyday, so I take lifts from my friends here. But I cannot quit my mission just because of my health issues. I’ll teach to them as long as I physically can,” says Shaukat.

His journey as a teacher and as a human being is truly enlightening. His simple daily endeavour is a reminder of just how far simple goodwill can go towards healing a fractured society. In spite of the difficulties, his spirit has not once wavered.





A student holds up a picture of Ustaad jee from his younger days.




Teaching the Quran.
His soft voice spoke volumes about his character, while his firm conviction to serve others utterly restored my faith in humanity.

When asked whom he would credit for his selfless will to educate others, he replied,

“My mother, she always taught me to serve others even if there were no resources. She said that there was no greater pleasure other than serving someone who would not promise you anything in return.”

_—Photos by author_


Erum Shahid is a student of Media studies at IoBM, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Lone Georgian female photographer takes on Lahore*

*A lone female photographer from Georgia travelled to Pakistan despite being warned by family and friends to take some really stunning photos.*

Teo Jioshvili, 29, an aspiring travel photographer, went to Lahore, Pakistan last year and found it to be very safe.

She said, “I backpacked to one of the most dangerous countries on earth… and had a great time.”

Jioshvili said that despite what people had told her about the security situation in Pakistan, she found the people to be very friendly.

Lone Georgian female photographer takes on Lahore - The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..............
Indus River dolphins in Pakistan.






Sindh Wildlife department rescued a dolphin on April 7, 2015. PHOTO COURTESY: WWF-PAKISTAN

The Indus River dolphin was even hunted in the past as people extracted oil from its body parts for medicinal purposes. Today, barrages have restricted the dolphins’ habitat, as water scarcity and low flow affect the creature’s free movement from downstream to upstream of the barrage. An increasing number of threats have confined the dolphin to the main channel only. Presently, the Guddu and Sukkur barrages host the largest population of Indus River dolphins. Therefore, in 1974 the government of Sindh issued a notification designating these areas as “protected areas”. This 200 kilometre stretch is also known as the Indus Dolphin Game Reserve.

WWF-Pakistan, in collaboration with the Sindh Wildlife Department (SWD), is actively engaged in rescuing dolphins stranded in canals and releasing them back into the main stream. Communities are sensitised to report stranded dolphins so they can be rescued before it is too late. Since the 1990s, WWF-Pakistan and SWD have rescued 116 dolphins. In 2014, with the help of local communities, three stranded dolphins were saved and released into the mainstream. On April 7, 2015, WWF-Pakistan and SWD jointly rescued a male dolphin stranded in Patt Feeder Canal, Guddu Barrage, through the help of locals. The dolphin was later released in the mainstream of the Indus River, downstream of Guddu Barrage.

Estimating the population of the Indus River dolphin at an interval of five years is of great importance to streamlining conservation management initiatives. WWF-Pakistan has so far conducted three comprehensive surveys in 2001, 2006 and in 2011. The study conducted in 2001, led by Gillian T Braulik, revealed about 1,200 dolphins exist in the Indus River between Jinnah and Kotri barrages. This was followed by the 2006 and 2011 studies, both supervised by Braulik, which revealed a total abundance of 1,442 dolphins and 1,452 dolphins, respectively. Furthermore, the 2011 study revealed two distinct river sections with maximum dolphin population: Taunsa-Guddu and Guddu-Sukkur river sections holding 91% of the dolphin population found in the Indus River. As a result, Uzma Noureen, coordinator of the 2004 Indus River Dolphin Conservation Project, which aims to conserve the biological diversity of the Indus River, ensure the sustainable use of natural resources and find ways to curb pollution, says, “The area between Taunsa and Guddu which represents the second largest population of Indus River dolphin needs to be declared a legally protected area for dolphins.”






WWF-Pakistan rescues stranded dolphins trapped in canals. 

WWF-Pakistan through another project titled Improving livelihoods of fishermen communities of Central Indus Wetlands Complex through Effective Natural Resource Management is empowering fisher communities to promote conservation by establishing community-based organisations (CBO) in the area. With 10 CBOs established in Sindh and Punjab, the message of conservation has spread among local communities who now value the biodiversity of the region. One of the CBOs, Indus Welfare Foundation (IWF), established on the west bank of Taunsa Barrage, is raising awareness among communities to reduce their dependence on natural resources and conserve the Indus River dolphin. The president of IWF, Javed Iqbal, says communities are sensitised to protect the endangered dolphin by all means, as it is a source of livelihood and helps promote tourism and other job opportunities.
.............................

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Good quality farming in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adecypher

*Munawar Shakeel: Cobbling his way to five award-winning books*
Rizwan Safdar — _Published in Dawn_




_The poet at his cobbler's shop - photo by author_

In the small suburban town of Rodala, located in Jaranwala, Faisalabad, there sits a cobbler in the main bazaar, Munawar Shakeel, who has been repairing the shoes of the villagers for three decades now.

*But in recent years, his customers are less interested in getting their shoes repaired and more interested in listening to his verses on the sweet and bitter realities of life.*

Munawar is a poet.

He is the author of five Punjabi poetry books, and with the poor and downtrodden as the subject of his poetry, he is considered a major voice of people living in suburban areas.

Born in 1969, Munawar lost his father during his childhood, and he was unable to receive any sort of formal education. Even then, he started composing verses as early as the age of 13. Ultimately, his first book _Soch Samandar_ was published in 2004.

Munawar tells me that cobbling is his family profession. He says: “I make Rs250 to Rs300 daily by selling newspapers at local shops, and repairing shoes. From this money, I set aside Rs10 daily for getting my books published.”

His second book _Pardes Di Sangat_ was published in 2005; third book _Saddiyan De Bhait_ in 2009; fourth book _Jhora Dhap Gawachi Da_ in 2011; and fifth _Akhaan Mitti Ho Gaiyaan_ was published in 2013.

They are all award-winning books.

Munawar is a member of literary groups like the Royal Adabi Academy, Jaranwala and the Naqeebi Karvan-e-Adab. He has also received awards from organisations such as Ashna-e-Saandal Bar, Pakistan Writers’ Guild, and Punjabi Sevak.





_“I make Rs250 to Rs300 daily by selling newspapers at local shops and repairing shoes.”—Photo by author_

Talking about his poetry, he said that the elite and middle classes of the society have always subjected the lower classes to discrimination, and there is no one to raise a voice against the miseries and discrimination they face.

_“I want to speak for the lower classes through my poetry, and those things which cannot be said directly, I want to say them through verse.”_

_*Innu kinne paani ditta, innu kinne boya aey
Patthar de jo seene uttey, boota ugya hoya aey

[Who watered it, who sowed it,
The plant that grew on a heart of stone]*_

Munawar says that as a child, he most wanted an education but the early death of his father and the scarcity of resources had made it impossible.

“Thus, I purchased books myself and started reading. The habit is so ingrained now that I can’t sleep if I don’t read for four hours daily after work.”






*To watch the video please click "Watch on Vimeo" button*

The poet consciously chooses only to write in his mother tongue Punjabi.

“Punjabi is the mother tongue of Punjabis, and it is their right to be taught in this language. It is the job of the government to promote Punjabi and all regional languages.”

He thinks that for being a good poet, it is necessary to feel the _pain of the humanity_, which should reflect in the poetry.

His sixth book _Taanghan_, consisting 112 of his ghazals, will be available in markets by the end of this year.

*“There is glory in hard work. I have no shame in repairing shoes, but I want people to be more aware, and I want them to read books so we can also stand in the ranks of developed nations.”*

Munawar Shakeel’s teacher in literature, Ghulam Mustafa Azad Naqeebi, says people in suburban areas are not short of ability, but they often get left behind due to a shortage of resources.

According to the teacher, Munawar's poetry throbs with the pain of the downtrodden people. It is far from the traditional metaphors of love and intimacy, and closer to the needs, wishes, and difficulties of the common people.

*Note: If you wish to purchase Munawar Shakeel’s books, send an e-mail at faisalabad@lokpunjab.org with your name, address, and phone number.*

_This article first appeared on Faisalabad Sujag and has been reproduced with permission. Translation by Bilal Karim Mughal._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

*Video: Pepsi Pakistan’s new ad, highlighting recycling, is a hit on social media*
*The advertisement has been shot at a variety of locations including a fair, a cricket ground and a beautifully lit village,*

*



*


The ad stars prominent Pakistani personalities such as actors Hamza Ali Abbasi and Sanam Saeed. (Source: YouTube)
Set to Abida Parveen’s Noor-e-Azal, Noor-e-Khud, Pepsi Pakistan’s new advertisement during the festive month of Ramazan has become a hit on Facebook and Twitter.

Shot at a variety of locations including a fair, a cricket ground and a beautifully-lit village, the ad stars prominent Pakistani personalities such as actors Hamza Ali Abbasi and Sanam Saeed.

The ad shows the actors stopping people from throwing empty Pepsi bottles away to use as lights in a village.

For every 1.75 litre bottle that one purchases in Pakistan, Re 1 would be donated for this eco-friendly project. The heartwarming campaign promotes Pepsi Pakistan’s “Lighting up Lives” initiative.


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................................






Freshly prepared kebabs ready to be savoured.

Chapli Kebab takes its name from the Pashto word Chaprikh, meaning flat. Minced beef or lamb meat is marinated with green chillies, tomatoes, pomegranate seeds, fresh herbs such as coriander and mint and a touch of spice to make this delicious, juicy meat patty.

A succulent Chapli Kebab, scooped up with a hot piece of Kandahri nan and dipped in a yogurt-based chutney, unleashes a bomb of flavour likely to satisfy the most ardent of carnivores.

While Peshawar may be the kebab capital of the world, the Chapli Kebab is thought to have originated in Takhtbhai, Mardan in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. Today, kebab chefs are divided among two schools - one who associate themselves with Takhtbhai and others who practice the Peshawari method.

In the capital, an obvious place to go looking for this juicy carnivorous treat from the Khyber is the Peshawar Mor. Some of the kebab shops here have been selling Chapli Kebabs for over three decades.

Alam Khan is both the owner and chef at Alam Chapli Kebab and he believes in frying his kebabs in lamb fat rather than vegetable oil. His vat is placed outside the shop on wood-fired stove.

“Being a traditionalist, I believe Chapli Kebab is best cooked in lamb fat and never over a gas stove because the smoke from the wood lends flavour to the kebab,” he says.






Expert hands slide an uncooked Chapli Kebab into oil.

He has been operating his shop in Peshawar Mor for almost 12 years and the art of making kebabs has been in his family for generations.

“My father and grandfather were kebab chefs in Peshawar. Ours is the original Peshawari method,” he said.

According to him, kebab chefs in Peshawar are more likely to use meat from a cow and in Mardan, buffalo meat is more commonly used.






Chef Alam Khan prepares the vat at his shop in Peshawar Mor. 

Among the shops in this bazaar, his recipe is the spiciest and retains the salty flavour of melted lamb fat. He also gives a special tomato based chutney with the kebabs, which resembles Mexican salsa and is a perfect accompaniment to the Chapli Kebabs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

July 27, 2015 





The ‘Written word: The Epitome of Islamic Art’ exhibitionbeing held at the Pakistani Embassy in Abu Dhabi features34 paintings by 10-12 Pakistani artists.

*Unveiling quintessence of Islamic art*
Three-day exhibition showcases calligraphic pieces by rising and established Pakistani artists

Bringing into sharp focus the significance of Arabic calligraphy, a three-day exhibition was inaugurated on Sunday at the Pakistani Embassy in Abu Dhabi.

Taking place in the capital for the first time, ‘Written word: The Epitome of Islamic Art’, brought to life Pakistani participants’ artistic maturity through a multitude of paintings.

“There are about 34 paintings showcased here by 10-12 Pakistani artists. This exhibition is a celebration that marks the end of the holy month of Ramadan and Eid Al Fitr,” Curator Ayesha Imtiaz told _Gulf News._

The series of displayed paintings was completed by both established as well as rising artists in this field, she added.

“The exhibition’s oldest masterpiece is called 'Allah' by one of Pakistan’s worldwide artists Gulgee,” Asif Ali Khan Durrani, Ambassador of Pakistan, told _Gulf News._

“There are many admirers of calligraphy in the UAE, which is a field that continues to rise to prominence in both countries and this is why we decided to launch this initiative,” he added.

When asked about one of the exhibition’s main goals, Faisal Aziz Ahmad, deputy head of mission, Pakistani Embassy in the UAE, said: “Calligraphy constitutes a big part of our heritage and is something that is of mutual interest between Pakistan and the UAE, which is why we have decided to launch this project.”

Setting the stage to take the written words beyond just paper and pen, the display is designed to take visitors through a range of calligraphic artworks such as ‘Beauty of the Arabic Script’ by Aisha Kamal; ‘Abstract Calligraphy — The Merciful’ by Bukhari; ‘Sunset at Ravi River’ by Abid Khan; and ‘The Pathway’ by Wajid Yaqoot, among others.

Mohammad Abdul Wahid Khan, press counsellor at the Consulate General of Pakistan in the UAE, said: “We really want to showcase Pakistani artists’ growing talents to the wider public, particularly to a country that is so rich in Islamic art,” he added.

The three-day project is in collaboration between the Pakistani Embassy in Abu Dhabi and Abu Dhabi Art Hub, he explained.

Launching an art display revolving around flowers on UAE’s National Day, December 2, is one of the initiatives in the pipeline, which will serve as a congratulatory gesture from the Pakistani Embassy, Imtiaz added. “This is still under negotiations and nothing has been confirmed yet,” she said.

Running from July 26-28, ‘Written word: The Epitome of Islamic Art’ is open daily to the public from 6-9pm at the Pakistani Embassy in Abu Dhabi.

Unveiling quintessence of Islamic art | GulfNews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

*Pakistan's first female firefighter inspires legions *
By Web Desk
Published: July 9, 2015






“I was told during the training that I would become the first lady firefighter of Asia, which made me extremely jubilant and it was like my dream had come true,” narrates Perveen. PHOTO: VEHARI SUJAG

*Jumping off a red truck and darting into a blazing building while wielding only a water hose and some fire-retardant clothing as cover, is an image that is traditionally associated with men in the Subcontinent. But Shazia Perveen is about to change all that as Pakistan’s first female firefighter.*

Shazia, 25, who hails from Vehari District in Punjab, joined the Rescue 1122 emergency services as a firefighter in 2010. Fighting fire with frightening conflagrations in a field feared even by most men, her co-workers acknowledge her determination.

Rescue 1122 claims that Perveen is the first female firefighter in Pakistan, and perhaps in all of Asia.

Read: Rescue 1122: Volunteers trained in rescue management

For Perveen, however, the job has always been a dream despite its inherent dangers. So when the Rescue 1122 Women’s Department opened up, she jumped at the chance. The prospect of working along with men too did not phase her enthusiasm

“Some women avoid and hesitate to work with men. That is where I differ with them and think that we, women, can work shoulder-to-shoulder with men,” says Perveen.

But it has not been an easy road to her dream. After recruitment, she had to undergo extensive training at the Punjab Emergency Service in Lahore. “Amongst the 600 people there, I was the only woman who completed the training.”

Her training included learning to swim, jump, fight fire, and climbing up roofs with the help of ropes.

Read: Security dynamic: Army, Rescue 1122, Edhi Centre conduct emergency drill

She recounts how a large number of people left their training in middle because they couldn’t take it anymore. But she persevered, and even ended up inspiring some of her fellow male trainees to keep on going. But what kept her going?

“I was told during the training that I would become the first lady firefighter of Asia, which made me extremely jubilant and it was like my dream had come true,” narrates Perveen.

A full fledged firefighter, Perveen helps out firefighters where women are trapped.

“At the outset, people would laugh at me when they saw me working with male workers. But afterwards, when I saved their precious properties during fires, they started admiring me,” she recounts.

Having managed to wriggle into a world of men, Perveen thinks that that women can tackle any job and take up any profession of their choice.

Lauding Shazia’s passion, District Emergency Officer Doctor Farzand says Perveen is a trustworthy worker and we get to receive good feedback for her, which is because she never compromises on her work.

“Ours is a men’s society. But Perveen works adamantly against such matriarchal thinking,” he says.

“It is believed that women are only able to start fires, whereas I have disproved this old adage and now I extinguish fires,” says Perveen

_The article originally appeared on Vehari Sujag_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistan-born, Komal Ahmad, develops phone app to feed almost 600,000 homeless people*

*



*

*WEB DESK: It was 2011. Komal Ahmad had just come back from Navy summer training and was attending the University of California at Berkeley to start work on her undergraduate degree.

While she was walking near campus one fall day, a homeless man approached her, asking for money to buy food because he was hungry. Instead of giving him cash, Ahmad invited the man to lunch. As they ate, he told her his story. He was a soldier recently returned from Iraq and had a bad turn of luck.

“He’d already gone on two deployments and now he’s come back, he’s 26 and on the side of the road begging for food,” Ahmad said. “It just blew my mind.”

It bothered her so she decided to do something about it. Within a few months, Ahmad set up a program at UC Berkeley that allowed the school’s dining halls to donate excess food to local homeless shelters. That program then expanded to 140 college campuses across the US in about three years.

Ahmad, now 25 years old and CEO of a nonprofit service called Feeding Forward, is looking to expand even more into what she calls on-demand food recovery.

Through a website and mobile app, Feeding Forward matches businesses that have surplus food with nearby homeless shelters.
*
*For complete story:

Pakistan-born, Komal Ahmad, develops phone app to feed almost 600,000 homeless people | AAJ News*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..........................
*Sikh girl tops matric exams in Pakistan*
August 2, 2015 






*KARACHI: *Manbir Kaur created history by becoming the first Sikh girl to top the matriculation exam in Pakistan.

Fifteen year old Manbir Kaur, a student of Shri Guru Nanak Devji High School at Nankana Sahib, scored 1035 marks out of 1100 to emerge topper.

She has been receiving messages of congratulations from people of all communities in Pakistan.

Her father said that her daughter achieved what even boys of the community could not and her hard work has paid off.

Manbir’s accomplishment is being seen as an inspiration for girls of the community fighting social prejudice to gain education and eventually and become economically independent.

......................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rizwan231

Nice work from pakistani team

Best of luck


----------



## Dubious

*Pride of Pakistan —Sharmeen Obaid-Chinoy*
* In lieu of Independence Day on August 14, all of August the Daily Times will highlight individuals that continue to make Pakistan proud. Our first interview is with the dynamic Oscar- and Emmy-winning filmmaker and journalist Sharmeen Obaid-Chinoy






Through your work as a journalist, a documentary maker and a filmmaker, you raise your voice for many social issues. What are you most passionate about?


Whether it's in the form of print, documentaries or animation, I go after stories that give a voice to those that are not usually given the opportunity to speak for themselves. There is always more to the story than what makes it to the evening news, or what graces our headlines the next day; those stories are the ones that need to be explored in order for us to understand conflict as a social and real thing, rather than an abstract idea. The amplification of voices and the ability to connect audiences, prompt dialogue, and initiate social change are the reasons I do what I do. I view my films as active stories that come to life when they are viewed and discussed - the film is oftentimes just the first step in a much vaster and fruitful conversation. As long as my films make people uncomfortable and force them question who they are, I will continue to shed light on matters that have long been shunned and ignored.


From winning an Oscar to an Emmy, to the Hilal-e-Imtiaz to many others, what is the inspiring force behind your achievements and how has your success impacted your work?
Telling stories is a part of who I am; I have been doing it since I was a little girl. I don't think no has ever been a part of my vocabulary and I believe that if you work hard and strive for excellence, the world will appreciate your product and your efforts will be recognised. These achievements have solidified my drive to highlight more and more issues that affect marginalised populations who are caught in difficult circumstances. Receiving the Academy Award for Saving Face opened up a lot of doors for me. There was definitely a rise in expectation but this was met with an even greater increase in opportunities. People began to trust my ability to tell socially relevant stories and this gave me a lot more access to marginalised communities.


What do you consider your greatest achievement?
'3 Bahadur' is Pakistan's first animated film, which is giving our children local mentors and heroes to look up to. This is one of my proudest achievements!


‘3 Bahadur’ was a story based on three brave and resilient children. Your film went on inspiring and winning the hearts of many children and adults alike. We, at Daily Times, continue to be inspired by you. Who do you consider your heroes in life?
I've been lucky enough to have many mentors in my life, but my father has always been my biggest inspiration. He raised me to never take no for an answer, and this message continues to guide my work today. There are many more people who have inspired me. When I first started at New York Times, my immediate boss over there, Ann Derry, she was a huge influence on me and continues to be a very good friend of mine. At HBO, I have an amazing mentor, also another woman, Lisa Heller who has been instrumental in helping me grow.


What does it mean to be Pakistani for you?
I am proud to be part of a country that knows resilience and finds hope during times of immense hardships. Pakistanis have an incredible spirit and I hope that people can see this side of Pakistan more.


With your Oscar-winning documentary, Saving Face, you exposed the issue of acid throwing on women in Pakistan and dedicated your award to those women. How can women in a society like ours gain independence?
‘Saving Face’ is a story about two women and the choices they make. I wanted to show what happens when one woman chooses to fight for justice and another chooses not to. You need to have a certain type of heart, a certain type of stubbornness, a certain type of desire to get justice, and in Saving Face you see that. You see the stark choices women make and the results of them. I was very inspired by the story of Zakia, a woman who was attacked by her husband when she asked him for a divorce. Zakia took the brave step of pressing charges against her husband and took the risk of moving out of his home with her daughter and son. Aided by her children, Zakia underwent treatment and fought her court case simultaneously.


What's next
for you?
I have two documentary films coming out this year: Peacekeepers, a film about Bangladeshi policewomen who are serving as peace-keeping forces in Haiti with the UN, and A Girl in the River, a film about one girl's journey to forgiveness after her father tried to kill her in the name of honour. I am also working on 3 Bahadur Part 2 which we will hopefully release next year.


What is your vision for Pakistan?
I grew up in the city of Karachi, the most diverse city in Pakistan with a population of 20 million people. As a child, I remember being able to see the multitude of identities in the city, from celebrating Christmas, to partaking in Diwali, to wishing people Happy Nauroz and Happy Easter. Our religious and ethnic identities were secondary to our firm belief in being Pakistani's first. Today, this fluid interpretation of identity has been replaced by a deep-seated fear of the, 'other'. The definition of a, 'Pakistani', is narrowing every day, with more and more people being treated as second-class citizens. I hope that Pakistan today, once again, finds our common humanity other than our superficial differences. *



*"I have seen how film can transform lives and how it can impact legislation, how it can impact the communities that struggle every day"


Pride of Pakistan —Sharmeen Obaid-Chinoy*


----------



## Dubious

Pride of Pakistan: Nilofer Shahid


In lieu of Independence Day on August 14, all of August the Daily Times will highlight individuals who continue to make Pakistan proud. Our third interview is with the dynamic fashion designer and humanitarian Nilofer Shahid









When did you know a career as a fashion designer was for you? Have you had an inspiration or mentor, of sorts?

It has been a long and tough journey and has been an evolution of sorts. One thing led to another. In 1979, I started out doing block prints and hand painting, moved onto embroideries and finally launched The House of Meeras in 1991. The only inspiration behind my work, for the past 30 years, has been Pakistan's own rich culture and traditions and every form of art, indigenous crafts and textiles that our artisans employ. One must have the passion to take these things forward, locally and internationally. The guidance came with great history and potential from my own conviction and from the depths of my soul. I have a passion to translate the works of our grand masters like Abdur Rahman Chughtai, Allama Iqbal, Mirza Ghalib, Omar Khayyam, Kahlil Gibran and Rumi and pay a tribute to these great legends.

"I have always chosen the toughest paths, never taken any short cuts and followed my dreams. As a woman, there has always been a lot on my plate but it's all how you manage"



Why did you choose the name Meeras for your fashion house?

"Meeras" mean legacy and our very own heritage. In retrospect, what better word could I give it? It was also a sort of defiance to all the foreign influences, which consume our society and put our own identity in crisis.




How would you define fashion?

The best quality of fashion is that it has no quantum definition, no boundaries and no geographical barriers. It's a global family. You cannot put fashion in a box. The power of fashion lies only in one's own persona, effective only in the beauty of elegance and carriage. Fashion is definitely not a tool for one's popularity or success. It is who you are within, which shines through and your inherent style and intellect individuality which defines you.



You have been the only Pakistani couturier to showcase at Paris Couture Week along with the likes of Balenciaga and last year, you were awarded the prestigious Grade de Chevalier in the Order of Arts and Letters by the French government for your innovative reimaging of Pakistani craftsmanship at the Governor House, Lahore. Can you tell us more about that?

Grade de Chevalier is the knight hood bestowed by the French government and it was definitely a defining moment and something very humbling for me. My dream was to put Pakistan on the fashion map and no doubt I have passionately pursued this path relentlessly. In general, my vision for Pakistan has no boundaries. There is great potential and no dearth of talent in any area and very soon we will triumph! Regarding our fashion field, finally the recognition has come and the boom of our industry is here. I have great hopes and aspirations for Pakistan and the Pakistan fashion industry. A new era has begun.



What does it mean to be Pakistani for you?

I'm a very proud Pakistani and very proud of our exotic heritage in all aspects.



What do you do when you face a setback or a hurdle in any of your plans or ventures?

I am a total fatalist with strong faith and determination. I have always chosen the toughest paths, never taken any short cuts and followed my dreams. As a woman, there has always been a lot on my plate but it's all how you manage. It's how you learn to manage to have belief in your convictions. Behind all my humble achievements and these exotic collections are years of research, trials and tribulations, constant hard work, soul searching journeys, sheer perseverance and of course, a deep passion for my work.

"My dream was to put Pakistan on the fashion map and no doubt I have passionately pursued this path relentlessly"



You have not showcased any of your prêt or bridal collections at local fashion weeks. Why not?

I have been very busy with my work and I am also currently revamping and restructuring my work place. After working for more than 30 years, one does need a well-deserved breather.




When you're not working, you are....

My family is my first priority, I love spending time with my children and grand children. I also love travelling and exploring the world.




What's keeping you busy these days?

I'm planning and working on new couture collections and will be launching my luxury prêt designs along with jewellery, accessories and more.



We, at Daily Times, consider you one of our national heroes. Who are some of yours?

Thank you for the honour. It's most humbling. We have no dearth of national heroes. We are a great nation and we absolutely need to be proud of who we are. Muhammad Ali Jinnah, Allama Iqbal, Faiz Ahmed Faiz, Sadequain and Abdur Rahman Chughtai are mine.



Achievements

Paris Couture Week

Nilofer Shahid has been the only Pakistani to showcase at Paris Couture Week along with the likes of Balenciaga. Shahid was lauded for her exquisite couture collections, where the juries equated her work to that of Christian Dior.





Grade de Chevalier


Nilofer Shahid is the recipient of the prestigious Grade de Chevalier in the Order of Arts and Letters by the French government for her innovative reimaging of Pakistani craftsmanship



World Fashion Week 2012

Nilofer Shahid was the official representative of Pakistan during the World Fashion Week 2012, held in New York

Pride of Pakistan: Nilofer Shahid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher

*Hitch a night ride for free... with Hyderabad's dynamic duo*

Manesh Kumar — Updated about 8 hours ago





*For one decade, Aashique and Zafar have been offering bike rides to men who could not afford rickshaw fares.*

Late into the night, as traffic begins to disappear on the roads of Hyderabad, the streets are all but abandoned. Only a few stone-loaded trucks are seen chugging along; and the occasional car, land cruiser or bike whizzing past at such a speed that one cannot even see them easily.

At this hour of darkness, when a number of Hyderabad's citizens are desperately looking to hitch a ride from one spot to another, there are two people who offer to do just that ... for free.

Aashique Ali lives in the village of Allahdad Chand, Paka Qilla, Hyderabad. For a living, he repairs motorbikes at his shop in Khokhar Muhalla. After closing shop, he takes up a second job, one that yields no profit except what he earns in solace and peace of mind.

Everyday, Aashique and his friend, Zafar Ali, rev up Aashique's motorbike to offer free transport to those who who cannot rent a rickshaw.

Aashique stands at Giddu chock, a spot where roads go out to different parts of the city: Kotri, Qasimabad, Latifabad, Hussainabad, etc. He picks and drops people wherever they want to go.

“I work at shop to make a living, but that’s not what I came for in this world,” he said. “Doing what I do for these people makes me feel that I’m also useful in this world, and my life is not of no avail. It makes me happy.”

The free rides begin after 11pm, and end at 2am. But in Ramazan, they go on till Sehri. There are now 20 to 25 people whom Aashique and Zafar pick from different places and drop at their homes on a regular basis.

*'Zindagi Gulzar Hai'*


Aashique's friend Zafar Ali is blind, not by birth but since childhood. At the age of four, he fell from the stairs and critically injured. His parents were uneducated and decided to cure him at home instead of taking him to the hospital. The mistake wreaked havoc on his life. His eyesight began to wane slowly, and within six more years, he was completely blind.

That was the point Zafar left school, in grade five. After that, he and his friend Aashique Ali, too, stopped his studies.

Zafar Ali is now married and the father of two sons. He previously thought he was living an aimless life because he could do nothing but sit at home all the time, but when he joined his friend’s company he found new meaning to the life.

“I have found a way to give meaning to a life which was useless. Despite my handicap, I’m able to lend a helping hand to the helpless. I have escaped attacks, including one where a bullet scraped my finger. But I’m dedicated to the work. It make me happy,” he says.

Zafar and Aashique were born in the same week, lived in the same neighbourhood, played and studied together, and are now doing social work together which they want to continue as long as they keep having the strength to do so.

Since Zafar can’t work, Aashique Ali buys used motorbikes for him, and helps him repair and sell them, so that his friend has a livelihood.

“I don’t want to leave him alone,” said Aashique Ali. “He can’t live without me, neither can I without him.”

*Rs250 every day for 10 years in a row*
Every morning, Aashique Ali puts aside Rs250 for his night rides. The money is enough to run his bike for three to four hours continuously.

Where did the idea for this service come to him?

“Some ten years ago, in 2005, we were returning to home from Kotri’s Baba Salahuddin shrine late at night. On the way, we met a lonely young boy who requested for a ride to Hyderabad. When we dropped him off at his home, he wept and prayed for us. On that day, we decided to start this service, and be it rain or cold, we haven’t missed a single day, except Saheed Benazir’s assassination incident, when the police did not allow us to work for 15 days.”

Aashique Ali said that they did not have a car, or they would even pick up people from the more remote areas of the city.

In a city like Hyderabad, where every bike owner has his own tale of mugging, how were these two surviving, I asked.

“We have been attacked by muggers several times, including the time a bullet grazed Zafar's finger,” says Aashique. “No doubt its dangerous. Initially, the policemen also disturbed us; they would inquire about us from everyone we dropped off. But now we know the policemen and they know us.”

Aashique said that at first, people would laugh at the two; relatives called them crazy and parents advised them against it. But they kept it up, and now they are known for their work. Their phone numbers are spread all across the city and people can ring them up from anywhere in the city at any time to set up a ride.
*
In these ten years, they have used the same bike, whereas some 15 other people whom they once lifted from one place to another, had now bought their own motorbikes.*

_*“In a society where no one cares about others, offering such a service looks very odd; which is why, in the initial days people would shy away from us,” says Aashique.*_

“We asked people where they want to go, so that we may offer them lift. Many of them grew suspicious and tried to avoid us. To solve that problem, we put a tape recorder on the bike and would play _na'ats_, which made them trust us more.”

But for most people who meet these two Good Samaritans for the first time, they are still too good to be true.

_—All photos by author_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

Atif Mian - Professor of Economics at Princeton University

In the September 2014 edition of the quarterly publication, Finance and Development, IMF named 39 year old Pakistani American Atif Mian among 25 economists under 45 “who are shaping the way we think about the global economy”.



@WAJsal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................................................................



........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................
*Young entrepreneur becomes ray of hope for Swat women*






Shawls with Swati stitching. ─ Photo by author.






A woman gets training on a handloom.






Women check the stitching 






A stitched shirt displayed in the centre. 






A sample of Swati stitching. ─ Photo by author.






Decoration items on display. 

MINGORA: During the three years of militancy, when there was no ray of hope for the traumatised widows and orphan girls in Swat, Shama Khalilur Rehman, a young entrepreneur, came forward to not only rehabilitate them but also help them to stand on their own feet.

She opened a vocational centre in Swat in 2009 and motivated the needy women to learn skills and earn their livelihood in a respectful way.

She said that she set up the centre as she could not see the suffering of the poor women, whose spouses were killed during the militancy. “I decided to provide a platform to them where they could share their burden with others and learn skills,” Ms Rehman told Dawn.

She said that she was successful in imparting training to about 2,000 women. The Shama Vocational Centre not only trained the women but also linked them with the market to get better rates for their artifacts.

*About 2,000 women have received training at Shama Vocational Centre so far*
“The major problem of the women here is that they do not have market linkages due to which their products are bought at very low rates. I linked them with bigger markets of the country like Lahore, Gujranwala and Karachi etc,” Ms Rehman said.

The centre has also revived the original Swati stitch, which is in high demand in the international market for its uniqueness. The women learn embroidery, sewing and knitting besides doing beautician course at the centre. The trained women are happy as their income is ten times higher now.

“When I came to know about the vocational centre, I came here and learnt stitching. Now they give me work and also sell the items in the market at a higher price. I can easily earn livelihood for my children and fulfil other needs,” she said.

Sardar Begum, a mother of four, said that life was hard before she was connected with the centre as she could earn Rs2,000 to Rs3,000 a month. Now she can earn Rs10,000 to Rs12,000 easily in a month as she is connected with the centre. Some of the women have started teaching in the centre after completing their vocational courses.

“My sister and I live alone as our parents are dead. I had learnt the stitching but it was not of professional standard. So I refined my work here and now I have been teaching and also stitch in spare time to earn more money,” said Amna, a trainer at the centre.

The centre also supports young girls and motivates them to get education. “I learnt stitching skill in six months. I earn Rs5,000 to Rs6,000 a month and also study in a college,” Mehnaz Bibi, a BSc student, told Dawn.

Ms Rehman learnt stitching, embroidery and knitting skills from her physically challenged mother, who, despite her husband’s illness, did not lose heart and taught her daughter.
.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

......................... ..........................
*Another Dabang Ayesha of Punjab Revenue Authority in action after Ayesha Mumtaz*

Another Dabang Ayesha of Punjab Revenue Authority in action after Ayesha Mumtaz.



.....



..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................................
*Meet the first Pakistani visual effects artist in Hollywood*






Artist recalls landing a job at Walt Disney Pictures and how it shaped his entire future. PHOTO: FILE

*KARACHI: Conquering foreign lands with robust talent, Pakistanis have proved their mettle to the world. While we talk about Pakistanis making waves in Hollywood, meet the man who was the first visual effects artist in Hollywood, Muqeem Khan.*

Speaking exclusively to _The Express Tribune_, Muqeem recalls landing a job at giant entertainment film company, Walt Disney Pictures and how it shaped his future.

“I was exploring job opportunities in 1996 when I was told that Walt Disney Pictures was looking for creative artists for their film _George Of The Jungle_. I applied for the position and got hired,” he said.

A fresh graduate at the time, Muqeem could hardly believe his luck. “It was incredible. Straight-out-of-school I was being given an opportunity to work with top level professionals from the field,” he added.

The Pakistan born visual effects artist, who is an Industrial Design graduate from Ohio State University, has names like Walt Disney Pictures and Square USA films to his credit.

He initially enrolled at National College of Arts, Lahore in 1988 to pursue a degree in Architecture but left for the US after a year in hopes of continuing his education abroad.

He shares his experience working on the following projects:

*George Of The Jungle:*

He had to create digital elephant’s feet stomping on the ground — an assignment which took four months to complete.

“It may sound extremely simple, but it is actually quite complex when it comes to detailing; particularly at that time when not many tools were available and computer graphics had only just entered into the motion picture industry,” he said.






*Flubber:*

After _George of the Jungle_, Muqeem’s next project was Robin Williams’s_Flubber._

“I had to create clouds and wisps that interacted with the star’s car, when he flies through the sky. It required around a month of research and development,” he explained.






*Armageddon:*

Michael Bay’s film which featured Bruce Willis and Ben Affleck was a tricky one to do.

“We had to show an explosion taking place on a surface similar to that of the moon. We had no live footage of that to work around/with. We had to combine physics and arts to show how the debris would move in space,” he said.






*Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within:*

...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## [Bregs]

nice share, your threads are very refreshing bro


----------



## Dubious

Alhamdolilah Pakistan takes "World Maths Day and World Education Games Trophy"
Ali Saud Khan (Grade-9) and Abeeha Saud Khan (Grade-4) and three more kids from Pakistan achieved THE CHAMPION OF CHAMPION GOLD MEDAL AWARD in Mathematics & Science and won Trophy in both the Fields. Now Pakistan holds the FIRST NATION to be honored as Mathematics Champion.
Great achievement for All Pakistanis and Role Model for the whole nation.Continue Making us Proud!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

................................................................................................



...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

Akheilos said:


> Atif Mian - Professor of Economics at Princeton University
> 
> In the September 2014 edition of the quarterly publication, Finance and Development, IMF named 39 year old Pakistani American Atif Mian among 25 economists under 45 “who are shaping the way we think about the global economy”.
> 
> 
> 
> @WAJsal



I personally know 2 people from Gilgit Baltistan studying at Harvard and 1 in MIT. I also know one Balochi Hazara guy from a very VERY remote village who did his masters from Harvard and is now in MIT doing his PHD.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

krash said:


> I personally know 2 people from Gilgit Baltistan studying at Harvard and 1 in MIT. I also know one Balochi Hazara guy from a very VERY remote village who did his masters from Harvard and is now in MIT doing his PHD.


----------



## Slav Defence

krash said:


> I personally know 2 people from Gilgit Baltistan studying at Harvard and 1 in MIT. I also know one Balochi Hazara guy from a very VERY remote village who did his masters from Harvard and is now in MIT doing his PHD.


Boys from Gilgit-Baltistan are very sharp minded and hardworking,there was one in my class.


regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..................................
*International recognition: AKU’s Dr Bhutta receives award in health, life sciences*






Turkish president presents Dr Zulfiqar Bhutta the 2015 International TÜBA Academy Prize. PHOTO: aku.edu

KARACHI: Researcher Dr Zulfiqar Bhutta has been presented a prestigious Turkish award, the 2015 International TÜBA Academy Prize, in health and life sciences, said a press statement issued by the Aga Khan University on Monday.

Dr Bhutta, the founding director of the Centre for Excellence in Women and Child Health at the Aga Khan University and the co-director of the SickKids Centre for Global Child Health in Toronto, received the award from Turkish president Recep Tayyip Erdoğan at a ceremony at the Presidential Palace in Ankara, Turkey.

The annual TÜBA Academy prizes are presented by the Turkish Academy of Sciences in three categories to scientists with original and path-breaking works in their fields. Dr Bhutta received the award in recognition of his ground breaking research on mother and child health, and contributions to global health and policy.

“I accept this award with great humility, on behalf of many in my team who have worked hard over the years to uphold the vision and mission of the Aga Khan University in supporting research and scholarship to address the lives of poor and marginalised women and children,” said Dr Bhutta.

“The fact that it comes from Turkey, a leader in science and research in the Islamic world, based on the nomination from the Pakistan Academy of Sciences, makes it all the more rewarding,” he added.

Other two recipients of TÜBA Academy Prize included Niyazi Serdar Sarıçiftçi of Linz Johannes Kepler University in basic and engineering sciences, and Mehmet Genç of Istanbul Şehir University in social sciences and humanities.

_Published in The Express Tribune_

................................


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................

Sadequain - _Remarkable Messenger of Pakistani Art_

*
Sadequain traveled all over the world long before it became fashionable and accessible to his generation. His paintings were widely displayed on all continents and received praise from public and connoisseurs alike and commanded generous press coverage..............

.
..........




..
*
_1930, Born in Amroha, UP, India._
_1948, Graduated from Agra University in Art History. Migrated to Pakistan._
_1954-60, Held numerous one-man exhibitions at Quetta Residency, and in Karachi at Prime Minister H. S. Suhrawardy’s residence, Frare Hall, executed murals in Jinnah Central Hospital, Karachi Airport, Services Club, and Mangla Dam Committee Room._
_1960, Awarded "Tamgha-e-Imtiaz" and First Prize in the All Pakistan National Exhibition of Paintings. Visited France at the invitation of the French Committee of International Association of Plastic Arts and awarded Laureate Biennale de Paris by the International Jury of Critics._
_1961, Executed several murals, including “Treasures of Times” in the Headquarters of the State Bank of Pakistan, Karachi._
_1962, Awarded president’s medal for "Pride of Performance." Exhibition at "Musee Maision du Culture". Le Havre, France. One-man Exhibition at Galerie Lambert, Paris and permanent exhibition at Galerie Mona Lisa, Paris._
_1963, Visited USA, UK, and France. Exhibition at Henry Gallery, Washington. Exhibition at the Commonwealth Institute Galleries, London. Exhibition at the N.V.C. Gallery, London. Exhibition in the 5th Salon of the "Young and Great Artists" at the Museum of Modern Art, Paris._
_1964, Exhibition at Galerie Presboug, Paris. Selected to do color_
_


lithographs for a special publication of the novel by Albert Camus, L’ Etranger, published by the Automobile Club of France.
1965, Several exhibitions in France including at Nouran Havre, Palais de la Mediterrinean, Chateau-Musee Annecy, Musee Casino Dieppe, Casino de Charbonnieres, and Musee Macon. Also exhibition of Paintings at the Arts Council Gallery, Karachi and at Alhamra, Lahore.Executed the mural "War and Peace" at Karachi.



1966, Retrospective Exhibition of 300 paintings at the Banking Hall of the State Bank Headquarters, Karachi. Exhibition on Lloyd Triestino's ship "Victoria" while crossing the Red Sea, the Mediterranean Sea and the Adriatic Sea.Executed a mural in Lusanne, Switzerland entitled "Pakistan" in the Pakistan Pavilion in the Swiss Fair. Later on that mural was exhibited in New York and Tokyo and now it is permanently installed in Toronto, Canada. Executed a mural "Flight" in the PIA, Office at Paris.
1967, Executed the mural entitled"Saga of Labor" at Mangla Dam Power House. Executed a Mural "The Light of the Book" in the Punjab Public Library.
1968, Executed the mural "Quest for knowledge" for the library of the University of Punjab. Executed murals for the Auditorium of the Punjab University entitled “The Confrontation” and “The Triumph.” Exhibition of Murals and Paintings at "Al Hamra.” Held series of exposition of paintings at the PIA Auditorium titled "Barbed Wire," "Reflection Series," and Exposition of 25 paintings, illustration on the verses of Mirza Ghalib. Also exposition of the Calligraphies of Verses of the Holy Quran executed during the month of Ramzan.
1969, More paintings based on the poetry of Ghalib to celebrate the death centenary of Ghalib. Exposition of paintings based on the poetry of Ghalib and Calligraphies of the concerned verses at the Arts Council Buildings, Karachi. Composed some 1500 Rubbaiyyat. Painted about 100 paintings on the themes of Rubaiyyat. First Edition of the "Rubaiyyat-e-Sedequain-e-Naqash" appeared.



Exposition of Paintings and Poetry with Calligraphy at the Arts Council Building, Karachi. Started Calligraphy of "Sura-e-Rahman:" Concentrated on calligraphy resulting in an Exposition of Calligraphic works during the month of Ramzan 1390 A.H. at the Arts Council of Pakistan, Karachi. After floods in East Pakistan painted a large mural on the theme of man's struggle against the hostile forces of nature. That mural was donated to the Naval Head-quarters, Queen's Road, Karachi, and it was housed there. Later shifted to Istanbul Turkey.



1970, Exposition of the Calligraphic works at the Library of Headquarters of the State Bank of Pakistan during the International Islamic Conference. Executed some large drawings, paintings and calligraphies based on the poetry of Faiz Ahmed Faiz to celebrate the 60th Birthday of Faiz Ahmad Faiz.



Made some 200 pen and ink drawings for the illustrated edition of Rubaiyyat-e-Sadequain-e-Naqash" and wrote the preface of the "Bayaz-e-Sadequaini".
Exposition of the paintings based on Ghalib's poetry side by side. Executed "Sura-e-Yasin" 260 ft. on wooden panels for the Islamic Gallery and donated it to the Lahore Museum. Exhibition of Calligraphic works at the Arts Council of Pakistan Karachi, while being admitted in the Jinnah Hospital.
Executed the ceiling at the Lahore Museum's central gallery. Finished the ceiling on 3rd August 1973, and gave it away as a gift to the wheat colored beauties of Lahore.
Exposition of the Calligraphic works at the Liaquat Memorial Hall, Rawalpindi.



1974, Worked on Calligraphic Paintings. Preparations of the "Air Mail Edition" made for the Middle East Traveling Exhibitions.

One man shows at the following cities of Middle East:


Municipal Library Hall, Dubai (U.A.E.)
Main Hall, Hilton Hotel, Abu Dhabi (U.A.E.)
Markazul Funoon, Jeddah (Saudi Arabia)
Ardul Muarad, Museum of Cairo, (Egypt)
National Museum of Damascus, Damascus, (Syria)
Hall of Jardon Intercontinental, Amman (Jordon)
National Art Gallery of Kuwait, (Kuwait).
Museum of Modern art, Baghdad (Iraq)



1975, Wrote quatrains and made line drawings only. Painted two large murals for the Sports Complex, Islamabad. Converted Montgomery Hall into his painting workshops. The theme was the struggle for emancipation,fighting for freedom of the nations of Asia and Africa Their fight against imperialism.



1976, Calligraphed 99 "Isma-e-Husna" on squarish pieces of Chip Board. Now permanently in the Islamic gallery Lahore museum as a gift to the city.



1977, Did some two hundred line drawings and composed Rubaiyat (quatrains). Paintings based on lqbal's poetry. A series of films "Mojiza-e-Fun" was made by the Lahore T.V. Exhibition of Calligraphy in Punjab Arts Council. Exhibition of paintings based on the poetry of lqbal in the Lahore Museum.



1978, Books of poetry along with illustrations. The whole year was devoted to calligraphy. An exhibition of Arches followed during the month of Ramazan of 1399 AH in Lahore museum. Now they are permanently fixed in the Islamic Gallery of Lahore museum as a donation by the artist.



1979, More Calligraphies. National bank of Pakistan calligraphic mural some smaller murals for the said Bank and during the same period, made nine more calligraphic murals for the Lahore museum as a permanent feature of the Islamic gallery as a gift. Some fine compiled books of quatrain with illustrations. Published personal letters to the Elder brother Kaz-e-man exactly as they were written from Europe and America during the sixties.



Spectacular permanent manifestation of the works of Calligraphy in the Lahore museum's Islamic Gallery. More murals were added into the Architectural setting of the Gallery. Went to Abu Dhabi, on a special invitation of the ministry of Water and Electricity to do a calligraphic mural in the lobby of the prestigious power station at Urn-ul-Naar. Awarded "Sitara-e-lmtiaz".



In Bahrain, International Islamic Exhibition on the turn of the century of Hijra: Pakistan was represented with only Sadequain's Calligraphies. The Pakistan section was visited by His Highness the Amir of Bahrain together with Mr. Yasir Arafat. The Pakistan section was awarded the first prize. Left the Trophy to be kept in the Pakistan Embassy, Bahrain. Invitations from Istanbul and London for exhibitions.



1980, Hijra Celebrations in Karachi by holding first an Exposition of Calligraphy.



1981, Inauguration of Galerie Sadequain in Islamabad. Arrived at New Delhi after 33 years. Visited Amroha. Exposition of Calligraphies, International Trade Fair, New Delhi. Exposition of Paintings and Drawings sponsored by Indian Council for Cultural Relations at State Lalit Kala Academy, Rabindra Bhawan, New Delhi.



1982, Exhibition of Calligraphies and Drawings at Kennedy Hall, Aligarh Muslim University, Aligarh.



Executed the Calligraphy of the University motto for Moulana Azad Library, A.M.U. Aligarh.
Executed a Metallic Mural for the exterior of the Department of Geography, A.M.U. Aligarh.
Exhibition of Paintings & Calligraphies, Jamia Millia Islamia, New Delhi.
Exhibition of calligraphies & Drawings at Urdu Ghar, Hyderabad, Deccan, along with a small mural for the Urdu Ghar.
Mural of Earth Sciences in National Geophysical Research Institute, Hyderabad, Deccan, Unveiling Ceremony.
Visited Varanasi. Executed a mural Quest for Reality for Banaras Hindu University.
Unveiling of the mural by Raja Sahab of Banaras at Bharat Kala Bhawan. B.H.U. Varanasi, India.
Exhibition of Calligraphies & Drawings, State Lalit Kala Academy, Lucknow, India.
Exhibition of Calligraphies at Ghalib Academy New Delhi in Ramazan Tradition.
Awarded: International Gold Mercury Award.
Executed a Five Story Circular Calligraphy based on Asma-e-Husna for the Indian Institute of Islamic Studies, New Delhi.



1983, Composed some 1000 rubaiyyats.



1984, Started writing biography.



1985, Illustrated verses of Faiz Ahmed Faiz on the death of poet. Exhibition of calligraphies at Kuala Lampur. Calligraphed 99 Isma-e-Husna on marble panels and gifted to NIPA Karachi.



1986, Exhibition of calligraphies at Bagh-e-Jinnah. Gifted 40 Marble penal of Sura-e-Rahman to the citizens of Karachi. Studio of Frere Hall. Started painting ceiling of the Frere hall (40' X 70')



Painted calligraphic mural for Faisal Masjid, Islamabad.



January 1987, Fell ill and admitted to hospital.



February 10, 1987, Expired. Buried at Sakhi Hasan Grave Yard Karachi.
_
......


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................
*Pakistan's Fiza Farhan appointed member of UN’s first-ever panel on women empowerment*







ISLAMABAD: A Pakistani woman has been named as a member of the United Nations body dedicated to the economic empowerment of women.

Fiza Farhan was elected as a member of the first ever High-Level Panel of the UN Secretary-General on Women’s Economic Empowerment, according to a communiqué released on Monday.

Fiza is CEO of Buksh Foundation and director of Buksh Energy. She was also part of the ’30 under 30’ list by Forbes magazine for Social Entrepreneurs in 2015.

As a member of the panel, Fiza will join leaders of World Bank Group, International Monetary Fund, UN Women as well as several other eminent gender and equality actors. She will also establish connection with economics experts, academics, trade union leaders, businesses and government representatives from across the world.

Speaking of her appointment Fiza said, “It is indeed an honour for me to represent Pakistan and the women of Pakistan on this prestigious High-Level Panel.”

“It is time that we engage global leadership and galvanize political will to scale actions with measurable impact towards women’s economic empowerment,” she added.

UN Women Country Representative in Pakistan Jamshed Kazi said, “While, Fiza will be providing advice as a global thought leader, we also look forward to her continued contribution in championing women’s economic empowerment right here in Pakistan in alignment with UN Women’s mandate.”

The sole purpose of the panel is to put forth recommendations to implement a 2030 Agenda for Sustainable Development. It is aimed at improving economic outcomes for women and promoting their leadership in driving sustainable economic growth. The panel will send recommendations to enable governments, private sector, the UN system and other stakeholders on taking key decisions relating to Sustainable Development Goals and women empowerment.

........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

..............................
Chefs' Association of Pakistan - CAP
on Sunday
Pakistan won 15 Gold Medals, 13 Silver Medals & 1 Bronze Medal. This all is first time in the history of Pakistan. The honorable Consul General to Turkey, Dr Yousaf Junaid visited the venue of International Istanbul Gastronomy Festival ‪#‎TYUAP‬ competition arena. He met the National Culinary Team of Pakistan (‪#‎NCTP‬) along with Mr. Ahmad Shafiq, CEO ‪#‎COTHM‬Pakistan & Dubai & Secretary General Chefs' Association of Pakistan (CAP), to extend heartiest congratulations on their amazing victory. He patted on their backs and wished them good luck for their future competitions.
"We at Chefs' Association of Pakistan (‪#‎CAP‬) dedicated this great award to the beautiful people of Pakistan. God bless us all. "











.........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

Why is good news not good enough for Pakistanis?

This situation reminds me of bad parents who constantly berate their children, comparing them to others who have done much more with far less. The parent is frustrated and ends up blurring the lines between constructive criticism and just plain old yelling. This approach only helps to create depressed and unconfident children.

If the analogy holds true, then we are being bad parents to our own country. Let's stop yelling.


___________________________________________________________

Interesting read to say the least. Full article 

http://www.dawn.com/news/1177114

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*How one man went from manufacturing pipes to making the most coveted cheese in town*

Imran Saleh, founder of Farmer’s Cheese, sells cheese to small businesses, urban food snobs and foreign diplomats





Mr Saleh started in his own home kitchen — where he took me and showed off his professional pizza oven — and later moved operations to a small storage space in the backyard.


ISLAMABAD: I knocked on the gate of a guesthouse in the G-6 sector of Islamabad. After what turned into rapping and thumping, the gatekeeper approached leisurely, finally opening the door. “I am here for cheese,” I said, and he beckoned me to enter. Inside, I met the cheesemaker.

It is through such encounters that Pakistan’s affluent gain and trade in knowledge on where to get the best of something ‘over here’. I remember a baker who made delicious dinner rolls in Karachi’s now half-demolished Metropole Hotel. Imran Saleh, the founder of Farmer’s Cheese, falls into this category of secret food purveyors. He travels from Lahore to Islamabad and Karachi and with the assistance of two business partners; he sells cheese to small businesses, urban food snobs and foreign diplomats. Fascinated by his story I travelled to Lahore to find out more.

“Everything changed a decade ago,” said Mr Saleh. He was running a trading company supplying air ducts to textile plants. “I had a pipe supplier and one day some big guns came and started buying out all the pipes so I was left with no supplier,” he recalled. “So I decided to make a machine [to make pipes] myself, even though I am not an engineer.”

Trying to build an industrial-grade pipe-making machine turned out to be a frustrating challenge that took over three years to materialise. Around the same time, Mr Saleh saw a television programme about cheesemaking: “I decided to try it out as a hobby,” he explained.

It was love at first knead. Like all passionate affairs, there were complications and accidents, but this only made the cheese better. “I used to follow the recipes but the cheese was not good,” he said.

“One day I had an accident…it helped me understand that there is more to making cheese than what is in the recipe,” he added.

Mr Saleh started in his own home kitchen — where he took me and showed off his professional pizza oven — and later moved operations to a small storage space in the backyard.

Mr Saleh had not yet explored cheesemaking as a business venture — what he produced was eaten at home and used on pizzas he made when hosting friends and family. Things changed when he was invited to open a stall at a Lahore farmers’ market.






Mr Saleh's cheese-making hobby soon flourished into a popular business


The result surprised him: “Whatever I had made, I took it over there and it was sold within a couple hours so that was very encouraging,” he said. It was after this success that he decided to expand his workspace to a commercial site in Lahore’s Valencia Town.

“But even at that time I was not thinking of it as a business but more as doing something that people are appreciating and also because I enjoyed it,” he added.

Just as Mr Saleh’s cheesemaking was coming together, the pipe-making machine he built also turned into a success. His business has since grown and he now exports industrial-grade pipes to the Middle East out of a small room next to his cheese shop.






Washed rind cheese (left) and cottage cheese with herbs and peppers (right) made at Farmer's Cheese


Working with his hands and building everything from scratch seems to be a theme with Mr Saleh: “I made the equipment myself,” he says, pointing to the cheesemaking vats in his production room. “It’s customised and I am thinking of making professional equipment for other cheesemakers.”

Mr Saleh would love to see cheese become his only business. “That is the goal. This is my passion, so the quality is very important. It’s not just a business for me,” he said.

It is a dream he only thought possible two years ago. “I was selling cheese in Islamabad for the first time at Gia’s Deli,” he recalled. “In one day, right before my eyes, all the cheese was sold. That’s when I knew that this was possible,” he added.

What would it feel like to be able to do what one loves for a living, I ask him: “This is everything,” he responds. “It is what you live for.”

Today, mistakes and accidents still happen and Mr Saleh stresses that they can be very costly. “I am making cheese in such large quantities so a lot of milk is lost if we make any mistakes.” But he also insists that these are still learning experiences. “One client of mine asked me to make buratta which is mozzarella with cream in the centre,” he says.

“It used to burst in my hand…. In the time it took to make two kilogrammes of buratta, I could make 100kg of mozzarella,” he added.

But Mr Saleh persisted and continued making burratta, even after his client stopped ordering it. “Now I make a very good buratta,” he said with a proud smile on his face.

So what does the future hold for Farmer’s Cheese? “I would like to open production centres in Islamabad and Karachi.” But he is careful to stress that these facilities would only make mozzarella, focusing on one product and doing that well.

“The hard cheese I will make myself in Lahore,” he added. Despite the inclination to grow his business, Mr Saleh’s passion will always stay close to home.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Five Foreigners Who Took a Chance on Pakistan*
*
Pakistan may regularly feature in international news for all the wrong reasons, but these five foreign tourists were far from being deterred from visiting the country. Although they were aware of the news about terrorism and bomb blasts coming out of Pakistan, they are glad they took the plunge and had an experience they are unlikely to forget anytime soon

http://tribune.com.pk/story/1159561/five-foreigners-took-chance-pakistan/*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Sister pilots claim new record for PIA by flying Boeing 777 concurrently*

*Maryam Masood and Erum Masood made history by flying the coveted large Boeing-777 aircraft as pilots at the same time to several local and international destinations.

This was said by PIA spokesman Daniyal Gillani who claimed that the sisters have made history for PIA by flying Boeing 777 concurrently.

https://arynews.tv/en/sister-pilots-claim-new-record-pia-flying-boeing-777-concurrently/
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Swabi girl declared worldwide topper in online test*






Sidratul Muntaha alias Sidra Khan, a resident of Topi tehsil of Swabi district, has got first position by scoring 100 per cent marks in the Management Accounting MA-1 paper in an online examination of the Association of Certified Chartered Accountants ( ACCA) .

She has been declared a worldwide topper from Pakistan to have competed among 180 countries of the world by a UK-based university. The online examination is conducted by local British council officials.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1280667

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*...........................*




...................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lone Shooter

*The man who invented the ‘bionic eye’*






A Pakistani-American has won the US highest award for technology achievement. Mark Humayun is to receive the prestigious National Medal of Technology and Innovation from President Obama. It is a “testament to American ingenuity,” announced Obama. Mark Humayun has developed Argus II, commonly known as the ‘bionic eye’. It restores vision to most blind people. By merging medical science and engineering, Mark’s invention is a miracle for people suffering from inherited retinal degenerative disease that leads to blindness in old age. “A camera mounted on special glasses sends a signal to an electronic receiver with electrodes that are implanted in and around the eye. The electrodes send signals to the retina that stimulate the retina and then these retinal impulses travel through the optic nerve to the brain where they are interpreted as images.”

Voilà! Seeing is believing, literally. The bionic eye has helped thousands of patients with the gift of sight.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1242055

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahsanhaider

PHARRELL Williams - Happy ( Pakistani Version) Check it out and share, it is the first one made for Pakistan. faces from every city of pakistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

Hats off to this Teacher...amazing person...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faiez

graet news !


----------



## Banglar Bir

Reuters UK
9 hrs · 




Pakistani cab driver Aasia Abdul Aziz is one of a small number of women who have begun to work as cab drivers - a traditionally male-dominated profession in the conservative country.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1419898158020336

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsala.nKhan

We have Eminence talent just need platform to be showcased


----------



## Dastaan

*کیپٹن صفدر کو امام مسجد بنانے کی تجویز*
اکرام جنیدیشائع 2 گھنٹے پہلے

قومی اسمبلی کی رکن شاہجہان منگریو نے کیپٹن ریٹائرڈ محمد صفدر کو پارلیمنٹ ہاؤس کی مسجد کا امام بنانے کی تجویز دے دی۔

نیشنل پیپلز پارٹی کی خاتون رکن قومی اسمبلی شاہجہان منگریو نے انفارمیشن ٹیکنالوجی کی قائمہ کمیٹی کے اجلاس کے دوران کہا کہ 'آپ کو اسلام کے حوالے سے بہت زیادہ معلومات ہیں اور میں آپ کی معلومات سے متاثر ہوئی ہوں'۔

کیپٹن صفدر کی جانب سے توہین رسالت اور سوشل میڈیا کے استعمال پر طویل جذباتی تقریر کے بعد یہ تجویز سامنے آئی ہے۔

وزیراعظم نوازشریف کے داماد کیپٹن صفدر نے اجلاس کی صدارت کرتے ہوئے کہا کہ انھوں نے سوشل میڈیا میں توہین رسالت کے حوالے سے قرارداد پارلیمنٹ میں جمع کرادی ہے۔

انھوں نے کہا کہ توہین رسالت کے مواد کو پھیلانے کے پیچھے ایک منظم مافیا ہے اور تجویز دی کہ اس مافیا کو روکنا چاہیے جبکہ یہ پارلیمنٹیرینز کی بنیادی ذمہ داری ہے کہ وہ اس معاملے کو دیکھیں۔

ان کا کہنا تھا کہ 'قیامت کے روز خدا ہم سے پوچھے گا اور میرا ماننا ہے کہ پاکستان ٹیلی کمیونی کیشن اتھارٹی (پی ٹی اے) اس معاملے کو سنھبالنے کی اہلیت رکھتی ہے جبکہ اس معاملے پر تمام انٹیلی جنس ایجنبسیاں اور پاکستانی عوام ہمارے ساتھ ہیں'۔

کیپٹن صفدر کا کہنا تھا کہ چند لوگوں نے ایک جج کو توہین رسالت کے معاملے کو اٹھانے پر تنقید کا نشانہ بنایا اور شکایت کی کہ جج نے عدالت کو مسجد میں تبدیل کردیا ہے'۔

ان کا مزید کہنا تھا کہ 'ایسے لوگوں کو یہ نہیں پتہ کہ اگلے وقتوں میں عدالتیں مسجدوں میں لگتی تھیں اور تمام اہم فیصلے وہاں لیے جاتے تھے، پی ٹی اے کو معلوم کرنا چاہیے کہ توہین رسالت مہم کے لیے فنڈنگ کہاں سے ہورہی ہے اور اس معاملے پر آواز بلند کرنا ہماری ذمہ داری ہے کیونکہ یہ جہاد ہے اور ہم اس کو جاری رکھیں گے'۔

پاکستان مسلم لیگ نواز کی خاتون رکن فرحانہ قمر کپٹن صفدر کے بیان کی حمایت کرتے ہوئے آبدیدہ ہوگئیں۔

شاہجہان منگریو کا کہنا تھا کہ ملک میں ضرور چند ایسے لوگ موجود ہیں جو اس مہم کے پیچھے ہیں جبکہ ان کا کہنا تھا کہ کیپٹن صفدر کو اسلام کی معلومات کی بنا پر پارلیمنٹ ہاؤس کی مسجد کا امام ہونا چاہیے۔

کیپٹن صفدر نے جواب دیتے ہوئے کہا کہ وہ مسجد کا امام بننے پر خوشی محسوس کریں گے اور شاہجہان منگریو سے کہا وہ ان کا نام اس کے لیے تجویز کردیں۔

اپنے بیان کی وضاحت کرتے ہوئے انھوں نے کہا کہ یوٹیوب اور فیس بک سمیت سوشل میڈیا پر پابندی نہیں ہونی چاہیے لیکن توہین رسالت کا مواد ضرور ہٹادینا ہوگا۔

متحدہ قومی مومنٹ (ایم کیوایم) کے رکن سید علی رضا عابدی نے کہا کہ اس حوالے سے کمیٹی جو بھی فیصلہ یا اقدام اٹھائے گی ہماری پارٹی اس کی حمایت کرے گی۔

انفارمیشن ٹیکنالوجی کی وزیرمملکت انوشا رحمٰن نے شکایت کرتے ہوئے کہا کہ وزارت جب بھی سوشل میڈیا کے حوالے سے کوئی لائحہ عمل بنانے کی کوشش کرتی ہے تو عدالتیں رکاوٹ بن جاتی ہیں۔

ان کا کہنا تھا کہ 'اس معاملے پر حکومت کی پالیسی بڑی واضح ہے اور ہم اس بات پر متفق ہیں کہ پاکستان میں یوٹیوب اورگوگل کواجازت ہونی چاہیے جس پر ہم نے اپنا موقف نہ بدلا ہے اور نہ ہی بدل دیں گے'۔

انوشا رحمٰن نے کہا کہ 'یہ بدقسمتی کی بات ہے کہ جب کبھی ہم قانون بنانے کی کوشش کرتے ہیں تو این جی اوز اس کو آزادی اظہار کامعاملہ قرار دیتے ہوئے عدالت سے رجوع کرتی ہیں تاہم ایسے کسی مواد کو برداشت نہیں کریں گے جو پاکستان کے قانون کے خلاف ہو'۔

کمیٹی نے اسلامی نظریاتی کونسل سے صلاح و مشورے کی تجویز دی اور کہا گیا کہ تمام موبائل کمپنیوں کے ذریعے ایس ایم ایس اور پرنٹ اور الیکٹرانک میڈیا کے ذریعے آگاہی مہم شروع کرلینی چاہیے جبکہ ایک تجویز یہ بھی دی گئی کہ این جی اوز کو ریگیولر کرنے کے طریقہ کار کو مزید مضبوط کیا جائے۔

قائمہ کمیٹی کا کہنا تھا کہ مشترکہ سفارتی کوششوں کو یقینی بنانے کے لیے اس معاملے کو دیگر مسلم ممالک کے سفیروں کے ساتھ بھی اٹھانا چاہیے جبکہ اسلامی تعاون تنطیم (او آئی سی) اور اقوام متحدہ کی متعلقہ اداروں کے سامنے بھی اس معاملے کو لے جانا چاہیے۔

_یہ خبر 11 اپریل 2017 کو ڈان اخبار میں شائع ہوئی
https://www.dawnnews.tv/news/1055672/


*Lawmaker suggests Capt Safdar become Parliament mosque’s imam*
ISLAMABAD: MNA Shahjehan Mangrio on Monday suggested that retired Capt Mohammad Safdar should become the imam (prayer leader) of the Parliament House mosque.

“You have a lot of information on Islam and I am impressed with your knowledge,” Ms Mangrio of the National People’s Party said during the meeting of the NA Standing Committee on Information Technology.

The remarks came after a long and emotional speech by Capt Safdar on the issue of blasphemy and the irresponsible use of social media.

Chairing the meeting of the committee, Capt Safdar, who is the son-in-law of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, said he had submitted a resolution to parliament about blasphemous material on social media.

*Emotional speech on blasphemous content on social media by Capt Safdar impresses MNA Shahjehan Mangrio*
He said there was an organised mafia behind the circulation of the blasphemous material and suggested that strict action should be taken against the mafia. He said it was the prime responsibility of parliamentarians to look into the issue.

“God will ask us about it on the Day of Judgment. I believe that the Pakistan Telecommunication Authority (PTA) is quite capable of tackling the issue. I believe that all intelligence agencies and people of Pakistan are with us on the issue.”

He said some people criticised a judge who took notice of the blasphemous material and complained that the judge had converted his courtroom into a mosque.

“Such people do not know that in the past courts were held in mosques and all important decisions were taken there. The PTA should know from where the funding for the blasphemous campaign is coming. It is our responsibility to raise our voice because it is a jihad and we will continue it,” he said.

Supporting the arguments of Capt Safdar, Farhana Qamar of the PML-N broke into tears.

Ms Mangrio said there must be some elements in the country behind the malicious campaign. She said because of his knowledge of Islam, Capt Safdar should be the imam of the Parliament House mosque.

Capt Safdar replied that he would feel proud of becoming the imam of the mosque and asked Ms Mangrio to propose his name for the post.

He said it should be clear that the social media, including YouTube and Facebook, would not be shut down but the blasphemous material would have to be removed.

MQM legislator Syed Ali Raza Abidi said his party would support any decision or step taken by the committee on the issue.

State Minister for Information Technology Anusha Rahman complained that whenever the ministry tried to make a framework about social media, courts became a hurdle.

“The policy of the government is very clear over the issue as we convinced Google and then allowed YouTube in Pakistan. We have not diverted from our stance and will never do it,” she said.

“It is unfortunate that whenever we try to make a law, NGOs approach courts terming it an issue of the right to freedom of expression. However, we will not tolerate any content against the law of Pakistan,” she said.

The committee suggested consultation with the Council of Islamic Ideology. It said a public awareness campaign should be launched through SMS by all mobile phone service providers and the print and electronic media. It was also suggested that the regulatory mechanism of NGOs should be strengthened.

The committee said the issue should also be taken up with the ambassadors of other Muslims countries to ensure joint diplomatic efforts. Besides, the issue should also be taken up at the platforms of the Organisation of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) and the relevant agencies of the United Nations.

Published in Dawn, April 11th, 2017
https://www.dawn.com/news/1326274/lawmaker-suggests-capt-safdar-become-parliament-mosques-imam
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*This company founded by a Pakistani is valued at $1.6 billion*








Afiniti uses AI to help companies become efficient by predicting interpersonal behaviour.

Afiniti, an artificial intelligence company, is based in Washington DC, but is rooted in Pakistan through its founder and CEO Zia Chishti.






Founded in 2006, Afiniti uses AI to help companies become efficient. They pair customers with employees by predicting interpersonal behaviour. The company recently came into the spotlight after it filed for an IPO. Previously, it lay low; instead of PR, it amassed customers.

According to _VentureBeat_, Afiniti is valued at $1.6 billion. When _VentureBeat_ spoke to Chishti, he said he couldn’t comment on the company’s financials. According to sources, Afiniti will start making a profit in fiscal year-2018 and its revenues are said to be growing at a 100 per cent rate.

Chishti is an accomplished entrepreneur. He was previously co-founder and CEO of Align Technology, a company which is currently valued at almost $10 billion.

Afiniti’s board features veterans in the field. Chishti has gathered names like former Verizon chairman and CEO Ivan Seidenfeld, former US Treasury secretary John Snow, and fomer Spanish prime minister José Maria Aznar. The company has also raised more than $100 million in funding.

Afiniti claims companies that use their technology for revenue generation see an average revenue lift of four to six per cent. Afiniti’s confidence in their claims can be seen from the fact that they operate on margins – instead of paying a fixed fee, clients pay a percentage of additional revenue they make through Afiniti.

According to Afiniti’s website, T-Mobile has earned an additional $70 million in funding by using Afiniti’s pairing technology.

To make its pairings, Afiniti uses information from up to 100 databases. These databases include information such as income, demography and informational from social networks. So, when a customer calls into a call centre, their phone number is run through these databases. The call is then transferred to an agent who is determined to be most effective to handle calls from the customer with those characteristics.

“It’s a little overwhelming, sometimes scary, to know how much information can be accumulated about you,” said Larry Babbio, an Afiniti board member while speaking to _The Wall Street Journal_. But, he added, the trade-off is a better consumer experience.

In the near future, Afiniti wants to use its technology in the retail world. Chishti hopes the AI systems he is developing will help create jobs and not destroy them. Speaking to _The Wall Street Journal_ he said: “We are one of the examples of AI tending to increase the efficiency of humans, and therefore increase the demand for human capital.”

*Zia Chishti*
*Chairman of the Board, CEO*
Zia serves as Chairman of the Board, and CEO of Afiniti. Prior to founding Afiniti, Zia was the founding Chairman and CEO of Align Technology, a medical device technology company that he led from startup to over a $1 billion valuation on the NASDAQ. Zia also served in the mergers and acquisitions department of Morgan Stanley & Company in New York and London, and briefly served as a management consultant with McKinsey & Company in London.

Zia received his MBA from Stanford University and his BA from Columbia University where he majored in Economics and Computer Science and was a member of the varsity crew team. Zia is an avid skier and chess player.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lone Shooter

Pakistan's Robin Hood

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistani Student Makes History By Becoming First Non-European President Of King’s College London**



*




In the 144 years long history of the famous King’s College London (KCL), Momin Saqib is the only non-European national to become president of the student union for one year. Momin Saqib, who belongs to Lahore, is the first ever Pakistani student to achieve this position at KCL. After an intense competition with seven other contestants, Momin Saqib won the seat.

For details https://www.parhlo.com/meet-momin-saqib-the-pakistani-guy-who-became-kings-college-president/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Naseem Akhtar wins IBSF World Under-18 Snooker Championsip*






Sahiwal's Naseem Akhtar has won the International Billiards and Snooker Federation (IBSF) Under-18 Snooker World Championship after beating China's Peifan Lei in Beijing on Tuesday.

Akhtar won five frames against Lei's three in the Best of 9 Frames game although the Chinese cueist had taken an early 3-1 lead in the game.

https://www.dawn.com/news/1344664

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

When APPNA held its Lobby Day on May 16th, 34 Pakistani doctors had been denied J-1 Visas and more than 50 doctors were stuck in Administrative Processing. Today, all clinical J-1 Visa denials have been reversed and all but two of the Administrative Processing cases have been favorably resolved.


*The bottom line is that of the 84 plus Pakistani doctors who were in danger of losing their medical residency training in the U.S. as recently as May 16th, 81 have since been accepted due to APPNA's efforts. That's a nearly 97% success rate.*


Because of these efforts, APPNA has not only helped the Pakistani doctors come to the U.S., but it has also built deep bipartisan awareness on Capitol Hill about its work. This foundation will play a crucial role in APPNA's efforts going forward, and should be leveraged into proactive activities to avoid similar visa problems in the future.


*Here are some of the key actions that APPNA took from mid-May to mid-July*


APPNA engaged in multiple activities, specifically focusing on the media, Congress, the State Department, and the Pakistani government to generate action:


1) Creating a Media Narrative: _The Hill_ ran an OpEd by Dr. Piracha about the visa issue that framed it as an issue about American healthcare. A winning message.


2) Introducing Legislation: Bipartisan legislation was introduced- the Grant Residency for Additional Doctors Act of 2017 (H.R. 2466) - the GRAD Act - by Rep. Grace Meng (D-NY) and Rep. Tom Emmer (R-MN) to help foreign born doctors obtain visas. Passing this legislation should be a top priority, to ensure that next year does not see a repeat of the issues experienced this year.


3) Washington Lobby Day: APPNA Members met with bipartisan offices from the Senate and House, as well as with the State Department's Consular Affairs Bureau:


o _11 Members_: Bera, Comstock, Demings, Fitzpatrick, Jackson Lee, Jayapal, Khanna, Krishnamoorthi, Suozzi, Thompson, and Wittman.

o _17 Staffers_: Banks, Cardin, Carson, Castro, Chu, Corker, Delaney, Donnelly, Green, Holding, Nelson, Roskam, Ruppersberger, Soto, Tiberi, Van Hollen, and Vela.
4) Grassroots Petition: APPNA generated a petition that was signed by more than 1,700 APPNA Members from 47 States. We then sent it to Secretary of State Tillerson as well as distributed it to 125 Congressional offices.


5) Engaging the U.S. Embassy in Islamabad: APPNA sent a letter to U.S. Ambassador to Pakistan David Hale about the visa issue. APPNA President Chaudhary then spoke with the U.S. Consul General in Islamabad about the visa issue.


6) Generating Public Pressure at a Congressional Hearing: Rep. Meng pressed Secretary of State Rex Tillerson - at a public hearing about the State Department's budget in front of the House Appropriations Committee on Foreign Operations (HACFO) - to provide visas for foreign born doctors.


7) Engaging the Pakistani Government: APPNA's Advocacy Director Dr. Piracha met with Pakistani Ambassador to the U.S. Chaudhry to discuss the impact of the visa issue on U.S.-Pakistani relations.


8) Activating Congress: Key Congressional staff requested from APPNA a list of affected Pakistani doctors and shared this information with State, keeping the pressure on and ensuring that State would take the issue seriously.


*Here's what APPNA did in the final intense stretch from mid-July to August 30*


In the final stretch of the summer, with many of the doctors in extreme danger of losing their residencies, APPNA engaged in a very intense and ultimately successful effort aimed at Congress, seeking their direct help on behalf of the doctors. APPNA engaged the specific Congressional offices whose districts included hospitals where the Pakistani doctors were slated to train. Congress responded well, and this final push made a significant difference in the increasing level of visa approvals over recent weeks.


Specifically, on July 21, 15 doctors were still being refused their visas and 19 were still stuck in Administrative Processing, for a total of 34 doctors waiting for visas.

To fix this situation, APPNA reached out to 52 Chiefs of Staff in 44 Congressional offices (House and Senate), on a one-to-one basis, with detailed requests for help. APPNA then connected the specific Congressional offices to the Pakistani doctor, and the Congressional office reached out directly to the State Department on their behalf.

APPNA also reached out directly to the Homeland Security Department to facilitate the approval of the remaining Administrative Processing cases.
We are quite happy that our collective efforts bore fruit. We are planning actively for next step and will keep you posted.

Sincerely,


Abul Rashid Piracha, MD

Chair, Committee of Advocacy.


Shahzad Iqbal, MD

Chair, Committee on Young Physicians.


Sajid Chaudhary, MD

President APPNA, 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Electric Honeycombs Form When Nature Gets Out of Balance*
*



*
This visualization reveals fundamental principles about how electricity moves through fluids that engineers can use to develop technology for printing, heating or biomedicine. But it also reminds us that humans aren’t the only ones seeking stability in an unstable world. Even tiny, unconscious objects need balance. You can see similar patterns in wax honeycombs, fly’s eyes and soap bubbles.

Physicists knew of this phenomenon decades before Muhammad Shaheer Niazi, a 17-year-old high school student from Pakistan met the electric honeycomb. In 2016, as one of the first Pakistani participants in the International Young Physicists’ Tournament, he replicated the phenomenon and presented his work as any professional scientist would. But he also developed photographic evidence of charged ions creating the honeycomb, and published his work Wednesday in the journal Royal Society Open Science.


https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/10/...://www.nytimes.com/topic/destination/pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lone Shooter

*Pakistan passes landmark transgender rights law*

Activists laud move by Pakistan's parliament as new law accords transgender citizens right to self-identify.

Pakistan's parliament has passed a law guaranteeing basic rights for transgender citizens and outlawing discrimination by both employers and private business owners, a move hailed by activists as "historic" for the conservative South Asian country.

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2018...k-transgender-rights-law-180509095207950.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan female game designer on a mission for change*

By Tabinda Kokab








Image captionSadia Bashir had to battle to follow her passion for video games
Gender roles are becoming more fluid than ever in Pakistan - but 29-year-old Sadia Bashir still stands out.

Although women have become more visible in sports and other areas in Pakistan, video gaming is still overwhelmingly for the boys.

Sadia was not put off, however. She started not just playing video games, but developing them as well - from the age of 13.

"My interest in computers began with video gaming, so I just continued to develop it," she told BBC Urdu.

At one point, she even persuaded her parents to change her school so she could study computing.

Deciding whether to continue her studies at university was also hard, as she knew her family might find it difficult to support her.

"Being a female in our society, people generally invest less in girls' education as compared to boys," she says.

*'Mesmerised by CGI'*
But the university decided to offer her a scholarship because of her ability and she completed her graduation.





Image captionPakistan does not have a tradition of game designing
She was mesmerised by the beauty of computer graphics.

"I started making video games from there. My final-year project was to make a game that helps with cancer treatment by mimicking the action of treatments attacking cancer cells in an affected person's body."

The idea was to visualise for cancer patients the therapy they are having to help them cope with their illness.

"Before that the video game was just a source of fun for me. But after this research project, I saw a different aspect to gaming and decided to further work in this field," she said.

Sadia worked in the gaming industry for a year and a half, but felt she wasn't able to achieve what she wanted to do.

There are no real centres specialising in video game-making in Pakistan, she says.

"I realised my dream was to learn how to make my own games. That's why I started my master's thesis and tried to know what mistakes are made and what is useful in making video games."

*'Even a housewife can make games'*

Sadia realised that whatever she had learned from education and research was not available to many young people.

She abandoned her job and started an institution named Pixel Art Academy, where she trains young people in how to make video games.


'Making video games isn't just for boys'
The game sparking debate about arranged marriage
The Pakistani women shamed for their lifestyle
"There is no game design concept in the gaming industry in Pakistan. People have great ideas - but how to turn those into good games is the skill they lack. This is what we teach our students."

Designing is not down to special education or skill, she believes.

"We tell people that this can be done by anyone. Whatever your education, even a school student or a housewife can make games."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Venice


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Dubious

*Two Pak women to attend youth forum in Norway*

PESHAWAR: Two Pakistani women have been selected to participate in the sixth annual *Telenor Youth Forum (TYF) *to be held in Oslo, the capital of Norway, from December 8-11 next. *The TYF, in collaboration with the Nobel Peace Centre, brings together a group of 16 young delegates from Asia and Europe and challenges these individuals to find ways to use digital technology to reduce inequalities and empower societies*.

Maieda Janjua, 22, from Islamabad and Asma Akbar Ladak, 20, from Karachi were selected from the group to participate in the forum.

Maieda Janjua graduated from Dartmouth last year in Computer Science and currently interning in Telenor’s “Data as a Service” team. She was exploring the tech scene in the country and interested in using technology for social good.* The idea pitched by her is to create an artificially intelligent chatbot to help address maternal mortality.*

Asma Akbar Ladak is a medical student, who has developed a *solar powered water bottle that purifies contaminated water (both microscopically and macroscopically) and condenses atmospheric water vapour to drinkable water.*

In the last five seasons of TYF, there have been some outstanding individuals to represent Pakistan that include *Saad Hamid, a digital evangelist, Fatima Rizwan, founder of Tech Juice.com, Haroon Yasin, founder of Orenda and receiver of Queen’s Young Leaders award and Sajawal Waseem, winner of TYF 2016-17.*

Chief Executive Officer Irfan Wahab Khan hoped the two selectees would perform well in Oslo and make Pakistan proud. The TYF delegates would participate in a service design programme in Oslo *to create a digital service, product or campaign that tackles a global social challenge. They will also explore the connection between digital technology and peace by participating in the Nobel Peace Prize festivities.*

https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/358356-two-pak-women-to-attend-youth-forum-in-norway


----------



## ghazi52

*US Consulate General Lahore*

Yesterday at 9:00 AM · 
Meet Nergis Mavalvala – a Pakistani-American astrophysicist who won the MacArthur award in 2010 for her role in the first observation of gravitational waves. Nergis tells us her story of growing up in Karachi and how she chose her career path. She is currently the associate director of the physics department at Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) . Nergis participated in a City42 documentary highlighting Pakistani women in the United States. Throughout the month of September, we will be sharing these inspiring stories.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Fatima Khan0007

felt good to listen that


----------



## ghazi52

*NASA engineer Hibah Rahmani encourages young Pakistani women to pursue space science careers*


Girls must dream big and never give up, says Rahmani







Engineer Hibah Rahmani, a Pakistani-US national who is working at the National Aeronautics and Space Administration (Nasa), USA, has urged girl students to pursue their career in space science as there are opportunities for talented girls to reach for the stars.

She was addressing a seminar at the Punjab University’s Institute of Social and Cultural Studies organised in collaboration with the US Consulate Lahore and the Lincoln Corners Pakistan on Friday.

ISCS Director Prof Dr Rubina Zakar, US Consulate Provincial Coordinator Alumni Affairs Jamal Ghazanfar, US Consulate Deputy Public Affairs Officer Elizabeth Lee, faculty members and students were present.

Hibah Rahmani discussed the current research being done in the field of space sciences at Nasa. She said it was a good omen that Pakistani girls were coming forward in various fields of science and engineering.

She said: “Problems and failures come but that could become an opportunity if the students continue to achieve their goals and work hard. Girls must dream big and never give up. Girl students should stay focused on their goals and dreams and eventually they will find success.”

She works on expendable launch vehicles and rockets. She provides technical expertise, follows launch vehicle testing, performs data reviews and provides technical assessments of engineering issues.


----------



## ghazi52

There is no shortage of talent even in our country ⚽





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

May 4, 2019
*Hannan Sarwar becomes first youngest Pakistani councilor in UK*








Teenager Hannan Amir Sarwar has made history to become the first and youngest British Pakistani who got elected as a councilor from the Wilmslow Town council, Manchester in Britain’s local councils’ elections.

The teenage politician was one of four candidates who got elected unopposed to Wilmslow Town Council for the town’s east ward.

Hannan’s family belongs to Faisalabad, Pakistan. He is from Styal and turned 18 in February this year.

He joined the Conservative Party a year ago.

Hannan met Prime Minister Theresa May on Thursday – the day when Britain held local councils’ elections. He was invited to a Conservative Association reception as one of the country’s youngest elected town councillors.

“British Prime Minister Theresa May congratulated me after I have won the Local Councils’ election on ticket of the Conservative Party,” 18-year-old Hannan told Geo News. “The PM asked me to expedite the political activities.”

I was invited to meet her in the party’s reception, he told.

The newly elected councilor said the entire community will have to play its due role to do away with Islamophobia and hate crimes in Britain. “Ethnic minorities groups, particularly British Pakistanis, should stand up and share their feelings with others,” he remarked.

It’s high time we got ourselves heard, he said.

Young politician also said his role model is founder of Pakistan, Quaid-e-Azam Muhammed Ali Jinnah. “I have taken inspiration from a lot of people, including Imran Khan, Quaid-e-Azam, UK politicians, and young Pakistani parliamentarians,” he pointed out. They are my role models, he said.

Hannan is a student of A-levels at St Ambrose College at Hale Barns. As a member of the Young Enterprise Greater Manchester Local Volunteer Board, he holds regular events for local charities.

The teenage councilor said he joined the Conservative Party just over a year ago. Afterward, I was asked to contest the local elections, he told. I applied and went for an interview, he said. “I was unanimously selected to contest in the local elections,” he told.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fatima Khan0007

Lone Shooter said:


> PESHAWAR: Mardans 18-year-old Shahzad has developed a social networking portal that does not require an internet connection  Smile SMS. The SMS-based social networking service enables users to gather local and international information on their phones, free of cost, without using the internet.
> 
> IT-savvy Shahzad has been into developing programmes and websites ever since he was in grade six. This hobby transformed into passion and helped him achieve a lot at a very young age.
> 
> Sajjad Khan, one of the users of the service said that in his village, hundreds of students dont have internet access to use this service. This is the first time that such a service has been launched in K-P. It is benefitting a lot of people, said Khan.
> 
> Social networking redefined: Mardan boy develops SMS-based portal &#8211; The Express Tribune


its good to see how pakistanis are making their nation proud everywhere, many of our youth is engaging in activities like drug addiction and other inappropriate activities i hope their attentions turn toward something productive that will not only benefit them but also make our Pakistan Proud

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Iran 2 days ago.
Indian and and Pakistani officers next to each other

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

mohsen said:


> Iran 2 days ago.
> Indian and and Pakistani officers next to each other



Its not positive vibe when India is imposing war on Pakistan but i guess Iran has nothing to lose in Indo-Pak conflict.


----------



## mohsen

Retired Troll said:


> Its not positive vibe when India is imposing war on Pakistan but i guess Iran has nothing to lose in Indo-Pak conflict.


I see to guys smiling next to each other, there is no war.


----------



## El Sidd

mohsen said:


> there is no war.



tell that the people living in Kashmir who are being used as human shields and subjected to mass rape and the state sponsored terrorism by India in Pakistan. I guess that has no interest for you since you want to sell gas and lease your port to India.

Its a professional army and thus the professional attitude once invited by friendly country to both countries, India and Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

21st May
Proud moment for Pakistan
Col. Rtd. Abdul Jabbar Bhatti was on top of world's highest mountain (The Everest)
Many many Congratulations once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mirza Ali becomes first Pakistani to scale seven summits*






ISLAMABAD: High-altitude mountaineer Mirza Ali became the first Pakistani man to achieve the milestone of scaling seven summits in seven continents after successfully climbing Mount Everest on Wednesday.

“Ali achieved the feat after ascending world’s highest peak today at 2:16am.

He is the first Pakistani man to climb seven summits in seven continents,” Karrar Haidri, secretary Alpine Club of Pakistan (ACP) told APP on Wednesday.

The Seven Summits are composed of each of the tallest mountain peaks of each of the seven continents.

Ascending all these peaks is regarded as a mountaineering challenge.

America’s Richard Bass was the first climber to achieve the feat on April 30, 1985.The 35-year-old Ali is the brother of Samina Baig, the first Pakistani woman, who climbed Mount Everest in in 2013 and then all Seven Summits by 2014.“It is a great achievement for the country as Mirza Ali and Samina are also the world’s first siblings to accomplish this feat,” Karrar said.

Other Pakistanis who successfully scaled Mount Everest are Nazir Sabir, Hassan Sadpara and Col (retd) Abdul Jabbar Bhatti.

Barring Bhatti, who is from Punjab all others climbers belong to Gilgit-Baltistan.

Nazir climbed Mount Everest in 2000 to become the first Pakistani to do so.

While Hassan Sadapara, who passed away in 2016 was the second Pakistan to scale the highest peak in 2011. Samina is the third Pakistani, while Col (retd) Abdul Jabbar is the fourth Pakistani to successfully achieve the feat in May 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd

Hareem Shah


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250046145411178500

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Baibars_1260

Pakistan has a 63% youth population. I would like to discuss the dramatic age related social restructuring going on in Pakistan with the young generation as they get educated.
The serial Ehde-Wafa symbolizes the class, rural, urban distinctions which ultimately get neutralized in the face of education and working for national unity and security.
The growth of nationalism over ethnic, linguistic and religious sect identities is a growing phenomenon amongst the young educated youth in Pakistan.
I don't know if it is as widespread as I think but I notice at least within my family in Pakistan in Karachi there have been inter-ethnic marriages ,
- Sindhi and Indian origin from
Eastern India.
- Punjabi and Indian origin from Eastern India ( Assad Umar is an example)
- Baluchi and Indian origin from 
Northern India .
But this is mainly in Karachi, Lahore, Islamabad and amongst children of Armed Forces Personnel.
As Pakistan's communications grow and Pakistani youth both male and female join the work force, how do we see Pakistan transforming.
Will we be one day like Turkey and Iran where there are no significant tribal or ethnic divisions as such .
One common factor is the language. I was amazed to see my cousin's spouse hailing from rural Sindh in the Larkana area but who had studied in Karachi speak Urdu with a flawless accent. Looks aside on the phone no one could tell her origins not only because of her accent but vocabulary. She was not a literature student but an architect so her acquisition of proficiency in Urdu was voluntary. Nor did she have to because she and her husband could have chosen to speak in English. As my cousins friends and nieces married into Sindhi, Baluchi , Punjabi and Pathan houses their spouses both male and female rapidly acquired ( they already didn't have this already) an astonishing fluency in Urdu with a flawless accent, These marriages were usually born out of associations in the work place or through social interactions at army bases etc. and the couples could very well have kept their communications in English.
Is this blending a good thing ?
Will it cause Pakistan's unique and diverse cultural heritage to be degraded?
What do we think?


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE, Apr 25 (APP):Islamic teachings stress upon helping the poor strata of society to maintain dignity and respect besides promoting spirit of tranquility, love, brotherhood, generosity and sacrifice in society. The societal and economic development of a society is dependent on provision of equal living standards to all segments of society, especially for the under-privileged, deprived and living below the poverty line. Inspired by the state of Madina (Riyasat e Madina established by the holy Prophet Muhammad (Peace Be Upon Him) in which affluent Ansar (locals) helped the needy migrants from Makkah for an equal and prosperous society), Prime Minister Imran Khan, soon after assuming power in 2018, founded Shelter Homes (Panahgahs) Programme to provide honorable shelters to the destitute, less privileged maintain respect and the homeless who had to spend nights under the open skies and were exposed to the vagaries of weather and slept hungry.

The foundation of the project was laid on November 10, 2018.







Prime Minister Imran Khan while inaugurating the project said that the project was the most important project among the top priorities of the Pakistan Tehreek e Insaaf (PTI) government. The Premier said said it was his cherished dream to provide shelter homes to the needy and homeless people and setting up of ‘Panahgahs’. He said it was a practical step towards the making of a society like Riyasat-e-Madina, adding that the initiative would pave the way for economic development besides providing respectful living facilities to a worker, passenger and homeless people. As per 2017 census, country’s population was approximately 220 million and out of which 20 million population comprises homeless and the under-privileged.


In such circumstances ‘Shelter Home’ is a programme of social welfare and societal development and fulfillment of Prime Minister Imran Khan’s cherished dream of a welfare state which provides respectful living to the homeless people. Currently, there are six Shelter Homes in the provincial capital which include one at Bhaati Gate, at fruit market, Railway Station, Lorry Adda, Thokar Niaz baig and Gulberg.

These shelter homes are serving the needy people. Those staying at these shelter homes are getting various facilities like quality food, security, one bed and breakfast. To ensure proper security arrangements cameras are installed which operate around the clock. Cleanliness is ensured in Panahgahs. Other facilities include neat and clean bed, hot water in winters, attach bathrooms, clothes washing facilities and each ‘Panahgah’ had one Mosque in it. Medical teams provide free healthcare facilities to those who stay in these shelter homes.


Provincial Minister for Social Welfare and Baitul Maal Syed Yawar Abbas Bukhari said it was
top priority of the PTI government to serve the deserving segments of the society.

He said that Prime Minister Imran Khan was making sincere efforts for the prosperity and development of the country. The minister said that the purpose of setting up shelter homes was to provide living facilities to the needy and homeless people.He further said during the past two winters and severe weather conditions, the Punjab government had set up 92 temporary ‘Panahgahs’ in 36 districts of the province. Syed Yawar said the incumbent government had announced to expand the horizon of this project to other big cities.

This project of PTI government was being appreciated at national and international levels, he added.He said the project was a practical step towards the 2025 vision of the present government aimed at social welfare, adding that it would enable to promote societal justice and equality in the society.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

And then there are inspiring stories like this one, that shows that in Pakistani society, there is still the triumph of hope and hard work over all odds:









Pakistan’s 1st trans lawyer went from begging on the street to fighting in court


Nisha Rao, who funded her education by begging on the streets of Karachi, is now on the front lines of the fight for transgender rights in Pakistan.




www.nbcnews.com





*Nisha Rao went from begging for money on the streets of Karachi, Pakistan’s largest city, to becoming the country’s first transgender lawyer.* Today, she seeks to use the law to make Pakistan a more equitable place for transgender people.

... ...

Rao coped with being seen as an outcast by some by taking comfort in her transgender community. At 16, she left for Karachi, where *she lived in a transgender colony and went on to earn an undergraduate degree in political science and economics and a master's degree in international relations from the University of Karachi. In 2018, she earned a law degree from Sindh Muslim Law College.

She funded her studies, she said, through a combination of loans and begging on the streets of Karachi for more than eight years,* an experience she characterized as routinely dehumanizing. “People were very disrespectful toward me and didn’t believe that I begged for my education,” she said.

*She begged by day and studied law by night, she said. After she received her law license in 2019, she began to represent mostly transgender people and cisgender women in harassment, divorce and child custody cases.* She said she’s worked on more than 50 cases so far, with about 70 percent of them being pro bono. She earns most of her salary, she said, by working with a lawyer in Karachi’s city court, and she receives some financial support from her family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyx007

pakistan zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

https://tutoria.pk/blog/imran-khan-reprimands-english-medium-educational-system/?__cf_chl_managed_tk__=pmd_AWtobH6uFE3UIx4p8EJG1ooDEdBuofBp1OBm5dEetaQ-1630161050-0-gqNtZGzNAzujcnBszQkl


----------



## monitor

A pia staff dresses as santa distributing candy to children in pia .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Google celebrates Moin Akhtar’s 71st birth anniversary with doodle*
*Moin Akhter was born in Karachi on December 24, 1950*

By Web Desk
December 24, 2021









Google celebrates Moin Akhtar’s 71st birth anniversary with doodle

Internet giant google celebrated legendary actor and comedian late Moin Akhter’s 71st birth anniversary with a retro doodle.

Moin Akhter was born in Karachi on December 24, 1950 and began his acting career as a child actor at the age of 13.

He made his television debut on 6th September 1966.

Google celebrated the 71st birthday of the comedy legend with a retro doodle featuring him on several TV screens.

Moin Akhter’s sense of humour was highly dynamic and versatile.

He died on 22 April 2011 in Karachi after suffering a heart attack.

The actor was awarded Presidential Pride of Performance in 1996 and "Sitara-i-Imtiaz" in 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

When I was 19 years old & a 1st-year medical student, my mother was in hospital with end-stage heart failure.

I travelled 250 miles from my university to visit my mom. She was really ill. I wasn’t sure whether I should leave her & travel back to medical school, or stay with her.

My mother said, "You must go back. I want you to be a doctor & help people. I will be ok." Five days later, she died.

Twenty years later today, Farzana Hussain is one of the few doctors who have been declared as heroes in UK for their extraordinary services during the coronavirus pandemic.


Her huge photo is displayed at Piccadilly Lights in London.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/hassan.suleman.79/posts/10158949583444121

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyx007

I love this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487741498640805890


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi's JPMC hires 'Pakistan's first transgender doctor' Sara Gill​Imtiaz Ali
February 2, 2022







Dr Sara Gill (C) with JPMC Executive Director Prof. Shahid Rasool after receiving her employment offer. — Photo by Sindh CM House

Karachi's Jinnah Postgraduate Medical Centre (JPMC) offered a house job to "Pakistan's first transgender doctor" on Tuesday, a statement from the Sindh Chief Minister House said.

It said that on the directions of PPP Chairman Bilawal Bhutto-Zardari, Sindh Chief Minister Murad Ali Shah had instructed the management at Karachi's biggest government-run hospital to offer employment to Dr Sara Gill immediately.

"Today, Dr Sara Gill met JPMC Executive Director Professor Shahid Rasool and received her house job order," the statement read.

Congratulating Dr Gill on her employment, CM Shah said in the statement that the PPP government was taking steps for the transgender community in all walks of life.


"We will ensure dignity and respect for transgenders in all sectors," the statement quoted the chief minister as saying.

Last month, Dr Gill, who is also a renowned transgender activist, made waves on social media after graduating with a Bachelor of Medicine and Surgery (MBBS) from Jinnah Medical and Dental College — an affiliate of Karachi University.

Several Twitter users had congratulated Dr Gill on achieving this feat despite the social stigma attached to the transgender community and the deep-rooted discrimination they face in Pakistan.


----------



## Sarosh Ibrahim

Lone Shooter said:


> PESHAWAR: Mardans 18-year-old Shahzad has developed a social networking portal that does not require an internet connection Smile SMS. The SMS-based social networking service enables users to gather local and international information on their phones, free of cost, without using the internet.
> 
> IT-savvy Shahzad has been into developing programmes and websites ever since he was in grade six. This hobby transformed into passion and helped him achieve a lot at a very young age.
> 
> Sajjad Khan, one of the users of the service said that in his village, hundreds of students dont have internet access to use this service. This is the first time that such a service has been launched in K-P. It is benefitting a lot of people, said Khan.
> 
> Social networking redefined: Mardan boy develops SMS-based portal &#8211; The Express Tribune


This is so impressive!


----------



## RescueRanger

ghazi52 said:


> When I was 19 years old & a 1st-year medical student, my mother was in hospital with end-stage heart failure.
> 
> I travelled 250 miles from my university to visit my mom. She was really ill. I wasn’t sure whether I should leave her & travel back to medical school, or stay with her.
> 
> My mother said, "You must go back. I want you to be a doctor & help people. I will be ok." Five days later, she died.
> 
> Twenty years later today, Farzana Hussain is one of the few doctors who have been declared as heroes in UK for their extraordinary services during the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> 
> Her huge photo is displayed at Piccadilly Lights in London.
> 
> View attachment 804756


Humble lady, stay blessed sister.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

''You must not lose faith in humanity''
This is the message we learnt from the magic healer Dr Ruth Pfao




























2017
Death anniversary of Dr. Ruth Pfau a selfless mother of this nation Who devoted her life to battling leprosy in Pakistan, is being observed today: Due to her tireless effort, Pakistan was declared Leprosy free by World Health Organization in 1996. She was an honorary citizen of Pakistan, died a national hero and buried with full state honors.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

.,,..,
Naila Kiani becomes first Pak woman to summit 3 peaks​Recorder 








*LAHORE: The Dubai-based banker by profession and mother of two, Naila Kiani became the first Pakistani female climber to summit three 8000+ peaks in her first attempt.*

BARD Foundation held an event at the Lahore Press Club to highlight Naila Kiani’s experience during her two-month long mountaineering feat. Her original expedition commenced in June 2022 from Skardu, where she was accompanied by Sirbaz Khan & Suhail Sakhi, as she summited K2 and Gasherbrum I.

Speaking on the occasion, Naila said, “It’s very important to have a strong support system during times like this and I’m proud that my nation, my fellow climbing community and the BARD Foundation, did not fail me. 

The foundation’s unconditional faith in my endeavours is proof of its vision to enable the Pakistani sports ecosystem. Even though this was one of the most difficult challenges I’ve undertaken, I pledge to continue to take on more mountaineering adventures and encourage aspiring climbers to experience this amazing quest for them.”

Mehreen Dawood said, “Naila has inspired and motivated women across the nation to pursue their sports careers with zeal. She has also promoted gender equality in the sports community and proven, through her conviction, that women can surpass any challenge in their path. The foundation encouraged by Naila’s success will continue to nurture young athletes so that they can be stars for Pakistan.”

Copyright Business Recorder, 2022


----------



## Maula Jatt

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/HumansBeingBros/comments/x219nn


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,
October 17 ; Death anniversary of Hakeem Muhammad Saeed..






Hakeem Muhammad Saeed was a medical researcher, scholar, philanthropist, and a Governor of Sindh from 1993 until 1996. He was one of Pakistan's most prominent medical researchers in the field of Eastern medicines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

بی بی سی اردو کی سیریز آپ کے ہیروز میں اس بار ہم آپ کی ملاقات خضدار سے تعلق رکھنے والے فاروق احمد سے کروا رہے ہیں جنھوں نے اپنے علاقے میں بچوں کے لیے ایک جھونپڑی میں سکول شروع کیا۔ ان کی محنت اور لگن کے نتیجے میں علاقے کے لوگوں اور ایک این جی او نے بھی ان کا ساتھ دیا اور وہ ایک پکا سکول بنانے میں کامیاب ہوگئے۔

In BBC Urdu's series Aap Heroes, this time we are introducing you to Farooq Ahmad from Khuzdar, who started a school for children in his locality in a hut. As a result of his hard work and dedication, the people of the area and an NGO also supported him and he was able to build a full-fledged school.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Signalian

I have found many links giving below information but they all seem copy pasted from each other and even on wiki. 
Can somebody verify this through a cited source ?

*Pakistan’s role in the Independence of Morocco*​
In 1952 when Morocco was under French rule and they were fighting for their independence, Sultan Mohammed V of Morocco sent Ahmed Balafrej to US to address UN Security Council. However, French delegates did not allow him to speak saying that because Morocco was a French colony therefore, Ahmed Bulferg being subject of France can not speak at the UN forum. _*At this humiliation of Ahmed Balafrej by French, Pakistan’s Foreign Minister Zafarullah Khan immediately got Pakistani embassy at US opened at night and offered Ahmed Balafrej Pakistani nationality and issued him Pakistani Passport due which on the next day he was able to address the UN Security council as Pakistani citizen in favour of Morocco*_. This gave great boost to the Moroccan independence movement internationally and back at home

Finally when Morocco became independent in 1956, Sultan Muhammad V appointed Ahmed Bulferg as Prime Minister of Morocco and he used to hang his framed Pakistani Passport in his office and used to proudly tell all the visitors the role that passport played in the independence of Morocco.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

Signalian said:


> I have found many links giving below information but they all seem copy pasted from each other and even on wiki.
> Can somebody verify this through a cited source ?
> 
> *Pakistan’s role in the Independence of Morocco*​
> In 1952 when Morocco was under French rule and they were fighting for their independence, Sultan Mohammed V of Morocco sent Ahmed Balafrej to US to address UN Security Council. However, French delegates did not allow him to speak saying that because Morocco was a French colony therefore, Ahmed Bulferg being subject of France can not speak at the UN forum. _*At this humiliation of Ahmed Balafrej by French, Pakistan’s Foreign Minister Zafarullah Khan immediately got Pakistani embassy at US opened at night and offered Ahmed Balafrej Pakistani nationality and issued him Pakistani Passport due which on the next day he was able to address the UN Security council as Pakistani citizen in favour of Morocco*_. This gave great boost to the Moroccan independence movement internationally and back at home
> 
> Finally when Morocco became independent in 1956, Sultan Muhammad V appointed Ahmed Bulferg as Prime Minister of Morocco and he used to hang his framed Pakistani Passport in his office and used to proudly tell all the visitors the role that passport played in the independence of Morocco.











پاکستان نے مراکش کو فرانس سے آزادی دلانے میں کیا کردار ادا کیا تھا؟


سن 1951 میں پاکستان نے مراکش، تیونس اور الجزائر کے حقِ خود ارادیت کے سوال کو پیرس میں اقوامِ متحدہ کی جنرل اسمبلی اور بعد ازاں نیویارک سلامتی کونسل میں زیرِ بحث لانے کے لیے اہم کردار ادا کیا۔




www.urduvoa.com


----------

